# سيارة تعمل بالماء (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## esam19260 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
ارسل لكم موقع به كل تفاصيل تحويل اى سيارة عادية الى سيارة تعمل بالماء
http://zaradegypt.jeeran.com​ 







***********
ملحوظة 
تم تعديل العنوان لمخالفته لقانون حفظ الطاقة ​ 
علما أن الرابط أعلاه لا يعمل 
إلا أنني أبقيت الموضوع حيث دمجت فيه جميع المواضيع 
الخاصة بموضوع ( سيارة تعمل بالماء).
*******************
(الإشراف : ملتقى المهندسين العرب )
(16 فبراير 2011 )​


----------



## نايف علي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
جداً رائعة


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوور اخى


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الموضوع ...
بصراحة أول مرة اسمع عن هذا الشخص "ستانلي ماير", لكن ما مدى عملية صناعة خلية الماء ؟؟ 
و هل المعلومات المتوفرة كافية لصناعة شيء مماثل و عملي؟

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكر ياعم على الشرح الوافي 
الله يجازيك الخير


----------



## esam19260 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
الرجاء الاهتمام بالوثائق فيوجد بها كل التفاصيل الممكنة لتنفيذ المشروع 
بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## a.asharef (18 نوفمبر 2006)

Dear brother 
thank you too much from the bottom of my heart.it is re allyto introduce such a valiable invintions like that .i really like that. also, i will do my graduation project on this topic so that i might need ur help.this is my Email abdo_W_S*********** bcuase i might need ur help


----------



## esam19260 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل 
دعوة للمشاركة الايجابية
نكون فريق عمل على هذا المنتدى لعمل هندسة عكسية لهذا المشروع ويكون هذا الفريق من :
1- مهندس الكترونيات لرسم وتنفيذ دائرة الرنين ونشرها فى المنتدى
2- مهندس يتقن الاتوكاد لرسم ابعاد المشروع كاملة ونشرها فى المنتدى
3- مهندس ميكانيكا متخصص فى الموائع لاختيار المواصفات المناسبة للصمامات والوصلات وحساب ونشر الاسم التجارى لها واسم المورد لها
4- مهندس امن صناعى يضع شروط سلامة الامن الصناعى للتصنيع والتشغيل


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (24 أبريل 2007)

*مخططات ورسوم خلية الماء لستانلى ملير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وحتى المعلومات هذة تعم وحتا يستفاد الجميع 
ارجو من الجميع تحميل الخرايط هذة لخلية ستانلى ميلر وهذا هو الرابط


http://translate.google.com/transla...rev=/search?q=Water+Fuel+Cell+&hl=ar&lr=&sa=G
او حمل من المنتدى مباشرة لبرنامج اكروبات ريدر


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخ محمد على المجهود الكبير الذي تقدمه في مجال وقود الهيدروجين
و أتمنى أن تركز بالذات على وقود الماء ، أي طريقة ستنلي ماير في استخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء ، فهذه التقنية ذات كفاءة ممتازة و مظلومة إعلامياً ، و أنا أسعى للتفرغ لتجربة هذه التقنية البسيطة التطبيق ، و أرجو ممن يتمكن من عملها موافاتنا بالنتائج .
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب و يرضى .


----------



## gasem333 (30 أبريل 2007)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا ويجب على المهندسين المسلمين ان يعطونا معلومات اكثر عن مدى صحة خلية ستانلي ميلر وان يعلمونا عن اي جديد .......... وهل يوجد من طبقها فعليا ولماذا لم ينشرها ويخلص الناس من هم ثمن الطاقة هذه امانة في عنق كل من يعرف اي شيء عن هذا الموضوع ولم ينشره اويعلم غيره السكوت عن الحق شيطان اخرس


----------



## mm1974 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك ويستر عليك يا شريف 
مهند-حيره-نجف


----------



## سمراء النيل (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mm1974 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الاستاذ المحتر م جزاك الله كل خير ارجو منك اعطاء تفاصيل اكثر دقة عن مكونات الخريطة الالكترونية ---------مع تحياتي اخوك مهند السلامي -عراق=نجف


----------



## مجاهد الشاويش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة و لكم منا جزيل الشكر و خالص الدعاء و الأجر العظيم انشاء الله


----------



## salmanha (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2008)

*بنزين مجانا لسيارتك احلى خبر ممكن تعرفه معجزة او اختراع جديد*

السلام عليكم

الخبر بالنسبة لكم قد لايكون جديدا

وبالنسبة للفلبين عمرةاكثر من 30 سنة
واستعجب لم لا يتم انتاجه ببلادنا
مع الحاجة الشديدة له

هل تعلم انك ممكن تركب سيارتك وتدفع 2 دولاركل 1000 كيلومتر =احسبها بالعملة المحلية تكون كام

يعنى كل الف كيلومتر فقط حوالى 1000

لية لان الوقود المستخدم ليس البنزين وﻻ حتى الغاز الطبيعى ماهو برضه غالى

انما هذة المرة بالهيدروجين

كيف ياعم الكلام ده

نعم الكلام ده مضبوط
وبيتم عن طريف تفكيك الماء الى عناصرة وهى الهيدروجين والاوكسجين وطبعا الغعز بيتصاعد وبيتم دفعه للموتور وبيحرق احسن من البنزين 300%

وهذا كلام العلماء

هل العملية مكلفة لاهىر ارخص مما تتخيل يمكنك عملها فى بلدك

الفكرة ببساطة
1=

الواح من الاستانلس ستيل المقاوم للصداء وممكن اسلاك

2=
بيكربونات الصودا ==لا تعرفها = اشتريها من السوبر ماركت باسم بيكنج بودر

3=

ماء مقطر لان ماء الشرب مليان املاح وزبالة

4=حوض او برطمان او اى شئ بغطاء محكم لمنع تسرب الغار


5 =
شوية خراطيم ومشتركات لوازم التركيب

6=
اسلاك ىكهرباء وفيوز بعلبته و مفتاح كهرباء سيارة وبعض الوازم

7= مكثف ماء لتجفيف الغاز من بخار الماء

الفكرة ببساطة شديدة ان عند وضع ملعقة بيكنج بودر على ليتر ماءءءءء واذابته ينتج خليط يسمى فى الكمياء الكترولويد اى انه قادر على تحريك الجزيئات فى الماء من خلال الكهرباء
وبتمرير الكهرباء ال 12فولت من بطارية السيارة الى لوحين من الاستانلس سينشاء بينهم قوة قادرة علىتفكيك جزئ الماء الى عناصزة

يعنى H2O-------= H+H+O

,ويبداؤء الغاز بالخروج وبيتم تجميعه وارساله الى مكان الكربراتير = او المنافود =بالنسبة للسيارات اللتى تعمل بنظام الحقن انجكشن

و المعروف ان عند احتراق غز الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين مرة اخرى فانة يتحول الى بخار ماء مما يحافظ على البيئة

طيب هل تم هذا نعم فى امريكا وانجلتر والفلبين وغيرها

طيب اريد ان ارى ذالك لاتاكد ستجد الكثير من الافلام تشرح ذالك على موقع youtube



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCvnh...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCvnh...eature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATH_2DT3Jek&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wnn1PMpx9o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5rWyJ07-U4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWzd2MkS8lA




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lAWc...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqL5S...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryL-M...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl4b7...eature=related




طيب ممكن موقعلاحد تلك الشركات لنفهم الكلام اكثر

طبعا هنا الرابط
http://www.theclickbankguide.com/top...cts/water4gas/
,

وهنا مترجم للعربية

http://translate.google.com/translat...hl=en&ie=UTF-8

طيب ليه لانجدة عند العرب
لان البنزين موجود وا احد يريد يتعب نفسه فى البحث عن الجديد فى عالم الطاقة

طيب ممكن شرح اكثر

وليه لا

تخيل ان عندك علبه بحجم بطارية السيارة ضع بها 50 قطعة مو لوح الصاج المسمى استانلس استيل حجم كل واحدة 20 فى 15 سنتيمتر

اجعل ال 25 قطعه متوصلين على التوازى ووصلهم بالقطب السالب للبطارية

وال25 قطعه الباقيين وصلهم على التوازى بالقطب الموجب للبطارية

ويتم وضع فواصل صغيرة من البلاستيك بين الالواح حتى لا يلامسوا بعض والفيوز يخرب

اللواح الموجبة السالبة يتم تعشيقهم في بعض كما فى الواح بطارية السيارة

ويتم اخراج سلك الموجب والسلب من الوعاء للخارج

يتم ملئ الوعاء ب 5ليتر ماء مقطر + 5 ملعقة صغيرة من البيكنج بودر

ملحوظة يمكن ستبدالة بالبوتاس المسمى هيدروكسي الصوديوم = هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم

وعند العطار باسم الصودا الكاوية

فهى اشد للتفعل الكميائى

اى واحد من العنصرين ينفع

وصل خراطيم من الوعاء بعد غلقه الى الموتور ووصل الكهرباء الى لوعاء المغلق طبعا لمنع تسريب الغاز ستجد ان الموتور قام بالوران وتستطيع السير بالسيارة بون بنزين نهائيا

و فى انتظار تعديلاتكم واضافاتكم القيمة
لهذا المشروع

من اراد ان ينقل الموضوع او يكتبه باسنه فلا حرج انما هو للمنفعة العامة 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2008)

و
من يستتطيع ان يزيد او يعدل او ينقل الموضوع لائ منتدى اخر فجزاه الله خيرا 

لان الفكرة تحتاج الى الانتشاربين العرب

و
هنا الكثير كنت اود اضافته للموضوع وعلى سبيل المثال

فقراء الناس الذين لا يملكون الكثير من المال لشراء وقود التدفئة فى الشتاء
وﻻ حتى وقود الطبخ ولا حتى وقود لسياراتهم لائي سبب مثل فقدهم للعمل والبطلة ووو


هل تعلم ان بامكانهم الحصول على ذالك الوقود الرخيص

فهنا عدة طرق لذالك وابسطها

قطعة صغيرة من الالومنيوم تضعها فى زجاجة ويضاف اليها ثلاث ملاعق بوتاس =هيدروكسيد الصوديوم =يمكن شراؤة من العطار بدرهم او جنية او ريال

تكفى لاعطاء غاز الهيدروجين باستمرار لمدة 9ساعات متواصلة

والحمد لله هناك الكثير من المهندسين والفنيين يستطعوا تطبيق ذالك

فلم نحرم الناس من هذا العلم

ولذالك سابد بشرح بعض الطرق للحصول على تلك الطاقة 

الاولى 

سهلة جدا وهى باستخدام البيكنج بودر او بيكربونات الصودا من عند العطار 
وهى تحليل كميائي الكرولودى للماء لنحصل على غاز يصلح لادارة السيارات والطبخ والتدفئة 

الثانية 

كميائية وتعتمد على استهلاك خردة وزبالة معدن الالومنيوم باضافة البوتاس الكاوية المخففة اليه 
5ملاعق كبية على 5 لتر ماء مع قطعة الومنيوم خردة 50 الى 100 جرام وسيبداء التفاعل خلال ثوانتى وخرج الهيدروجين 
بالنسبة للحاوية ممكت تكون من الحديد المزود بشرائح للتبريد لان من ناتج التفاعل الكيمائي الحرارة الزائدة

ثالثا 
طريقة التحليل للماء باستخدام دائرة رنين كهربى بالماء من خلال مصدر كهربي 12 فولت أو 6 فولت


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2008)

=
وهنا رابط الشركة للمنتج المساعد على تقليل استهلاك البنزين لان وحدة الانتاج المستخدمة قليلة الانتاج الا ان الهيدروجين القليل يرفع من كفاءة حرق البنزين و بالتالى استهلاك اقل
ان لم يظهر لك رابط الشركة الانجليزية
فليك كتابة فى جوجل عنوان الشركة
water4gas
ولهل هذا الربط مفيد
http://www.theclickbankguide.com/top...cts/water4gas/
وهو لمن ارد خفض معل استهلاك الوقود الى ادنى مستوى ورفع قوة وكفاءة موتور السيارة الى اعلى قدرة يمكن الحصول عليها


ويوجد لدى ملف الشرح بالكامل ولكن اريد موقع جيد لرفع الملفات وهو حوالى 8mb​

وهنا طريق اخرى للحصول علة الوقود عن طريق الرنين
وولنها ليست موضوعى الان لقل معلوماتى عنها
طريقة اخرى للحصول على الوقود
عن طريق الرنين
الرابط هنا
http://stores.homestead.com/hydrogen...StoreFront.bok
موقع لشرح تركيب ومكونات الدائرة
http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html



و كل من يعرف معلومة مشكورا وضعها هنا لتعم الفائدة 


مثلا كيف يمكن الحصول على الصودا الكاوية =هيدروكسي دالصديوم من المواد المستخدم بالمنزل كملح الطعام ؟


فهيا نتعاون لنشر هذا العلم بابسط وارخص الطرق


==============



هنا مجموعة افلام تشرح كيف عمل وحدة == خلية انتاج الوقود من الماء واستخدامه للسيارات
وشرح من المطورين والمهندسين لهذا الوقود 

كل ما تحتاجه للمعرفة بالتقنة فى تلك الافلام
فلنبداء ب


تصنع لصندوق الخلية
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/hy...ima/3514898822


وهنا اللوازم
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=kqL5Su...eature=related

تابع
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ZIeu...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=uTf45u...eature=related



الخلية المعدنية Hydrogen HHO Electrolyzer test unit Wiring 07
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=eQRXw33mRAc&NR=1
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=QpQHIO...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=5e4NbJBwVzI


http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=QpQHIO...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=bfRwGU...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=pTiXek...eature=related

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcy3Jb...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=nOGAkR...eature=related

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=u03hPy...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=busFhb...eature=related

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=FYxqvhzVie8&NR=1
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ofsxZf...eature=related

شرح من بعض المهندسين مطورى الوقود
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ykGZ2t...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=MS5qFT...eature=related

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGJEg...eature=related
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=-lAWcG...eature=related

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=GMYNiE-KOn4
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=2B6m74D9q1M

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-imt...eature=related


اتمنى ان تحظى تلك المجموعه من الشروحات لمطورى استخراج الوقود من الماء 
ياسبحان الله 

اليس ستنفجر البحار والانهار يوم القيامى عندما تختل موازين الطبيعه
اليس ستسعر وتشتعل البحار يوم القيامة والله اننى لا اتعجب عند سماع هذه التكنولوجيا اللتى اخبرنا بها منذ 1400 عام او اكثر 
هيا ياعرب فلنتعلم ونعمل سويا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 مارس 2008)

كلامك سليم اخي الكريم

لكن كلها مصالح الأن والمصلحة الان النفط والسيارات


----------



## اناببساطة (4 مارس 2008)

يا اخوان الله يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير هذه الامة لعل القادم من ايام يحمل في طياته خيرا طال انتظاره فنسترد بعضا من كرامتنا المراقة كدم اطفال غزة المنثور كزهر الحنون في شوارع الوطن وازقته الفقيرة 
وبخصوص موضوع الاخ اللينوكس 
فما ورد فيه معلومات مذهلة خاصة اذا كانت قابلة للتطبيق بالسهولة المذكورة
انا ساحاول تطبيق بعض ما ذكر اخونا الفاضل
وسانقل لكم ما اجد
ورجائي من جميع الاخوة الذين يهتمون بهكذا مواضيع اثراء هذه المشاركة والبحث فيها 
لعل فيها خيرا كثيرا باذن الله


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (5 مارس 2008)

شو هالمعلومات الحلوه 
مشكور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 مارس 2008)

وحتى نبدا العمل 
اليكم بشائر انتاج الوقود المائى وبيعه على الانترنت


وقبل عرض الصور 

سأ شرح نقطة مهمة جدا 

حيث ان الجدير بالذكر هنا ان الاجهزة اللتى تباع على الانترنت كلها تصنيع ورش محلية يعنى اى شاب يسنطيع عمل شئ مثله 


والان الخبر الجديد هل تعلم اخى الكريم ان تلك الاجهزة تباع بقصد تقليل استهلاك الوقود سواء بنزين او ديزل لانه بتعمل على حرق كامل الوقود اثناء اشتعالها بالانفجار مما يتسبب فى رفع قدرة المحرك وزيادة قوة وسرعة تسارعه 



واقوى واهم خبر انها شديدة النفع للسيارت القديمة واللتى يكون محركها خربان و يصدر دخان ازرق = او ابيض مشوب بزرقة 

فعند استخدام تلك التقنية والجهاز فان كل الوقد سيشتعل مما يوءدى الى اختفاء الدخان الازرق والابيض 

وبالتالى نجاح السيارة فى الفحص الفنى عند تجديد الترخيص لها 
و كذالك تقلل من تلوث البيئة

فمتى نترك الخوف ونبداء العمل والتجربة​












































جهاز تقليل استهلاك البنزين

عن طريق اضافة الهيدروجين الى الوقود


وهو مفيد جدا جدا جدا للسيارات القديمة عند عمل الفحص الفنى 

للمواتير الخربانه واللتى بها دخان ازرق او ابيض 

فمع هذا الجهاز يمكنك حرق البنزين بالكامل داخل الموتور وتلافى الدخان الازرق او الابيض 



مع رفع قوة وكفائة الموتور الى 70 %

او اكثر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 مارس 2008)

شاهد الشباب بيصنع الوحدة باقل الامكانات ومن الخامات المتوفرة بالسوق


ومكاسبها المالية عالية جدا و البيع سريع فمتى نتحرك 

http://fuel-aid.com/HPIM0089.JPG

http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/140212973287_1_0_1.jpg





هل تصدقوا ان مابداخل تلك العلبة سوى 

ماء شرب + بيكنج بودر/ بيكربونات الصودا + قطعتين من ماسورتين استانلس ستيل متوصيلين بالبطارية السيارة == ويخرج منها غاز الهيدروجين 

يعنى لما تحب تشترى وقود تذهب للسوبر ماركت أو العطار ومن اى مكان زود مياه

ما اروع هذا المنتج


----------



## فيزيووو (7 مارس 2008)

انت رجل محترم وفعلا مشاركة ممتازة
احنا لو مش قادرين ننتج المعدات دي دلوقتي على الاقل نحاول نشتريها عشان ننشر ثقافتها في مجتمعنا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 مارس 2008)

فيزيووو قال:


> انت رجل محترم وفعلا مشاركة ممتازة
> احنا لو مش قادرين ننتج المعدات دي دلوقتي على الاقل نحاول نشتريها عشان ننشر ثقافتها في مجتمعنا






شكرا اخى 

ولكن يمكن انتاج تلك المعدات يدويا 

بل وبالامكانات المحلية فالكثير قد صنعها في ورشه الخاصة ونجح وبدا في التطوير والبيع


وقد جربتها في سهلة جدا لمن اراد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 مارس 2008)

الان من امريكا 

يتم تدريس ماكينات اللحام بالماء او الهيدروجين المائى


الشر خلال الصور 

انتظر حتى يكتمل تحميلها

















هنا الاسلوب القديم للحام






والان مع اللحام بالهيدروجين 






كل شئ مكتوب على الصورة


[


url=http://www.noriny.com/up]



[/url]


ماكينة اللحام 







اللهب الهيدروجينى  






تزويد الماكينة بالماء فقط








الفرق بين الهب الهيدروجينى وواللحام بالكسجين العادى







السرعة العالية للتسخين مع المحاظة على الخامة 





مدرس اللحام بالهيدروجين بالجامعة 





بورى اللحام







لاحظ مدى الامان وان البورى لايسخن كما بالكسجين








​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 مارس 2008)

صور اخرى توضح 

طريقة جديدة لانتاج الغاز بكميات كبيرة جدا من جهاز متصل بصنبور الماء- الحنفية

حوالى 10 ليتر بالدقيقة 














































































هنا الماء بيتم تمريرة بين الالواح



الرابط

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=nb0OzP..


----------



## التطور الكهربى (9 مارس 2008)

الموضوع دا جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
وحرام الى احنا عايشين فيه ده من جهل
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## التطور الكهربى (10 مارس 2008)

العضو الكريم هل من الممكن الحسابات الخاصه بهذه الطريقه
وهل لديك فكره عن استعمالها فى السيارات بالنسبه للكميه المطلوبه مع اختلاف السعات الخاصه بالسياره
ولو لديك الحسابات الخاصه ولديك اى مشاكلفى رفع الملفات يوجد كثير من الحلول ويمكن مراسلتىولدى المساعده باى شىء يخص النت ان شاء الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 مارس 2008)

التطور الكهربى قال:


> العضو الكريم هل من الممكن الحسابات الخاصه بهذه الطريقه
> وهل لديك فكره عن استعمالها فى السيارات بالنسبه للكميه المطلوبه مع اختلاف السعات الخاصه بالسياره
> ولو لديك الحسابات الخاصه ولديك اى مشاكلفى رفع الملفات يوجد كثير من الحلول ويمكن مراسلتىولدى المساعده باى شىء يخص النت ان شاء الله



الموضوع هنا لوضع خبراتنا وتجاربنا حتى نصل افضل القياسات

ويمكنك مشاهدة افلام youtubeالخاصة بالمصمم الفلبينى للدائرة الخاصة بسيارتة
وهو يعمل سائق تاكسي وليس مهندس 
ويقود السيارة بالماء فقط منذ 30 عاما

وكما تعلم حالنا كعرب ناخذ المعلومة ولا نعطى شيئا


و ساحاول جاهدا وضع كل ماجده مفيد لهذا المشروع 

و انتظر من باقى الاخوة الاعضاء اضافة مايعلموة من خبرات للموضوع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي الكريم وأتمنى نجاح هذا المشروع .


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (14 مارس 2008)

و ها هى شركة هوندا تبداء في بيع سيارتها الجديدة اللتى تعمل بالماء فى صيف 2008 فى امريكا
بولاية كاليفورنيا

الصور هنا انتظر التحميل







































وجارى نقل المزيد والجديد من المعلومات


----------



## love story man (14 مارس 2008)

_رائع جدا يا بشمهندس على المعلومات الجميله_
_و اتمنى يطبق فى مصر لانى احتياجات البترول لا تكفى ( بنزين _ سولار ) لآنى عدد السيارات فى مصر كبير جداااااا _
_انا من رأى الشخصى هتكون نقطة تحول فى محركات الديزل بأنوعها_


----------



## عضو1 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على الموضوع*

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم أولا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والهام وسؤالي أي هما أفضل للأستخدام كقاروره المصنوعه من المعدن أم من الزجاج أم من البلاستيك والسؤال الثاني بالنسبة لقياسات شرائح الستانلس ستيل الغير قابله للصدأ الطول العرض السماكه ونوع العازل الذي بين هذه الشرائح هل هو من المعدن الحديد أم من البلاستيك لأنه يوجد صوره للشرائح بينها عوازل من المعدن على ما أظن أرجو التوضيح وبالنسبة لجهاز اللحام المصنع في أمريكا هل يوجد مخطط ورسم توضيحي مفصل لهذا الجهاز الذي يعمل على الهدروجين بأستخدام الماء وكم سعر هذا الجهاز حاليا أرجو الأجابة ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان ..:55:


----------



## عنتر2005 (15 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا والف شكر


----------



## mjmm (15 مارس 2008)

الاخ "مبتدىء لينوكس" جزاك الله خيرا لتحفيز الناس على دراسة و عمل هذه التجارب. من خلال موضوعك اطلعت على بعض التجارب و لكن ينقصني الكثير من المعلومات، و سأحاول البحث عنها.
تقول بأنك قمت بتجربة، أرجوا تزويدنا بالمعطيات التي خرجت بها من تجربتك، و أعتقد انه من المهم تفصيل الية ربط و حدة انتاج الهيدوجين مع محرك السيارة.
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله تعالى ساضع كل ما اتوصل له من تجارب شخصية لتكون مرجع لنا فى اقرب وقت 


وبالنسبة لانتاج الغاز بكمات كبيرة والتحكم فى سرعة انتاجه 

من خلال ما يسمى بدائرة الرنين الكهربي 

فمن خلال تعرض الماء للرنين الكهربي تزداد سرعة تفككه 

وعن طريق ربط مفتاح زيادة و تقليل خرج الرنين تتحكم فى كمية الغاز وبالتالى ينتم ربط هذا السويش=المفتاح بدواسة البنزين لضيط تسارع وعزم الموتور و الغاز المنتج

وللاسف حتى الان معلوماتى ضعيفة جدا فى مجال الرنين الكهربي 
وكل ما اتذكرة هو ادخال مصدر كهربي مستمر يمرر على مكثف و ملف فتحصل على الرنين 

ولكن قد شاهدت افلام على يوتيوب لشباب قد صنعوا تلك الدوائر وو عملت على سيارتهم بكفائة عالية

وهنالك من قام باستخدام الخرج الكهربي لسماعات الصوت واستخدمها ونجحت معه الفكرة 
لان التيار المستخدم متذيذب نتيجة الصوت العالى او الصفير اللذى يحدث عند تعلية الصوت امام الميكروفون


بالنسبة لتجربتى كانت على 4 مواسير بطول 23 سنتيمتر داخل بعضهم البعض +-+-
مع مصدر كهربي من بطارية الشنيور هى 12 فولت 1أمبير داخل وعاء بلاستيك وكان على كل سطح الماء تصاعد سريع لفقاعات الغاز بحجم لابأس به


ولدى بور سبلاى للكمبيوتر اود التجربة علية وةلكن لا اتذكر الاسلاك اللتى يجب قفلها حتى يعمل بدون جهاز الكمبيوتر 

وحيث ان الخرج به 12فولت و15 أمبير 
فمن يعلم اتمنى ان يخبرنى بالاسلاك الخاصة بتشغيله حتى اكمل التجارب علية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورا حذف تلك المشاركة لتكرارها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورا حذف تلك المشاركة لتكرارها


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا على هده المعلومات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله 

بالنسبة للبور سبلاى يمكن تشغيله بقفل سلكى الاسود مع احد الاسشلاك التاالية

الازرق او الاخضر او الرمادى حسب ماركة البور

والنتيجة كانت مشجعة حيث خرج الغاز بمعدل يزيد عن النصف لتر بالدقيقة 

ويمكن مضاعفة تلك الكمية الى اربعة او ستة اضعافها عند تلافى السلبيات اللتى كانت فى تجربتيي 

وهى 
1--
الفواصل بين المواسير كانت من 5مم الى 8مم 
والافضل من 1مم الى 2 مم 

2--

المعدن الذى استخدمته كان الحديد العادى وليس الاستانلس استيل 

3-- 

التيار الكهربي كان سئ جدا لان البورسبلاى كان قديم ومستهلك وعند التشغيل نزلت الفولت الى 9 فولت 

وسلكه لايسمح بمرور تيار كافى لانه واحد مم فقطى او يمكن نصف مملميتر

4--

لم استطع التجربة لفترة طويلة بسبب ان البور بيفصل لسخونته كل دقيقة او دقيقة ونصف 

ولذا يفضل بطارية سيارة 

5--

تركيز الالكترولود غير معروف فقد استخدمت البيكنج بودر - مسحوق لخبز الكيك من السوبر ماركت 

والافضل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم

6--

يفضل استخدام عدد 18 ماسورة 9 بداخلهم ال 9 الاخرين 
بطول يزيد او ينقص عن 20 سنتيمتر

لاعطائك 6لتر بالدقيقة 

7-- 

لم استطع استخدام دائرة الرنين الكهربي فليس لدى معلومات عن كيف يمنكن تصنيعها 

فهى يمكن بها مضاعفة الكمية مرات و مرات حسب قوة التردد 


وفى النهاية فى انتظار تجاربكم وارائكم

واسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يدخل الجنه من يقدم تلك الدائرة للمسلمين ولنا


----------



## مهدي موسى (16 مارس 2008)

ابتكار جيد وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة وعندي سؤال هل يوجد عازل بين السالب والموجب 
بخصوص اللواح المعدنية وشكراً


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 مارس 2008)

مهدي موسى قال:


> ابتكار جيد وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة وعندي سؤال هل يوجد عازل بين السالب والموجب
> بخصوص اللواح المعدنية وشكراً



نعم اخى فواصل ورد بالستيك او فايبر 

لان التيار الكهربي يمر بينهم فى الماء حتى بعمل على تفكيكه


----------



## ah687 (21 مارس 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

في الواقع لقد كنا نسمع كثيرا عن هذه التقنية ولكننا لم نكن نعلم الطريقة التي تتم بها حتى أتحفتنا بهذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا , أرجو من الله تعالى أن يوفقك وإيانا لما فيه خير هذه الأمة ....
وبالنسبة لي فإنني سأحاول تطبيق هذه الطريقة والعمل عليها . وأرجو من الله تعالى التوفيق ومنكم الدعاء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

ah687 قال:


> في الواقع لقد كنا نسمع كثيرا عن هذه التقنية ولكننا لم نكن نعلم الطريقة التي تتم بها حتى أتحفتنا بهذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا , أرجو من الله تعالى أن يوفقك وإيانا لما فيه خير هذه الأمة ....
> وبالنسبة لي فإنني سأحاول تطبيق هذه الطريقة والعمل عليها . وأرجو من الله تعالى التوفيق ومنكم الدعاء



نعم اخى لقد بدات تنتشر بالعالم من خلال جهود افراد وقد قام الكثيرين بتصنع تلك الخلايا محليا في وشههو الخاصة او منازلهم وبيعها على الانترنت وحققوا مكاسب ضخمة


----------



## رياض450 (21 مارس 2008)

اخى جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2008)

*ل*  The Famous Electrolyzer and two Bubblers (Flash-Back Arrestors)

شكل لدائرة سيارة 








ويمكن توليد هذا اللهب للحام الحديد









written: 2 H2O + Electric current => 2 H2 + O2 Now we know that it is: 2 H2O + Electric current => *H + H + H + H + O + O* => 2 H2 + O2  The middle step 

 
*  Hydroxy (hydrogen and oxygen) :*
 Stan Meyer used a signal generator, rewired alternator, and a tube style electrolysis cell to run his Dune Buggy on water. He had numerous patents in the US and Internationally I've read most of Stanley Meyers patents and although I don't agree with his interpretation of the chemistry, he's inventions works.
 We also have the ambition to run cars on water, but it is very difficult. The main reason is that the gas demand varies a lot depending on the driver and driving conditions. To get a car to idle on pure hydroxy gas is easy and also to keep steady highway speed. The challenge is when the driver is climbing a steep hill or in city traffic. To cover both extremes; low gas production when idling at a red light and then huge gas production when the light turns green, we have to develop the hydroxy generator further. We are confident that we will succeed but it will take time. Right now we have an electrolyzer in production that will be five times more efficient than the car electrolyzer we have now. I doubt that it will be sufficient to run my Jeep Grand Cherokee, but time will tell. If not, we'll ad electronics to boost the hydrogen production and also get more hydrogen atoms. That should definitely be enough. Meanwhile, I use the electrolyzer to reduce my fuel bills significantly and at the same time releasing almost no harmfull emissions.
 The pictures below show water burning. The hydroxy gas comes from our electrolyzer. Note the red color of the flame. That's typical for hydrogen.







Here are three favorite videos that show that it is doable. Click on the video you wish to view below.
   Stanley MeyerDenny Klein     XOGEN​  Especially "XOGEN" and "Danny Klein" shows the hydroxy gas that our car electrolyzer produce. ​ * Look at those videos and it will be a lot easier to understand.  *​  Danny Klein says he has patent on the method, which is NOT true or at least the patent is not valid, because there has to be something unique about it to get a patent. This is simple electrolyses and the gas HHO, is nothing new. It is just lately that more thorough studies of it began though. Earlier the electrolyses process was written: 2 H2O + Electric current => 2 H2 + O2 Now we know that it is: 2 H2O + Electric current => *H + H + H + H + O + O* => 2 H2 + O2  The middle step is very important because it is in * that form* the gas is used. The single atom hydrogen does not react like normal molecular hydrogen. It is just as powerfull in single atom stage as two hydrogen atoms in a molecule are. It also has other unique properties which we are just beginning to discover. ​  During our experiments, we've found that the hydroxy gas has * variable* energy value ! When the flame is put close to a brick stone the temperature rise to over 4.000 Centigrade. When burning in air, like in the pictures above the flame has a temperature of app 300o C. Based on this we are getting some steel tubes built in brick stones to be used as heaters. We'll see how that works. ​  To install the electrolyzer in a car is very easy as you can see:

 room condition, but this is an every day driver.









 *Pulse Generator.* Perfect for testing and hydrogen production at home.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2008)

خلايا انتاج الغاز 
انتظر تحميل الصور 1==






2===











3====




You can see a video of the working unit 















4=====








5====






























*
using a single cell



*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2008)

بعض الوحدات على السيارات








 

The electrical connection is very simple - we have eliminated the need to use relays or any other complications. The device connects to the 12 Volts of your battery via the ignition switch, to prevent hydrogen production when the engine is off. The device is fuse protected and draws very little current, only 1-3 Amps! This takes 10 minutes or less to connect.


انتظر اكتمال الصور والتحميل


----------



## اياد الكوز (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وأتمنى نجاح هذا المشروع


----------



## روح الملائكة (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## DrClick (25 مارس 2008)

طيب ويبقى السؤال ازاي تتم على السيطرة على الاحتراق
غاز الهيدروجين زية زي القنابل يشتعل بفرقعة ازاي تتم السيطرة علية اثناء الاحتراق؟


----------



## مهدي موسى (1 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمَن الرحيم وقل ربِ زدني علما (صدق الله العلي العظيم
اسمي مهدي موسى من بغداد منذ نشر الموضوع على هذا المنتدى العلمي الرائع قمت بعدت تجارب وتوصلت ولله الحمدالى نسبة نجاح جيد جداً والان عندي مولد 2 ونصف كي في تعمل على الخلية بعمل مستمر وجزا الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع خير جزاء


----------



## ياسين السعدي (1 أبريل 2008)

الاخ مهدي موسى ارجو توضيح الخطوات التي قمت بها للافاده وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ومبروك


----------



## مهدي موسى (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا بطارية سيارة مستهلكة افرغت الخلاية منها ونضفتها جيداً 
ثانياً الواح من الاستيل عدد ثلاثون القياس 30 في 10 سانتم 15 لوح سالب و15 لوح موجب وبينهم عوازل من البلاستك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم العافية مشاركات فعالة ومميزة


----------



## ياسين السعدي (3 أبريل 2008)

حبيب شكرا للرد ولكن هل اوصلت الكهرباء من بطارية سياره او دائرة رنين وشكرا لردك مجددا


----------



## مهدي موسى (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ ياسين اشكرك اما بخصوص التوصيل طبعاً على بطارية السيارة والحمد لله اليوم قمت بتشغيل سيارتي ومشيت فيها مسافة 5 كيلو وهناك بعض التعديلات سوف اجريها في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله وجزاء الله خير جزاء صاحب الموضوع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 أبريل 2008)

مهدي موسى قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ ياسين اشكرك اما بخصوص التوصيل طبعاً على بطارية السيارة والحمد لله اليوم قمت بتشغيل سيارتي ومشيت فيها مسافة 5 كيلو وهناك بعض التعديلات سوف اجريها في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله وجزاء الله خير جزاء صاحب الموضوع




وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

ومعذرة فقد تغيبت لفترة بسبب مرضي والحمد لله الان فقد شافنى الله تعالى منه

بالنسبة للتعديلات فكل الاعضاء فى انتظارها حتى يعم الخير لنا

واحب ان اذكرك بالمسافة بين الالواح يحب الا تزيد عن 2ملميتر حتى لاتستهلك البطارية بسرعه

وهنا اضافة بسيطة حاول ان تستخدم صندوق بطارية بلاستيك كبير مثل ال 90 مبير 

واجعل في كل خانة 3 لوح سالب و 3 لوح موجب 

ووصلهم علىى التوالى وليس على التوازى حتى تقلل من استهلاك الكهرباء

ويمكن تغيير دينامو السارة الى دينامو ذو قدرة خرج اعلى 60 أو 70 أمبير 

وهذا بوسطه كهربائى السيارات 

او اضافة دينامو اخر ان كان هنالك مكان يسمح بذالك

ومبارك لك اخى الكريم 

وعلى فكرة دائرة الرنين ستوفر عليك كل تلك الطاقة وللاسف تباع على الانترنت ب 200 دولار 

ومكوناتها لاتزيد عن 10 دولار
وفى انتظار تجاربك


----------



## حسام عيد (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ مبتدىء لينوكس على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا
وانا فعلا كنت انتظره منذ مده و استغرب لش موضوع جدا رائع مثل هذا ما كان موجود في المنتدى و لم اجده في اي موقع عربي .
وفعلا انك ادخلت الفرح الى قلبي عندما قرات هذا الموضوع لأول مرة باللغة العربية
 وانا جدا جدا مهتم بهذا الموضوع لان مشروع تخرجي (ان شاء الله)عن توفير الوقود في السيارة باستخدام هذه الطريقة.


----------



## عمرعصام (8 أبريل 2008)

هذا من الموضيع المهمة جدا والتي كنت ابحث عنها لاعوام والحمد لله انني وجدتها والان ساحاول تطبيقها وان شاء الله ان استطعت ان اضيف بعض المعلومات لن ابخل بها 
عمر


----------



## حسام عيد (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهتم كثيرا بهذا الموضوع و بحث عنه كثير و وجدت معلومات مفيدة و مفصلة عن كيفيت صنع هذه النظمة.


----------



## صديق المهندسين (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء . 
طريقة التقديم وطرح الموضوع رائعة جدا ومفيدة وكنا نبحث عن هكذا مواضيع . وأنا أرشحك كي تكون العضو الأول بالملتقى يا أخي العزيز . وبوجود أشخاص أمثالك سترتقي أمتنا العربية والإسلامية أكثر .


----------



## بشار رائد (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرآ للموضوع ويجب ان تدرس هذه المعلومات في الجامعات العربية


----------



## التطور الكهربى (23 أبريل 2008)

السلا م عليكم
كنت قد سأ لت قبل ذلك عن حسابات الخليه واردت ان انفذها بالفعل ولكن عندما سألأت فى هذا الموضوع عندى فى الكليه قيل لى ان هذا الموضوع تكلفته كبيره عل خلاف ما قرأت هنا وايضا لقد قوبلت بسؤال لم استطيع الرد عليه كيف سيتم فصل الأكسوجين عن الهيدروجين بعد التحليل ارجو الافاده ولك الشكر على الموضوع والمجهود


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك اخى
وجزاك عنا الف خير

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي الكريم وأتمنى نجاح هذا المشروع .


----------



## الحوطي (29 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الكريم مبتدىءلينوكس تحية طيبة 
جزاك الله خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا
ولكن عندي استفسار حول الموضوع

عند وصول الهيدروجين والاكسجين الى داخل الاسطوانه (السرندل)وضغطها بالبستم مع شرارة الاشعال يتحول الى بخار ماء .......................والاسطوانة والبستم كلها معدن قابل للصدأ ............ كيف يمكن حل هذه المشكله ؟


----------



## gasem333 (29 أبريل 2008)

الحوطي قال:


> الاخ الكريم مبتدىءلينوكس تحية طيبة
> جزاك الله خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا
> ولكن عندي استفسار حول الموضوع
> 
> عند وصول الهيدروجين والاكسجين الى داخل الاسطوانه (السرندل)وضغطها بالبستم مع شرارة الاشعال يتحول الى بخار ماء .......................والاسطوانة والبستم كلها معدن قابل للصدأ ............ كيف يمكن حل هذه المشكله ؟



الاخ الحوطي يتم ذلك ب كساء المحرك من الداخل بمادة السيراميك تخلط مع زيت المحرك امنع الصدأ


----------



## الحوطي (30 أبريل 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> الاخ الحوطي يتم ذلك ب كساء المحرك من الداخل بمادة السيراميك تخلط مع زيت المحرك امنع الصدأ


شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك لما تصبو اليه

اخي الفاضل مادة السراميك ـــ كيف يتم عملها ؟ وهل هي مقاومة للحرارة ؟ وهل هي التي يقوم بملء الفراغات او الخدوش في الاسطوانه حتى تمنع خروج الزيت وتطيل عمر المحرك ؟وما اسم ذلك الزيت واين يوجد ؟


يووووووووووووووه اسئله كثيرة الله يكون بعونك واحد متلهف للفكرة ويريد تطبيقها


ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## استاذ القانون (1 مايو 2008)

اخوتي ألأعزاء
بخار الماءداخل غرفة الاحتراق لا يؤثر على ألمحرك ففي ايام الشتاءالباردة والرطبة يكون الهواءالداخل الى المحرك مشبعاً بكمية كبيرة من بخار الماء, كذلك فان المكبس وغطاء الاسطوانات لا يتأثر بألرطوبة لأنه من الالمنيوم
أما جواب ألأخ gasem333 عن استخدام السيراميك فهو على ما يبدو مزحة وليس كلام جاد
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 مايو 2008)

التطور الكهربى قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> كنت قد سأ لت قبل ذلك عن حسابات الخليه واردت ان انفذها بالفعل ولكن عندما سألأت فى هذا الموضوع عندى فى الكليه قيل لى ان هذا الموضوع تكلفته كبيره عل خلاف ما قرأت هنا وايضا لقد قوبلت بسؤال لم استطيع الرد عليه كيف سيتم فصل الأكسوجين عن الهيدروجين بعد التحليل ارجو الافاده ولك الشكر على الموضوع والمجهود





وعليكم السلام 

هناك فرق بين تكنولوجيا الهيدروجين عالية التكلفة وبين الطريقة البسيطة للحصول على الوقود القير مكلفة اى شئ

وهنا لانحتاج لفصل الاوكسجين لانه يستخدم فى عملية الاشتعال

وهو مفيد للسيارة فى المرتفعات و فوق الجبال عندما يكوت الهواء قليل ومخلخ لقلة الضغط الجوى


وان اردت الفصل 
قالطريقة سهلة 

الاولى باستخدام التحليل الكهربي وجعل الواح الكاثود فى طرف الخلية والانود فى الطرف الاخر 

وكل غاز سيصعد من القطب الخاص به

الثانية كميائية وسهلة باستخدلم اهيدروكسيد الصوديوم المخفف بالماء مع الالومنيوم وعمل مرشخ مائي لاستقبال الشوائب
وهنا تحصل على غاز الهيدروجين فقط


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 مايو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> اخوتي ألأعزاء
> بخار الماءداخل غرفة الاحتراق لا يؤثر على ألمحرك ففي ايام الشتاءالباردة والرطبة يكون الهواءالداخل الى المحرك مشبعاً بكمية كبيرة من بخار الماء, كذلك فان المكبس وغطاء الاسطوانات لا يتأثر بألرطوبة لأنه من الالمنيوم
> أما جواب ألأخ gasem333 عن استخدام السيراميك فهو على ما يبدو مزحة وليس كلام جاد
> مع تحياتي للجميع



شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

وبالفعل الشركات العاالمية بدائت الات فى انتاج السيارة الهيدروجيينية و لامشاكل مع ما يذكر عن الصداءويمكنك قراءة الموضوعات اللتى تشرح موضوع السيراميك على النترنت

والموضوع فعلا يستحق التربة لكل من يتهم بتوفير ماله

وشكرا لكل من اضاف وشارك بالموضوع


----------



## الحوطي (1 مايو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> الاخ الحوطي يتم ذلك ب كساء المحرك من الداخل بمادة السيراميك تخلط مع زيت المحرك امنع الصدأ


 


حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

جهد تشكرون عليه جميعا وتحية لكم


----------



## الحوطي (1 مايو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> اخوتي ألأعزاء
> بخار الماءداخل غرفة الاحتراق لا يؤثر على ألمحرك ففي ايام الشتاءالباردة والرطبة يكون الهواءالداخل الى المحرك مشبعاً بكمية كبيرة من بخار الماء, كذلك فان المكبس وغطاء الاسطوانات لا يتأثر بألرطوبة لأنه من الالمنيوم
> أما جواب ألأخ gasem333 عن استخدام السيراميك فهو على ما يبدو مزحة وليس كلام جاد
> مع تحياتي للجميع


 



شكرا استاذ القانون على رد وتوضيحك ............ 


اما اخينا gasem333 فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ليس هنا مجال للمزح مع شخص لايعرفه


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 مايو 2008)

الحوطي قال:


> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل






حكايه الماده اللي بتضاف علي الزيت ده أنا مش عارف أجبها لحد دلوقت مع انها موجوده في أوروبا لكن مش موجوده في مصر ولكن فيه حل تاني وهو أنك تطلي المحرك بالسيراميك في أحدي ورش المعامله الحراريه وده موجوده في مصر 
أخيرا أرجوا أني أكون أجابتك علي أسئلتك

او عمل تحويلة لادارة المحرك بالبنزين قبل غلقة فى نهاية اليوم

حيث ان الصداء يحتاج الى سعات الليل الطويلة حتى يعطى اى شئ ملموس


----------



## الحوطي (2 مايو 2008)

*بعد البحث وجدت مايلزم تغييره اذا اردت سيارتك ان تعمل بالماء*

*حول سيارتك للعمل بالماء *


*ماذا تحتاج لتحويل سيارتك لكي تعمل بالماء ؟؟* 

*هذا النظام بسيط يستمد الطاقة الكهربائية من الدارة الكهربائية للسيارة ذاتها ، فلا حاجة لأي طاقة كهربائية إضافية ، و لا بطاريات و لا دارات تقوية أو غيرها من زوائد و إضافات . يوصل إلى جهاز الكاربرتير و من ثم إلى المحرّك دون مواجهة أي تعقيدات من أي نوع . فقط أنت تحتاج إلي الأتي :* 

*1_ خليه وقود ماء مثل الوارد شرحها في هذا الموقع .* 

*2_ أكساء جدار الأسطوانات الداخلية للمحرك والمكابس بماده السيراميك وهذا ممكن عن طريق مواد سيراميك متوفرة بالأسواق تضاف مع زيت المحرك وتقوم بتغطيه كافه أجزاء المحرك الداخلية بالسيراميك لحماية الأجزاء من التآكل والصدأ .* 

*3_عليك تغيير مجمع العادم مواسير العادم للستانلس ستيل كي لا تتآكل وأيضا صمامات المحرك ما لم تكن من الأستانلس ستيل .* 

*4_تركيب كاربراتير من فئة F1 مثل المستخدم في المحركات التي تعمل بالغاز وتحتاج أيضا بعض الخراطيم للغاز مثل المستخدمة للغاز في المنازل . *

*5_ **وعاء من البلاستيك يعمل كخزان للماء مع مضخة وقود عادية ( كالتي في السيارة )* 

*6_**نظام تحسس لتحديد مستوى الماء في حوض التفاعل بالإضافة إلى نظام تحسس مستوى الضغط في حوض التفاعل .* 

*قد تتذمّر من هذه التعديلات ، لكن تذكر أنك ستحصل على وقود مجاني إلى الأبد ورغم أن الخطوات السابقة تبدوا طويلة إلا أنها لن تكلفك الكثير .* 
*وثائق ومستندات *​ 
*وثائق ستانلي ماير وفيديو لسيارته التي تعمل بالماء :* 
ا*لفيديو*​http://www.waterfuelcell.org/WFCprojects/Video/NewsReport.wmv
http://waterpoweredcar.com/equinox3StanleyMeyer.WMV
http://waterpoweredcar.com/equinox1.wmv
http://waterpoweredcar.com/equinox2.wmv
http://waterpoweredcar.com/equinox3StanleyMeyer.WMV
http://waterpoweredcar.com/equinox4.WMV

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*تجربتي الشخصية للمهندس ابو مازن 

*​*تجربتي الشخصية : *
*لقد تعودت ألا أمر علي موضوع علمي مر الكرام فأنا دائما ما أجد في نفسي شيء يدفعني للتجربة ومعرفه المجهول وفي موضوعنا هذا لم يهدأ لي بال حتى قمت بتنفيذ تجربه ستانلي ماير وقد حصلت علي الهيدروجين بالفعل من الجهاز المصمم والموجود في الشرح في هذا الموقع ،ليس هذا فقط فلقد قمت بتنفيذ التجربة بالإمكانيات المتاحة لدي فلقد قمت بعمل الدائرة الألكترونيه ولقد ساعدتني هوايتي في مجال الالكترونيات علي تنفيذ وصناعه هذه الدائرة ولكن عند تنفيذ الوعاء ووحداته واجهتني مشكله وهي أنه لم تكن متوفرة تحت يدي مواسير الأستانلستيل 316 ولكنني تغلبت علي هذه المشكلة باستخدام زوجين من ملاعق السفرة الأستانلس ستيل وقد نجحت التجربة ولكن بالطبع خامة الملاعق ليست جيده بما فيه الكفاية كي تصلح للاستخدام العملي . ولكنها كانت كافيه لتقديم الدليل علي صحة ما يقال عن استخدام الماء كوقود واليكم ملف فيديو للتجربة كاملة وأنا أجريها وصور للدائرة التي نفذتها .*
*الجزء الأول *
*الجزء الثاني *


تحياتي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 مايو 2008)

الحوطي قال:


> *بعد البحث وجدت مايلزم تغييره اذا اردت سيارتك ان تعمل بالماء*
> 
> *حول سيارتك للعمل بالماء *
> 
> ...





جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

احب ان اكمل بعض التعديلات

7--

جهاز فصل اتوماتيك لفصل الكهرباء عن الخلية عند زيادة ضغط الغاز عن 2 بار جوى =مثلا= كاللذى يستخدم فى كمبروسور ضاغط الهواء - فى محلات اصلاح الاطارات=الكاوتش

8--

جهاز يتحكم فى زيادة وتقليل الامبير الداخل الى الخلية للتحكم فى سرعة وحجم انتاج الغاز =و حتى يتناسب طرديا مع الضغط على دواسة البنزين

كلما ضغط اكثر وفتح باب الكربراتير اكثر احتجت الى غاز اكثر


9--

افضل الخلايا للسيارة

هو تشبه بطارية السيارة من حيث غدد الالواح و طريقة التوصيل - مثل البطاريه على التوالى حتى لاتستهلك امبير كبير وستحصل على نفس كمية الغاز تقريبا

السيارات اقل من 1 لتر سعة محرك تنجح معها خلية بحجم بطارىة 70 مبير

والسيارات الاكبر سعه من ذالك فستحتاج الى خلية اكبر بحجم البطارية سعه 100 
امبير = بمعنى 25 سنتيمتر في 25 سنتيمتر فى 50 سنتيمتر

عرض في ارتفاع في طول 



ومشكور من يجد معلومة تفيدنا في هذا الموضوع بالايبخل علينا بكتابتها

وشكرا لكم جميعا:75::75::75::75:


----------



## gasem333 (3 مايو 2008)

الحوطي قال:


> شكرا استاذ القانون على رد وتوضيحك ............
> 
> 
> اما اخينا gasem333 فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ليس هنا مجال للمزح مع شخص لايعرفه


الاخ الحوطي انا لا امزح لاني متابع الموضوع من اوله والسيراميك ماده كما علمت تخلط مع زيت المحرك واسئل من كان بها خبيرا مثل مبتديء لينوكس ووترمان ومحمد صلاح او اكيد قرات بعض الردود التي تثبت ان كلامي جد وليس مزح ........... اخيرا سامحك الله لانك ظلمتني


----------



## gasem333 (3 مايو 2008)

اسئله مهمه جدا ل لينوكس و وترمان وكل من يهمه الامر.
1- هل يمكن استخدام هذا الغاز اهيدروجيني للطبخ وكيف مع العلم ان تدفق الغاز ضعيف وهل يكون شعله عادية كشعلة الغاز الطبيعي ام انفجارات فقط 
2- لماذا نهتم بظاهرة الصدأ المتكون في المحرك مع العلم انه البنزين والديزل من نواتج احتراقه بخار الماء ولا يؤثر ذلك على المحرك 
3- هل يوجد واحد من شباب المنتدى حول سيارته للسير بالماء او حول اي محرك احتراق داخلي للعمل بالماء 
4- هل دائرة ستانلي ميلر ضرورية جدا للقيام يتحويلل السياره ا و اي محرك احتراق للعمل بالماء
5- خلية جويjoe cell هل تستخدم دائرة ميلر ام تستخدم تيار من بطاريه عاديه 12 فولت
6- ما هو الربح من الطاقه باستخدام البطاريه العاديه 12 فولت . وما هو الربح باستخدام دائرة ميلر
7- هل يوجد واحد من الشباب العرب بالمنتدى او غيره صنع دائرة ميلر الموفره للطاقه
اسف على الاطاله بالاسئله وشكرا مقدما الى كل من يجيب والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استاذ القانون (4 مايو 2008)

لكي لا يعارضنا الاخوة المدافعين عن قانون حفظ الطاقة , 
لنجعل غايتنا ألأستخدام ألأمثل للوقود , وليس الحصول على الطاقة من لا شىء,
فاذا تمكنا من قطع 500 كيلومتر باستخدام لتر واحد من الوقود الأحفوري فكأننا نسير بسيارة شبه مجانية .
وفق لله كل مجتهداً


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 مايو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> اسئله مهمه جدا ل لينوكس و وترمان وكل من يهمه الامر.
> 1- هل يمكن استخدام هذا الغاز اهيدروجيني للطبخ وكيف مع العلم ان تدفق الغاز ضعيف وهل يكون شعله عادية كشعلة الغاز الطبيعي ام انفجارات فقط
> 2- لماذا نهتم بظاهرة الصدأ المتكون في المحرك مع العلم انه البنزين والديزل من نواتج احتراقه بخار الماء ولا يؤثر ذلك على المحرك
> 3- هل يوجد واحد من شباب المنتدى حول سيارته للسير بالماء او حول اي محرك احتراق داخلي للعمل بالماء
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> - هل يمكن استخدام هذا الغاز اهيدروجيني للطبخ وكيف مع العلم ان تدفق الغاز ضعيف وهل يكون شعله عادية كشعلة الغاز الطبيعي ام انفجارات فقط



تدفق سريع او بطئ يعتمد اساسا على حجم الخلية او الوحدة المستخدمة والتيار الكهربي

ان اردت الحصول على شعلة مستمرة فلابد من حبس الغز الى ان يصل الضغط له اعلى من 2 بار جوى وااو على الاقل واحد ونصف بار جوى 

والحفاظ على ذالك المستوى اثناء الاشتعال عن طريق خنق الغز عند نقطة خروجه كما هو الحال فى لمبات اشتعال البورى اسيتلين الموجودة فى ورش السمكرة والدوكو

فلابد من خروج الغاز بقوة عتى لا يجد خلخله يؤدى الى الانفجارات المتتالية

والكثير من الناس نجحوا فى استخدامه للحام وقطع المعادن عتى اقوى انواع المعادن الاستانلس استيل



> - لماذا نهتم بظاهرة الصدأ المتكون في المحرك مع العلم انه البنزين والديزل من نواتج احتراقه بخار الماء ولا يؤثر ذلك على المحرك



لان الاول هو بخار الماء الموجود بالهواء الجوى ونسبته ضعيفة جدا و عند سخونة المحرك يختفى

اما الثانى فهو بخار الماء الموجود بالهواء الجوى بالاضافة الى الوقود الذى يتحول بالكامل الى بخار ماء ومهما سخن المحرك فان العادم باستمرار هو بخار الماء وليست الغازات المسممة للبيئة

والمحركات القديمة تحتاج لذالك ولن يمكن تلافيها بادارة المحرك بالبنزين قبل غلقه لمدة دقيقة مثلا
كما هو الحال عند السيارات التى تعمل على الغاز الطبيعى والبنزين




> 3- هل يوجد واحد من شباب المنتدى حول سيارته للسير بالماء او حول اي محرك احتراق داخلي للعمل بالماء



نعم ستجد ذالك فى منتديات اخرى بها نفس الموضوع 
ومنهم من سار بالسيارة بضع دقائق وذكر ان الوحدة اللتى صممها تحتاج الى التطوير والتعديل 

والكثير قام بالتجربة على مولدات الكهرباء مع دائرة استانلى ماير وكانت ناجحة جدا

والغالبية طلبة هندسة وربما الامتحانات والدراسة تشغلهم الان فلننتظر اجازة الصيف اخر تعديلاتهم


> - هل دائرة ستانلي ميلر ضرورية جدا للقيام يتحويلل السياره ا و اي محرك احتراق للعمل بالماء



ببساطة شديدة هى توفر عليك ثلثي الطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة للتحليل 

ولاترتفع درجة حرارة الماء كما هو الحال في التوصيل المباشر

ولكن يمكنك الاستغناء عنها بتركيب ديناموا للسيارة عالى الخرج من 70 الى 90 أمبير مثلا 
لان الديناموا العادى من 17 الى 35 امبير يعتبر ضعيف 
او تركيب دينامو اضافى بمكان تركيب كمبرسور التكييف مثلا
واختيار الوحدة المثالية كما هو الحال فى بطارية السيارة

5


> - خلية جويjoe cell هل تستخدم دائرة ميلر ام تستخدم تيار من بطاريه عاديه 12 فولت



لم اجد الوقت لمتابعتها حتى اكتب رائئ بها

ان شاء الله تعالى سيكون قريبا


> - هل يوجد واحد من الشباب العرب بالمنتدى او غيره صنع دائرة ميلر الموفره للطاقه


نعم سبق ان رددت على السؤال 

فقط ابحث على الانترنت فى باقى المنتديات الهندسية
وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 مايو 2008)

للحصول على الهيدروجين باستخدام الصودا الكاوية او البوتاسا الكاوية
او هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
وذالك باستخدلم علب الالومنيوم الخردة = الزبالة = مع الكثير من الماء و القليل من هيدروكسي الصوديوم =يمكن شراؤة من عند العطار 
ولابد من عمل فلتر لغسيل الغاو كما هو بالفيلم 

ويفصل اضافة فلتر اخر لابريد بخار الماء الناتج من سخونه التفاعل والحصول على الغاز فقط

لاحظ ان مع السخوه العالية ان علبة التفاعل البلاستك لم تتحمل ضغط الغاز الذى تزايد بسرع شديدة
لذالك يفضل ان تكون من الاستانلس استيل وكذالك الفلاتر
وهنا يمكنك تخزين الفائض من الغاز للتحرك بالسيارة وقتما شئت لانه هيدروجين فقط لايوجد معه اوكسجين

ويمكن استخدامه للطبخ او التدفئة او مولدات الكهرباء

والتكلفة عنا تكاد تكون صفر فالخامة الوحية اللتى سيتم شراؤها هى الصودا الكاوية وهى تستخدم لصنهى الصابون ورخيصة جدا وماتحتاج لايتعدى 3 ملاعق حوالى 100 جرام مثلا 

ويمكن تخزين العاز فى اى انبوبة غاز طبيعي فارغة لاستخدامها عند الحاجة

الرابط http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JCtUAFLW-TM

ان تغير الربط فصع هذا العنوان في يو تيوب


Make Hydrogen

ولاحظ قوة وشدة اللهب

انتظر تحميل الصور

1==




2==



3==



4==




5==





لاحظ مع زيادة نسبة بخار الماء الناتج عن الغليان فى وحدة التفاعل


انقر على الصورة حتى يمكن تكبيرها


----------



## فاتح روما (9 مايو 2008)

ربنا يسهل ياريت لو حد جرب يقول لنا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مايو 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs4GX...eature=related


باليابان

Magnetic hybrid motorbike unveiled in Japan

الصور 

1==



2==




3==




4==




5==






رد كافى لكسر مبداء الحفاظ على الطاقة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مايو 2008)

صدق او لا تصدق موتوسكل مغناطيسي يعمل بالطاقة الحرة 
لا بنزين لاسولار لا بطارية 

انما يولد الكهرباء ويعيد استخدمها 

طبقا لمبداء الطاقة فلابد للموتوسيكل ان يتوقف ولا يعمل 

هه تكنولوجيا لم تصل لنا = للاسف

تابع الصور 

ولاحظ انه كلما خرجت مخدات المغناطيسات للخارج كلما زادت سرعة الموتوسيكل


1==




2==




3==




4==




5==






الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_41b...eature=related
العنوان


ＴＩＧＡ　可変界磁モーター　 variable field magnet motor　　Solar Car


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 مايو 2008)

ولمن اراد الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين بارخص الخامات 

من السوبر ماركت 
ورق فوليا الومنيوم
سائل تنظف البالوعات والاحواض = قلوى

طفاية حريق مستعمله وفارغة 
جوانتى لحفظ اليد بعيد عن القلويات مما يستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بالمطابخ 

وعاء =برميل = به ماء لتبريد الطفاية اثناء التفاعل وحتى لايتبخر الماء فيكون غاو لايشتمل على بخار ماء


والان مع الصور انتظر تحميلها 

1==

لاحظ مؤشر عداد الطفاية وهى فارغة = على الاحمر





2==

جسم الطفاية 




3==

ورق الالومنيوم 




4==

سائل التنظيف




5==

2كوب من السائل 200 جرام او سنتيمتر مكعب






تابع باقى الصور

الباقي 

انتظر تحميل الصور 

6==
تجميع القلوى فى وعاء واحد لمعرفه حجمه






7==

تقطيع ورق الالومنيوم الى قطع صغيرة




8==

ضغط ةوبرم ورق الالومنيوم على شكل اصابع حتى يسهل ادخالها الى الطفاية




9===
لاحظ عداد الطفاية فارغ





10==




فك الجزء العلوى من الطفاية لتعبئتها

تابع باقى الصور


تابع مرحلة التعبئة 

11==

تعبئة ورق الالزمنيوم 




12==





13==







14==






15==
اضافة السائل






تابع باقي الصور


تابع 

16==

غلق الطفاية باحكام 





17==


مكان التبريد بالماء 





18==


اخراج الطفاية بعد انتهاء التفاعل وتجدها قد بردت 




19==







20==










21==
لاحظ ان الضغط للغاز ارتفع والطفاية امتلئت بالغاز والمؤشر على الاخضر





22==
التجربة على ملئ بالونه فارغة




23==
البالونه اثناء ملئها





24===
البالونه وقد ارتفعت للسقف




25===
التجربة على استخدام الغاز للطهى والطبخ لاحظ الشعله له من الموقد 






تابع الصور



26==
لاحظ حجم الهب اللذى يمكن زيادنه او تقليله





27==
سواء استخدامه للطبخ او التدفئة





الرابط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته هنا

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Q6gDKP2R0 

وعند تغير الرابط
فضع عنوانه فى يوتيوب
***HYDROGEN PRODUCTION*** and EXPERIMENTATION


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مايو 2008)

اجمل وارخص طريقة للحصول على الهيدروجين

هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب استاذ دكتور بروفيسور

حيث انه قد صمم وحدة انتاج هيدروجين واستخدم الالومنيوم الخردة المتواجد بورش الخراطة = الزبالة =

ويضعها فى خزان 1 مثلا

وفى الخوان رقم 2
يتم وضع القلوى المخفف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

وفي الخزان رقم 3 الرفيع به مجموعة فلاتر لتنقية الغاز 

وفى الخزران رقم 4 
والذى يشبه خزانات الهواء يتم تخزين الغاز المنتج لاستخدامه وقتما تشاء

ولاحظ وجود كمية من عدادات قياس ضغط الغاز حتى تستطيع استخدامه فى اى مجال او ايقاف التفاعل لامتلاء الخزان رقم 4

ولاحظ محابس الهواء و الاخرى اللتى تتحكم فى دخول القلوى الى خزان الالومنتوم لانتاج الغاز 

والان مع الصور
وانتظر تحميلها فعلا تستحق المشاهدة 

1==





2==





3==





4==





5==
اضافة الالومنيوم الخردة



6==




7==




اضافى القلوى المخلوط بالماء
8==




9==
تعبئة بالونه بالغاز 



10==





هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب عبقري

تابع باقى الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مايو 2008)

ي الصور

11==



 
12==




 
13==




 14==



 
15==




 
وستجدة ملئ كيس بالستك بالغاز واطارة بالهواء حتى يتاطد المشككون فى نوع الغاز 
وقد كتب عليه H2

الرابط للفلم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2DY1gSiEmM
اسم الفلم 
Hydrogen generator
يمكن النقر على الصور لتكبيرها بالحجم الطبيعي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 مايو 2008)

هذا العلم لوجه الله تعالى 
ويحق لكل عضو و زائر ان ينقل هذا الموضوع بدون ان يسألنى او اذن منى 

كما يمكنك ان تكتبه باسمك ولا حرج من ذالك 

ولا تحرمونا من تجاربكم وخبراتكم ليستفيد الاخرين


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 مايو 2008)

نظرا لعدم ظهور الصور تم رفعها مرة اخرى للفائدة منها
انتظر تحميل الصور لانها اثر من ممتازة كشرح
وهذا افضل مشروع للشباب لان التكلفة العالية للوقود تمنعك من عمل اى شئ

تخيل مصنع صغير يتم ادارة بهذا الوقود لا تلوث للبيئة ومصروفات تقترب من الصفر 


اجمل وارخص طريقة للحصول على الهيدروجين

هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب استاذ دكتور بروفيسور

حيث انه قد صمم وحدة انتاج هيدروجين واستخدم الالومنيوم الخردة المتواجد بورش الخراطة = الزبالة =

ويضعها فى خزان 1 مثلا

وفى الخوان رقم 2
يتم وضع القلوى المخفف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم

وفي الخزان رقم 3 الرفيع به مجموعة فلاتر لتنقية الغاز

وفى الخزران رقم 4
والذى يشبه خزانات الهواء يتم تخزين الغاز المنتج لاستخدامه وقتما تشاء

ولاحظ وجود كمية من عدادات قياس ضغط الغاز حتى تستطيع استخدامه فى اى مجال او ايقاف التفاعل لامتلاء الخزان رقم 4

ولاحظ محابس الهواء و الاخرى اللتى تتحكم فى دخول القلوى الى خزان الالومنتوم لانتاج الغاز

والان مع الصور
وانتظر تحميلها فعلا تستحق المشاهدة

1==





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 495x418.





2==
اصورة جهاو تحضير الهيدروجين بابسط الخامات 



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 495x430.






3==
صور خزانات الالومنيوم والقلوى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البوتاسيوم



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 512x427.






4==




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 492x440.





5==



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 495x423.




صورة اضافة الالومنيوم الخردة للخزان الاول 
6==





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 504x429.




7==
صورة اضافة القلوى بالخزان الثانى



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 485x422.






8==
الخزان وقد امتلى




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 492x436.





9==
سره خروج الغاز خلال ثوانى وبدء التفاعل



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 498x441.






10==




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 496x440.







هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب عبقري

تابع باقى الصور
انتظر تحميل الصور كلها 

فعلا صور تغنى عن اى شرح وجهاز ممتاز 



11==
صاحب المشروع ويملئ ميس بلاستيك بالغاز




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 464x422.








12===



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 496x430.




الكيس وقد طار الى السماء لاثبات انه غاز الهيدروجين




13==
وبهذة الصورة ترى اقصى سرعة لخروج الغاز بمقيات تدفق الهواء




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 502x437.




14==
وهنا ترى وحدة التحير وقد امتلىء الخزان بالغاز




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 489x419.




هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب عبقري


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد..


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مايو 2008)

الحمد لله بعد البحث بيت مئات الافلام عثرت على مجموعة جميلة جدا من الافلام اللتى تشرح كيف تحويل السيارة بالسير بالكامل على وقود الماء 
او غاز الهيدروجين

ولنبداء على بركة الله تعالى 

مجموعة الافلام تحت اسم

Booster Rally part 

ستجد الافلام مشروحة بالصور لمن لا يقدر على مشاهدة الافلام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oeDX...aynext_from=PL
ان تغير الرابط فضع الاسم فى يوتيوب وانقر على بحث وستجده 

1==
وويستخدم لتلك الوحدة

V110 فولت
5 A أمبير
550 W وات
61 لوح معدنى (كاثود-انود) و60 وحدو تفاعل 
ولكل وحدة 2 فولت كهربي




​

​2===









3===










4==








5==









6==





8==







9==








10==












و وترقبوا البقية باذن الله تعالى



ان اردت ان توفر مالك وتصبح صاحب مشروع يغنيك فعليك ان تدخل التجارب 
حاول وجرب وستصل باذن الله تعالى الى افضل النتائج 
ولا تنتظر دائما ان ياتى من يطعمك بملعقة من ذهب 

والله لقد عجبت من هؤلاء الذين نجحوا فى بلادهم 
و اصبحت من الاحباط لما اراه من خوف وكسل وتخاذل الشباب عن خوض التجربة 
تدل  الافلام على تطور جديد دخل السوق الامريكية منذ شهر واحد فقط ! فاين نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المنفهق (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي _ مبتدىءلينوكس على المجهود وفعلا انا جربت التجربة يشكل مصغر حيث استخرجت الهيدروجين وملأته في دبة الدافور أو الغاز وأعطاني نتائج أفضل من الغاز الطبيعي

_


----------



## فارس الموتور (17 مايو 2008)

عزيزي مبتدئ لينوكس هل طبقت الاختراع على سيارتك وما تكلفة ذلك وكتر خيرك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مايو 2008)

المنفهق قال:


> شكرا لك أخي _ مبتدىءلينوكس على المجهود وفعلا انا جربت التجربة يشكل مصغر حيث استخرجت الهيدروجين وملأته في دبة الدافور أو الغاز وأعطاني نتائج أفضل من الغاز الطبيعي
> 
> _


بالتوفيق اخى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مايو 2008)

اليوم اقدم لكم احدى التجارب الناجحة لعمل وحدة انتاج وقود الماء = غاز الهيدروجين والاكسحين
لاستبداله بالبنزين 
الرابط لفلم التجربة هنا


او اكتب فو يوتيوب هذا الاسم 



الصور 


انتظر حتى اكتمال تحميلها 
1==
قبل ادارة المحرك وفاح الكونتاكت 

لايوجد اى غاز متصاعد










2==
بدء تحليل الماء






3==
التحليل يصل بسرعة الى الاسفل 









4==
التحليل بكامل الخلية الى اسفل الالواح







5==
مستوى درجة الجرارة لايتعدى ال60 درجة وهى ممتازة 










6==
وحدة غسيل الغاو والمسمي بالببلر








شئ مفرح جدا مستوى النجاح الذى وصل اليه هؤلاء الناس​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مايو 2008)

والان مع نفس المطور للخلية السابقة وقد استخدم الكهرباء المنزلية 

110 فولت و 15 أمبير 
حوالى 1515 وات كهربي

لانتاج غاز يكفى لعمل لهب لحام الحديد وتشغيل المحركات الكبيرة الصعة

والجدير بالذكر انه استخدم التيار الAC و ليس ال DC

,و استخدم 4 وحدات كل منها بها 10 خلايا 
المجموع 40 خلية بمعدل 2,8 فولت الى 3 فولت لكل خلية منهم

الرابط للفلم هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBnt7hZIsoQ

او اكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب

هناshow me your hydrogen fuel cell ~ H 2 Go®


الان مع الصور

1==
الجهاز وهو مغلق 











2===
جهاز قياس الامبير وقياسه الان 15 أمبير






3==
عداد قياس الحرارة وهى لانزيد عن 60 درجة مئوية










4==











5==


كابل توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز






6==
خرطوم خروج الغازمن اعلى الجهاز





7==
مصدر الكهرباء من الحائط







8==

الباببلر او وحدة غسيل الغاز ولاحظ بالصورة سرعة وحجم الفقاعات وخروجها من الماء





9==

الجهاز مفتوح ولاحظ التوصيلات الكهربية كلها على التوالى وليس على التوازى





10==

اسم الغازعلى الجهاز





11=
اعلانه عن الكهرباء المستخدمه







12==

مواصفات جهازة قد كتبها على الورقة على الجهاز 







هكذا يتم تقديم التجارب والخبرات للاخرين 
ولهذا نجح هؤلاء وفشل الكثيرين


----------



## gasem333 (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
شكرا لك اخي لينوكس على اجاباتك على اسئلتي الكثيره ولكن اريد ان اسأل كيف يمكننا تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز الطبيعي وادخاله بضغط ككافي لاستخدامه للطبخ او التدفأه


----------



## قناص غزة (18 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخوة الكرام ارجوا العلم ان المتر المكعب من غاز الهيدروجين الغير مضغوط يقوم بتشغيل المحرك 12000لفة وبما ان متوسط دوران المحرك بمتوسط سرعة 1500 فى الدقيقة فان المتر المكعب يقوم بتشغيل المحرك 8 دقائق يعنى نحتاج الى 80 لتر من الغازالغير مضغوط فى الدقيقة من الممكن توفير هذة الكمية بزيادة حجم الخلية وقوة الامبير 
اخوانى الموضوع ناجح ولكنة صعب على الاخوة قليلى الخبرة فى المجالات العملية وارجوا الحذر من انفجار الغاز للاخوة الذين يفكرون فى تخزينة 
نسيت اقولكم انا حاصل على دبلوم ميكانيكا ومارستها عمليا وادخلت على الموضوع عدة اضافات واتمنى لكم التوفيق وتحية للسيد فارس الحنطور اسف الموتور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

قناص غزة قال:


> الاخوة الكرام ارجوا العلم ان المتر المكعب من غاز الهيدروجين الغير مضغوط يقوم بتشغيل المحرك 12000لفة وبما ان متوسط دوران المحرك بمتوسط سرعة 1500 فى الدقيقة فان المتر المكعب يقوم بتشغيل المحرك 8 دقائق يعنى نحتاج الى 80 لتر من الغازالغير مضغوط فى الدقيقة من الممكن توفير هذة الكمية بزيادة حجم الخلية وقوة الامبير
> اخوانى الموضوع ناجح ولكنة صعب على الاخوة قليلى الخبرة فى المجالات العملية وارجوا الحذر من انفجار الغاز للاخوة الذين يفكرون فى تخزينة
> نسيت اقولكم انا حاصل على دبلوم ميكانيكا ومارستها عمليا وادخلت على الموضوع عدة اضافات واتمنى لكم التوفيق وتحية للسيد فارس الحنطور اسف الموتور


اشد ما اكرهه الجهل والتخلف العلمى 

او ان يدعى العلم شخص حاقد على وصول ذالك العلم الى فقراء وعامة الناس 

وكل ما يفعله هو ان يشترك باى منتدى ويصع 3 او 4 مشاركات اى كلام


ثم يبداء في مهاجمه ما جاء له وحجب العلم ونشر الرعب وتخويف الماس من الخير اللذى ينتظرهم


وللاسف هذا منتشر بالمنتديات 



> خوة الكرام ارجوا العلم ان المتر المكعب من غاز الهيدروجين الغير مضغوط يقوم بتشغيل المحرك 12000لفة وبما ان متوسط دوران المحرك بمتوسط سرعة 1500 فى الدقيقة فان المتر المكعب يقوم بتشغيل المحرك 8 دقائق يعنى نحتاج الى 80 لتر من الغازالغير مضغوط فى


ممكن تاتى بالدليل على صحه كلامك السابق = ان كنت صادق فيه اساسا



> يعنى نحتاج الى 80 لتر من الغازالغير مضغوط فى الدقيقة من الممكن توفير هذة الكمية بزيادة حجم الخلية وقوة الامبي



ليه راح تشغل باخرة 

يااستاذ ياعبقري 

قوة اشتعال الهيدروجين اشد 300% من الغاز الطبيعى = البترولى 
يعنى تقدر توفر فى الطاقة لان كل 3 انبوبة غاز طبيعي = 1 من انبوبة الهيدروجين




> اخوانى الموضوع ناجح ولكنة صعب على الاخوة قليلى الخبرة فى المجالات العملية وارجوا الحذر من انفجار الغاز للاخوة الذين يفكرون فى تخزينة



واضح جدا 

ولاخطر يذكر يا باشمهندس لان الهيدرو جين يباع فى انابيب فى دول العالم المتقدم وتوجد سيارات مثل هوندا تعمل من خلال خزان الهيدروجين بها

مشكورا اقراء الموضوع كاملا 

لاننى امضيت فيه شهورا من البحث والتجارب ولا اقبل اى كلام بغير سند علمى 

ولا اقبل الجهلة باحلامهم وخوفهم 

ربما تكون خلطت بين خليه توليد الكهرباء من الهيدروجين وهذا ليسش موضوعى وبين الحرق المباشر للغاز كالغاز الطبيى تماما وهذا هو موضوعى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
> شكرا لك اخي لينوكس على اجاباتك على اسئلتي الكثيره ولكن اريد ان اسأل كيف يمكننا تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز الطبيعي وادخاله بضغط ككافي لاستخدامه للطبخ او التدفأه


نعم ان فصلته عن الاكسجين 

التحضير بالقلوى والالومنيوم وهنا يمكن استخدام ضاغط هواء لضغط الغاز 

ولكنى انصحك ذائمتا بالتجربة وسؤال فنى تبريد وتكييف ان كان من االممكن استخدام ضاغط المكيف او الثلاجة لعمل ذالك 
فان احتكاكه من الداخل اقل من الكمروسر
ولايسخن بسرعة كما في ضواخط الهواء وسعره رخيص وخاصة المستعمل منه

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

و نظرا لتعدد الاشخاص و البلاد اللتى نجح الناس بها للتحول الى وقود الماء 

فسأبدأ بوضع تجاربهم مشروحة بالصور

ومن رغب فى ان ينقل الموضوع باسمه الى اى منتدى اخر فيمكنه ذالك بدون حاجة الى ان يسألنى 
فالعلم لله تعالى 
بسم اتلله وعلى بركة الله نبداء

الرابط له http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRb5Me3rALA
وان لم تجده او عند تغيره فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب وانقر بحث وستجده

اسمه Skyline that runs on water
وقد جاء على شاشة التلفاز فى نشرة الاخبار 
والتى قال مقدم البرنامج اهة يمكنك السير مسافة 750 كيلومتر فقط باستخدام 20 لتر من الماء


اسم صانع النظام Graeme Jenkins

,و الان مع الصور انتظر اكتمال التحميل 


1==



صورة المذيع مقدم نشرة الاخبار






2==
















3==


ورة احب المشروع يطلب من عامل محطة البنزين ملء الخزان للخر 
ويساله اى نوع من الوقود تريد








تابع الشرح والصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

4==

صورة هنا يخبرة بانه يريد الماء لملئ الخزان فقط ماء
والعامل يتعجب للطلب









5==



صورة العامل يملئ الخزان الموجود بحقيبة السيارة ماء 

فقط ماء






تابع الصور والشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

6==

صورة ملئ الماء









7==

صورة صاحب المشروع وهو يتابع العامل








8==


صورة السيارة بعد ادارة المحرك وخروج العادم 
فقط بخار ماء









9==

صورة العادم بعد الضغط على الدواسة البننزين ولاحظ الكم العالى لبخار الماء
لاتلوث لا اكاسيد لا سموم بالهواء 
فقط بخار ماء









تابع الشرح والصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

10==


صورة من الجانب للشكمان 









تابع الشراح والصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

11==


لاحظ حجم وكم العادم بخار ماء 100%







12==

عنا صاحب المشروع يستعد لقيادة السيارة






13==


صورة الخزان ببملء بحقيبة السيارة









تابع الشرح وانتظر تحميل كل الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

14==


فقح الخزان لاضافة الماء








15==


فلتر غسيل الغاز 









تابع الشرح والصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

16==


وحدة التحضير

سر المشروع 
لم يتم شرحه للعامة من الناس







17==



خروج الغاز الى المحرك









18===

مكان التوصيل للمجرك








تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

19===

وحدة تكثيف 
من اسرار الاختراع 









20===








ابع الشرح والصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

21==










22==

مقدم البرنامج يشرحه








23==


المقدم للبرنامج يسكب الماء على الارض حتى يتاكد الناس منه






تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

24===











25==



السيارة اثناء سيرها









26===



وهنا صورة صاحب الاختراع يسير بسيارته فى المدينه


ويقول للعالم ها انا نجحت فيما فشلتم انتم فيه










والعجيب انك تجد من ملئ قلبه الحقد على فقراء ومساكين المسلمين ويرفض وصول هذا العلم لهم 

هو يجيد شيئا فى حياته الا الشر والكذب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

اليوم موعدنا مع 
احد المخترعين لطرق الحصول على وقود الماء

واعطى اختراعه اسم Xogen 

وهو يستخدم الذبذبات للتيار الكهربي للحصول على الوقود كما فى دائرة الرنين لستانلى ماير

ولكنه لم يضع للعامة سر اختراعه بالطبع

والان مع الرابط للفلم اللذى يعلن فيه عن اختراعه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7UkRafgxvc

وان تغير الرابط للفلم فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب وستجده 
اسم الفلمXogen

و الان مع الصور والشرح البسيط لها 


1==
صورة المطور للوقود وبدء شرحه 

بان الماء يغطى اكثر من 72% من سطح الارض والناس فى غفلة عن فائدته 










2==

سيبداء فى شرح نظامه الجديد






3==

صورة عنوان المنتج له




.


تابع الشرح وانتظر اكتمال تحميل الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

4==
نوع الجهاز 






5==


صورة الجهاز والمكونات






6==

صورة البطاريتان المستخدمتان للتشغيل الوحدة









7====


صورة عداد قياس ضغط الغاز 
لانه عندما تريد الحصول على شعلة مستمرة لابد من خروج الغاز بسرعة وهذا لن يتم الا اذا كان الغز واقع تحت الضغط













انتظر تحميل كل الصور

تابع باقى الشرح 

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 

8==
كابل التوصيل الكهربي






9==
صورة مكونات الجهاز وترى بها الفلتر المائ للغاز






10==

صورة سر الصنعة 

دائرة التردد للتيار الكهربي







تابع الباقى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

11==

صورة البكاريتان المستخدمتان للجهاز









12==

صورز خلية انتاج الغاز فارغة من الماء 







13==

وة الماء المستخدم من صنبور الماء = الحنفية








تابع الباقى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

14==


صورة خرطوم الماء اوتزويد الخلية بالماء









تابع باقي الصور والشرح

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 

15==


الانتهاء من تزويد الوحدة بالماء 












16==





غلق الوحدة بغطاء يتحمل الضغط






17==




متابعه الغلق








تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

18==













19==













تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع الشرح 

22==

يمكنت شحن البطاريات بالخلايا الشمسية







23==











24==


من مصادر شحن البطارية الكهرباء المنزلية 








تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

25==

سر الصنعه 
دائرة التردد لستانلى ماير 









26==


الخلية وبدء نحليل الماء وتصاعد الغاز










تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

27==

صورة فقاعات الغاز بالخلية








28==

الوقود المستخدم من ماء الشرب










=
تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي

29==



وحدة التحليل للماء








30==



خليالحليل الكهربي للماء








تابع الشرح والصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

31==


جزيئات الماء داخل الخلية 









32===


صورة جزئ الماء










تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

33==

ورة بدء التفكك الكهربي للماء الى عناصرة 









34==

صورة بدء تفكك الماء مع الرنين الكهربي











35==


جزى الماء بعد تفككه الى الغازان 







=تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 

36==



بدء التحليل وخروج الوقود








37==

صورة تصاعد الغاز بين الالواح الى الخارج بكثافة 











تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

38==
صورة

مسار خروج الغاز










39==


مسار خروج الغاز











تابع الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

40==


عداد قياس الضغط للغاز












41==


فلتر مائي لمنع ارتداد اللهب الى الخلية










تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

42==


مكثف لتجفيف بخار الماء الزائد






انتظ لتحميل كل الصور 


تابع الباقى
=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقى

43==


وصول الغاز للموقد









44==


صورو لحجم الشعلة للغاز










تابع الصور والشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

45==

اشعال الغاز










46==


الموقد بعد اشعال الغاز به









تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

47==


الموقد قبل اشعال الغاز منه








48=


صورة الغاز مشتعلا 










تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

49==

صورة الغاز بالحجم الطبيعي اثناء اشتعاله

من خلال فلتر ضوئي خاص 

حيث ان العين لا تستطيع رؤية كامل اطياف اللهب












تابع باقى الشرح والصور

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 

50==

الجهاز متكامل 










51==


صورة لقوة الشعلة









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

52==


صورة قوة وشدة اللهب واصهاره لاشد المعادن صلابه









53==


صورة نواتج حرق الغاز على جسم معدنى =بخار الماء









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

54==



صورة العادم من اللهب 

بالطبع مجرد ماء او بخار الماء المتكثف كما بالصورة








تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

55==



صورز وحدة انتاج الغاز بحجم كبير للاستخدامات العامة









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

56==


صورة لوحدة مصغرة من نظام التدفئة المنزلية 
الوعاء المعدنى بداخله الفرن

الوعاء البلاستيك بداخله الماء الساخن









تابع باقي الصور والشرح
=


----------



## فارس الموتور (19 مايو 2008)

السيد مبتدئ كلينكس بدون تحية،،،
الاحظ انك بدأت تلبخ مع الاخوة الاعضاء وتتهمهم بالجهل والادعاء والحقد وكأنك تعلم ما في قلوب البشر ، الراجل اللي اسمه عباس عنزة صاحب المشارقة السابقة لم يخطئ في حقك والراجل بيقول انه معاه دبلون ميكانيكا يعني راجل فهمان وعلى رأي المثل إدي العيش لخبازه ، كمان الراجل انت اتهمته بأنه يتهجم عليك فين دليلك الراجل قال معلومات الكل اكد على صحتها.


> ليه راح تشغل باخرة
> 
> يااستاذ ياعبقري
> 
> ...


واضح من كلامك نبرة التهكم والاستهزاء " عيب " خلينا اخوان نتبادل المعلومات احسن.
وكمان خدلك المعلومة البسيطة دي........اي نعم اشتعال الهيدروجين اسرع من البنزين300% ولكن العبرة ليست كلها بسرعة الاشتعال بل بالكالوري طاقة الناتجة من عملية الكبس والاحتراق


> واضح جدا
> 
> ولاخطر يذكر يا باشمهندس لان الهيدرو جين يباع فى انابيب فى دول العالم المتقدم وتوجد سيارات مثل هوندا تعمل من خلال خزان الهيدروجين بها
> 
> ...


تاني يتغلط على الراجل وبتقول عليه كلام مش مزبوط ، الراجل بيقوللك ديلون مكاميكا بيعني كلامه مزيوط وجرب التجربة .
انت بتقول شركة هودا طيب انت عارف هوندا بتصرف كام على الابحاث العلمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب هاتلي واحد مننا لمن بيعمل التجربة بيحط كمامة ولا حتى نضارة لحام 
وكمان لمن الشركات بتبيع الهيدروجين"ولعلمك بيبيعوه علشان هدرجة الزيوت " بتبيعه صافي من غير اكسجين ومبرد تحت درجة اكثر من 250درجة تحت الصفر يعني حاجة متكلفة .
بعد كدة تقوللي ان الراجل نصاب علشان بيقول لنا ناخد احتياطاتنا ونحاسب واحنا بنعمل التجربة 
كمان انت بتقول انك امضيت شهور في البحث العلمي فين تجاربك انا عاوز اشوف اي حاجة من تجاربك ولن اقبل عن ذلك بديلا ومفيهاش مشكلة لو الواحد اخطأ واعتذر لمن اخطأ في حقه 
لأنك أخطأت في حق السيد بلاص عزة...........وشكرا للجميع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 


57==

صورة فرة التسخين والماء داخل اليه بارد









58==



صورة الماء بعد مرورة من فرن التسخين وقد سخن 










تمت بحمد الله تعالى

​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

> وتحية للسيد فارس الحنطور اسف الموتور



=


> في حق السيد بلاص عزة..



اعتقد انك شخص واحد 

الاول استهزئ باسم الثانى والثانى استهزئ باسم الاول 

وجهه شبه واضح 

هذا الموضوع لمن اراد ان يشارك بمادة علمية وليس بكلام فارع 

ومن يريد ان ينشر اكاذيبه فالمنتدى مفتوح ليكتب من الموضوعات ما يشاء 
اما هنا فلا مكان لاصحاب الجدل والسفسطة 
ومحاوله حجم هذا العلم عن عامة الناس وحرمان الناس من تلك المنفعة لمصالحهم الشخصية


مشكورا الشادة المشرفين متابعة ذالك الامر


----------



## قناص غزة (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا اشكرك على روح الحوار البناءة يا اخwatre man وادب الحديث واحترام الاخريين وارائهم ارجوا ان لا تعتقد انك صاحب فضل على الناس ان تقوم بسب وشتم وقذف الناس بالتخلف والجهل وانى اريد ان امنع العلم عن المسلمين وفقرائهم وان العبرة ليست بعدد المشاركات بل بقيمتها العلمية ثانيا انا اريد احجب العلم كيف وانا اقدم بعض المعلومات للفائدة وكيف اريد ان انشر الرعب اذا نصحت الاخوة ان ينتبهوا لان الغاز شديد الانفجار اكون انشر الرعب وانا اريد امنع الناس من خير ينتظرهم كيف اغطى اعينهم او امنعهم رزقهم .........يا رجل اشكوك الى الله وتذكر والله ما اتنازل عن حقى منك لدعواك على بالباطل.......


----------



## قناص غزة (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا اشكرك على روح الحوار البناءة يا اخ (مبتدىء لينوكس) وادب الحديث واحترام الاخريين وارائهم ارجوا ان لا تعتقد انك صاحب فضل على الناس ان تقوم بسب وشتم وقذف الناس بالتخلف والجهل وانى اريد ان امنع العلم عن المسلمين وفقرائهم وان العبرة ليست بعدد المشاركات بل بقيمتها العلمية ثانيا انا اريد احجب العلم كيف وانا اقدم بعض المعلومات للفائدة وكيف اريد ان انشر الرعب اذا نصحت الاخوة ان ينتبهوا لان الغاز شديد الانفجار اكون انشر الرعب وانا اريد امنع الناس من خير ينتظرهم كيف اغطى اعينهم او امنعهم رزقهم .........يا رجل اشكوك الى الله وتذكر والله ما اتنازل عن حقى منك لدعواك على بالباطل.......


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

قناص غزة قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا اشكرك على روح الحوار البناءة يا اخ (مبتدىء لينوكس) وادب الحديث واحترام الاخريين وارائهم ارجوا ان لا تعتقد انك صاحب فضل على الناس ان تقوم بسب وشتم وقذف الناس بالتخلف والجهل وانى اريد ان امنع العلم عن المسلمين وفقرائهم وان العبرة ليست بعدد المشاركات بل بقيمتها العلمية ثانيا انا اريد احجب العلم كيف وانا اقدم بعض المعلومات للفائدة وكيف اريد ان انشر الرعب اذا نصحت الاخوة ان ينتبهوا لان الغاز شديد الانفجار اكون انشر الرعب وانا اريد امنع الناس من خير ينتظرهم كيف اغطى اعينهم او امنعهم رزقهم .........يا رجل اشكوك الى الله وتذكر والله ما اتنازل عن حقى منك لدعواك على بالباطل.......




حسبي ونعم الوكيل في كل من منع او حاول ان يمنع نشر هذا عن وصوله الى فقراء المسلمين وعامة الناس

حسبي الله وكفى به وكيلا لاخذ حقى منه يوم يندم فيه الناس يوم الحساب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

اليوم معنا احد الطرق الجديدة لتحضير غاز الهيدروجين 

باستخدام ما يسمى البلازما او هكذا يسمونها حيث يتم استخدام جهد كهربي عالى مثل المستخدم لمسح شاشة التلفاز
انتظر تحميل الصور 
1==
بمجرد توصيل الكهرباء يتم خروج الغاز فى ثوانى بكم هائل
صورة الخلية قبل التشغيل




2==

صورة الخلية عند توصيل الكهرباء






3==

لاحظ سرعه التحليل للماء





4==






5==

وهنا صورة الغاز بعد واحد ثانية من التشغيل





لايوجد لدى حاليا معلومات تفصيلية اكثر مما ذكرته لكم 


الرباط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yspJ5SApwIc

وان تغير الرابط فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب
CFVI Dry run Demo​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

اليوم معنا فلم لتجربة لاحد الاشخاص لعمل خلية لتحضير الغز وهو يستخدم التوصيل المباشر للتيار الكهربي حوالى 12 فولت و 31 مبير

استهلاك الكهرباء هنا عالى لانها اول تجربة له كما ذكر صاحبهاHHO generator. First tries and tests

بالاضافة الى انه لم يستخدم الرنين للتيار الكهربي
ولاحظ انه جعلها مثل بطارية السيارة من حيث تقسيمها الى 6 غرف متوصله على التوالى و بكل غرفة 5 الواح 3 سالب و2 موجب
مع عوازل بينها بلاستك

الان مع الصور 

1==

صورة الخلية من اعلى 






2==


مكان خروج الغاز من الخلية








3==

صورة الخلية الخلية من الجانب






تابع الصور والشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 
4==

لاحظ توصيلات الالواح بالوحدة فى الصورة







5==

صورة الباببلر = الفلتر المائي







6==


صورة خروج الغاز عند بدء التفاعل









تابع باقى الصور
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

باقي الصور والشرح

7==


صورة الباببلر وترى بها فقاعات الغاز تتصاعد 

من خلال غاطس الخرطوم باسفل الباببلر وصعود الفقاعات الى اعلى سطح الماء 






8===

صوة الخلية اثناء اتشغيل وتحليل الماء







9==


جهاز الشحن الكهربي الباور سبلاي

ولاحظ بالصورة القراءة 12 فولت و31 مبير







10==




لاحظ بالصورة تكثف بعض بخار الماء على سطح الوحدة 







تمت بحمد الله تعالى 

اعتقد ان كل تلك التجارب والصور توضح للاعضاء كيف يمكن عمل ذالك

وربما يزداد البعض غيظا ويتمنى الا يصل هذا العلم للناس فهو كالشيطان الاخرس الذى يعلم شيئا ويكتمه عن باقي الناس حقدا عليهم ويتمنى الاتعلموا شيئا 
=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

صاحب التجربة السابقة بعد ان قام بتطوير خليته 

استخدمها للحصول على لهب للحام وقطع المعادن 
يا سبحان الله على تلك القوة العجيبه اللتى وضعها بالماء 

والان مع الشرح بالصور 
حتى نثب ت للناس صح هذا العلم و سهولته 
وحتى يكف الكذابين المكذبين للطاقة الحرة عن اقاويلهم وحقدهم 


الصور 1==

الوحدة قبل التشغيل








2==

صورة الوحدة بعد توصيل الكهرباء وتصاعد الغاز







3==


صورة الباببلر ولاحظ مرور الغاز به وهو هام جدا لانه عند حدوث ارتداد للهب داخل خرطوم الغاز فانه ينطفئ فى الماء ولا يعود الى الخلية فتخرب







تابع باقى الصور
=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع 

4==



بورى اللحام 
لاحظ انه مطفئ الان 








5==


صورة البورى قبل الاشعال








6==



لاحظ قوة اللهب بعد الاشعال









تابع باقي الصور
=​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع 
7==

صورة توضح شكل اللهب







8==


لاحظ انه يمرر يده امام اللهب ليريك مدى الامان معه








9==



لاحظ قوة اللهب فى صهر اشد المعادن






تابع الشرح
=
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقى 

10==


صورة بدء صهر احد انواع المعادن









11==


صورة نوع اخر من المعادن اثناء صهره








12==

صورة المعدن وترى مدى توهجه بعد اللحام







تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع 

13==



صورة قطع شريحه معدنية








14==



لاحظ قوة اللهب بالصورة







15==




صورة اللهب اثناء اختراقه للحديد






تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع

16==


صورة الشريحة وهى على وشك الوقوع 











17==


صورة الشريحة الحديد بعد قطعها 








18==


صورة لمعدن اخر







تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع 

19==



لاحظ حجم اللهب










20==


بدء صهر المعدن








21==



صورة اللهلب اثناء صهره احد المعادن







تابع الشرح
=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي

22==



صورة لمعدن اخر اثناء صهره









23==

لاصظ اللهب بالصورة









24==

صورة توضح العادم للهب مجرد بخار ماء ولا تلوث للهواء







تابع الشرح
=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

تابع 

25==


صورة مسح العادم باليد ليدل على انه مجرد ماء 









26===



سبحان الله تاثير اللهب على الصخر السليكونى عجيب جدا 


انظر الصور وتابع 






27==
صورة

بدء تسخين الصخرة






تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مايو 2008)

الباقي 

28==



لاحظ بالصورة قوة انعكاس اللهب على الصخرة 









29==


لاحظ البروز اللذى ظهر من انصهار سيلكون الصخرة 








تمت بحمد الله تعالى 



الرابط لمن اراد مشاهدة الفلم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTla49J2e0o

وعندج تغير الرابط فضع اسمه فى يوتيوب وستجده 
اسمهHHO gas testing


----------



## قناص غزة (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اصلا انا مش شايف اىشخص يرد عليك الظاهر انت مبهور بالعلم اللى انت نقلتة عن الناس يعنى الموضوع منتشر فكيف تقول انة يوجد من يريد ان يمنع العلم عن فقراء المسلمين يا راجل اصلا هم فقراء المسلمين عندهم سيارات وبعدين يا من تدعى انك عالم وكنت بها خبيرا اظهر تجاربك يا افندى وبعدين اصلا شو مؤهلك العلمى علشان تعيب على الناس على الاقل انا جربت ونجحت معى مش انقل عن الناس واعمل نفسى بافهم وبعدين اصلا الناس طفشت من اسلوبك فى الكلام وعيب تتهم غيرك بالتخلف العلمى افهم وراجع ناس متخصصة وبعدين احكى واصلا مين خاطبك انت تفكر المنتدى ملكك انتى مجرد ناقل للفكرة ليس الا يعنى ما جبت شى من عندك وبعدين اصلا لو عندك الشجاعة كان ما اغلقت المحادثة بينى وبينك لانة لا يوجد حجة علمية على الكلام اللى انا حكيتة وهو كمية الغاز الذى يحتاجة المحرك واسال اى شخص فى مجال الميكانيكا وهو يقولك عن الكمية المطلوبة ما تعمل نفسك عالم بكل شى المشاركة لها اخلاق والعلم لة اصحاب والادب لة اناس واعتقد انك تحتاج لهم جميعا وبعدين يا عالم افندى واحنا شو دخلنا ان الغاز قوة اشتعالة 300% المهم الحجم الناتج عن هذا الانفجار وبعدين مين اللى يخوف الناس انا علشان انصحهم ان يكونوا حريصين فى التعامل مع الغاز اكون باخوفهم وللعلم اسال اى شخص لة علاقة بالميكانيكا كم سعة المحرك فى الدورة الواحدة وكم نسبة الشحنة الداخلة على المكبس على العموم انا منتظر منك اعتذار على عدة اشياء وبعدين نشوف اسامحك والا لا


----------



## المنفهق (20 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=239232اخي مبتدىء ليونكس
اشكر على هذا الإهتمام
اريد أن اضيف بالنسبة لمرور الغاز المتصاعد بالماء أو ما سميته انت بالباببلر
بلإضافة لمنعه إرتداد اللهب وأيضا يفصل بخار الماء المتصاعد مع الهيدروجين بسبب إرتفاع درجة حرارة الماء
لأن بخار الماء يؤثر على الأجزاء المعدنية ويقلل قوة الإشتعال
اتمنى ان اكون مصيب ودمتم بخير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام 

مع التطور السؤيع للتكنولوجيا ظهر بالاسواق نوع جديد محولات الكهرباء اللتى تعمل على كهرباء بطارية السيارة

وفوجدت هذا الفلم لشخص استطاع تغيير الوقود لسيارته لتعمل على وقود الماء 

وسنرى بالصور الشرح- لها 


الان لمن اراد مشاهدة الفلم الرابط هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsN4j...eature=related
وعند تغير الرابط فاكتب اسم الفلم فى youtube
اسم الفلمBooster Rally part 5

والان مع الصور 


1==


صاحب السيارة وهو يشرح كيف نحج فى استخدام وقود الماء لسيارته ووضع خلية التحضير و المكونات فى حقيبة السيارة = الشنطة







سيتم رفع صورة صورة حتى لا تطول الصفحة وتثقل وعند تحميل الصور 

تابع الباقي
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

2==

صورة حقيبة السيارة وبها كل المكونات الخاصة بتلك الطريقة الجديدة لانتج وقود الماء او غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين









تابع الباقي
=
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

=
3==



صورة هذ المطور وهو يشرح مكونات الخلية 


يبدء بشرح وحدة تحويل التيار المتردد 110 فولت الى تيار مستمر 110 فولت مع الذبذبات له ال50 لكل ثانية تقريبا

لاحظ ان تردد دائرة ستانلى ماير كانت 40 ذبذبت بالثانية












تابع الشرح


=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

4==



هنا صورة صاحب الفكرة وهو يشرح تلك القطعة اللتى بيده


هى وحدة سليكونات لتوحيد التيار الكهربي قبل دخوله الى خلية التحليل الكهربي للماء 


حيث ذكر ان بها يتم التغيير من AC

الى DC











تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

5==



صورة الوحدة لتوحيد التيار الكهربي


يمكن اى كهربءي ان يصمم تلك الدائرة 

الخرج لها تيار مستمر من 5 مبير الى 15 مبير مثلا

حسب حجم مصدر التيار والخلية







تابع

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

=

6==



صورة وحدة التحوبل الكهربي اللتى تباع في المحلات هذا العام 



الخل الكهربي لها 12 فولت 

والخرج الكهربي 110 فولت متردد او 220 متردد 











فكرة رائعة

تابع 

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

7==



صورة خلية انتاج وقود الماء 

ويشرح صاحبها الى انها مقسمة الى 110 غرفة كما فى بطارية السيارة والتوصيل على التوالى 

بحيث يكون من 1 فولت الى 2 فولت لكل غرفة 

و قد صمم الغرف بحيث لا يتم خلط الماء بين الغرف وبعضها











تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

8==




صورة وحدة التحليل الكهربي لانتاج وقود الماء



لاحظ اسلوب عزل الماء واحكام الغلق على الغازات







تابع

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

9==


حظ صورة اسلوب تقسيم الغرف و عزل الالواح الكاثود والانود


ولاحظ وجود بخار ماء متكثف على الجانب












تابع

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

10==




لاحظ بالصورة هنا سلك التوصيل الكهربي 

سمك السلك حوالى 3 مللى متر مثل السلك المستخدم بالمنازل 











تابع
=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

11==




صورة اقرب لكيف يتم توصيل خرطوم نقل الغاز الى محرك السيارة








تابع
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

12==

صور السلك السالب موصل بالطرف الاخر للخلية

لاحظة لونه اسود







تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 مايو 2008)

13==




صورة جهاز التحويل الكهربي للسيارة الى كهرباه 110 فولت او 220 فولت 


وبيعطى 1800 وات متردد









فهل من مجرب لها







تمت بحمد الله تعالى

=


----------



## المنفهق (21 مايو 2008)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سوف اعمل مقارنة بين توليد الطاقات المجانية وهناك نوعين من الطاقة وهما[/FONT]
1-[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية المستخلصة من الماء[/FONT]
2-[FONT=&quot]طاقة التنافر المغناطيسية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهذه الطاقتين ليست الوحيدة لكن هذي اللي اعرفها ومتأكد منها بالتجربة وفيه غبرها مثل طاقة جاذبية الأرض وغيره[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد تكلم عن الطاقة المغناطيسية و الطاقة الهيدروجينية في المنتدى على الروابط [/FONT]

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html
[FONT=&quot]وسوف تكون المقارنة عن الكلفة والصيانة والمشاكل وغيرها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكلفة: الطاقة الهيدروجينية كلفتها تأسيسها اقل من الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الصيانة: الطاقة الهيدروجينية كلفة صيانتها اكبر من الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج لزيادة الماء إلى الخلية وأيضا تغيير البطارية وأيضا تنظيف المعدن في داخل الخلية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج إلى تغيير البطارية المستخدمة لمغنطة المغناطيس وتغيير الرمان وتشحيمه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المشاكل: طبعا لكل عمل مشاكل وأبرز المشاكل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخلية لذا تحتاج إلى تبريد احيانا وأيضا لها بعض الخطورة لأن الهيدروجين قابل للإشتعال[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] طبعا لكل جزء دوار مشكلة التفكك [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الإستخدام: الطاقة الهيدروجينية يمكن استخدامها في أي شي يستخدم فيه الوقود مثل السيارات والموقد والتلحيم وغيرها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يمكن استخدامها في أي شي يحتاج لطاقة دورانية مثل السيارات بحيث تعمل مكان المحرك و المراوح والمولدات الكهربية والمضخات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التحكم: كل من الطاقتين تحتاج إلى اجهزة تحكم في الضغط أو السرعة أو الحرارة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج إلى التحكم في الضغط و تحكم في دخولها إلى المحركات لضبط السرعة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج لأجهزة تحكم لتثبيت السرعة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخطورة: : طبعا الطاقة الهيدروجينية اكثر خطورة من الطاقة المغناطيسية لأنها قابلة للإشتعال ويمكن وضع انضمة امان[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الضجيج : الطاقة الهيدروجينية استخلاصها من الماء ليس له صوت لكن استخدامها في المحركات لها صوت [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لها صوت الدوران وهو ضعيف[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذا اللي عندي و إنكان فيه إضافات أو تصحيح او نقد نرجو أن تتحفونا بها[/FONT]


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

المنفهق قال:


> [FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]سوف اعمل مقارنة بين توليد الطاقات المجانية وهناك نوعين من الطاقة وهما[/FONT]
> 1-[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية المستخلصة من الماء[/FONT]
> 2-[FONT=&quot]طاقة التنافر المغناطيسية [/FONT]
> ...







اخى الكريم هذا الموضوع لتقديم الابداعات والجيد وليس للمقارنات

وليس للجدل 

وكل العالم بداء التحول اليها ولكن هناك للاسف قله تريد حجبه عن العرب 

فان كان لديك اضافة طيبه تساعد بها اخوتك فا هلا واسهلا 

وان كنت تريد غير ذالك فمشكورا ضعها فى موضوع مستقل باسمك واشرح فيه ما شئت

وشكرا لتفهمك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

حيث وجدت اثناء بحثي على صفحات الانترنت الالاف من المخترعين والمطورين لفكرة وقود الماء الذى هو غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الاوكسجين

ولذا فخصصت له موضوع مستقل 

و من اراد التاكد فليشاهد الفلم لصاحب السيارة على يوتيوب




فاليوم موعدنا مع احد اللذي نجحوا فى تتشغيل سيارته على و قود الماء 

وذالك بطريقة جديدة

و لم يكشف عنها الا اننى استطيع ان اتوقع ان تكون باستخدام خلايا تحليل مائى عالى الجهد الكهربي


ولاحظ انه من الضغط على دواسة البنزين يتزايد خروج الغاز بسرعة عاليه جدا

الرابط لمن اراد مشاهدة الفلم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l37U7...eature=related


وان تغير الرابط فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب لتجده

اسم اللفلم 

Cold Fog Vapor Gen Installed on van


الان من الشرح بالصور
انتظر لتحميل الصور 


وحتى لاتقل الصفحة يطول زمن التحميل فسأضع صورة لكل مشاركة

1==

صاحب السيارة يظهر بالصورة زهو جالس داخل السيارة الفان و ترى كيف ان المحرك دائر والتوصيلات اللتى عملها









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع 

2==



مكان وحدة انتاج وقود الماء داخل السيارة 

بين المقاعد تراها كما بالصورة











تابع الصور والشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع

3==




وحدة انتاج وقود الماء و ترى بها نور للمبه او ضوء احمر 











تابع
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع

4==


صاحب الاختراع يعدل على دخل الكهربا ء

كما بالصورة








تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع


5==


وحدة التحليل للماء و بري تكثف بعض بخار الماء عليها من الداخل









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع 


6==


صورة عن قرب اكثر












تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع

7==


صورة العمه او فتحة دخول الهواء الى فلتر الهواء لمحرك السيارة










تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع

8==



بعد ان قام صاحب السيارة بخلع الخرطوم الواصل من الخلية الة فلتر الهواء 

لاحظ دخول بعض بخار الماء مع الغازات











تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع

9==


ترى بالصورة هنا 

الغازات مع بخار الماء داخلة الى المحرك

لون شبورة ابيض بسيط 









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع 10==



هنا يمكن الصورة اوضح قليلا











تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع

11==



لاحظ الغازات الداخلة الى فلتر الهواء تم الى المحرك









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع



12==




صورة السيارة الفان اللتى تعمل بوقود الماء










تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مايو 2008)

تابع 13==




صورة العادم من الشكمان نظيف جدا ولايوجد به اى غازات ملوثة للبيئة 

فقط بخار ماء نقي












الجدير بالذكر فى تلك السيارة انه لا يختلط وقود الماء بالهواء الجوى 

انما يستخدم فقط كل الغازات الصادرة من تحلل الماء 

وهما الاكسجين والهيدروجين

تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

هذا الفلم سيري فيه ان احد المخترعين 
قد استخدم فلتر الماء البلاستك لوضع خلية التحليل للماء

وستجد ان مع ضغطه على البنزين يززداد خروج الغاز بمال يتناسب مع احتياج الموتور او محرك السيارة
الرابط للفلم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lAWc...eature=related

وعند تغيره اكتب اسمه في بحث يوتيوبHHO in CAR




تابع الصور ةالشرح عليها


1==

الخلية قبل التشغيل ولاحظ حجم الالواح









تابع​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

2==

الخلية مع كسر من الثانية اثناء التشغيل 







تابع الصور​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

3==

لاحظ سرعة وقوة اندفاع الغازات مع الضغط على الدواسة او البدال







تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

==



لاحظ الانهيار الشديد لجزيئات الماء وتحللها

وسرعة اندفاع الفقاعات لاعلى








تابع


----------



## المنفهق (22 مايو 2008)

اخي مبتديء ليونكس
انا ماوضعت هذه المقارنة تكذيب لكلامك او انتقاص منه لأني أنا جربت الطاقة الهيدروجنية ونجحت معي
وإنما وضعت المقارنة لأنها لها إرتباط وثيق بهذا الموضوع
وأنا مجرد مجرب ابين العيوب و الإجابيات ولكل طاقة عملها وفائدتها
وأنا مستعد لأي استفسار أو نقد أرجو انك ماتفهمانا غلط
ودمتم بخير


----------



## المنفهق (22 مايو 2008)

هذا فلم عن الموضوع طوله تقريبا 20 دقيقة وبحجم 45 ميقابايت
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4578411527220719078&q=hho&ei=bUk1SJ_-KYTw2QKlp-DfCQ
اكتب hho cells deel 1

في فيديو قوقل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

ملحوظة هامة 

لابد من ضبط نسبة استهلاك الكهرباء خاصة الامنتر عند الاستخام المباشر للتحليل بدون دائرة الرنين

الافضل فى حدود ال 20 A امبير

ومراعاة مساحة الالواح كاثود وانود

وعدد الغرف 

وهنا مثال لذالك 

الربط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBQUM52dhw

و ان تغير فاكتب اسم الفلم في يوتيوب اسمه Hydrogen Generator Saves 20% - 90% Fuel and Increases Power

الان مع الشرح بالصور 
لان المعلومه المرئية احدق وابسط للوصول للعقول

1==



الحظ انهم وحدتين كل منهما بها 12 غرفه وتقريبا كاثود وانود واحد











تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

2==


صورة الوحدتين









تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

وهنا يتم استخدام الخلايا لتقليل استهلاك من المشاركة السابقة فى الشاحنات ولوارى الشحت 


لتقليل استهلاك الوقود اليديزل من 20% ألى 90%



الصورة هنا










تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

2==

صورة اقرب







تمت


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مايو 2008)

صورة اوضح لمكان وضع الخلايابالشاحنة






تمت


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مايو 2008)

=

لاظ هنا وصول الفقاعات الى اعلى الغطاء وذالك لان الضغط على دواسة البنزين على الارض


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مايو 2008)

=

لاحظ مستوى التحليل لهذا العدد البسيط من الالواح 














تمت بحمد الله


----------



## البلال80 (25 مايو 2008)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## قناص غزة (25 مايو 2008)

الاخوة المراقبين انا اعترض على عدم عرض مشاركتى التى ارسلتها بالامس والتى فيها معلومات مهمة للاعضاء الكرام ارجوا منكم توضيح السبب لعدم نشر مشاركتى واحملكم اى ضرر يلحق باى من الاعضاء


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2008)

قناص غزة قال:


> الاخوة المراقبين انا اعترض على عدم عرض مشاركتى التى ارسلتها بالامس والتى فيها معلومات مهمة للاعضاء الكرام ارجوا منكم توضيح السبب لعدم نشر مشاركتى واحملكم اى ضرر يلحق باى من الاعضاء


 


أخي الكريم انت تعرف لماذا لم يتم نشرها

أرجوا أن يكون صدرك أوسع من ذلك ،،،، في النهاية أخي الكريم المنتدى يحمل الكثير من المعلومات

وللقارئ حرية أن يقرأ ومن ثم ان يقتنع أو لا يقتنع ولكن ليس لك الحق إذا لم تقتنع ان تفرض رأيك

على الجميع !!!!

المنتدى واسع جدا أتمنى أن تكون فيه عنصر عطاء فعال..... تحياتي لك فأنت من أهل غزة الصابرة

وحق عليك ان تعطي عنها صورة طيبة ....

شكرا


----------



## التطور الكهربى (29 مايو 2008)

بجد ما فيش كلام يقال يفى بمجهودك الوافر وكانت لدى اضافات واسأله ولكن اسف ليس لدى وقت لانه كما تعلم ان هذا وقت امتحانات ولكن ما كنت احب ان انوه اليه سريعا بالنسبه لجسم المحرك اعلم انه يكون من الالمنيوم فكيف يصداء اظن الصداء سيحدث للأجزاء الخارجيه فقط ارجو ان اكون على صواب وشكرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 مايو 2008)

التطور الكهربى قال:


> بجد ما فيش كلام يقال يفى بمجهودك الوافر وكانت لدى اضافات واسأله ولكن اسف ليس لدى وقت لانه كما تعلم ان هذا وقت امتحانات ولكن ما كنت احب ان انوه اليه سريعا بالنسبه لجسم المحرك اعلم انه يكون من الالمنيوم فكيف يصداء اظن الصداء سيحدث للأجزاء الخارجيه فقط ارجو ان اكون على صواب وشكرا


 

بعض انواع المحركات بالسيارات القديمة 

صمامات المحرك من الحديد وليس من الاستانلس استيل = الصبابات 
الاسطوانه او ماتسمي بالسلندر من الجديد الصلب 

وباقى الاجزاء من الالومنيوم 
ولكن ليس من الداء خطر يذكر عند الاستخدام شبه اليومى للسيارة

و الحديث عن الصداء يظهر عند استخدام المء كوقود فقط لعدة سنوات وليس لعدو اشهر وليس للاستعدام الجزئي او المشترك 

فمن الممكن ان تسير بالماء او البنزين او الاثنين معا

وللعلم بالنسبة لسيارات الديزل هناك الكثير ممن استطاع بالاستخدام المشترك ان يسير بالجالون 1000 كيلومتر

والجالون =5 لتر ديزل


----------



## أحمد السماوي (29 مايو 2008)

حقيقة الموظوع لا يمكن تجاهله ..ولكن لنتكلم بلغة الرياضيات ..هل من الممكن أن توفروا لنا المعادله ألتي تربط بين متغيرات العمليه ...مقدار التيار الداخل...مساحة الألواح ..كمية الغاز الناتج ومعدل التوليد ...لكي نسنطيع تقدير الكميات ومدى كفائة العمليه...وشكرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 مايو 2008)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> حقيقة الموظوع لا يمكن تجاهله ..ولكن لنتكلم بلغة الرياضيات ..هل من الممكن أن توفروا لنا المعادله ألتي تربط بين متغيرات العمليه ...مقدار التيار الداخل...مساحة الألواح ..كمية الغاز الناتج ومعدل التوليد ...لكي نسنطيع تقدير الكميات ومدى كفائة العمليه...وشكرا




عندما اتى اينشتين بقوانين الذرة 

هوجم من الكثير من العلماء واتهم بالجنون 

وبعد سنوات استفاد العالم كله من تلك التكنولوجيا

السبب انهم لم يريدوا خوض التجارب والاثبات 

استاذى العزيز عنالك الالف من الناس نجحوا وقاموا بتوفير اموالهم اللتى يتم صرفها هباء على شراء الوقود ونجحوا فى حياتهم 

بينما فشل الكثيرين فى ظل الجدل والسفسطة و الخوف من التجربة 

او لخطاء جسيم يفعلو عند حسلباتهم لقانون الطاقة 

فهؤلاء يقومون بحساب الطاقة المستخدمه والمنتجه لها

ولكن رفضت عقولهم تفهم معنى كلمة استخدام الطاقة لتحرير طاقة اخرى تختلف عنها فى القوة والنوع وهذة الطاقة المحررة تعطى الالاف القدرة للاستخدام لانتاج النوع الاول من الطاقة الاخرى 

للاسف هناك بعض العقول تحجرت امام تلك النظرية 

ورفضو ا ما تجده من نجاح العالم المتقدم وكل الافلم التى تصور هذا النجاح
السبب بسيط ان عناك من يعمل على طمس مشروع طاقة الماء لانه غنى جدا جدا من بيع البترول او احد مشتقاته

ولا يستطيع بيع الماء للناس ان علموا انها الوقود الامثل لسياراتهم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 مايو 2008)

*شرح لنظرية وقود الماء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم نعرض نظرية وقود الماء 
و النقاش مفتوح لمن يقدم الاسانيد والاتبات العلمى 


يجب أن نوضح للكثيرين عظمة خلق الله عزوجل والاعجاز العلمي عندما جعل الله من الماء كل شئ حي وجعل فيه اسباب النجاة والحياة السعيدة 

فسبحان الله تعالى قد جعل من الماء انه اذا تفكك الى عنصريه يصبح غازان هما الاكسجين والهيدروجين 

وعند اشعال النار فى الماء المتحلل الى غازيه فانه يعود مرة اخرى الى حالته الاولى وهى الماء 

فسبحان الله لهذا الشئ العجيب الذى ان حرقته عاد الى اصله

ان تالتحليل الكهربي للماء معروف من قديم الزمان عن طريق وضع قطبين كهربيين بالماء و توصيلهم بمصدر كهربي مستمر

الان الغاز الناتج الذى يتم استخدامه كوقود للمحركات سواء سيارات او مولدات كهربية 
ما الذى يتحكم فى كمية الغاز المنتجة ؟؟؟
وما هى قيمة الكهرباء المستخدمة ؟؟؟

حتى لا ياتى احد المتخلفين علميا ويضلل القارى بكلام ليس له علاقة بالموضوع و يقول اان الطاقة لاتستحدث من عدم ويقول ان استخدمت 100 وات كهربي لتحليل الماء فان الطاقة الناتجة من الماء تساوى 100 وات 

ووهذا هو قمه التخلف العلمى 

لماذا ؟ 

لاننا لانستخدم الطاقة الكهربية لانتاج طاقة كهربية من نفس المنتج 

فنحن هنا لانربط موتور كهربي بدينامو كهربي للحصول على نفس الكهرباء 

انما نقوم على تحرير وقود يصلح لانتاج الالاف المرات من نفس الطاقة اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه 

كيف ذالك ؟؟؟؟؟



انتاج وقود الماء يحكم فيه مؤثرات كثيرة 
فبها يمكن ان تنتج وقود لايكفى لاعطاء نفس الكمية من الطاقة اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه
ويمكن ان يعطي الالف المرات والاضعاف للطاقة اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه

ما هى المؤثرات والمتغيرات اللتى تتحكم في ذالك ؟؟؟؟؟
1== 

المساحة المعدنية للكاثود والانود المعرضة للماء اثناء التحليل

كلما كبرت وزادت كلما زاد انتاج الغاز


2==

المسافة بين الاقطاب الكاثود والانود

كلما صغرت وقلت المسافة بين الكاثود والانود كلما زاد انتاج الغاز 

3==

الالكترولود المستخدم كلما كانت نسبت الامثل حوالى 25% تقريبا = حسب نوعه= كلما زاد انتاج الغاز 
فالتركيز العالى واو القليل يقلل من كمية الغاز المنتجة

4==

التيار الكهربي المار بين الاقطاب 

كلما زاد التيار الكهربي كلما زاد انتاج وكمية الغاز

وهذا عند ثبات الفولت 

لان التحليل يعتمد اساسا على التيار المار فى الثانية الواحدة بغض النظر عن الفولت لان الفولت هو القوة الدافعه الكهربية لهذا التيار

فان كانت مقاومة وحدة التحليل الكهربي صفر فاءن الفولت لن يؤدى الى اى تغير يذكر 

5==

المصدر الكهربي للحصول على الوقود المائي

و الذى يستخدم لانتاجه 
الكثير من الناس يظن جدلا انه بطارية السيارت 
وهذا اكبر خطاء لان البطارية ليست الا مخزن للكهرباء يستخم لاارة محرك السيارة ثم يقوم مولد الكهرباء بالسيارة باعادة شحن الكهرباء اللتى استخدمت مرة اخري الى البطارية

ويكون عنالك زيادة كبيرة فى الكهرباء لهذا المولد الكهربي ويسمى = الديناموا=
وتستخدم الزيادة لتشغيل باقى الاجهزة الكهربية بالسيارة من تكييف وانوار وخلافى 

ذالك المولد
هو الذى لايستوعبه الكثير من المجادلين 

حيث ان هنالك مولدات قديمة تنتج 15 أمبير كحد اقصي 

ومولدات بكها الكثير من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتنتج 90 = 120 أمبير

ويمكن تركيب اى منهما على نفس المحرك بدون تاثير يذكر على المحرك فى المستهلك من قدرته لادارة اى من المولدين
=====================================

والان كيف يمكن ان انتج وقود يعطى كمية عالية جدا من الطاقة 

ب1==
باستخدام دائرة استانلى ماير 

2==
بمراعاة الاسباب اللتى سبق ذكرها فيجب عمل تلح الوحد من عدة غرف كما هو الحال فى تقسم غرف بطارية السيارة 

3==

توصيل الغرف على التوالى وليس التوازى

حتى لايزيد الامبير = التيار الكهربي المستخدم عن 20 أمبير او نصف خرج الديناموا 

4==

زيادة مساحة الالواح او عددها و تعرف ذالك من خلال تجاربك الشخصية
حيى تحصل على كمية الغاز المناسبه للمحرك

5== يمكن اضافة بعض الالواح المعدنية بين الكاثود والانود حيث يتحلل عليها الماء اثناء مرور التيار من خلاله


موجب -- محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب 
والمسافة البينية بين كل لوح والاخر لاتزيد عن 2 ملليمتر

فهل لنا ان نتعاون لتوضيح ذالك وتوصيله للعامة من الناس


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (29 مايو 2008)

أؤيد كلامك بشدة ولكن لم أفهم كيف يمكن التركيب علي التوالي كما قلت لم أفهم قصدك ولا نركب علي التوالي مع أنني أفهم جيداً توصيل التوالي والتوازي والفرق بينهما ولكن لم أجد فرق بين توصيل ألواح متراصة سواء كانت غرفة واحدة أو عدت غرف فمثلاً السطر علي اليمين بالعد فردياً يكون سالب و السطر علي اليسار بالعد زوجياً يكون موجباً فهي أصلاً علي التوازي فكيف تكون علي التوالي لعل لم أصل إلي مرادك لقصر عندي فلعلك أن تسد ماعندي من قصور وبارك الله فيك ومشكور علي ما قدمت فأنا أؤيده بشده وأفهمه جيداً


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 مايو 2008)

الكيمياء حياة قال:


> أؤيد كلامك بشدة ولكن لم أفهم كيف يمكن التركيب علي التوالي كما قلت لم أفهم قصدك ولا نركب علي التوالي مع أنني أفهم جيداً توصيل التوالي والتوازي والفرق بينهما ولكن لم أجد فرق بين توصيل ألواح متراصة سواء كانت غرفة واحدة أو عدت غرف فمثلاً السطر علي اليمين بالعد فردياً يكون سالب و السطر علي اليسار بالعد زوجياً يكون موجباً فهي أصلاً علي التوازي فكيف تكون علي التوالي لعل لم أصل إلي مرادك لقصر عندي فلعلك أن تسد ماعندي من قصور وبارك الله فيك ومشكور علي ما قدمت فأنا أؤيده بشده وأفهمه جيداً




ببساطة شديدة 

عند تحليل الماء ووجود الكترولود ( محلول قلوى او حامضي )

فان مقاومة الوحدة للتحليل الكهربي تقترب من الصفر

وهذا يوءدى بنا الى ااستهلاك عالى للتيار الكهربي

مثال عندى وحدة تحليل بها عدد 100 لوح معدنى 50 موجب و 50 سالب

فتلك الوحدة ستسمح بمورو تيار كهربي يصل الى 70 أمبير

ونحصل منها على 100 لتر غاز - وقود مائي فى الدقيقة الواحدة


وان قمنا بالتغيير الى تقسيم هذا العدد من الاقطاب على غرف او وحدات منفصلة مثال 10 غرف لكل غرف 5 موجب و 5 سالب 

هنا عند التوصيل على التوازى فان التيار كما هو سيكون 70 أمبير 

اما عند توصيلهم على التوالى فان مقاومى تلك الوحدات تزاد فهى حاصل حمع المقاومة لكل الوحدات فان كانت مقاومى الوحدة 5 اوم فيصبح لدينا 50 اوم 

وهذا يعنى اننى ساحتاج الى تياركهربي 7 امبير وليس 70 امبير لاحصل على نفس كمية الغاز


==


نشرحها باسلوب اخر

عندنا 10 وحدة تحليل مائي بكل وحدة موجب وسالب 2قطب فقط

الامبير المستخدم عند التوصيل على التوازى = مجموع ما تسمح بمرورة من خلال الوحدة ولنقول مثلا 5 امبير
اذا المجموع = 5 X في 10 = 50 امبير 

لنحصل على 10 لتر غاز بالدقيقة

وعند التوصيل على التوالى = 5 - المقومة الكلية للعشر وحدات = 4 امبير مثلا

اذا هنا سنستخدم عدد 4 أمبير كهربي الذى سيمر من خلال ال 10 وحدات واثناء مرورة سيتم انتاج 8 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 
لاحظ ان هناك نقص فى كمية الغاز عن الطريقة الاولى ولكنه بسيط جدا وغير مؤثر 
ولاحظ الفرق الشديد جدا بين استهلاك الكهرباء فى الحالتيى 

الاولى
ستفرغ البطارية وتجهد دينامو السيارة = المولد الكهربي للسيارة 
حيث استهلكت 50 أمبير لاحصل على 10 لتر غاز 

والثانية 
استهلكت 4 امبير لاحصل على 8 لتر غاز

استهلكت كهرباء قليلة جدا وانتجت نفس الغاز تقريبا

الفرق هو ان حجم الوحدة ستكبر او يتضاعف فى عدد الخلايا او وحدات التحليل ان صح التعبير

و====================
وهنا مربط الفرس ومشوار النجاح لمن اراد التجربة 

ازد عدد الالواح الاقطاب بالخلية وضاعف عدد الخلايا تستهلك نفس الكهرباء لتحصل على اضعاف الوقود

وعند التجارب يفضل الاستعانه بفنى كهرباي سيارات او مهندس كهرباء حتى لايحدث خطاء ما

وقياس الامبير بالاميتر



واى استفسار ستجد اجابته باذن الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

مثال للتوضيح 

عند عمل خلية للتحليل الكهربي و 
مكوناتها كالتالى 
عدد 3 قطب موجب
عدد 2 قطب سالب
عدد 4 محايد 

بمساحة 7 سنتيمتر في 13 سنتيمتر لكل لوح = قطب 

ويكون وضعهم كالتالى موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب 

فانهم يستهلكون 20 أمبير لانتاج 5 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 

و عند توصيل 10 وحداة على التوالى فانهم يستهلكون 15 أمبير لانتاج = 4 لتر فى 10 وحدات = 40 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 


بمعنى توفير كهرباء كبير وانتاج غاز بكميات كبيرة جدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

ببساطة شديدة 

عند تحليل الماء ووجود الكترولود ( محلول قلوى او حامضي )

فان مقاومة الوحدة للتحليل الكهربي تقترب من الصفر

وهذا يوءدى بنا الى ااستهلاك عالى للتيار الكهربي

مثال عندى وحدة تحليل بها عدد 100 لوح معدنى 50 موجب و 50 سالب

فتلك الوحدة ستسمح بمورو تيار كهربي يصل الى 70 أمبير

ونحصل منها على 100 لتر غاز - وقود مائي فى الدقيقة الواحدة


وان قمنا بالتغيير الى تقسيم هذا العدد من الاقطاب على غرف او وحدات منفصلة مثال 10 غرف لكل غرف 5 موجب و 5 سالب 

هنا عند التوصيل على التوازى فان التيار كما هو سيكون 70 أمبير 

اما عند توصيلهم على التوالى فان مقاومى تلك الوحدات تزاد فهى حاصل حمع المقاومة لكل الوحدات فان كانت مقاومى الوحدة 5 اوم فيصبح لدينا 50 اوم 

وهذا يعنى اننى ساحتاج الى تياركهربي 7 امبير وليس 70 امبير لاحصل على نفس كمية الغاز


==


نشرحها باسلوب اخر

عندنا 10 وحدة تحليل مائي بكل وحدة موجب وسالب 2قطب فقط

الامبير المستخدم عند التوصيل على التوازى = مجموع ما تسمح بمرورة من خلال الوحدة ولنقول مثلا 5 امبير
اذا المجموع = 5 X في 10 = 50 امبير 

لنحصل على 10 لتر غاز بالدقيقة

وعند التوصيل على التوالى = 5 - المقومة الكلية للعشر وحدات = 4 امبير مثلا

اذا هنا سنستخدم عدد 4 أمبير كهربي الذى سيمر من خلال ال 10 وحدات واثناء مرورة سيتم انتاج 8 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 
لاحظ ان هناك نقص فى كمية الغاز عن الطريقة الاولى ولكنه بسيط جدا وغير مؤثر 
ولاحظ الفرق الشديد جدا بين استهلاك الكهرباء فى الحالتيى 

الاولى
ستفرغ البطارية وتجهد دينامو السيارة = المولد الكهربي للسيارة 
حيث استهلكت 50 أمبير لاحصل على 10 لتر غاز 

والثانية 
استهلكت 4 امبير لاحصل على 8 لتر غاز

استهلكت كهرباء قليلة جدا وانتجت نفس الغاز تقريبا

الفرق هو ان حجم الوحدة ستكبر او يتضاعف فى عدد الخلايا او وحدات التحليل ان صح التعبير

و====================
وهنا مربط الفرس ومشوار النجاح لمن اراد التجربة 

ازد عدد الالواح الاقطاب بالخلية وضاعف عدد الخلايا تستهلك نفس الكهرباء لتحصل على اضعاف الوقود

وعند التجارب يفضل الاستعانه بفنى كهرباي سيارات او مهندس كهرباء حتى لايحدث خطاء ما

وقياس الامبير بالاميتر


----------



## أحمد السماوي (30 مايو 2008)

لماذا نحاول الأن أن تكون العمليه مستقله بذاتها في هذه المرحله لماذا لا نطور أنضمه مزاوجه بين البانزين والمولد أو السياره كأن يتم تشغيل المولد أو السياره على البانزين لفتره معينه لحين تكون الغاز الكافي ثم يتم فصل البانزين عن المولد أو المحرك ويستعاض عنه بالغاز الناتج من المرحله الأولى وهذا بدوره سوف يوفر الطاقه الأزمه لصنع غيره وبذلك سوف نستخدم البانزين لبدء الدوره فقط ..وعند نجاح هذه العمليه سوف تتوجه الأنظار نحوا الترتيب الجديد..وسوف تنشأ أختراعات أكثر كفائه وتبدأ دوره التطوير وألأختراع .... ونستطيع بذلك تقليل استهلاك البنزين بصوره جذريه ...ما رأيكم..


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> لماذا نحاول الأن أن تكون العمليه مستقله بذاتها في هذه المرحله لماذا لا نطور أنضمه مزاوجه بين البانزين والمولد أو السياره كأن يتم تشغيل المولد أو السياره على البانزين لفتره معينه لحين تكون الغاز الكافي ثم يتم فصل البانزين عن المولد أو المحرك ويستعاض عنه بالغاز الناتج من المرحله الأولى وهذا بدوره سوف يوفر الطاقه الأزمه لصنع غيره وبذلك سوف نستخدم البانزين لبدء الدوره فقط ..وعند نجاح هذه العمليه سوف تتوجه الأنظار نحوا الترتيب الجديد..وسوف تنشأ أختراعات أكثر كفائه وتبدأ دوره التطوير وألأختراع .... ونستطيع بذلك تقليل استهلاك البنزين بصوره جذريه ...ما رأيكم..




نحن لا نحاول 

ولكن هذا ما نجح فيه الغرب بتقدمه 
فشلنا نحن فيه برفض بعض العقول لقبول تلك الفكرة او تجربتها ربما لمصالح مادية لهم 

هذا هو واقعنا المؤلم للاسف

حتى على المنتديات تجد من يهاجم الفكرة بجهل منه ويرفض بشدة التجربة ويصر على رفضه حتى ان اريته نجاح الاجانب فى ذالك 

فهل كل النشرات اللتى تاتى بالتلفاز اكاذيب 

وهل كل تلك الصفحات اللتى تعلن عن هذا العمل اكاذيب

و عل كل المنتديات الاجنبية اللتى انشئت لمجال الطاقة الحرة اكاذيب 

بالطبع لا والف لا

نحن بيننا من اعتاد على صنع الاكاذيب ويرفض قبول الواقع والحقائق 

ويرفض ان يكون عضو ايجابي 
بل تذهب كل مشاركاته الى السلبية ورفض حتى قول الصدق او تطوير المشروع الذى نجح فيه الاخرون 

هذا واقع مؤلم لنا وللاسف

ونتجد انسان مريض يدخل كل المنتديات اللتى تتحدث عن الطاقة الحرة ليبدء بالهجوم على موضوعات الطاقة الحرة 

وهو لا تجد له بتل العضوية الا مشاركات سلبية مثل كلمة مشكور فى بعض الموضوعات = حتى لاينكشف قصده من تلك العضوية المزدوجه له كشخصيته

فلا هم لهؤلاء الاشخاص السلبيين الا الخزى والعار من سؤء قصدهم ومنعهم للعلم بشتى الطرق او حنى لفت الانظار الى اى شئ بعيدا عنه


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

> لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مرحبا بك أخي الكريم في منتدانا وأحب أن أوضح لك بعض الأشياء
> مجال الطاقه المجانيه مجال وليد ولم يهتم به الكثيرون وبناء أجهزته يحتاج الي خبره ودرايه والمهتمون لفكره الطاقه الحره للأسف هم الطبقه الفقيره في العالم ونحن نحاول قدر أستطاعتنا أن نقدم القاعده العلميه الأساسيه التي يستطيع الناس أن يبنوا بها معرفتهم في مجال الطاقه المجانيه وليس هدفنا أن نصنع كل جهاز أو أله يتم عرضه في المنتدي ورغم ذلك فقد تم تنفيذ كثير من هذه الأفكار فمثلا أنا أقوم بتجريب كل ما أستطيع أن أجربه وأبني نماذج وأشارك في مشاريع تخرج طلبه الهندسه ففي العام الماضي قمت بمساعده مجمو عه من طلبه كليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره علي تنفيذ مشروع سياره تعمل بالماء ونال المشروع درجه الأمتياز وكان تحت أشراف كبار دكاتره الكليه ونجحنا والحمدلله وهناك رجل مصري أيضا يحب أن يطلق علي نفسه قاهر الهامر الدولي وهو فعلا كذلك أذ أستطاع أن يسير سياره هامر أمريكيه علي خليه وقود الماء بسرعه 180كيلو مترا في الساعه لمده ساعتين متواصلتين أمام حضور كثير من المهتمين من مختلف دول العالم وهذا كان بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه ونجح نجاح كبيرا في مشروعه وهو مسجل بأكثر من دوله عربيه وحاصل علي البراءه من دولتين كما أن هناك كثير من الزملاء قد قام بتنفيذ مشاريع للطاقه المجانيه ولكن كونك جديد في المنتدي فربما لم تقرأ مشاركات الذين نفذوا هذه المشاريع
> ولتعلم أخي أنني عند أهتمامي بموضوع الطاقه المجانيه كنت أعاني الأمرين في الحصول علي الوثائق أو الماده العلميه مترجمه أو حتي نصيحه من أخ كريم في أحدي النواحي الفنيه في هذا المجال لذلك قررنا أنشاء هذا القسم ليخدم باحثي هذا المجال


منقول من منتدى اخر للافادة و حتى نعلم اين نحن


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2008)

موضوع طيب

أرجوا ان تركز على اهدافك ولا تتطلع لاي مشكك او محبط

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد السماوي (30 مايو 2008)

يا أخي ..موضوع الرفض أو التشكيك امر طبيعي جدا ولا توجد فكره -بضمنها الشرائع السماويه - ألا وجوبهت بالرفض او التشكيك على أقل تقدير ..وهذا الأمر لا يدعو للأحباط أو الفشل ما دمنا متأكدين من كفائة الفكره وعلميتها ومنافستها للأفكار المطبقه الحاليه والتي أعتاد عليها الناس منذ زمن بعيد
لذلك أدعو كل متخصص بالكيمياء أو الفيزياء ليمدنا بالحسابات العلميه لنمذجة هذه العمليه رياضيا 
وبذلك نستطيع أخراس كل متشكك أو رافض....... وما دامت العمليه لحد ألأن بدون دعم حسابي فأنها عرضه للتشكيك والرفض ..الأمر الأخر ..لماذا لا يتم -من قبل القائم بالفكره - بوضع بحث متكامل ...مقدمه ..الحسابات..النتائج ..الجانب العملي ..كي يستطيع حفض حقه في الفكره بكامل تفاصيلها...وأنا ما زلت لحد الأن أعتقد أن ما يصرف من طاقه لأنجاز عمليه تأيين الماء سيكون مساوي أو أقل من الطاقه المفيده الناتجه ..فهل بأستطاعه هذه الفكره وبدون سرعة أستهلاك للمولد في السياره أو سرعه في استهلاك البطاريه أن تسطيع العمل بكفائه البانزين ???? وأعتقد أن العيوب المصاحبه لهذه الطريقه قد تكون قاتله لها...والتجربه أكبر برهان على مدى منافستها للطرق الحاليه ...ولكن فيها أمل كبير ...والسلام


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> موضوع طيب
> 
> أرجوا ان تركز على اهدافك ولا تتطلع لاي مشكك او محبط
> 
> بارك الله فيك



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

والله المستعان


----------



## المنفهق (30 مايو 2008)

اخي مبتدئ ليونكس انا فهمت من شرحك ان زيادة الغاز تعتمد على التيار وليس الفولت

يعني اذا كانت الألواح على التوالي احسن لان التيار يكون ثابت
والفوت يتقسم بين الألواح

هل اختصاري صحيح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> يا أخي ..موضوع الرفض أو التشكيك امر طبيعي جدا ولا توجد فكره -بضمنها الشرائع السماويه - ألا وجوبهت بالرفض او التشكيك على أقل تقدير ..وهذا الأمر لا يدعو للأحباط أو الفشل ما دمنا متأكدين من كفائة الفكره وعلميتها ومنافستها للأفكار المطبقه الحاليه والتي أعتاد عليها الناس منذ زمن بعيد
> لذلك أدعو كل متخصص بالكيمياء أو الفيزياء ليمدنا بالحسابات العلميه لنمذجة هذه العمليه رياضيا
> وبذلك نستطيع أخراس كل متشكك أو رافض....... وما دامت العمليه لحد ألأن بدون دعم حسابي فأنها عرضه للتشكيك والرفض ..الأمر الأخر ..لماذا لا يتم -من قبل القائم بالفكره - بوضع بحث متكامل ...مقدمه ..الحسابات..النتائج ..الجانب العملي ..كي يستطيع حفض حقه في الفكره بكامل تفاصيلها...وأنا ما زلت لحد الأن أعتقد أن ما يصرف من طاقه لأنجاز عمليه تأيين الماء سيكون مساوي أو أقل من الطاقه المفيده الناتجه ..فهل بأستطاعه هذه الفكره وبدون سرعة أستهلاك للمولد في السياره أو سرعه في استهلاك البطاريه أن تسطيع العمل بكفائه البانزين ???? وأعتقد أن العيوب المصاحبه لهذه الطريقه قد تكون قاتله لها...والتجربه أكبر برهان على مدى منافستها للطرق الحاليه ...ولكن فيها أمل كبير ...والسلام


ياخى 
هذا حال العرب تجد مهنم من ينجح فى الرفض والتشكيك 
فمنهم من يشكك حتى فى وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى
هذة قله لديها من الوقت ماتضيييعه في هذا 

ولهذا تجدنا تخلفنا 30 سنه عن العالم المتقدم

وللاسف هناك من يسير بوقود الماء بسيارته منذ 30 سنه وهو سعيد بذالك لانه نجح في تجاربه 

نهاية قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
خيركم من ترك الجدل وان كان محقا 

ولذالك لن استمر فى جدل لن يفيد احد 

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

المنفهق قال:


> اخي مبتدئ ليونكس انا فهمت من شرحك ان زيادة الغاز تعتمد على التيار وليس الفولت
> 
> يعني اذا كانت الألواح على التوالي احسن لان التيار يكون ثابت
> والفوت يتقسم بين الألواح
> ...


سؤال بسيط ان فرضنا ان الكهرباء القادمة لك من شركة الكهرباء 230 فولت 
وقمت بعمل عدة توصيلات لاطالة تلك االاسلاك فى المنزل 
فهل سيكون الكهرباء الواصلة للثلاجة او التلفاز مثلا اقل من 230 فولت ؟

عل تم توزيع الفولت ؟

======

لابد لك من ان تفهم العلاقة بين المقومة للتوصيل الكهربي والفولت والتيار 

لاننى بصراحة تعبت من كثرة الشرح 

او ضعها فى سرال في قسم هندسة الكهرباء
وستجد من نعلمك هذا 

وشكرا


----------



## ادمنت هواكي (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم...

موضوع حلو ..وضروري انو نشتغل عليه ولازم يتنفذ ونستعملو عطول ...لك جزيلا الشكر اخي مبتدءى لينكس ..:13:
انا جربت اكتر من مرة اعمل خلايا ونجحت ..بس كانت ضعيفة لاني استعملت محولات عادية ..بس انا متاكد انو شغالة تمام ...بس بدها بطارية سيارة ونظام شحن....
انا حاليا بجهز اني اعمل خلية مكونة من 20 قطعة ستانلس بقياس 6 * 20 سم .. للتجربة ..و اذا نجحت اكيد لازم اجربها على سيارة...بس انا ما بفهم بميكانيك السيارات ...:82:
ياريت نلاقي حدا يفهم بالميكانيك يدلنا كيف نشغل السيارة على غاز الخلية الناتج...بدون بنزين او ديزل نهائيا ...وكم لازم تكون وكيف تعرف كمية الغاز الازمة لحتى يشتغل المحرك...

يلا يا مهندسين بدنا همتكو ...:13:


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

ادمنت هواكي قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> 
> موضوع حلو ..وضروري انو نشتغل عليه ولازم يتنفذ ونستعملو عطول ...لك جزيلا الشكر اخي مبتدءى لينكس ..:13:
> انا جربت اكتر من مرة اعمل خلايا ونجحت ..بس كانت ضعيفة لاني استعملت محولات عادية ..بس انا متاكد انو شغالة تمام ...بس بدها بطارية سيارة ونظام شحن....
> ...



طريق النجاح يبدء بالتعاون و سؤال الاخرين عن نصائحهم

وفان كنت جاد فى مشروعك 
فعليك ان تسير على نفس الخطوات اللتى سار عليها من نجح 
وتبداء اولا 

برفع صور او فيديو يصور لنا تلك اللخلايا اللتى قد صنعتها


> انا جربت اكتر من مرة اعمل خلايا ونجحت ..بس كانت ضعيفة لاني استعملت محولات عادية



حتى نعلم السلبيات اللتى بها ونستطيع توجيهك للتعديلات الصحيحة 

ثانيا



> نا حاليا بجهز اني اعمل خلية مكونة من 20 قطعة ستانلس بقياس 6 * 20 سم .. للتجربة



لابد من صورة الخلية وليس مجرد كلام 

فهى اسرع فى اظهار المميزات والعيوب اللتى بها

وليس مجرد اى خربطه لابد من عملها على اساس علمى وصح 
لذالك ان كنت جاد فعلا فنحن فى انتظار صورك


----------



## lila2003 (31 مايو 2008)

أنا جربت أعملها علي وحدتين مكون كل منهم من لوحين موجبين ولوحين سالبين علي شاحن سياة قوي وأعطاني نتيجو جدية 
ولكني بصراحة لم أقس لم لتر بالدقيقة ولكني لا أعتقد أبدا أنها تصر الي لترات 
فأريد أن أسأل أولا كم اللترات المتكلم عنها 4-8-10 لتر بالدقيقة هل أحد ظهرت عنده نتائج مشابهة 

وأريد التفسير العلمي لوجود صفائح محايدة (أنا لم أستخدم صفائح محايجة بالتجربة ) وهل هي أفضل من أن أعطيها قطبة ..؟؟
مثلا من سيعطي غاز أكثر أن أستخدم 5 أقطاب موجبة 5 سالبة أم 3 موجبة و3 سالبة و 4 متعادلة ...؟؟

أنا أحضر لعمل تجربة علي 6 وحدات كل وحدة بها 8 سالة و8 موجبة بمساحة 10*5 سم ليتم عليها التجربة 

ولي استفسار من مسألة التوالي والتوازي 
فأنتم تتكلمون عن مقاومة الوحدات فقط ولكن هناك مشكلة أخري 
كل وحدة من الوحدات عند عملية التحليل تكون بطارية عكسية مقاومة لعملية الشحن تقدر ب2 فولت لكل وحدة تحليل 
فإذا استخدمت بطارية سيارة 12 فولت مع وحدة واحدة للتحليل فإن الفولت الحقيقي المسؤول عن التحليل = 12-2= 10 فولت لذا فلو استخدمنا 5 وحدات علي التوازي فإن الفولت المقاوم سيساوي 2*5 = 10 فولت ولو تم التحليل علي نفس البطارية فالجهد الحقيقي للتحليل هو 12-10 = 2 فولت فقط 
فما رأي اخواننا المهندسين في الأمر 

وإننا لعلي اتصال مستمر ان شاء الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> أنا جربت أعملها علي وحدتين مكون كل منهم من لوحين موجبين ولوحين سالبين علي شاحن سياة قوي وأعطاني نتيجو جدية
> ولكني بصراحة لم أقس لم لتر بالدقيقة ولكني لا أعتقد أبدا أنها تصر الي لترات
> فأريد أن أسأل أولا كم اللترات المتكلم عنها 4-8-10 لتر بالدقيقة هل أحد ظهرت عنده نتائج مشابهة
> 
> ...






> فأريد أن أسأل أولا كم اللترات المتكلم عنها 4-8-10 لتر بالدقيقة هل أحد ظهرت عنده نتائج مشابهة


صفحات الانترنت ملئة بالتجارب الناجحة وقد عرضت فى الموضوعات الكثير 

لجدية بحثك لابد من ان تتطلع على المزيد 



> أنا جربت أعملها علي وحدتين مكون كل منهم من لوحين موجبين ولوحين سالبين علي شاحن سياة قوي وأعطاني نتيجو جدية


ممكن تضع لنا صورة من تجربتك حتى نححد لك وحهه التقصير فى تجربتك



> وأريد التفسير العلمي لوجود صفائح محايدة (أنا لم أستخدم صفائح محايجة بالتجربة ) وهل هي أفضل من أن أعطيها قطبة ..؟؟



هل من المعقول انك لا تعلم ان التيار الكهربي سيمر منى خلالها وبالتالى اوفر فى الاستهلاك الكهربي واكثر للغاز فان احد الجوانب سيعمل على شحنه موجبة والاخر على الشحنة السالبة 

هكذا نجحت الاتجارب ونحن فى انتظار نجاح تجربتك




> أنا أحضر لعمل تجربة علي 6 وحدات كل وحدة بها 8 سالة و8 موجبة بمساحة 10*5 سم ليتم عليها التجربة



وفي انتظار صورة منها حتى يعم الخير لك ولباقي الاعضاء 
ولاتكون مجرد منفعة فردية





> كل وحدة من الوحدات عند عملية التحليل تكون بطارية عكسية مقاومة لعملية الشحن تقدر ب2 فولت لكل وحدة تحليل



من اين جئت بهذا التقدير الخاطئ




> فإذا استخدمت بطارية سيارة 12 فولت مع وحدة واحدة للتحليل فإن الفولت الحقيقي المسؤول عن التحليل = 12-2= 10 فولت لذا فلو استخدمنا 5 وحدات علي التوازي فإن الفولت المقاوم سيساوي 2*5 = 10 فولت ولو تم التحليل علي نفس البطارية فالجهد الحقيقي للتحليل هو 12-10 = 2 فولت فقط
> فما رأي اخواننا المهندسين في الأمر



الفولت = القوة الدافعة الكهربية والمقاومة هى اللتتى تؤثر عليه و ان تساوت المقاومة مع الجهد فلن يمر اى تيار كهربي

ومقاومة وحدة التحليل 
تقل عن 1 أوم فكيف تحتاج الى 2 فولت 

هنالك خطاء فى تلك الحسابات وهذا سبب نجاح الاجانب وفشل بعض النماس الذين اخطاؤا فى حساباتهم

مشكورا فى انتظار صور وحدة التحليل التى قد صنعتها وكذالك الجديدة


----------



## lila2003 (31 مايو 2008)

هذه هي صورة الألواح طولي وعرضي 
مع استخدام عوازل بلاستيكية صغيرة لعدم التلامس (العوازل البلاستيكية علي أجزاء صغيرة من الألواح )
الألواح من الستانلس بحجم 9* 5 سم 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7HQXMXRI

وهذا فيديو للتجربة 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2MNW8VUD


أما بالنسبة للحسابات الغير دقيقة كما تقول فمن عمل بالبطاريات يعلم ما أقول جيدا 
فكل وحدة تحليل تمثل خلية بطارية بنفس التركيب مع اختلاف المواد حيث في البطارية رصاص 
وفي البداية لا يكون هناك جهد للخلية ولكن مع عملية الشحن تزداد مقاومة البطارية نتيجة لشحن القطب الموجب بشحنو موجة والسلب كذلك مما يسبب بطارية معاكسة للشكن تزداد قزتها مع ازدياد الشحن حتي تصل إلي 2 فولت كحد أقصي وهذا يفسر الشحن السريع في البداية وبطئة في النهاية 

أما عن الألواح المحايدة فلم أسمع بها إلا هنا وسأجري التجربة وأري بنفسي


----------



## المنفهق (31 مايو 2008)

الأخت
lila2003
نرجو التكرم برفع التجارب على موقع اخر لان الموقع محجوب عندنا بالسعودية لتعم الفايده
الله يعافيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> هذه هي صورة الألواح طولي وعرضي
> مع استخدام عوازل بلاستيكية صغيرة لعدم التلامس (العوازل البلاستيكية علي أجزاء صغيرة من الألواح )
> الألواح من الستانلس بحجم 9* 5 سم
> 
> ...





بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

ومشاء الله عليك الفيديو ممتاز

وكمية الفاز مناسبة مع المصدر الكهربي المستخدم 

ولكن مع بطارية السيارة ستجد فرق واضح جدا 

وربنا يسدد خطاك

1== بالنسبة للصورة لاحظت ان المسافة بين الالواح غير منتظمة 

حاول تتثبت المسافة على واحد ونصف ملليمتر او حد اقصى 2 ملليمتر

ويكون السالب فى المنتصف والموجب بالخارج
يمكن استخدام الشريط البلاستك الذى يستخدم لربط الاسلاك الذى به قفل فى احد طرفيه

2== حجم الالواح صغير جدا جدا 

وكان الافضل كما ذكرت لكم فى الشرح 7 عرض فى 13 رطول حتر تجد كم من الغاز ملحوظ
على العموم ممكن تلافى ذالك بزيادة عدد الالواح فى وحدة التحليل

3==



> فكل وحدة تحليل تمثل خلية بطارية بنفس التركيب مع اختلاف المواد حيث في البطارية رصاص
> وفي البداية لا يكون هناك جهد للخلية ولكن مع عملية الشحن تزداد مقاومة البطارية نتيجة لشحن القطب الموجب بشحنو موجة والسلب كذلك مما يسبب بطارية معاكسة للشكن تزداد قزتها مع ازدياد الشحن حتي تصل إلي 2 فولت كحد أقصي وهذا يفسر الشحن السريع في البداية وبطئة في النهاية


\




عمل البطارية شئ وحدة التحليل الكهربي شئ اخر

وذالك من خلال شهادتى و مجال عملى

البطارية عندما تكون فارغة = فاضية 
تستهلك امبير عالى وكلما ازادادت شحنتها كلما ارفع الفولت بها مما يؤدى الى تقليل الامبير الى ان تمتلئ
البداية عند شحنها ممكن تكون 30 امبير وعند ملئها تجده 7 امبير 
مثلا


اما وحدة التحليل الكهربي 

ستبدء معك والماء والمحلول بارد ب 7 أمبير و خلال ساعة تجد ان الماء قد سخن والاسهلاك زاد الى 30 أمبير مثلا 



فكلما ارفعت حرارة المحلول زادت قابلته للمرور الكهرباء به

و نصيحة اخيرة 

حاول ان تعطينى صور القياس الكهربي للامبير المستهلك 

من اميتر = تجده يباع بالمحلات الاخوة كهربائية السيارات يستخدموة لقياس شحن الديناموا

اولا اريج قياس الامبير عند التوصيل على التوالى 

ثانيا قياس الامبير عند التوصيل على التوازى
كانهم كلهم فى وعاء واحد واعطنا القرائات 


اخيرا معذرة لردى اول مرة فقد سئمت من شخض مريض يدخل المنتديات بعدة عضويات ولا هم له الا مهاجمة قسم الطاقة الحرة 
وتجد له ردود غاية فى الس بكافة موضوعاتى
فكل شوية عضوية جديدة ويشتم براحته او يضع اكاذيبه براحته وكيف يشاء ​


----------



## lila2003 (31 مايو 2008)

أخي مبتدىءلينوكس 
أنا جدا ممنون لنصائحك وسآخذ توجيهاتك بعين الإعتبار 
بالنسبة لصغر الألواح أنا معني فيها لأني بحاول أعمل ست وحدات متتالية وأجمع الغاز عشان أشغل بيها السيارة أو أوفر قدر من الوقود
فبحاول أضعها ببرطمنات صغيرة عشان أقدر أحطها بالسيارة 
ولن لي سؤال 
قال لي أحد أصدقائي أن الغاز يكون مخلوط ببخار الماء الذي يضعف من كفائة الغاز 
لذا هل هناك طريقة لفصل بخار الماء عن الغاز المحلل ..؟؟

بالنسبة لأخي من السعودية 
الينكات الأخرى
الصورة 




الفيديو 
http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/56693883/31052008.3gp.html
ونحن علي اتصال


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> أخي مبتدىءلينوكس
> أنا جدا ممنون لنصائحك وسآخذ توجيهاتك بعين الإعتبار
> بالنسبة لصغر الألواح أنا معني فيها لأني بحاول أعمل ست وحدات متتالية وأجمع الغاز عشان أشغل بيها السيارة أو أوفر قدر من الوقود
> فبحاول أضعها ببرطمنات صغيرة عشان أقدر أحطها بالسيارة
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا 

اولا قبل كل شئ اعتقد انك نسيت الباببلر 

او الفلتر المائي وهو شبيه فى عمله بالشيشة الموجودة فى القهاوى اللتى تعمل على تكرير الدخان وغسيله وتريده

الباببلر هام جدا وخاصة انه ممكن يحدث من المجرك باك فاير = لعب يرتد من الكربراتير للخلف فمن الممكن ان يصل الى البرطمانات ويكسرها فى ثانية واحدة

لابد من تجهيزه وارفع لى صورته 

ويفضل استخدام مواسير بلاستك للصرف الصحى من محلات السباكة قطر 2 بوصة 


بطول 30 سنتيمتر

وعقب ذالك تركيب مكثف املماء والبخار و هو من الممكن تصنيعه يدوى من برطمان طويل ويدخل الغاز من اسفله ويصعد الى الاعلى وتضع به كمية كبيرة من البلي = رومان البلى 

كمية من البلي الحديد والزجاجى ليساعد على يكثف الماء علية وتجميعه فى هيئة ماء اسفل البراطمان

وهنا يصل الغاز بارد ومجفف للمحرك 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## lila2003 (31 مايو 2008)

قرأت في منتدي آخر أن الهيدروجين يعمل علي تآكل المحرك لذا يجب أن يطلى بمادة السراميك تضاف مع زيت السيارة 
ولكن أين يمكن أن أجد مادة السراميك التي تضاف مع المحرك لمنع تآكله 
وان كان هناك اسم تجاري لها يا ريت تبلغونا يعني هل هي الstp مثلا الذي يضاف للمحرك أم لا


----------



## lila2003 (31 مايو 2008)

أنا فعلا ناسي البابلر أو بالأصح ما كنت بعرف فيه بس منيح انك نبهتني وإلا كان بينفع يصير معي مشكلة 
بس ليش المواسير البلاستك ان كان قصدك عشان يكون كسرها أسهل في حالة مشكلة يعني زي الفيوز في الدوائر ..؟

بعتقد لو أرخصلي وأسهلي لو جبت علبة نس كافيه ذو الغطاء البلاستيكي فستعمل نفس العمل وندخل أنبوبين من أعلي أحدهم يصل إلي قاع العلبة والآخر يبقى في الطرف العلوي وطبعا الغاز الداخل بيكون في الأنبوب الطويل ويملئ الوعاء بالماء 
هل هذه الحالة تكون مناسبة ..؟؟
ولي سؤال عن رومان البلى أين أجده وهو اسمه هيك ولا له اسم تجاري لأني بصراحة جديد في الشغل هدا 

وغلبنك كتيير معي أخي 
وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> أنا فعلا ناسي البابلر أو بالأصح ما كنت بعرف فيه بس منيح انك نبهتني وإلا كان بينفع يصير معي مشكلة
> بس ليش المواسير البلاستك ان كان قصدك عشان يكون كسرها أسهل في حالة مشكلة يعني زي الفيوز في الدوائر ..؟
> 
> بعتقد لو أرخصلي وأسهلي لو جبت علبة نس كافيه ذو الغطاء البلاستيكي فستعمل نفس العمل وندخل أنبوبين من أعلي أحدهم يصل إلي قاع العلبة والآخر يبقى في الطرف العلوي وطبعا الغاز الداخل بيكون في الأنبوب الطويل ويملئ الوعاء بالماء
> ...





> [بس ليش المواسير البلاستك ان كان قصدك عشان يكون كسرها أسهل في حالة مشكلة يعني زي الفيوز في الدوائر ..؟/QUOTE]
> 
> نظرا لطولها وعند وصول الباك فاير لاتنكسر
> 
> ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

اطلع على هذا الموضوع وضعته خصيصا لتجربتك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=746470#post746470

*صنيع وحدة التحليل من الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 بالصوروالشرح*


----------



## orapi_1 (1 يونيو 2008)

طيب ممكن ياأخواني الآعزاء أستعمال الغاز المستخرج في عملية الطهي بدل السيارة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

orapi_1 قال:


> طيب ممكن ياأخواني الآعزاء أستعمال الغاز المستخرج في عملية الطهي بدل السيارة


نعم ومشروع ناجح جدا

وقد وضعت عدة موضوعات تشرح ذالك 

منهم هذا الموضوع
*أرخص طريقة لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء و مواقد الطهى والطبخ و التدفئة- مشروع المليونير*


الرابط هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html


----------



## lila2003 (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي مبتدىءلينوكس وغلبناك كتيير 
أنا الآن وفرت القطع المطلوبة و 100 قطعة نورستا (ستنانلس) وبدأت بتركيبها وتلحيمها بحيث 5 ألواح موجبة وأربع سالبة و8 معادلة 
طبعا حسب تعليماتك الموجب للخارج والسالب للداخل عشان هيك عندنا أربع سالب وخمس موجب وبين كل سالب وموجب في صفيحة متعادلة لا ترتبط لا بالموجب ولا بالسالب 

وخلال يومين ان شاء الله سأضع الصور والفيديو الخاص بالتجربة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> شكرا لك أخي مبتدىءلينوكس وغلبناك كتيير
> أنا الآن وفرت القطع المطلوبة و 100 قطعة نورستا (ستنانلس) وبدأت بتركيبها وتلحيمها بحيث 5 ألواح موجبة وأربع سالبة و8 معادلة
> طبعا حسب تعليماتك الموجب للخارج والسالب للداخل عشان هيك عندنا أربع سالب وخمس موجب وبين كل سالب وموجب في صفيحة متعادلة لا ترتبط لا بالموجب ولا بالسالب
> 
> وخلال يومين ان شاء الله سأضع الصور والفيديو الخاص بالتجربة




بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى

ونقطة اخرى مهمة لابد من استخدام اسلاك تتحمل 30 امبير كشدة تيار

والتاكد من احكام ربطهم داخل الخلية الاسلاك بالالواح جيدا 
مرفوض اى شرارة تحدث داخل البرطمان 

الثانى ان الالواح واماكن ربط الاسلاك بها لابد ان تكون في غاطس الماء منعا لحدوث شرارة 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## lila2003 (1 يونيو 2008)

علم وجاري التنفيذ 
سيتم لحم الإلواح عند أناس متخصصين بلحم المرستا وهم الذين يعملون الغسالات

وأسأل إيضا هل استطاع أحد من القراء أن ينجح في تشغيل السيارة علي الماء 
وسآل آخر هل دائرة الرنين الموجودة في المنتديات لازمة ولا تعمل إلا بها أم يمكن الإستغناء عنها ولو مؤقتا 
وهل هي دائرة صحيحة ..؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> علم وجاري التنفيذ
> سيتم لحم الإلواح عند أناس متخصصين بلحم المرستا وهم الذين يعملون الغسالات
> 
> وأسأل إيضا هل استطاع أحد من القراء أن ينجح في تشغيل السيارة علي الماء
> ...


 

سبق ان اجبت بنعم 

نجح مشروع تسيير سيارة بالماء وسجل الاختراع فى احد مراكز الابحاث بالجامعات

وكالعادة مشروع ناجح ولكن مصيره الحفظ بالادراج

دائرة الرنين سبق ان وضحت انها تستخد م مع الماء فقط بدون الحاجة الى قلوى = الكترولود لتحليل الماء 
وستجدها تباع الان على صفحات الانترنت باسعار مربحة جدا جدا 

ولكن حالنا كعرب نخاف من الجديد الذى به صالحنا ونبقي على القديم الذى فيه تاخرنا وهلاكنا

اما بالغرب فيعتبروا ان التجارب خير برهان 
فقط ابحثوا على صفحات الانترنت وستجدوا الاجابة على كل التساؤلات 

بالمناسبة كان منذ سنوات ظهر على القنوات الفضائية مهندس قدم نموذج لسيارته وهى تعمل على الماء فقط 

وبعدها اختفى ولم نسمع عنه شئ 
فاين هو الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 يونيو 2008)

بتبيضوا الوجه الله يفتح عليكم جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## lila2003 (4 يونيو 2008)

التجربة على وشك النضوج ولكن بعض الإمكانيات الصعبة في غزة هو الحائل 

ولكن راودني سؤال أحببت أن أسأله لعلى أجد عندكم إجابته 

أليست الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم 
فالمفروض أن الطاقة الازمة لفصل جزي الماء هي نفس الطاقة الناتجة عن اتحاده 

وبالتالي المفروض أني أستخدم الكهرباء الناتجة عن دينموا السيارة في تفكيك الماء فالمفروض أن الطاقة الناتجة من اتحاده 
تكفي فقط لإدارة الدينامو طبعا هذا في الحالة المثالية أيضا 
فما تعليقكم علي الأمر


----------



## gasem333 (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصه الاخ لينوكس لكن اود ان اسالك والاخوان المحترمين 
الببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه
2- كيف يتم تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز العادي وهل يمكن تخزينه في اوعيه اخرى مثل البرميل مثلا
وكيف يمكن معرفة ضغط الغاز في الاسطوانه وهل تخزين الهيدروجين آمن 
3- يوجد خليه للوقود تعمل على اتخدام الهيدروجين والاكسجين لانتاج الكهرباء .... ما هي مكوناتها وهل يمكن تصنيعها يدويا ولكم جزيل الشكر 
قاسم شقران


----------



## gasem333 (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصه الاخ لينوكس لكن اود ان اسالك والاخوان المحترمين 
الببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه
2- كيف يتم تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز العادي وهل يمكن تخزينه في اوعيه اخرى مثل البرميل مثلا
وكيف يمكن معرفة ضغط الغاز في الاسطوانه وهل تخزين الهيدروجين آمن 
3- يوجد خليه للوقود تعمل على اتخدام الهيدروجين والاكسجين لانتاج الكهرباء .... ما هي مكوناتها وهل يمكن تصنيعها يدويا ولكم جزيل الشكر 
قاسم شقران


----------



## gasem333 (4 يونيو 2008)

الاخت ليلا هذا القانون ليس قرآن منزل يمكن ان يكون خاطيء ويلبي مطالب اناس جشعين مثل حيتان النفط ..... الكثير من القوانين العلميه ثبت خطئها بعد زمن معين مثل انهم قالو قديما انه لا يمكن ان يرتفع شيء في الهواء وهو اثقل من الهواء ونظرية التطور لداروين ( الانسان اصله قرد) ونظرية الخلق التلقائي كلها نظريات بشريه ثبت فشلها , العلم البشري قابل للصح والخطا , كيف المفاعلات النوويه تستخدم كميه قليله من الماده لانتاج كم هائل من الطاقه التي تدير المسارعات النوويه وينتج عنها فائظ كبير من الطاقه اليس هذا مشابه للطاقه في الماء ...........


----------



## kaldon (5 يونيو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصه الاخ لينوكس لكن اود ان اسالك والاخوان المحترمين
> الببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه
> 2- كيف يتم تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز العادي وهل يمكن تخزينه في اوعيه اخرى مثل البرميل مثلا
> ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> التجربة على وشك النضوج ولكن بعض الإمكانيات الصعبة في غزة هو الحائل
> 
> ولكن راودني سؤال أحببت أن أسأله لعلى أجد عندكم إجابته
> 
> ...


سبق ان اجبت على السؤال الف مرة 

هنا تحرير طاقة وليس انتاج طاقة 

طاقة محبوسه تم تحريرها 


مثل المفاعلات النووية تستخدم طاقه الكهربية لانتاج الوقود النوووى الذى ينتج ملايين الطاقة الكهربية مثل اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه 

مشكورا لاقبل كثرة النقاش فى موضوع تم شرحه الف مرة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يونيو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصه الاخ لينوكس لكن اود ان اسالك والاخوان المحترمين
> الببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه
> 2- كيف يتم تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز العادي وهل يمكن تخزينه في اوعيه اخرى مثل البرميل مثلا
> ...





gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصه الاخ لينوكس لكن اود ان اسالك والاخوان المحترمين
> الببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه
> 2- كيف يتم تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز العادي وهل يمكن تخزينه في اوعيه اخرى مثل البرميل مثلا
> ...





> جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصه الاخ لينوكس لكن اود ان اسالك والاخوان المحترمين
> الببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه



وجزاك الله خيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

الباببلر تم شرحه 
هو وعاء لبه ماء يمر به الغاز من اسفل الى اعلى 
الوظيفة منع ارتداد اللهب من المحرك الى وحدة التحليل = عند حدوث خطاء بالمحرك و ويسمى الباك فاير 
كل الفنيين والمهندسين يعرفوه تماما

مكثف البخار 
تجده يباع عند محلات بيع لوازم ضواغط الهواء 
ويسمى مكثف الماء 
لانه عند ضغط الهواء الجوى وبه بخار ماء = الرطوبة = يتجمع الكثير من الماء بخزان الهواء والمواسير 
فلذالك تجد مكثف بخار الماء لتجفيف الهواء 



> - كيف يتم تخزين الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز العادي وهل يمكن تخزينه في اوعيه اخرى مثل البرميل مثلا
> وكيف يمكن معرفة ضغط الغاز في الاسطوانه وهل تخزين الهيدروجين آمن



سبق ان شرحته راجع الموضوع 
وستجده 
ويضع لنفس احكام الغاز الطبيعي 



> 3- يوجد خليه للوقود تعمل على اتخدام الهيدروجين والاكسجين لانتاج الكهرباء .... ما هي مكوناتها وهل يمكن تصنيعها يدويا ولكم جزيل الشكر
> قاسم شقران


[/QUOTE]

تكنولوجيا حديثة هدفها الغاء المحركات اللتى تعمل على احراق الهيدروجين 

الفائد بيع وقود الماء للناس

وهى ليست موضوعى لم اتعرض لها بالشرح 



> لببلر هل هو نفسه مكثف بخار الماء ولا بختلف عنه ؟ ,الببلر اعرفه جيدا لكن مكثف البخار كيف يتم صنعه وما هو بلى الرومان الذي ذكرته في الردود السابقه


[/QUOTE]

وجزاك الله خيرا طيبا مباركا فيه 

سبق وتم الشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يونيو 2008)

kaldon قال:


> gasem333 قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## هيثمعمر (5 يونيو 2008)

*الطاقة لاتستحدث من العدم*

يا مبتدا لينكس

في البداية نرجو احترام اراء كل الاخوه المشاركين ولو حتى كانت خاطئه، اذ ان الهدف من هذا الملتقى هو التقاء المفكرين والمهندسين العرب فلعلى وعسى (واني لاظنه كذلك) ان نلحق بعحلة التقدم.


فقط اود ان ابين كل ماذكرتة من شرح يقع من ضمن قانون حفظ الطاقة وهذة التجارب لا تتناقض مع قانون حفظ الطاقة. فالطاقة الكامنة في الماء من اتحاد ذرتي الاكسجين والهيدرجين هي كبيرة نسبيا واثناء تفكك الماء تتحول المادة الى طاقة. لكن العامل المهم والمساعد على كسر هذة الرابطة بواسطة المحفز الكيميائي (catalyst) وهو هنا الستانلس ستيل ووضيفته هو تقليل ال activation energy حسب الرابط لتالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activation_energy

اذ ان من الممكن التوفير في الطاقة اكثر كذلك (net produced enegy) بتغيير المحفز مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار موضوع التاكل (corrosion) لهذة الالكترودات. على كل حال ما تعتقد به انك كسرت قانون حفظ الطاقة فهو خاطئ والدليل امعن النظر في موضوع الطاقة النوويه وستجد ان الطاقة النووية المتولدة من الانشطار النووي اكبر بكثير ممن تلك المنتجة من الماء. على كل حال هي اجتهادات واتمنى للجميع التوفيق بما فية مصلحة الامة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يونيو 2008)

هيثمعمر قال:


> يا مبتدا لينكس
> 
> في البداية نرجو احترام اراء كل الاخوه المشاركين ولو حتى كانت خاطئه، اذ ان الهدف من هذا الملتقى هو التقاء المفكرين والمهندسين العرب فلعلى وعسى (واني لاظنه كذلك) ان نلحق بعحلة التقدم.
> 
> ...


مع احترامى الشديد لرائيك 

ولكن لاعلاقة لمبداء الطاقة بهذا الموضوع 
لاننى شرحت هذا الف مرة 
وللا سف لا اجد الا عناد من شخص يريد فرض رائيه الخاطى على جميع الموضوعات اللتى ظهرت وانتشرت على مستوى العالم 
وللا سف هذا الشخص يدخل بعضويات جديدة للمنتدى 

لاهم له الا اخفاء تلك الفكرة 

اذا لماذا ؟

ولماذا لايكتب موضوع يشرح فيه فكره الخاطئ 

هل كل الناس بالعالم المتقدم اخطائوا لعد اخذهم بمبداء الطاقة اللتى لا محل لها هنا للتطبيق 

فهل كل العالم مخطئ وانت العضو المتخدد العضوبات الوحيد الذى على صواب ؟


كل العالم نجح وتقدم بفهمهم الصحيح وليس بالكلام الخاطئ او التطبيقات على امثله لاتقبل التطبيق

اخيرا اشرح للمرو الالف وواحد اننا هنا لا نستخدم الطاقة الكهربية لانتاج طاقة كهربية
بل لتحرير وقود 

يختلف تماما عن الطاقة المستخدمه له 

وهنالك المحرك المغناطيسي الذى ينتج اكثر من 300 % من الطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة لادارته 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M


وعنالك من انتج 500% ويستدم فى انتاج الكهرباء فى دوله المجر 

فهل العلماء هنا اخطاؤا ؟؟ و

واصاب ذالك العضو ؟؟؟

راجع الموضوعات اللتى قد وضعتها وبها شرح لهذا الموضوع وستجدهم اصابوا الراءي 

وهنا ستجد من لايقبل الاعتراف بالخطاء
اعتقد الفكرة هكذا اسهل 

ومن ارغاد فرض فكرة فليكتب ذالك فى موضوع منفصل باسمه ولينظر من سيقراء كل الاخطاء فى التطبيق 

اخيرا اتعرف من هو الاحمق 

هو انسان على خطاء ويصمم على خطاءه ولايقبل النصيحة

و لذالك فقد سبق ان قلت لمن يريد الجدل فليفرض رائه فى موضوع باسمه ولا يخرف موصوعات الاخرين برائيه الخاطئ 
فمتى نلحق بركب التقدم 
اذا تمسكنا بفكرانا الخاطئ 
ربما اراد الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يظر لنا شئ قد جعله من اسرار الماء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يونيو 2008)

هنا رابط لسيارة تسير بدون اى وقود 


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8L4LBJE&feature=related


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8L4LBJE&feature=related

فقط بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة 

مكرك مغناطيسة يحركها ويولد 500% طاقة كهربية 

يستحدم 100% و معه فائض 400% طاقة زائدة فمن اين اتت 

فاين مبداء الطاقة هنا يا اذكياء


----------



## هيثمعمر (5 يونيو 2008)

في محرك *Perendev*  تحولت الطاقة الكامنة (potential energy) في المغناطيس الى طاقة حركية (kinetic energy)


----------



## lila2003 (6 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي مبتدىءلينوكس
لقد قمت بالتجربة ولكن هناك أشياء كثيرة لم أجد لها تفسير 
فمثلا كلما زاد عدد الخلايا المتتالية قل انتاج الغاز بشكل ملحوظ جدا 
وهذا علي عكس كلام أخونا العصبي مبتدئ لينكس 
أرجو التفسير ممن عنده تفسير 

إلي جانب أن التجربة أكدت أنني حصلت علي خليط من الغاز بحجم 2 لتر خلال1:40 دقيقة وأربعون ثانية تقريبا وهذا قليل 
فهل من طريقة لزيادته 

وإليكم صور التجربة والفيديو 
بالروابط التالية
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/1.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/2.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/3.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/4.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/5.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/6.jpg





























http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=001.flv
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=002.flv
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=003.flv
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=004.flv
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=005.flv


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الاكارم ارجو التركيز في الموضوع والنقاش في حدوده فقط

يعطيكم العافية لا تشوهو الموضوع بامور لا فائدة منها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> عزيزي مبتدىءلينوكس
> لقد قمت بالتجربة ولكن هناك أشياء كثيرة لم أجد لها تفسير
> فمثلا كلما زاد عدد الخلايا المتتالية قل انتاج الغاز بشكل ملحوظ جدا
> وهذا علي عكس كلام أخونا العصبي مبتدئ لينكس
> ...



اولا الف مبروك على تجاربك 

وهذا اول طريق النجاح
ولابد من التعديل والاضافة حتى تحصل على افضل خرج

ولذالك اريد توضيح بعض الامور
ماهى مواصفات الخلايا من الداخل تحديد ؟
و ان امكن صور لها 
والاسلاك المستخدمة لا تسمح بمرور تيار كهربي عالى 
وسبق ان وضحت ذالك

1==
مراعاة سماكة اسلاك التوصيل حتى لا تسبب مقاومة عالية وتسخن وتدخن كما هو بالفيديو
فلا يمكن ادراة سيارة بكابلات 5 مللى او 3 ملل 

2==

الصور والفيديو ار الماء شفاف ماهو الالكترولود المستخدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

3==

وحدة البور الكهربي ضعيفة جدا لانها اصدرت صوت رنين عالى جدا عند خروج 3 او 4 امبير

لايصلح للتجارب 
خرج ديناموا السيارة يصل الى 90 امبير في بعض الانواع
وبالنسبة لتجاربه سخصية وجدت فرق شاسع بين الخلية على وحدة الباور و السيارة



لابد من بطارية سيارة او دينامو سيارة -عند التجربة اثناء دوران المحرك
واظهار القياسات 

4==

اخيرا يجب الصبر والتجربة والتعديل 
و لاداعى لكتابة هذا الرد والتعليق



> وهذا علي عكس كلام أخونا العصبي مبتدئ لينكس


فهذا ليس كلام سخص لنهتم بانفاق وقتنا لاثبات انه مخطى انما تجارب الالاف على مستوى العالم اقصد من نجح بالطبع

فهذا كلام من نجح وليس راى شخص واحد 


اخيرا يجب ان تبحث عن الاخطاء بتجربتك وتلافيها 

فهذا هو نجاحك وليس نجاح مبتدىء لينوكس


----------



## المنفهق (6 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 
تجربتك جميله بس اود ان اكتب بعض الملاحضات على تجاربك
اولا كما قال الأخ مبتديء ايونكس المحول من المتردد إلى المستمر ليس بكفاءة دنيمو السيارة
ثانيا انت وصلت ست وحدات على التوالي في احد تجاربك وفي كل وحده عشرة شرائح يعني ستين شريحة عل التوالي
وهذا كبير واعتقد لكل شريحة 2 فولت جيد يعني يكون يكون كل ست شرائح على التوالي
اذا كان فيه خطأ في كلامي ارجو التوضيح
وشكرا لطرحك تجاربك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يونيو 2008)

هيثمعمر قال:


> في محرك *Perendev*  تحولت الطاقة الكامنة (potential energy) في المغناطيس الى طاقة حركية (kinetic energy)



هنا تحرر الوقود من الماء

ولم استخدم الطاقة الكهربية

لانتاج طاقة كهربية 

ياخى الناس الاجانب نجحوا لانهم تعاونوا لتوصيل العلم وليس للجدل والسفسطة 
ما الذى تجده من هذه الردود ؟
ماذا تتفيد المسلمين من تلك الردود ؟
لماذا رفضك لمشروع يحل ازمات مالية لكثير من الشباب والاسر الفقيرة ؟

هل اجد لك رد ولو واحد يؤيد ان الهيدروجن يصل لادارة محرد السيارة بغض النظر من مكان انتاجه

بالطبع لا
كل الناس نجحت بالعالم و من العرب كذالك

واجد بموضوعى من ياتئ ليكتب سلبياته

ويعجز الناس ويحبط املهم في الخير الذى اظهره ربك عز وجل 

اتمنى ان اجد ردود ايجابية لك وليست سلبية



والله انى لا اتعجب ممكن ينفق وقته على منع العلم ومحاربتة 
ويقدم فشله للناس 
اليس فينا مثل ابن سينا 
وللعلم هنالك من الاساتذة بالجامعات من نجحوا فى التحول الكامل لوقود الماء ولكن متى يخرج المشروع للناس 
و هو حق الاختراع ملك لصاحبه 

هذا يعطيك الامل ان تبحث حتى تصل الى ما وصل اليه او افضل منه 
هذه هى الايجابية 
ونحن مازلنا نجادل 
ما الذى قدمته لامتك اخى بجدلك 

هل قدمت لهم شء مفيد

لابدمن تقديم العلم النافع وليس حجب العلم عن الناس وليس لك اى تجارب به 
فهل نكذب مانراه من التجارب الناجحه 
وليس الثائر الشخصي او العناد او التحدى
ابليس تحدى ادم عليه السلام

وادم نبي ومن اهل الجنه 
وابليس نجح فى سحب الكثير جدا من اولاد ادم معه الى النار ليخلد فيها

فان كانت لك مشاركات اخرى بموضوعاتى فاتمنى ان تكتب ردود تنفع المسلمين وتكون ايجابية 
او اكتب رايك في موضوع منفصل باسمك وارحنا من جدلك 
الهم اغفر لى ولك وسائر المسلمين


----------



## lila2003 (6 يونيو 2008)

أنا آسف فلم أقصد التحدي أو أظهار خطا ما 
أولا الألواح المستخدمة من الستانلس 5*9 سماكة 5 ميلى 
كل خلية بها 5 موجب 4 سالب 8 متعادل بالترتيب التالي 
موجب ، متعادل ، سالب ، متعادل ، موجب ، متعادل ...
بالنسبة للمحلول الذي به فقد استخدمت الماء مع ملعقة كبيرة من الكربونات (كربونات الصوديم )والتي تستخدم عندنا مع الفلافل ( الكربونة )
بالنسبة لوحدة الكهرباء هي ليست بالضعف الذي تتوقعونه فال 4 أمبير التي كان يقيسها الجهاز هي 4 أمبير علي الداخل أي 4 أمبير 220 فولت أما عند التحويل إلي 12 فولت فيثل الأمبير إلي 40 

وحتي لا أطيل فقد جربتها علي السيارة وأعططت نفس كم الغاز ولكن السيارة كانت في وضع سلانسه 
بمعني أني لم أكن أضغط بنزين فقط علي تشغيل المحرك 
أعلم أني عندما أقود السيارة سيعطي أميبر أعلي بكثير 

بالنسبة للألاك المستخدمة انما أستخدمها للتجربة وهي من النوع النحاسي لذا مقاومتها صفرية 

لي سؤال لو وضعت الألواح بدون ألواح تعادلة بمعنى أن أضعها موجب سالب موجب سالب ..... سالب موجب 
حل ستتحسن الأداء لأني أظن أن مقاومتها ستقل في هذه الحالة وستسمح بمرور تيار أعلي 
فما رأكم 

أما عن الصورة

فها هي 















لي سؤال آخر هل لو وضعت أسيد بطارية مع السائل هل ستتحسن العملية ..؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> أنا آسف فلم أقصد التحدي أو أظهار خطا ما
> أولا الألواح المستخدمة من الستانلس 5*9 سماكة 5 ميلى
> كل خلية بها 5 موجب 4 سالب 8 متعادل بالترتيب التالي
> موجب ، متعادل ، سالب ، متعادل ، موجب ، متعادل ...
> ...




السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا ولا داعى للاسف 
لاننى ضقت ذرعا ببعض المداخلات ممن لا يريد الا الفشل للناس
كاننى اول من اخترع هذا 

وهذا ما احزننى كاننى الوحيد بالعالم من يانادى بذالك
و كانك لم تشاهد كل تلك التجاب الناجحه اللتى وضعتها بالمنتدى فل هذة فبركة بالطبع لا 

ولكن للاسف هذا العلم محارب فى كل مكان 
من الذى يستفيد من غلاء البنزين و بعد ان تستخدم الماء بديل عنه 

ما افعله هو نقل العلم بعد التاكد من صحته وعن تجارب 

فلن اكذب ما اثبتت التجارب لى صحته 

على العموم حصل خير 

اولا 
ان اردت النجاح فلتعلم انه ياتى بعد الفشل مرات ومرات 
وهكذا يكون الفرح به
ثانيا تلافى السلبيات والاخطاء 

كابلات التوصيل مقاومتها صفر 
ولكن يا استاذى العزيز اعتقد انك نسيت كيف يمر التيار الكهربي 

فمقطع السلك هو الذى يتحكم فى كمية التيار المار 

وان الاسلاك اللتى تم استخدمها لاتصلح لمرور اكثر من 4 او 10 امبير 
الدليل شاهد بنفسك التجاب على يوايوب تجد كابلات للتوصيل 

ولانك هنا تسببت في شئ يسمى خنق التيار الكهربي 

كمن قام بتركيب صنبور ماء -حنفية- صغير على ماسورة كنبيرة جدا وضغط الماء بها ضعيف 
لان الفولت زل عن قدرتهال 12 

وان اردت ان تتاكد اخلع كابل البطارية لسيارتك وضع السلك المستخدم اول ادراة المحرك 
النتيجة عمدمجرك بالاضافة الى انصهار ذالك السلك
ولعدم قدرته على تحمل التيار 

وكذالك الحل فى الشتاء عندما تعطل بطارية السيارتة فهل يستخدم ذالك السمك للسك لادرة السيارة من سيارة اخرى
بالطيع لا

ثالثا 

البيكربونات لم استطع التجربة عليها لعدم توفرها لدى وانما جربت مسحوق الخبيز للكيك والتورته ويسمي البيج بودر 

او البيك صودا ويباع بالمحلات ومتوفر بكثرة 

و ضخع ملعقتان اة ثلاته بكل برطمان 

ستجد فرق واسع

لان كلما زاد الغلوى كلما كان التاثير افضل وذالك الى الحد المناسب = تقريبا 20 الى 25 % والباقى ماء

و الافضل على الاطلاق الصودا الكاوية - هيدروكسيد الصوديوم - ولكنك ذكرت انها غير متوفرة

رابعا ان لم تجد فرق قوى وشديد 
قم بالغاء الاواح المتعادله و ابقر على الكاثود والانود 

وان شاء الله تعالى ستجد فرق واضح 

النجاح والفشل يرجع الى مدى اقتناعى وايمانى بفكرة صحيحة اما ان كنت في شك منها فلا فائدة لان الياس دائما ستجده امامك

اصبر وحاول واول محاولة لك كانت ناجحة جدا في تقديري الشخصي

استخدم اسلاك سماكة 6 مللى 

وف انتظار تجاربك

والله الموفق


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يونيو 2008)

> لي سؤال آخر هل لو وضعت أسيد بطارية مع السائل هل ستتحسن العملية ..؟


اذالك 

لاننا نستخم قلوى وليس حامض 

مثل ممكن اضع بعض الملح على كوب الشاى 

لايجوز ابدا ان نستخدم حامض البطارية لتحليل الماء 

لا تفعل ذالك

استخدم بودرة البيك بودر كما هى بالافلام المشروحة


----------



## lila2003 (6 يونيو 2008)

الأسلاك التي تكلمت عنها غير متوفرة وغالية جدا لذا سأستخدم نفس الأسلاك ولكن علي أربع أضعاف أي أني سأضع أربع أسلاك بالتوازي بدك السلك الواحد وسأتبع تعليماتك ونكون علي الإتصال ولا تقلق علي فأنا والحمد لله من أصحاب النفس الطويل 

لي سؤال ذكر أحد الإشخاص في أحد المواقع أن اللوحة التي يعمل عليها الانيون أو الشواحن المستخدمة عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي تعطي نفس التردد 

فلو وضعنا بعدها ترازستورة البور واستخدمناها كدارة رنين بدل أن نعمل الدائرة فما رأيك


----------



## lila2003 (6 يونيو 2008)

الأسلاك التي تكلمت عنها غير متوفرة وغالية جدا لذا سأستخدم نفس الأسلاك ولكن علي أربع أضعاف أي أني سأضع أربع أسلاك بالتوازي بدك السلك الواحد وسأتبع تعليماتك ونكون علي الإتصال ولا تقلق علي فأنا والحمد لله من أصحاب النفس الطويل 

لي سؤال ذكر أحد الإشخاص في أحد المواقع أن اللوحة التي يعمل عليها الانيون أو الشواحن المستخدمة عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي تعطي نفس التردد 

فلو وضعنا بعدها ترازستورة البور واستخدمناها كدارة رنين بدل أن نعمل الدائرة فما رأيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> الأسلاك التي تكلمت عنها غير متوفرة وغالية جدا لذا سأستخدم نفس الأسلاك ولكن علي أربع أضعاف أي أني سأضع أربع أسلاك بالتوازي بدك السلك الواحد وسأتبع تعليماتك ونكون علي الإتصال ولا تقلق علي فأنا والحمد لله من أصحاب النفس الطويل
> 
> لي سؤال ذكر أحد الإشخاص في أحد المواقع أن اللوحة التي يعمل عليها الانيون أو الشواحن المستخدمة عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي تعطي نفس التردد
> 
> فلو وضعنا بعدها ترازستورة البور واستخدمناها كدارة رنين بدل أن نعمل الدائرة فما رأيك





> لي سؤال ذكر أحد الإشخاص في أحد المواقع أن اللوحة التي يعمل عليها الانيون أو الشواحن المستخدمة عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي تعطي نفس التردد


لا اعلم ماهى وماهى مواصفاتها 

ولكن التردد هنالك من نجح بتردد 40 هرتز 
ومنهم من استخدم ال 50 هرتز
ومنهم من استخدم ال 60 هرتز 

ولكن لابد من القياس على جهاز الاسيليوسكوب للحصول على الموجة المربعة = وهذة ليسشت سهله غير لمن اعتاد على تصنيع الذوائر

دائرة الرنين دائرة احترافية لمن يصنعها ويطورها


== عموما اخلع الواح المتعادل واجعل الالواح سالب موجب سالب موجب 
و ارفع لنا الصور 

ولا تنس ات تضاعف خامة البيكربونات 3 مرات بكل برطمان على الاقل 

ولماذا لم تستخدم البيك بودر حتى الان فهو افضل؟

ياريت خطوة خطوة لا تتشتت 



> أني سأضع أربع أسلاك بالتوازي بدك السلك الواحد وسأتبع تعليماتك



ولتاظر منك صورة لحجم الاسلاك بعد التقشير للبلاستك المغطى لها والتجميع 
حى اعرف حجم القطر مناسب ان لا

ولا تنس كذالك الاسلاك بداخل البرطمان 
الموصله لالواح الاستانلس 

حتى ا تجد نقطة خنق للتيار الكهربي



> وسأتبع تعليماتك ونكون علي الإتصال ولا تقلق علي فأنا والحمد لله من أصحاب النفس الطويل



ان شاء الله تعالى فانت على وشك الوصول 
لاحظ ان اول تجربة لك كان الغاز اكثر بكثير من الاخيرة 

اقصد التجربة فى الكوب وعلى 3 شرائح


----------



## lila2003 (7 يونيو 2008)

صور الأسلاك والصفائح











وهذه صورة السلك الأساسي 






إذا الأساسي لا يكفي أبلغني أجعله 6 خطوط أو 8 
بس أنا بحاول أقلل تكلفة التجربة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 يونيو 2008)

> إذا الأساسي لا يكفي أبلغني أجعله 6 خطوط أو 8
> بس أنا بحاول أقلل تكلفة التجربة


لم افهم المقصود بذالك

ولاحظ وضع العوازل البلاستك 

كما بالصورة هنا 






وما هو قطر السلك الموصل على كل صفيحة

هل هو واحد ملليمتر ؟

للتكلفة استخدم للتجارب اى سلك عتى وان كان الذى يستخدم للكهرباء بالمنزل
سلك قديم او مستعمل

المهم قطر السلك كام مللى ؟؟؟

لان كهرباء السيارت تعتمد على الاقطار والسماكة للاسلاك 
فهى تختلف عن كهرباء المنزل 

وعل اشتريت بودرة الخبيز 
المسماه البيك بودر










http://www.ma7room.com/upload/download.php?filename=8854294551.9ng


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 يونيو 2008)

صورة 
لكفاءة البيك بودر 
فى انتاج الغاز 






لاحظ كم الغاز الصاعد من 5 كاثود وانود فقط


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 يونيو 2008)

صورة اخرى






لاحظ حجم وسرعة الفقاعات


----------



## lila2003 (7 يونيو 2008)

قطر السلك المرتبط بكل قطعة 2 مل 
وطبعا لما نعمل 4 أسلاك منه بيصر أفضل يعني حوالي 4 مل

بو عملنا 6 أسلاك حتصير تقريبا 6مل 
بالنسبة للبيكم باودر الحمد لله متوفر بكثرة 
ان شاء الله سأستخدمه في التجربة القادمة لكن لاحظت أنه لا يذوب يسهولة يحتاج إلي تحريك كتيير 
وهذه صورة البيكنج باودر المتواجد عندنا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> قطر السلك المرتبط بكل قطعة 2 مل
> وطبعا لما نعمل 4 أسلاك منه بيصر أفضل يعني حوالي 4 مل
> 
> بو عملنا 6 أسلاك حتصير تقريبا 6مل
> ...



بالتوفيق بأذن الله تعالى 


هذا هو المقصود 
عموما العادى ان كثير من الخامات بيصير بها احيانا نوع من الغش التجارى 


لذالك تجده لايذوب بسهولة

المهم 

اثناء التجربة المعدل العاد ى للبودرة المستوردة واحد ونصف ملعقة ساى على كل لتر ماء 

اما بالنسبة للمنتج المحلى فستختلف

فقم باذابة 10 او عشرين كبس صغير = اعتقد الكيس يساوى حجم ملعقة = فى كوب ماء 
حوالى 100 سنيمتر ماء

لتحصل على محلول مركز يمكن منه زيادة تركيز باقي البرطمانات

==

صم ابداء يزادة التركيز بالوحدات حتى تحصل على اعلى خرج للغاز مع ملاحظة التيار الكهربي 

واعطنا البيانات للتجربة


----------



## البلال80 (7 يونيو 2008)

وفقكم الله ياأخوتي الى مافيه خير هذه الأمة وقد بدأت موضوع تحليل الماء منذ 2004 وإبان بحثي قابلتني أعمال Dingle و Meyer وحتى أبحاث شركة Xogen التي أنزلت منتجها من الخلايا وأجهزة التدفئة ووحدات إنتاج الطاقة النظيفة في 2005 وكل من ذكرتهم إعتمدوا نظرية الرنين بناءا على دائرة ستانلي ماير .
ماعاق تقدمي هو خبرتي في مجال الإلكترونيات ضعيفة وتوقفت لأدرسها خصيصا وأشتد عزمي في المثابرة لإنجاح المشروع خاصة بعد حال أخواننا في غزة وإحتياجهم للطاقة.
بالنسبة للتحليل الكهربي بإضافة مادة قلوية للماء ؛ الى أي مدى يعتبر مجديا وماهي كفاءة الإنتاج بإستعمال بيكربونات الصوديوم ؟
وهل يمكن إرجاع خرج العادم بعد إحتراق الغاز الى وحدة الإنتاج مرة أخرى أم يعتبر مفقودا؟
وهل يكون خرج العادم عبارة عن ماء صافي أو يحوي شوائب من أملاح الصوديوم؟
وشكرا لكم أخوتي على هذه الفرصة وعلى مشاركاتكم الفاعلة ونسأل الله التوفيق
والحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكورا اخى كتابة نتائج تجاربك حتى تزداد المادة العلمية للموضوع



> بالنسبة للتحليل الكهربي بإضافة مادة قلوية للماء ؛ الى أي مدى يعتبر مجديا وماهي كفاءة الإنتاج بإستعمال بيكربونات الصوديوم ؟


البيكربونات لم اجربها 
ولكن مسحوق الخبيز بيكنج بودر كان افضل 

والافضل منهم البوتاسا الكاوية لن يلزم معها الحذر لانها مثل الحوامض فى قوتها وكانت تضاف في الماضى الى مسحوق الغسيل ليكون اكثر تاثيرا في ازالة البقع و الاوساخ

التجربة خير دليل لك
فعليك بها

وشاهد الالف التجارب والعديد من الشركات الناجحة على النترنت

حتى تزداد خبرتك


> وهل يمكن إرجاع خرج العادم بعد إحتراق الغاز الى وحدة الإنتاج مرة أخرى أم يعتبر مفقودا؟



هناك من استخدم جزء من العادم ونجح فر ذالك 

ولا تنس انه 90 % هواء ساخن جدا جدا



> وهل يكون خرج العادم عبارة عن ماء صافي أو يحوي شوائب من أملاح الصوديوم؟


سؤال غريب جدت 
هل قرات الموضوعات الشارحه له ؟

الوقود غاز فيكف تستطيع تحمل الاملاح غلى الغاز ؟

قلنا للمرة الالف العادم بخارماء وهواء ساخن 
لايوجد املاح بالعادم 
اللهم اغفر لى ولك وللمسلمين


----------



## lila2003 (7 يونيو 2008)

هذه تجربة جديدة علي ثلاث وحدات وفق التعديلات التي تفاهمنا عليها 
والنتيجة بلا شك أفضل بكتيير 
تفضل شوف بنفسك 
وان كان هناك تعديلات يا ريت توافينا فيها 
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=006.flv

سأكمل الثلاث وحدات الأخرى علي نفي المنوال وأجمع الست وحدات علي التوالي معا مرة وعلي التوازي مرة 
وأري النتائج 
بس أنا اجازتي من العمل جمعة وسبت بكون أسرع في هذه الأيام 
بمعني أن النتيج الكاملة (6 وحدات ) قد تأخد مني يومين أو ثلاث حتي تجهز 
ولك احترامي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> هذه تجربة جديدة علي ثلاث وحدات وفق التعديلات التي تفاهمنا عليها
> والنتيجة بلا شك أفضل بكتيير
> تفضل شوف بنفسك
> وان كان هناك تعديلات يا ريت توافينا فيها
> ...



الحمد لله النتائج افضل بكثير جدا

والان الى الملاحظات الهامة

1==

االمفروض ان هذى الكمية من الغاز تصدر من برطمان واحد 

بمعنى انها تكون 3 أضعاف ما هو بالفديو 

2==

المرحلة القادمة باذن الله تعالى ستستغرق بعض الوقت لذالك فلا داعى للاستعجال وانت على اول الطريق باذن الله تعالى 

ستقوم بعمل بعض التعديلات 
الاول ما هى كمية البيكنج بودر المستخدمه لكل برطمان ؟

ملعقة او 2 او 3 او 5 

للتعرف على ذالك اجعل برطمان به ملعقة 
الثانى به 3 ملاعق 
الثالث به 6 ملاعق 
ثم اختبر سرعة خروج الغاز من كل واحد مع قياس الامبير المستخدم لكل بركمان واعطائى النتائج

ملاحظة هامة جدا = اريد قياسات الامبير 
يمكن سؤال كهربائى او ميكانيكى السيارات عن اماكن بيع الانواع الرخيصة اعتقد فى حدود 10 ريال سعودى او اقل - قس ذالك على العملة المحلية لبلدك 

او جرب عنده على جهازه ان كانت غالية 

3==

اعد التجربة لفترة 5 دقائق او حتى 20 دقيقة ما هى درجه حرارة اسلاك التوصيل 

ان سخنت منك فستحتاج الى مضاعفة الاسلاك 
لان التيار لايقدر على المرور بسهولة وبالتالى تقل سرعته و يقل الغاز

4==

قم بالاختبار 
باشكال مختلفة 
مرة 2 وحدة على التوالى لتحصل على 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 2 برطملن وقم بالتوصيل على التوازى مرة التوالى مرة

ثم اجعلهم مجموعتين 3 برطمانات مرة على التوالى ومرة على التوازى


5==
درجة حرارة الماء 

هام جدا التحليل الكهربي المباشر للماء يقوم بتسخين الماء 

احيانا يصل الى درجة الغليان - وهذه لانريدها 

افضل درجات للوحدة عوالى 60 درجة مؤية

لذالك قلت لك يجب التجربة لفترة تصل الى 20 دقيقة 
وستجد ان نسبة الغاز تزيد مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة 

وفحاول الثبات على ال60 درجة ولا تتجاوزها 

6==

كنت اريد صورة الوحدات الجديدة من الدخل

عموما يجب التجربة على السيارة معرفة الفرق بينها وبين التجارب على جهاز البور سبلاى الذى تستخدمه

و الوصول الى استخدام حوالى 20 أمبير من السيارة وهى دائرة لمدة 20 دقيقة 

فقود الكهرباء بالسيارة اقوى واسه 

فيكفي ان البطارية 60 امبير تعطى صدمة كهربائية عند تشغيل المارش تصل الى 460 امبير فى بعض الانواع 
وتسمي لحظة البدء 

فكفائتها احسن من البور 



> بس أنا اجازتي من العمل جمعة وسبت بكون أسرع في هذه الأيام


اذا لقائنا الجمعة والسبت باذن الله تعالى 

و بالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## lila2003 (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه صورة قياس الأمبير عندما تكون الثلاث وحدات علي التوالي قياسها 37 أمبير

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/15.jpg






وهذه عندما تكوم اثنتين فقط علي التوالي 

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/14.jpg





بالنسبة للتشغيل لمدة 5 دقائق أو 20 دقيقة أنا أخشي علي البور أن يغذي هذا الكم من الأمبير 
خاصة ان كنت سأعمل علي خلية واحدة فأعتد أن الأمبير قد يصل إلي 70 أمبير 

سأحاول أن أجهز الوحدات الثلاث الأخري وبكوابل أكثر سماكة 
وأجرب عليهم جميعا أن أضع ملعقة واحدة 
ثم اثنتين و.... حتي 6 ملاعق للبرطمان الواحد 
وسأحاول أن يكون قياس الأمبير معي لأنه ليس لس هو لأحد أصدقائي 
وهو يساوي عندنا بغزة حوالي 150 شيكل اي حوالي 35-40 دولار 
لا أعرف من أي البلاد أنت حتي أقيس لك علي العمله عندكم 
سأكون علي اتصال حتي لو لم يكن الأيام خمعة أو سبت لمن سيكون العمل مكثف هي هذه الأيام 
والله الموفق


----------



## عاهد بدر (8 يونيو 2008)

معذرة يا اخواني فقد كنت أتكلم من خلال التسجيل الخاص بأختي ليلى 
(lila2003)
لذلك فقد عملت تسجيل جديد باسمي وسأتواصل من خلاله لأكمل التجارب ان شاء الله 
فلا تستغربوا استكمالي لتجربة lila2003 فأنا أصلا من كان يقوم بالتجربة 
معذرة مرة أخري


----------



## عاهد بدر (8 يونيو 2008)

لي سؤال 
هل أستطيع تخزين ما حصلت عليه في جرة غاز فارغة لضغط معين 
ومن ثم استخدامها بالسيارة


----------



## عاهد بدر (8 يونيو 2008)

لأستطيع أن أعرف أفضل تركيز للقلوي 
يمكن استخدام الأميتر أليس كذلك ..؟؟
فأعلي تيار يمر هو أفضل تركيز 
أليس هذا صحيح...؟؟
أم يجب في كل مرة حساب حجم الغاز المنتج ..؟؟؟


----------



## عاهد بدر (9 يونيو 2008)

وجدت أحد المحلات تبيع البوتاسا الكاوية للمختبرات العلمية 
ولكنها غالية جدا تعادل نصف كيلو 70 شيكل أي حوالي 20 دولار 
فإذا النتائج بتكون أفضل كتيير بالبوتاسا بشتريها 
بس إذا البيكنج باودر بيسد فهذا أفضل 
فما رأيك أخر مبتدئ لينكس ..؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

عاهد بدر قال:


> لي سؤال
> هل أستطيع تخزين ما حصلت عليه في جرة غاز فارغة لضغط معين
> ومن ثم استخدامها بالسيارة


اخى الكريم 
معذرة لان وقتى ضيق جدا 
فمشكورا الالتزام بيوم الجمعة والسبت 
واعتمد على الصبر 

فهو دليل النجاح

اخى ان اردت فعلا ان تتعلم فاهب الى اورش الميكانيكا واسال وتعلم 

الذى يتم فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى يتم تطبيقه هنا

لابد من مواصفات كما فى حالة الغاز الطبيعى واسال المتخصصين فى هذا المجال 
تخزين الروجين لامشكله فيها 
السيارات الحديثة بها خزانات هيدروجين

اما وقود الماء فخطر لانه جاهز للا شتعال داخل الخزان 

فحدد ما تريد وتختار


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

عاهد بدر قال:


> لأستطيع أن أعرف أفضل تركيز للقلوي
> يمكن استخدام الأميتر أليس كذلك ..؟؟
> فأعلي تيار يمر هو أفضل تركيز
> أليس هذا صحيح...؟؟
> أم يجب في كل مرة حساب حجم الغاز المنتج ..؟؟؟




نعم تجاربك هى اللتى تحدد ذالك

وخصوصا ان كل من توصل لذالك سجل له برائة اختراع وبالتالى لن يبوح بالسر والمواصفات
ولكن المسالة سهلة بالتجربة

استخدم الاميتر واعرف انسب كمية غاز بالمقارنة مع الامبير المستخدم
نعم يجب حساب حجم الغاز كل مرة 

ولا تنس قياس درجة حرارة الماء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

عاهد بدر قال:


> وجدت أحد المحلات تبيع البوتاسا الكاوية للمختبرات العلمية
> ولكنها غالية جدا تعادل نصف كيلو 70 شيكل أي حوالي 20 دولار
> فإذا النتائج بتكون أفضل كتيير بالبوتاسا بشتريها
> بس إذا البيكنج باودر بيسد فهذا أفضل
> فما رأيك أخر مبتدئ لينكس ..؟




ما هو سبب الغلاء ؟

عموما لا افضل انك تستخدم البوتاسا لان خبرتك حسب ما ارى ليست كافيه للتعامل مع القلويات 
يعنى ممكن تحرق ايدك بها 

الافضل لحالتك البيكنج بودر

بالنسبة للبوتاسا سهل جدا تصنيعها 
فقط اسال اى مدرس كمياء 

كنا بنصنها في معمل المدرسة 
لانها تستخدم لصناعة الصابون

اصبر واكمل تجاربك ولا تستعجل ولا تشتت افكارك بالكثير 

خطوة بخطوة تصل باذن الله تعالى

لقائنا الجمعة


----------



## عاهد بدر (9 يونيو 2008)

علي العموم سبب الغلاء 
ألا أننا في حصار ولا يكاد يدخل غزة إلا المواد الغذائية 
والسبب الثاني أن الكيماويات أصلا ممنوعة من الدخول رسميا مخافة استخدامها من قبل المقاومة في صناعة المتفجرات 
سأكمل التجارب وأنشرها ان شاء الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

*أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم موعدنا مع انتاج عربي 

نعم تم تصنيع مولد وقود الماء 80 % ماء 
فى المعهد المتخصص للتكنولوجيا التطبيقية 
ب صفرو

لا اعلم اين تلك المدينه المسمي صفرو

وغالبا اظن انها ببلاد المغرب العربي 
لان الشارح يتحدث الفرنسية بطلاقة ولانها لغه التعليم هناك

الرابطللفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته

هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related

 اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related 


وان لم يعمل الرابط فضع اسم الفلم في يوتيوب واعمل له بحث لتجده 
اسم الفلم

 اقتباس:
Essai d'un moteur aves le système Pantone 

الان مع الشرح والصور

1==

صورة خلية انتاج الوقود












2==








3==
صورة اسم المعهد










4==

صورة المعهد









5==










6==












7==
صورة المحرك الذى سيتم التطبيق عليه
وانشاء الخلية

اعتقد انه مشروع تخرج
فى سنه 2005 الى 2007









8==











9==
صورة اخذ القياسات










10==

صورة تقطيع مواسير مجرى الوقود










11==

صورة تجميع خزان الوقود من المعدن









12==












13==
صورة تركيب مواسير الوقود بالخزان











14==

صورة لحام الخزان وتقفيله









15==











16==
صور متتالية للمواسير والوصلات المستخدمة











17==











18==














19==
تجميع الوصلات 











20==











21==












22==














23==













24==
صورة المحرك بعد تجميع الخلية عليه













25==













26==
صورة لاختبار ناتج العادم بمنديل
بخار الماء










27==
لاحظ بالصورة الفرق بين ناتج عادم الوقود البترولى و على اليسار العادم باستخدام وقود الماء

هذا الهباب الاسود هو الهاء المسمم الذى نتنفسه جميعا

فمتى ننقذ انفسنا من التلوث وندخر اموالنا المهدرة









ومن هنا نجد ان هذا العلم يدرس بالمعاهد والجامعات 
فمتى يخرج الى النور والتطبيق العملى لخدمة البشرية
و الحد من التلوث

تمت بحمد الله تعالى ​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

*Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء*

السلام عليكم 

اليوم موعدنا مع 
شرح لنظرية المخترع باول بانتونى 
التى اذهلت العلماء
انها تعتمد على استخدام بروسسر لتفتيت الماء فى درجة حرارة عالية جدا مما يؤدى بالنهاية الى الحصول على ما يسمي البلازما 
وحى خليط لاى شئ مخلوط بالماء ويتحول الى وقود 
بداية من ماء البطارية الى بواقى الاطعمة

و هنا يتم دمج نظام الكربراتير مع نظام العادم فى وحدة مشتركة

ومن خلال التحكم بها ينتج الوقود ويستمر المحرك فى الدوران

بل يتم الاستغناء تماما عن الكربراتير بما يشبه المحابس للفتح والتزويد 

الرابط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدة شرح المخترع لنظرية فى امريكا 
هنا 
 اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrxu...eature=related 
كود:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrxueyulPc&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrxu...eature=related

كود PHP:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrxueyulPc&feature=related 
 ​ 
 وان لم تعمل معك الرابط فاعمل له بحث في جوجل او يوتيوب واكتب اسم الفلم 

اسم الفلم 

 اقتباس:
HHO GAS RESPECT TO PAUL PANTONE WHO IS IN PRISON 

الان مع الصور والشرح

انتظر التحميل

1==
صورة المخترع يقدم اختراعه الجديد








2==

صورة الجهاز









3==

صورة وحدة انتاج الوقود









تابعوا الباقى 
جارى رفع باقى الصور​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

4==

صورة الماسورة المدمجة مكان بدء ماسورة الوقود بداخل تلك الماسورة - العادم











5==
صورة مكان المشترك الخاص بخروج بعض العادم لاعادة استخدامه كوقود













6==

صورة تشرح مرور باقى العادم من داخل الخلية لتسخينها والى الخارج












7==


صورة منفذ العادم











8==


صورة مكان المحبس المتحكم فى كمية العادم المطلوب اعادة استخدامه









9==



صورة توضح ماسورة تمرير هذا الجزء البسيط من العادم لاعادة استخدامه









10==

صورة يشرح فيها ان العادم ينزل الى اسفل الماء والوقود السائل حتى تحدث عملية التايين











11==


صورة توضح انه خلال عملية التايين يتصاعد العادم مع الوقود الى اعلى 








12==


صورة توضح مكان مرور الماء المشحون او بخارة ومكان خروجه من الخلية الحاضنه الى ماسورة التسخين الشديد









13==













14==













15==













16==













17==












18==













19==












20==














21==













22==













23==















24==












25==












26==
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

26==












27==












28==












29==











30==











31==










32==












33==













34==












35==











36==












37==











38==











39==










40==











41==













42==

















43==













44==











45==













46==









47==











48==










49==












50==












تمت بحمد الله تعالى
=
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

من اراد نقل هذا الموضوع فيمكنه ذالك بدون ان يسألنى 
فالعلم لله تعالى


----------



## عاهد بدر (11 يونيو 2008)

أولا قد قمت بعدة تجارب علي زيادة تركيز البيكمبودر 
ولاحظت أنني كلما زدت زاد التيار المار وبالتالي زاد كمية الهيدروجين الصادر 
النتائج علي 6 وحدات علي التوالي حتي يكون فرق التيار واضح 

وهي كالآتي
ملعقة واحدة 





ملعقتين 







ثلاث ملاعق






أربع ملاعق






5 ملاعق






6 ملاعق


----------



## عاهد بدر (11 يونيو 2008)

والآن استطعت أن أحصل علي البوتاسا الكاوية 
بتركيز 50 %
وقمت بكسره بالماء حتي حصلت علي تركيز 25%

وقمت عليه التجربة 
وكانت النتائج التالية 
عند ربط الوحدات السته معا علي التوالي وصل الأمبير إلي 27 مع أن نفس التوصيل بالبيكمبودر لم يتعدي 11 

وهذه صورته بااستخدام البوتاسا الكاوية






ولكن ما أثار استغرابي هو أن كمية اللغاز الناتج لا تزال 2 لتر في الدقيقة باستحدام الست وحدات معا بالبوتاسا الكاوية بتيار 27 أمبير 

وقد جربتها علي السيارة فلم يتحسن أداء الماتور إلا قليل لا يكاد يذكر 

مع أنني حسب قرأتي علمت أن أفضل تيار هو في حدود العشرين مع ست وحدات متتالية وهذا ما حصل معي غير أني لم أحصل علي نتائج مرضية 

فأين الخلل ان لاحظتم مشكلة 
وهذه روابط الفيديو للتجارب 

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=10062008001.flv

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=10062008002.flv

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=10062008003.flv

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=10062008004.flv

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=10062008005.flv

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/ahed_Bader/?action=view&current=10062008.flv

ولكم الشكر


----------



## عاهد بدر (11 يونيو 2008)

والغريب أيضا أنه عند وصل ثلاث وحدات فقط علي التوالي تخرج كم من الغاز أكبر بكثير من التي تنتجها عند وصل الست وحدات بشكل متسلسل 

أنا أعرف ان التيار يكون في حالو الثلاث وحدا علي جدا يصل إلي 50 أمبير 
ولكن في حالة الست وحدات يصل إلي 27 أمبير ولكن علي الأقل يجب أن تكون كم الغاز الناتج واحد 
وهذا ما لم يحدث


----------



## عاهد بدر (13 يونيو 2008)

بقد قمت بعمل تجربة جديدة علي اللوحة الإلكترونية المزعومة المسماه دائرة الرنين 
ولكن كانت الفاجعة 
لم يحدث أي تحليل للماء نهائيا 
التوصيل بدون الدائة ينتج أكثر ب10 أضعاف من الإنتاج باللوحة
أقصد الدئرة التي بها حبتين 555 والتي تنتج تردد لإشارة مربعة


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

اخي عاهد
ان قراءات ألأميتر عندك غير صحيحة , لانك تستخدم تيار Dc يينما ألأميتر الذي تستخدمه مصمم لقياس تيار Ac , على اي حال قراءات الاميتر يمكن استخدامها للمقارنة وليس لمعرفة القيمة المضبوطة للتيار .


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

اخي عاهد
هل قمت بفحص تردد الرنين بواسطة ألأوسلسكوب , قبل توصيلها بوحدة التحليل ؟
فربما ان الدائرة ألألكترونية عاطلة ولا تعمل .


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

اخي عاهد
اذكرك ان استخدام الدائرة ألألكترونية يتم مع الماء العادي او المقطر , وليس مع الماء الحامضي او القاعدي


----------



## gasem333 (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
الاخ عاهد من ين حصلت على دائرة الرنين افدنا جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## البلال80 (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أما بعد فنسأل الله التوفيق لكل باحث مخلص النية لله تعالى
بالنسبة لدائرة الرنين أو ماتعرف بدائرة ستانلي ماير على هذا الرابط يوجد تحليل موضوعي وشرح لكيفية تجميعها (بصورة نظرية وليس فيديو)
http://www.overunity.com/index.php?topic=3549.msg57420
وأيضا على الرابط أدناه عرض لمبدأ عملها (بصورة نظرية وليس فيديو)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Meyer
وعلى هذا الموقع أدناه يوجد المزيد من ما ذكر
http://www.waterfuelcell.org/
والله الموفق والحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## عاهد بدر (14 يونيو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> اخي عاهد
> هل قمت بفحص تردد الرنين بواسطة ألأوسلسكوب , قبل توصيلها بوحدة التحليل ؟
> فربما ان الدائرة ألألكترونية عاطلة ولا تعمل .



أخي نعم قد قمت برؤية الإسارة علي شاشة الأسلسكوب وان أردت أرسلت لك صورتها وصورة الموجة الظاهرة 

وأيضا جربتعا علي الماء الملفتر وليس المقطر 
وجربتها أيضا علي ماء بة بعض القلوي وأيضا لم تعطي أي نتائج


----------



## عاهد بدر (14 يونيو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> الاخ عاهد من ين حصلت على دائرة الرنين افدنا جزاك الله خيرا.



هذا أحد المواقع التي تحدثت عن نفس الموضوع 

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=155468


----------



## استاذ القانون (14 يونيو 2008)

عاهد بدر قال:


> أخي نعم قد قمت برؤية الإسارة علي شاشة الأسلسكوب وان أردت أرسلت لك صورتها وصورة الموجة الظاهرة
> 
> وأيضا جربتعا علي الماء الملفتر وليس المقطر
> وجربتها أيضا علي ماء بة بعض القلوي وأيضا لم تعطي أي نتائج


-----------------------------------
هل حاولت ان تغير التردد والتجربة على ترددات مختلفة؟


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (14 يونيو 2008)

يا فتاح الله يفتح عليكم ويزيدكم


----------



## gasem333 (14 يونيو 2008)

عاهد بدر قال:


> هذا أحد المواقع التي تحدثت عن نفس الموضوع
> 
> http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=155468


لسلام عليكم 
يا اخي المواقع هاي كلها بعرفها وعندي رسومات الدائره بس ماني عارف اعمل الدائره لستانلي انا بدي واحد يبعثلي الدائره (الرنين)ويوخذ ثمنها اي يبيعني اياها بيع


----------



## elect092003 (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا جديد في الموظوع وانا الان بصدد ان اجرب دارة الرنين من اجل تحليل الماء وانا اظن ان للوصل الى نتائج افظل يجب البحث معا والتعاون انا في الحقيقة جاءتني فكرة اريد ان اسال عنها وهي ان نظع مكان دارة الرنين سترتار الخاص بالاظواء الغازية فهي عندا تغذية الصفائح 
تغلق الدارة وتفتحها مشكلت بذالك تيار ذات اهتزاز مربع يتوافق مع استهلاك الصفائح وشدة التيار كما انها رخيسة الثمن


----------



## عاهد بدر (16 يونيو 2008)

ممكن ترسم بشكل توضيحي ما ترمي إليه 
كيف مجرد ستارتر حيحول التيار اثابت 12 فولت إلي تيار متردد بموجة مربعة 
كيف يمكن التحكم بالتردد...؟


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 يونيو 2008)

تردد الستارتر منخفض جداً , لا يكفي لتحليل الماء


----------



## elect092003 (18 يونيو 2008)

السترتار هو مجرد اقتراح من عندي 
انا اريد طرح سؤال اذا عملت دارة طنين بي تردد 10 كيلو هارتز حتى 250 كيلو هرتز هل هذه الدارة يمكن انت تحلل الماء
بجهد 2 امبير بينما نحن نحتاج جهدا كبير من اجل انتاج الكمية الكافية التى نريدها لمحرك البنزين 22امبير او اكثر
وكيف تقوم هذه الدارة بتعويظ هذا الجهد 
انا بامكاني صنع تلك الدارة لاني تقني في الا لكترونيك ولذالك اريد شرح كامل عن الذبذبة المطلوبة والشدة المطلوبة وساقوم بصنع الدارة على حسب المطلوب وشكرا لكم وساقوم بتجريبها ان شاء الله


----------



## كمال_حامد (18 يونيو 2008)

الاخ مبتدئ لنكس انت خبير عظيم ومتحمس لفكرة المشروع وصدرك رحب رغم كثرة الانتقادات انا شخصيا كنت مقتنع بمبدء حفظ الطاقة وكنت مقتنع ان ما نحصل عليه من طاقة هيدروجينية نتيجة لتحلل الماء ..... كنت مقتنع انها تساوي الطاقة المبذولة لتفكيك جزئي الماء....... ولكن هذه فكره قد تكون خاطئة والسبب اننا لم نحلل ماء نقي وانما نحلل ماء قلوي ....... اي ان القلوي ساعدنا في تاين جزئ الماء اليh+ و Oh - وبالتالي يمكننا ان نحصل علي طاقة كبيرة هيدروجينية من مصدر كهربي ضعيف وماء مقطر مضافا اليه القلوي 
كما اريد ان اضيف ان هناك عوامل تؤثر علي اداء التجربة وهي ان يكون الماء نقي بدرجة كبيرة بحيث لا يحتوي علي املاح ذائبة قد تتفاعل مع الفلوي وتفقده خواصة


----------



## استاذ القانون (18 يونيو 2008)

elect092003 قال:


> السترتار هو مجرد اقتراح من عندي
> انا اريد طرح سؤال اذا عملت دارة طنين بي تردد 10 كيلو هارتز حتى 250 كيلو هرتز هل هذه الدارة يمكن انت تحلل الماء
> بجهد 2 امبير بينما نحن نحتاج جهدا كبير من اجل انتاج الكمية الكافية التى نريدها لمحرك البنزين 22امبير او اكثر
> وكيف تقوم هذه الدارة بتعويظ هذا الجهد
> انا بامكاني صنع تلك الدارة لاني تقني في الا لكترونيك ولذالك اريد شرح كامل عن الذبذبة المطلوبة والشدة المطلوبة وساقوم بصنع الدارة على حسب المطلوب وشكرا لكم وساقوم بتجريبها ان شاء الله


----------------------------------------
أخي تقني ألألكترونيك , الجهد يقاس بالفولط والتيار بالامبير. 
اعتقد أن الذبذبة تعتمد على شكل الواح التحليل والمسافة بينهم , على اية حال الدائر ة المقترحة في هذا الموقع فيها مقاومات متغيرة للسيطرة على التردد وتغيير نسبةmark\space , اما عن الفولطية فهي 12 فولط ويفضل ربط مثبت فولطية قبل المذبذب لضمان استقرار التردد
بادر ببناء الدائرة فقد بدأت شركات انتاج السيارات بألتحرك 
تمنياتي لك بألموفقية


----------



## elect092003 (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم نعم الجهد بالفولط و التيار بالامبير 
لقد قمت بتركيب تلك الدارة المشكلة اني لم اجد الترنزيستور المناسب ليتحمل التيار 22امبير او اكثر ولذالك انا طرحت السؤال اذاكان الخلية تعمل مع دارة الطنين بتيار 2 امبير حتى 4 امبير يمكن ان نستعمل buz 90
او اي ترنزيستور اخر
المشكلة في قضية الجهد والتيار هواني درسة الاللكترونيك باللغة الفرنسية وانا اخطئ في كثير من الاحيان في بعض المسطلحات ولذالك انا اشكرك على الرد


----------



## استاذ القانون (19 يونيو 2008)

elect092003 قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم نعم الجهد بالفولط و التيار بالامبير
> لقد قمت بتركيب تلك الدارة المشكلة اني لم اجد الترنزيستور المناسب ليتحمل التيار 22امبير او اكثر ولذالك انا طرحت السؤال اذاكان الخلية تعمل مع دارة الطنين بتيار 2 امبير حتى 4 امبير يمكن ان نستعمل buz 90
> او اي ترنزيستور اخر
> المشكلة في قضية الجهد والتيار هواني درسة الاللكترونيك باللغة الفرنسية وانا اخطئ في كثير من الاحيان في بعض المسطلحات ولذالك انا اشكرك على الرد


 ------------------------------------
اخي elect092003
من المفروض ان دائرة ستانلي ماير تستهلك اقل من أمبير واحد , 
عدد ألألواح ومساحتها يؤثر على كمية التيار المسحوب, لذلك اعتقد ان ترانزستور يتحمل 4 amp. قد يكون كافياً , ويفضل تصميم دائرة حماية , لحماية الترانزستور عند حصول حمل زائد
ابدأ بلوحين فقط , واستخدم ماء مقطر لمنع حصول تحليل dc (تحليل فولطا )الذي ان حصل فسوف يرفع التيار بشكل كبير . 
اذا كان لديك دائرة حماية الترانزستور من الحمل الزائد حبذا لو تنفعنا بها .
وفقك الله


----------



## elect092003 (21 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم لقد قمت بالتجربة دون دائرة ستانلي وذالك بمحول مع جسر الديود لتحويل التيار من متناوب الى مستمر فحصلت على 18 فولط مستمر . ودون ان اضع المكثفة من اجل الفيلتراج . الامبيراج للمحول حوالى 4 امبير النتيجة ان الخلية بدات بالعمل لمدة 15 دقيقة تحول الماء الىغاز بنسبة ضعيفة وعدما قمت بتقريب الصفائح البعظهم البعض حوال1.5.ملمتر بعدما ان كانت حوالي 5 ملمتر بدا الماء يتحول الغاز بسرعة كيبر وبعد حوالي 5 دقائق احترق المحول اظن اخى الكريم لو قمنا بوضع دينمو اخر في محرك السيارة بتيار كبير يعمل فقط مع الخلية اظن ان التجربة ستنجح وانا ان شاء الله ساجرب هذه التجربة هذه الايام على مولد للكهرباء صغير


----------



## azoz519 (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## استاذ القانون (22 يونيو 2008)

elect092003 قال:


> اخي الكريم لقد قمت بالتجربة دون دائرة ستانلي وذالك بمحول مع جسر الديود لتحويل التيار من متناوب الى مستمر فحصلت على 18 فولط مستمر . ودون ان اضع المكثفة من اجل الفيلتراج . الامبيراج للمحول حوالى 4 امبير النتيجة ان الخلية بدات بالعمل لمدة 15 دقيقة تحول الماء الىغاز بنسبة ضعيفة وعدما قمت بتقريب الصفائح البعظهم البعض حوال1.5.ملمتر بعدما ان كانت حوالي 5 ملمتر بدا الماء يتحول الغاز بسرعة كيبر وبعد حوالي 5 دقائق احترق المحول اظن اخى الكريم لو قمنا بوضع دينمو اخر في محرك السيارة بتيار كبير يعمل فقط مع الخلية اظن ان التجربة ستنجح وانا ان شاء الله ساجرب هذه التجربة هذه الايام على مولد للكهرباء صغير


 -------------------------------------------------------
اخي الكريم 
احترقت المحولة اما لانها صغيرة ولم تتحمل تيار الدائرة 
او ان قنطرة الدايود قد احترقت فأصبحت شورت وادت الى احتراق المحولة .
يمكنك استخدام داينمو اضافي , ولكن قم بفصل المكثف المربوط على الداينمو لتحصل على تيار نبضي , ربما تنجح هذة الطريقة كبديل لدائرة ستانلي ماير , يمكن التحكم بالتردد عن طريق زيادة أو خفض سرعة المحرك , حتى اذا وجدت التردد المثالي ( اعلى كمية غاز ) عندها تغير قطر بكرة حزام الداينمو ليعطي التردد المطلوب يشكل ثابت ( هذا عند استعمالة في مولدة الكهرباء لأن سرعتها ثابتة )
يكن التجربة على الدينمو ألأصلي للمحرك لفترة قصيرة وذلك بفصل خط خروجه عن المحرك وربطه بدائرة التحليل .
دعائي لك بألنجاح


----------



## البلال80 (22 يونيو 2008)

*تحليل دائرة*

هنا في هذا الملف المرفق ومن أحد المنتديات الأمريكية المختصة ببدائل الطاقة تحليل لدائرة ستانلي ماير ؛ ما لها وما عليها وهو كما ذكرت منقول من مناقشات بين الأعضاء والباحثين في هذه الدائرة (overunity.com)
وهو الآن باللغة الإنجليزية وبإذنه تعالى سأنتهي من ترجمته في آخر هذا الأسبوع .
نتمنى الإطلاع عليه وإبداء الرأي والنصح
والله الموفق​


----------



## gasem333 (23 يونيو 2008)

لسلام عليكم 
يا اخوان ممكن ينفع بدل دائرة ستانلي جهاز اسمه مولد الا شارات signal generator


----------



## gasem333 (23 يونيو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> لسلام عليكم
> يا اخوان ممكن ينفع بدل دائرة ستانلي جهاز اسمه مولد الا شارات Signal Generator



لتوليد الاشاره او الموجه المطلوبه وهي الموجه المربعه او استخدام اي جهاز مشابه اخر لاعطاء تلك الموجه المستخدمه لتفكيك الماء بدل دائرة ستانلي الي دوخت الناس.


----------



## المصابيح (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اسم الجهاز Map Sensor Enhancer في بعض الدارات الالكترونية للسيارات الهيدروجنية 
ماهو هذا الجهاز وما دوره وهل يوجد بدائل له
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## elect092003 (25 يونيو 2008)

اظن انه ممكن توليد تلك الاشارة حتى مع كوارتز quoirtez واظن انها ارخس واسهل قطعةوخاصة اذا استعملت مع محول elevateur حتى يمكنك ان تحصل على جهد اكثر ويمكنك استعمال المحول العادي مقلوب في مكان المحول elevateur;وذالك برط احدى pin .quoirtezمع 5v والاخرى مع مخرج المحول والذى سنستعمله كمدخل هذه المرة وذالك لانتاج تدفق مغنطيسي كبير الى الجهة الاخرة من المحول الانتاج جهد اثر وعندما يمر التيارمن الكوارتز تم المحول والذ مربوط طرفه الثاني مع السا لب فان التيار يتقطع وييعطي تدفق مغنطيسي كبير الى الجهة الاخرة فينتج لنا جهد اثر من 5 v وذالك حسب المحول و ذبذبة الكوارتز ممكن تصل حتى 300v ;وبي ذبذبة الطنين التي نريدها وارجو التعقيب لمن كان له راي اوفكرة اخري


----------



## مسعود0599 (26 يونيو 2008)

elect092003 قال:


> اظن انه ممكن توليد تلك الاشارة حتى مع كوارتز Quoirtez واظن انها ارخس واسهل قطعةوخاصة اذا استعملت مع محول Elevateur حتى يمكنك ان تحصل على جهد اكثر ويمكنك استعمال المحول العادي مقلوب في مكان المحول Elevateur;وذالك برط احدى Pin .quoirtezمع 5v والاخرى مع مخرج المحول والذى سنستعمله كمدخل هذه المرة وذالك لانتاج تدفق مغنطيسي كبير الى الجهة الاخرة من المحول الانتاج جهد اثر وعندما يمر التيارمن الكوارتز تم المحول والذ مربوط طرفه الثاني مع السا لب فان التيار يتقطع وييعطي تدفق مغنطيسي كبير الى الجهة الاخرة فينتج لنا جهد اثر من 5 V وذالك حسب المحول و ذبذبة الكوارتز ممكن تصل حتى 300v ;وبي ذبذبة الطنين التي نريدها وارجو التعقيب لمن كان له راي اوفكرة اخري


 
ممكن الشرح بالتفصيل مع رسم وشكراً


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على تثبيت الموضوع

وبالنسبة لدائرة النين فمن الممكن تصنيعها عند كهربائى او فنى الكترونيات 

ممن يعملون على اصلاح الراديو والتالفاز 

وهى تستخدم فى مكبرات الصوت 

ولكن لابد من ضبط الاشارة الخاصه بالرنين 

والا فلا فائدة منها لاد من الحصول على الموجة المربعه على جهاز الاسلسكوب

وحتى لايكون جهدنا مجرد عبث واضاعة وقت

التجربة والقرائة والاقتناع بما تعمله الاستعانه بالاخرين من اهم عوامل النجاح


----------



## المنفهق (28 يونيو 2008)

مسيكم بالخير
اعتقد دائرة الرنين هذه افضل من التحليل بالستيل
لكن للأسف عجزت افهمه حبذا لو بينتوا اكثر وما موناتها واين اجدها وطريقة التحليل بها
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 يونيو 2008)

المنفهق قال:


> مسيكم بالخير
> اعتقد دائرة الرنين هذه افضل من التحليل بالستيل
> لكن للأسف عجزت افهمه حبذا لو بينتوا اكثر وما موناتها واين اجدها وطريقة التحليل بها
> الله يعطيكم العافية





> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84738.html




*

 * * دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس *


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7453174.stm

بعض الصور للسيارة وجهاز التحليل

1==


هى اختراع ياباني السيارة تعمل بموتور = محرك = كهرباء 

ويستخدم كهرباء منتجه من وقود الماء 
فهو يعمل على تحليل الماء بالكهرباء ليحصل على الاكسجين والهيدروجين 

ويتم اعادة دمجهم مرة اخرى ليحصل علتى اضعاف الطاقة الكهربية قد تصل الى 900% من تلك اللتى استخدمت لانتاج الوقود 

وجزء منها يعاد لتحليل الماء والباقى لادارة السيارة 


ويمكنك السير بلتر ماء واحدة مسافة 80 كيلومتر

وليس 4 لتر بنزين كما هو الحال فى البنزين

ويمكن استخدام اى نوع من الماء سواء ماء البحر او الماء من المنزل او المطر اوحتى الشاى اليابانى

هنا التكنولوجيا 
وللاسف ممكن ان نجد شخص يريد فرض تخلفه العلمى عن تلك التكنولوجيا فيعمل على تكذيبها فقد اعتاد على الكذب فقط






2==




صورة السيارة اثناء السير






3==




صورة توضح انها تعمل بوقود الماء H2O









4==




صورة صاحب الاختراع يشرحه







5==


صورة السياؤة اثناء سيرها فى شوارع اليابان







6==













7==


صورة الاختراع 
جهاز انتاج الوقود المائى والكهرباء

لاحظ كبر حجمه بالنسبه لحجم السيارة 

نقريبا نصف مساحة حقبة السيارة 
ولكن لن تشترى بنزين ابدا 
فقط بعض الماء من اى مكان 
سواء ماء للشرب او ماء البحر







=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

جدير بالذكر انه من الصورة رقم 22 الى 48 هى لميكانيكى استطاع تحويل سيارته للعمل بوقود الماء المخلوط مع الديزل 80% ماء


----------



## rager10 (2 يوليو 2008)

معذرة يا اخواني هل من الممكن وضع الدائرة الألكترونية اللازمة لأن صفحات الأنترنت تتوفر بها انواع الشروحات وفيديووتجارب ولا نجد الدائرة المستخدمة في هذه التجارب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

rager10 قال:


> معذرة يا اخواني هل من الممكن وضع الدائرة الألكترونية اللازمة لأن صفحات الأنترنت تتوفر بها انواع الشروحات وفيديووتجارب ولا نجد الدائرة المستخدمة في هذه التجارب







رسم الدائرة 









الشرح المفصل فى هذا الموضوع 
هنا رابطه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84738.html 

*

* * دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس

ستجد به كل ما تحتاجه من معلو مات 
*


----------



## المهندس رائد يوسف (3 يوليو 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين شاركوا في اغناء هذا الموضوع الجيد وارجو ان تكون الجهود المبذولة في الابحاث بصدد الموضوع موجهة توجيها صحيحا لكي تعم الفائدة جميع المهتمين بهذا المجال العلمي وليكن شعارنا ( لنكمل البحث بما بدأ به زملائنا من قبلنا) وهكذا يتم التواصل لبلوغ الغاية باسرع ما يمكن وباكبر قدر من المعلومات بالتعاون المثمر بين المشاركين, لذا نهيب بالاخوة الذين قاموا بتجارب عملية بخصوص هذا الموضوع بنشرنتائج تجاربهم وقراءاتهم وقياساتهم في هذا المنتدى الجميل والذي اتوقع له ان يساهم في دفع عجلة التطور العلمي في بلاد العرب من خلال تبادل المعرفة بين عائلته من المهندسين والعلميين العرب.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير...


----------



## المهندس رائد يوسف (3 يوليو 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوة الذين شاركوا في اغناء هذا الموضوع الجيد وارجو ان تكون الجهود المبذولة في الابحاث بصدد الموضوع موجهة توجيها صحيحا لكي تعم الفائدة جميع المهتمين بهذا المجال العلمي وليكن شعارنا ( لنكمل البحث بما بدأ به زملائنا من قبلنا) وهكذا يتم التواصل لبلوغ الغاية باسرع ما يمكن وباكبر قدر من المعلومات بالتعاون المثمر بين المشاركين, لذا نهيب بالاخوة الذين قاموا بتجارب عملية بخصوص هذا الموضوع بنشرنتائج تجاربهم وقراءاتهم وقياساتهم في هذا المنتدى الجميل والذي اتوقع له ان يساهم في دفع عجلة التطور العلمي في بلاد العرب من خلال تبادل المعرفة بين عائلته من المهندسين والعلميين العرب.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير...


----------



## mmaee87 (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين علي مافعلتوه.


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 يوليو 2008)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على ما تقدمه من مواضيع رائعه


----------



## المصابيح (7 يوليو 2008)

هل يمكن استبدال مكثفات ذات 63 فولط بدل مكثفات ذات 16 فولط في دارة الرنين
لان الاولى متوفرة في السوق وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاهد بدر (7 يوليو 2008)

المصابيح قال:


> هل يمكن استبدال مكثفات ذات 63 فولط بدل مكثفات ذات 16 فولط في دارة الرنين
> لان الاولى متوفرة في السوق وبارك الله فيكم



أخي يمكن ذلك طالما نفس قيمة الفاراد 
الفولت إذا كان أكثر لا يضر


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مشوق ونريد بعض الروابط ان امكن


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يوليو 2008)

Water - Hydrogen - Van

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCsexLUC4FM

حتى اليابانيين نجحوا فى تشغيل ميكروباص على الماء 


فيديو روعة


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي على هالمشاركة


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق عاصم (22 يوليو 2008)

هيا طبعا معلومات خطيره ورهيبه .. بس بصراحه انا ياخويا معنديش غير الدايو والعربيه لسه زيرو فمش هعمل فيها كده خالص ... نشوف لنا عربيه قديمه نجرب فيها ولو نفعت ننقل التجربه للواقع على الدايو .. وشكرا على المعلومات المفيييييده


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (26 يوليو 2008)

طارق عاصم قال:


> هيا طبعا معلومات خطيره ورهيبه .. بس بصراحه انا ياخويا معنديش غير الدايو والعربيه لسه زيرو فمش هعمل فيها كده خالص ... نشوف لنا عربيه قديمه نجرب فيها ولو نفعت ننقل التجربه للواقع على الدايو .. وشكرا على المعلومات المفيييييده


اعطى الفكرة للميكانيكى والكهربائي وهما ممكن يطبقوها على اى سيارة قديمة وبعد نجاحهم نفذها على سيارتك


----------



## الحجرة (29 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## الداخلية (29 يوليو 2008)

*شكرررررررررررا*

شكرا أخ مبتدىءلينوكس على المعلومات الجديدة ما شالله عليك عفريت وفاهم


----------



## الداخلية (29 يوليو 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس ممكن سؤال لو تكرمت ؟؟؟!!!
موظوعك كثير جميل بس حاولت اعرف وش هو لوح استانلس ؟؟؟ او الصاج !!!
فيه اسماء ثانيه له يمكن اعرفها !!! او وين احصل هذا الوح ؟؟؟

شكرا !!!!


----------



## عباس فرنسي (30 يوليو 2008)

شئ جميل جدا:7:


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخوي على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

انا راح فكري ليش ثاني غير وقود الهيدروجين توقعت انك وجدت ابار نفط 

هههههههههههه


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل المقصود بالتوالي هوالتسلسل أم التفرع
وماهو مبدأمكثف الماء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 أغسطس 2008)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل المقصود بالتوالي هوالتسلسل أم التفرع
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام 

التوالى بالضبط كما فى حالة بطارية السيارة


> وماهو مبدأمكثف الماء




حدد المطلوب


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (7 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز
أولا أود ان اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع ومن ثم أسألك عن بعض التفسيرات اللتي ما عرفت حلا لها
مثل
1- ماذا نفعل في حال زادإنتاج الغاز عن حاجة محرك السيارة
2- هل من الممكن أن نخزن الغاز في خزان البنزين
3- ما هي خطورة تهريب الغاز وما هي إحتياطات الأمان لذلك
4- هل يمكن ضغط الهدروجين في اسطوانة ومن ثم تركيب هذه الأسطوانة في السيارة وما هي طرق الضغط
5- أعذرني يا أخي إن كانت استفساراتي بديهية فما أنا إلا هاوي ولست من أصحاب الخبرة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 أغسطس 2008)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز
> أولا أود ان اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع ومن ثم أسألك عن بعض التفسيرات اللتي ما عرفت حلا لها
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

1= هنالك طرق فنية للتحدم فى كمية وسرعة انتاج الغاز 
ابسط الطرق تلك الموجودة فى كمبروسور ضغط الهواء للنحكم فى الكمية والسرعة =مثلا

2= يمكن تخزينه مع اتباع الاجراءات الامنية كما فى خزانات الغاز الطبيعي بالسيارات\

وهناك من نجح في ذالك حتى يجد نسبة من الغاز تسمح بادارة المحرك فى الصباح مثلا

3= نفس الخطورة الموجودة فى تسريب الغاز الطبيعى 
وان كانت اقل بنسة قد تل الى90 % عن خطر الغاز الطبيعي 
السبب ان الغاز الطبيعى ثقيل ويظل مكانه وقد يسبب مشكلة

اما الهيدروجين فبمجرد تسربه يتصاعد على الفور الى السماء لان مكانه طبقات الجو العليا
ففرصه تجمعه صعبه
وان اشتعل فصوت الانفجار له هو الشئ الوحد المقلق اما خطر الحرائق باقل من الغاز الطبيعىلان الغ76ز زمن اشتعاله اطول مما يعطى فرصه لتسخين اشياء اخرى لتشتعل 
اما الجيدروجين فهو كسر من الثانية وخطره عمليا اقل 
والسيارات الحديثة تعتمد عليه = سيارات المستقبل

4=
يمكن ضغطه زلابد من اتباع المواصفات الفنية لضغط الغازات

السيارات الديثة تجد بها خزانات هيدرجين ويعاد التعبئة فى محطات تزويد وقود الهيدروجين

كما هو الحال بالسيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى واعادة التعبئة

5= مافى مشكلة اسال كما تريد 
فانما سبيل العلم السؤال:56::56::56:


----------



## gasem333 (7 أغسطس 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1= هنالك طرق فنية للتحدم فى كمية وسرعة انتاج الغاز
> ابسط الطرق تلك الموجودة فى كمبروسور ضغط الهواء للنحكم فى الكمية والسرعة =مثلا
> ...



السلام عليكم 
يا اخي بس هذا الغاز حسب ما قرأت فيه خطوره بعملية التخزين وحسب راي بعض الخبراء هنا في المنتدى وفي مواقع اخرى انه اكبر مشكله تواجه استخدام غاز الهيدروجين هي عملية التخزين حيث انه غاز قابل للانفجار باي لحظه ويشتعل بدون لون وممكن ان يشتعل بالكهرباء الساكنه وجزيئاته صغيره جدا بحيث انه يتسرب بسهوله من ادق واصغر الثقوب . ضغط الغاز مكلف جدا حسب ما علمت وتحويله الى سائل مكلف اكثر . اخواني ارجوا ان لا تعتبروني من المثبطين ولكن نضع المشاكل والمعوقات حتى نجد لها حلا . ومن هذه الحلول التي قرأت عنها هي 1- استخدام الهيدروجين الفوري اي بدون تخزين من اصله 
2- استخدام مواد تمتص الهيدروجين ويتم تخزينه بامان لحين الاستخدام ثم يستخلص من هذه المواد عند الاستخدام وهذه المواد تسمى الhydride مثل الليثيوم والتيتانيوم وغيرها والله اعلم


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على إيضاحاتكم إخوتي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 أغسطس 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا اخي بس هذا الغاز حسب ما قرأت فيه خطوره بعملية التخزين وحسب راي بعض الخبراء هنا في المنتدى وفي مواقع اخرى انه اكبر مشكله تواجه استخدام غاز الهيدروجين هي عملية التخزين حيث انه غاز قابل للانفجار باي لحظه ويشتعل بدون لون وممكن ان يشتعل بالكهرباء الساكنه وجزيئاته صغيره جدا بحيث انه يتسرب بسهوله من ادق واصغر الثقوب . ضغط الغاز مكلف جدا حسب ما علمت وتحويله الى سائل مكلف اكثر . اخواني ارجوا ان لا تعتبروني من المثبطين ولكن نضع المشاكل والمعوقات حتى نجد لها حلا . ومن هذه الحلول التي قرأت عنها هي 1- استخدام الهيدروجين الفوري اي بدون تخزين من اصله
> 2- استخدام مواد تمتص الهيدروجين ويتم تخزينه بامان لحين الاستخدام ثم يستخلص من هذه المواد عند الاستخدام وهذه المواد تسمى الhydride مثل الليثيوم والتيتانيوم وغيرها والله اعلم



كلام خطاء وعلى غير اساس علمى للاسف الشديد 
اتمنى ان تكون حذرا وتتحرى صحت ما تكتبه 

والاكانت الشركات العالمية لاتعلم شيء
كل العالم توجهة للهيدروجين 
ونحن نزيد الناس خوفا واحباطا :83::83::83:
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (9 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز مبتدئ لينوكس
ممكن تشرح لنا ما هو الخطأ في كلام الأخgasem333 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 أغسطس 2008)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> أخي العزيز مبتدئ لينوكس
> ممكن تشرح لنا ما هو الخطأ في كلام الأخgasem333
> جزاك الله خيرا



1=
ممكن ان يذر لنا مصادرة اللى اعتمد عليها 
تحديدا وتفصيلا وومواقعها = فلا اقبل الكلام العام او المعمم

2= ما هو الفرق بين استخدام الغاز الطبيعي المسال = المضغوط حتى الاساله فى اليارات ولماذا لانتحدث عن خكره فهو للاسف اشد لانه يظل يتجمع فى مكان تسربه وعند فتخ باب السيارة او تشغيل اى شء به وصلات ميكانيكية كهربية ينفجر بالسيارة في الحال 
اللهم الا اذا كانت المصله من انه يباع ويحقق عاذد عالى لاصحابه فقط 

3= الحديث عن عدة انواع من الغازات اللتى تستخدم للسيارات 
الغاز الطبيعى المسال
غاز البوتان المسال
غاز الميثان

4= فالهيدروجين غاز له9 خصائص افضل قد جعلها الله تعالى فيه 
انه خفيف وبمجرد تسربة لايظل مكانه بل يتصاعد الى اتلسماء العليا 

5= ان كان قراء ماكتبته من موضوعات بعناية لعلم ان الكثير من الشركات العالمية وضعته بسيارات حديثة ولكن ليس الوقت لبيعها تجاريا الان وذالك للاضرار اللتى قد تصيب محطات الوقود والتجارة المبنية عليها مجرد مصالح لاصحاب راس المال

6= ليس ذالك او خطاء منه فقد اخطاء من قبل فى موضوع اخر وكان رده يدل على انه لم يقراء اى شئ 
فهل اضيع وقتى فى الرد على الاخطاء والجدل ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كمال_حامد (10 أغسطس 2008)

استمروا دائما في الاخذ و الرد لان الموضوع يستحق الهتمام وتحياتي دائما الي مبتدئ لونكس


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الاكارم النقاش يجب ان يكون علمي وبالادلة فقط.....

انا سعيد جدا بكم وأتمنى ان تستمرو بالنقاش للنهاية لكن فقط باسلوب علمي وبدون كلام عام مطلق

أخ جاسم أرجو ان تتابع النقاش والاخ ليونكس أرجو ان يكون صدرك اوسع ولا تاخذ الامور بشكل شخصي

تحياتي للجميع وانا اتابعكم دوما

وفي النهاية " المنتدى يتسع للجميع لكن في نطاق الجدال العلمي المبرهن بالدليل".....


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم مش ممكن نستخدم شيىء غير الواح الاستلس لانها غاليه تقريب المتر ب اكتر من 500


----------



## استاذ القانون (14 أغسطس 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم مش ممكن نستخدم شيىء غير الواح الاستلس لانها غاليه تقريب المتر ب اكتر من 500


 -------------------------------------------------------------
أخي ابو عبد الله
يمكن استخدام ستانلس ستيل رخيص الثمن وهو على شكل اقداح شرب الماء او اطباق الطعام , وما شابهها, ولكن خذ معك قطعة مغناطيس صغيرة عند الشراء , لأن الستانلس ستيل النقي لا ينجذب الى المغناطيس , افحص القطع واحدة واحدة , لأنك قد تجد بعضها ينجذب قليلاً الى المغناطيس فعليك استبعادها.
مع تمنياتي لك بألتوفيق


----------



## سمير1 (15 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحريفان (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى / مبتدىء لينوكس........
بارك الله فيك .......

1- كيف يمكن الربط بين الدوس على دواسة البنزين و زيادة الغاز لتعجيل المحرك ......؟؟ ارجو ذكر الطريقة ؟؟؟؟؟
2- ما وظيفة الفلاش باك ؟؟ هل هو منظم للغاز ؟؟؟
3- ما هى قيمة صمام التنفيس الذى يركب على وحدة التحليل ( 75 psi او غير ذلك ؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

الحريف:20:


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (15 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز مبتدئ لينوكس
قرأت في أحد المواقع أنه:لا بد من إضافة مواد على زيت المحرك في السيارة لتمنع الصدأ من أن يطال الأسطوانات 
في حال تم استخدام الهيدروجين وقودا بدل البنزين
هل هذا صحيح ؟
وماهي هذه المواد؟


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أغسطس 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> أخي ابو عبد الله
> يمكن استخدام ستانلس ستيل رخيص الثمن وهو على شكل اقداح شرب الماء او اطباق الطعام , وما شابهها, ولكن خذ معك قطعة مغناطيس صغيرة عند الشراء , لأن الستانلس ستيل النقي لا ينجذب الى المغناطيس , افحص القطع واحدة واحدة , لأنك قد تجد بعضها ينجذب قليلاً الى المغناطيس فعليك استبعادها.
> مع تمنياتي لك بألتوفيق


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله شكرا لك يا اخى على النصيحه الجميله هنفرض انى اشتريت عدد 5 اكواب ستلس ولكن كيف ساضع فواصل بينهم حتى لا يلتحم السالب بالموجب
كما هنفرض لو ملقتش استلس غير اللى فية جحازيه للمغناطيس هل اشترية
اذا لو ملقتش غيرة


----------



## Fennec82 (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخ لينوكس ما رأيك في هذه الصفائح و هما متموضعان على شكل +-+- وشكرااا


----------



## Fennec82 (15 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/28806d1218833772-pic1.bmp


----------



## Fennec82 (15 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ساجربها انا ولكن قلى هل وضعت فيها فواصل بين الكوب والاخر
عشان الموجب والسالب ميدخلوش فى بعض


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 أغسطس 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله شكرا لك يا اخى على النصيحه الجميله هنفرض انى اشتريت عدد 5 اكواب ستلس ولكن كيف ساضع فواصل بينهم حتى لا يلتحم السالب بالموجب
> كما هنفرض لو ملقتش استلس غير اللى فية جحازيه للمغناطيس هل اشترية
> اذا لو ملقتش غيرة


----------------------------------------------------------------------
توجد اقداح فيها حجازية للمغناطيس , وقد اشتريت منها, يفضل القدح الأسطوني لأنك اذا قطعت قاعدته سيتحول الى انبوب, فاذا حصلت على نوع اخر اصغر منه قليلاً وادخلت احدهما داخل الاخر فستكون قد حصلت على خلية تحليل واحده.
يمكن استخدام ألأقداح المخروطية ولكن تحتاج الى تحضيرات خاصة, حاول ان تعثر على ألقدح ألأسطواني , ويفضل ان تشاهد كيف ربط ستانلي ماير ألأنابيب مع بعضها للاطلاع وزيادة المعرفة.


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخ ابو عبد الله
في الاقداح الاسطوانية وضع العوازل سهل , يمكن وضع فطع صغيرة من الكاوتش, 8قطع كافية لعزل قدحين ,


----------



## Fennec82 (15 أغسطس 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ساجربها انا ولكن قلى هل وضعت فيها فواصل بين الكوب والاخر
> عشان الموجب والسالب ميدخلوش فى بعض



بارك الله فيك على مرورك اخي .....نعم اخي قمت بذلك وان شاء الله راح اجربها غذا ان شاء الله


----------



## فارس الموتور (16 أغسطس 2008)

سوؤاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل في الصمبم ،،،طيب عملنا كل الحاجات دي خرطوم الغاز حنحطه فين انا شفت خرطومبن في كل التجارب على يويتوب الخرطوم الاول رايح عند فلتر الهولء والثاني فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
حد يفهمني


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 أغسطس 2008)

فارس الموتور قال:


> سوؤاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل في الصمبم ،،،طيب عملنا كل الحاجات دي خرطوم الغاز حنحطه فين انا شفت خرطومبن في كل التجارب على يويتوب الخرطوم الاول رايح عند فلتر الهولء والثاني فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> حد يفهمني




الاول بيدخل الى مكان دخول الهواء فى محركات الحقن = الانجكشن= فى الممر الخاص بدوران المحرك على السلانسيه = على الواقف
ويحتاج الى كم بسيط جدا من الغاز 
ويفضل نركيب صمام عم رجوع ارتداد للغاز كالذى تجده مركب على خرطوم هواء سرفو الفرامل و السيارات الحديثة ويباع لدى محلات قطع الغيار وهو رخيص الثمن


الثانى بيدخل الى العمه او فلتر الهواء وهو للسرعات عند الضغط على البدال = الدواسة
وهو الكم الرئيسي من الغاز


ملحوظة 
لزيادة خبراتك ولكى تنجح استعن براى الميكانيكى فهم على علم تام بتك الاشياء اللتى ذكرتها لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 أغسطس 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم مش ممكن نستخدم شيىء غير الواح الاستلس لانها غاليه تقريب المتر ب اكتر من 500





ممكن كبداية ان تستخد ارخص الخامات 
1= ممكن صاح عادى علب السمن والجبن 
ا
2= استخدم للفواصل الاشرطة البلاستك اللتى تستخدم لربط الاسلاك او صاسات العجلات

3= ممكن علب البيرسول =سهل قصها وتشكيلها

فمعدن الحديد سيتئاكل = نعم = ولكن بعد فترة طويلة جدا تكوت قد توصلت فيها الى افصل خلية وبالتالى تقدر تصرف عليا من المال ماتشاء 

4= الاستانلس استيل هام لمن اراد ان يستخدم دائرة استانلى ماير

5= ان كنت ستستخدم التحليل المباشر فلابد ان يكون ديناموا =مولد الكهرباء= ذو خرج عالى 90 امبير 
وهناك انواع تصل الى 200 امبير وهو مخصص لسيارات الbmw وسعره غالى 

ولكن عليك البدء بالتجربة 

ملحوظة 

لاحظت ان احد الاشخاص قد استخدم مغناطيس سماعة قوى ووضعه خارج الغلية ووصله بصوت ذو تردد عالى وزاد نسبه خروج الغا

وبالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 أغسطس 2008)

الحريفان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى / مبتدىء لينوكس........
> بارك الله فيك .......
> 
> ...





1=
بعدة طرق منها الميكانيكية = كصمام التحكم فى الغاز =مثل تلك اللتى تجدها فى صنبور الماء او كمبروسر ضغط الهواء او البوتاجاز الموقد الطباخ

=
منها الكترونى كهربي يعتمد ىعلى التحكم فى الكهرباء الداخلة للخلايا وبالتالى يزداد انتاج الغاز حسب الحاجة

= منه المختلط وشمل النوعين السابقين مع بعض الاضافات الفنية 

2=

هو هام جدا 
لان بعط السيارات وخاصة القديمة مثل الفيات 
يحدث عند ادراة المحرك مايسمر بالباك فاير وهو ارتداد اللهب من السلندر الى مدخل الهواء وهنا المشكلة حيث ان غاز الهيدروجين سيشتعل فى العمة وفلتر الهواء ممتدا الى الخلية مما قد يتسبب فى كسرها نتيجة لاشتعال الغازات بداخلها بالانفجار فلذا لابد من الفلاش باك

ولكن تمكنك الاستغناء عنه فى خالة صنع خلية بصندوق قوى من الحديد الذى يتحمل الضغط ويكون خروج الغز بقوة الضغط اللتى تصل الى 2 او 3 بار جوى

كما الحال فى لمبات لكام الاكسجين و مواقد الطبخ 

3=
ممكن 5بار الذى ذكرته

ملحوظة يمكنك تركيب اوتوماتيك كهربي لفصل الكرباء عند الوصول الى ضغط 3بار مثلا 
كما هو الحال فى ضواغط الهواء

وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (16 أغسطس 2008)

لا حرمنا الله من علمك رزقك الله الجنة وامه محمد بغير حساب يا مبتدا لنكش


----------



## الحريفان (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخى الكريم / مبتدىء لينوكس.............
بارك الله فيك .. ومتعك بالصحة و العافية............وبعد...

عندى سيارة بولونيز 1500 سى سى .......اريد ان تعمل على الماء كليا .......

1- ماذا يصلح لها خلية صندوق ام خلية اسطوانية ؟؟؟
2- كم عدد الا لواح المناسبة فى الخلية لتشغيل السيارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3- خرج الغاز من الخلية يتم توصيلة اين ( فى العمة / فى الكربيراتير ) واين ؟؟
4- هل يلزم صحيح تغيير الكربراتير الخاص بالسيارة بواحد يعمل بالغاز ؟؟؟ ( ياريت لأ )

واسف على الايطالة لان الموضوع شيق وهام جدا .........

اخوك / الحريف


----------



## الحريفان (21 أغسطس 2008)

الحريفان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخى الكريم / مبتدىء لينوكس.............
> بارك الله فيك .. ومتعك بالصحة و العافية............وبعد...
> ...


 

السلام عليكم 
اين انت يا مبتدىء لينوكس ............

لعل المانع خيرا ........ بارك الله فيك ...

هل يمكن عمل خلية استخراج الهيدروجين بالواح الالمونيوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وان كان لا لماذا ؟؟؟

الحريف


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 أغسطس 2008)

الحريفان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اين انت يا مبتدىء لينوكس ............
> 
> لعل المانع خيرا ........ بارك الله فيك ...
> ...



و عليكم السلام

معذرة فالوقت ضيق 

1= الالومنيوم لايصلح للتحليل لانه بيتافعل كميائيا 

2= اماهو خرج الدينامو للبولنيز = لان الموديل قديمىنسبيا 
3= هل لك خبرات فى هذا المجال ؟ هل سيساعدك احد ؟ لان العملية ليست سهله 

4= لن تحتاج الى تغيير الكربراتير مبدئيا
5= هل تعلم الطرق المتعددة للحصول على وقود الماء ؟

معذرة للاسئلة 
ولكن هى مهمه حتى لايضيع الوقت هباء وحتى نحصل على نتيجة فعلية :20:


----------



## الفعال (26 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر كل الاخوان المشاركين وخصوصا اخي مبتدئ لينوكس
رجاء انا اريد تشغيل مولد كهرباء (في العراق) للتقليل من العبئ على كاهل المواطن العراقي في هذه الفترة الصعبة 
ولاكن كل المعلومات القيمة كانت مبعثرة بالنسبة لي فارجو وضع موضوع او كتاب الكتروني متسلسل من الصفر 
كيف اقوم بتحرير الطاقة الى تشغيل المولد وماهي التجارب التي يجب ان نقوم بها 
علما اني اعمل مع فريق شباب 
شكرا لكم


----------



## اكرم فوزي (26 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر كل الاخوان المشاركين وخصوصا اخي مبتدئ لينوكس
رجاء انا اريد تشغيل مولد كهرباء (في العراق) للتقليل من العبئ على كاهل المواطن العراقي في هذه الفترة الصعبة 
ولاكن كل المعلومات القيمة كانت مبعثرة بالنسبة لي فارجو وضع موضوع او كتاب الكتروني متسلسل من الصفر 
كيف اقوم بتحرير الطاقة الى تشغيل المولد وماهي التجارب التي يجب ان نقوم بها 
علما اني اعمل مع فريق شباب 
شكرا لكم 
اني والله هم من العراق واريد كهرباء


----------



## أحمد محمد الشهير (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورا ونريد المزيد


----------



## الحريفان (27 أغسطس 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> 
> معذرة فالوقت ضيق
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اخى مبتدىء لينوكس..........

1- خرج الدينامو للبولينيز هو 90 امبير

2- لى بعض الخبرة حيث اقوم بصيانة سيارتى بنفسى .. ولى صديق يعمل فى مجال ميكانيكا السيارات..

3-الطرق المتعددة لاستخراج وقود الماء :
- التحليل الكهربى 
- تفكيك الماء عن طريق الرنين ( دائرة استانلى ماير )
- اضافة الصودا الكاوية على معدن الالمونيوم .

اخى /مبتدىء لينوكس .... 
لى سؤال لو سمحت .......
1- فى خلية التحليل الاسطوانية ( يوجد خرطوم خارجى من رأس الاسطوانة الى قاعدة الاسطوانة ) ما هى فائدتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- ماذا يصلح للسيارة خلية اسطوانية ام خلية صندوق ؟؟؟؟ وكم عدد الالواح فيهما ؟؟؟؟

وجزاك الله خيرا 

الحريف


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 أغسطس 2008)

الحريفان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى مبتدىء لينوكس..........
> 
> 1- خرج الدينامو للبولينيز هو 90 امبير
> ...


, وعليكم السلام

بالاضافة الى طريقة بانتونى التاجحة اللتى تعتمد على الحرارة العالية جدا من خرج مانفول الشكمان

=
1= الخرطوم لمعرفة مستوى استهلاك الماء وميعاد التزويد

2= الافضل الخلية الصندوق 
وقد شرحت عدد الالواح لان كل سيارة تختلف حسب ما تحتاج من كمية وقود 
وتجاربك هى الدليل لمعرفة الانسب
فلن تجد على شبكة الانترنت احد كتب برائة اختراعه ولذالك علينا المعرفة بالتجربة وهى سهله لمن اراد
سيكون حجمه كبير نسبيا قرب حجم بطاريات السيارت النقل او عمل وحدتين ان لم تجد المساحة الالزمه 

وغالبا قد تحالج الى صندوق خارجى من الحديد حتى يتحمل ضغط الغاز وحتى يتوفر خزين منه لاستخدامه مع السرعات 

3= افضل ان تستخدم مزيج بين التحليل الكهربي وطريقة بانتونى فهى سهله وعملية جدا


----------



## المهندس مازن جميل (28 أغسطس 2008)

من سار على الدرب وصل وانشاء الله بالتوفيق الماء سر الحياة وسر الحركة في الكون وانشاء الله يكون المصدر الاساسي للطاقة البديلة ونشكر الجميع على المجهودات الرائعة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## طالب علم صغير (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
ثابروا وفقكم الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته 
اخى فى الله مبتدأ لينكس كيف حالك
يا اخى قمت بتجربة لتحليل الماء كهربائيا للحصول على الهيدروجين ومحول الكهرباء هو البور سبلاى اما الخليه فهى عبارة عن حلقتين اللى نحطهم للحنفيه يعنى الحلقة الدائرية نسبتها فى الحيطة بتاعه الحمام مثلا ويخرج منها الحنفية يعنى عشان تديها شكل يارب تكون عرفتها وهى تقريبا مطليه بالاستلس او مطليه من النيكل كروم لا ادرى المهم
استخدمت الحلقتين وخلتهم موجب سالب كبدايه على بين ما اقدر احصل على نتيجة كويسه وبعدين استخدم الواح الاستلس المهم ربطهم وجعلت بنهم فواصلمن الفلين حوالى 2 ملى او اكتر ووصلت السلك بطريقة معين على كل من الحلقتين وبعدين وحطتهم فى كوب ماء بلاستكى لان الحلقة قطرها اكبر من اى برطمان عندى وحطيت للماء ملعقة او اقل من الملح وزوبته ووصلت النتيجة ان ظهرت فقاعات صغيرة على السطح ينقسم تلك الفقاعات الى قسمين فقاعات صغيرة وتلك عندما المسها بعودة مشتعله تزد من اشعال العودة تقريبا والفقعاه الاخرى تكن كبيرة نوعا ما وعندما المسها بعود مشتعل تفرقع والماء تغير لونة الى الون البنى تقريبا من واعتقد ان الملح تفاعل وارج هذا اللون ............ هذة نتيجة كبداية مش وحشة لكن مش هى دى المشكلة 
المشكله لما جيت اجربها تانى لقيت الميه ابتدت تغلى او ما شابه ذلك والسلك ابتدى يسخن ويدخن وساح جزء منه وكذلك فى المرة الثالثة فما تفسير ذلك مع العلم ان الماء تغير لونه الى اللون الالبنى تقريبا والحقتين ابتدا ان تذهب عنهم الاستلس المطلى عليهم فى اعلى او ابتدت تزول طبقة النيكل كروم ​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى مبتدا لينكس ارسلى دائرة استلى ماير رابطة لصورة لها يعنى عشان اجرب تجميعها واستخدمها ان شاء الله بس تكون صورة واضحة واى دائرة اخرى تفيد التحليل ارسلها لى وشكرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد معرفه كيفية استخدام الهيدروجين فى تسيير المتوسكل يعنى اية اللى هعمله فى الكربراتير ولا فى التنك بالله عليك وضح


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي لينكس :
* كيف نحدد كميه الهيدروجين الخارج من المحلل, هل توجد معادله رياضية؟
* عند استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود داخل محرك السيارة, ترتفع حرارة المحرك كثيرأ, ماذا نفعل؟
* هل لديك ابسط دائرة رنينيه تستخدم في انتاج الهيدروجين؟ علما اني غير ملم بأمور الكهرباء.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> اخى مبتدا لينكس ارسلى دائرة استلى ماير رابطة لصورة لها يعنى عشان اجرب تجميعها واستخدمها ان شاء الله بس تكون صورة واضحة واى دائرة اخرى تفيد التحليل ارسلها لى وشكرا




هنا كل الشرح

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84738.html


 * دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> اريد معرفه كيفية استخدام الهيدروجين فى تسيير المتوسكل يعنى اية اللى هعمله فى الكربراتير ولا فى التنك بالله عليك وضح



بتوصل الخرطوم الى الكربراتير مباشرة

مع ضبط فتحة بياب الكربراتير للسماح بمرور الغاز اثناء دوران المحرك على السلانسيه
راجع ميكانية السيارات ومكان توصيل خرطوم الغاز الطبيعي 

لاعلاقة بتنك البنزين هنا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

علي مهندس تكييف قال:


> اخي لينكس :
> * كيف نحدد كميه الهيدروجين الخارج من المحلل, هل توجد معادله رياضية؟
> * عند استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود داخل محرك السيارة, ترتفع حرارة المحرك كثيرأ, ماذا نفعل؟
> * هل لديك ابسط دائرة رنينيه تستخدم في انتاج الهيدروجين؟ علما اني غير ملم بأمور الكهرباء.





التحديد من خلال تجاربك العملية ودراساتك الشخصية و من خلال بحثك 

فهنالك العديد من الطرق لتحليل الماء قد تم شرحها وهناك الكثير جدا من العوامل المؤثرة واللتى تتحكم فى زيادة انتاج الغاز 

ومنها من لايستخدم الكهرباء فى التحليل 
لمزيد من المعلومات راجع الموضوعات اللتى وضعنها وستجد وافي الشرح بها
لابد من فنى الكترونيات ممتاز حتى يستطيع عمل الدائرة لك او مهندس الكترونيات على خبرة بدوائر الرنين

ابسط مثال مثلا عند تعلية الصوت فى سماعات المسجد وتصدر صفارة شديدة =هى نوع من الرنين


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته
> اخى فى الله مبتدأ لينكس كيف حالك
> يا اخى قمت بتجربة لتحليل الماء كهربائيا للحصول على الهيدروجين ومحول الكهرباء هو البور سبلاى اما الخليه فهى عبارة عن حلقتين اللى نحطهم للحنفيه يعنى الحلقة الدائرية نسبتها فى الحيطة بتاعه الحمام مثلا ويخرج منها الحنفية يعنى عشان تديها شكل يارب تكون عرفتها وهى تقريبا مطليه بالاستلس او مطليه من النيكل كروم لا ادرى المهم
> استخدمت الحلقتين وخلتهم موجب سالب كبدايه على بين ما اقدر احصل على نتيجة كويسه وبعدين استخدم الواح الاستلس المهم ربطهم وجعلت بنهم فواصلمن الفلين حوالى 2 ملى او اكتر ووصلت السلك بطريقة معين على كل من الحلقتين وبعدين وحطتهم فى كوب ماء بلاستكى لان الحلقة قطرها اكبر من اى برطمان عندى وحطيت للماء ملعقة او اقل من الملح وزوبته ووصلت النتيجة ان ظهرت فقاعات صغيرة على السطح ينقسم تلك الفقاعات الى قسمين فقاعات صغيرة وتلك عندما المسها بعودة مشتعله تزد من اشعال العودة تقريبا والفقعاه الاخرى تكن كبيرة نوعا ما وعندما المسها بعود مشتعل تفرقع والماء تغير لونة الى الون البنى تقريبا من واعتقد ان الملح تفاعل وارج هذا اللون ............ هذة نتيجة كبداية مش وحشة لكن مش هى دى المشكلة
> المشكله لما جيت اجربها تانى لقيت الميه ابتدت تغلى او ما شابه ذلك والسلك ابتدى يسخن ويدخن وساح جزء منه وكذلك فى المرة الثالثة فما تفسير ذلك مع العلم ان الماء تغير لونه الى اللون الالبنى تقريبا والحقتين ابتدا ان تذهب عنهم الاستلس المطلى عليهم فى اعلى او ابتدت تزول طبقة النيكل كروم ​


ياراجل ياطيب ماهو الملح الذى اذبته ؟


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه اضحك الله سنك الملح المستخدم ملح الطعام 
المهم ياريت ترسلى تلفونك المحمول لو تسمح فى رساله خاصة 
واليك موقع الاتصال المجانى هدية بسيطة لك ولرواد المنتدى نرجو عدم استخدامه الا فيما يرضى الله
www.calleasy.com


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اسف نسيت اشكرك شكرا لك والجزاء من عند الله انا اتابع مواضيعك هنا وهناك ......
اعتقد انك ايضا مسجل باسم لينكس فى منتدى عمر خالد عشان تعرف انى باقرا مواضيعك ولكن لا تعليق لى عليك الا هنا فى المنتدى هذا اسال اللهان تكون وامه محمد مجاور لرسول الله 
اسال الله لك الجنان والحور الحسان وامه محمد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> ههههههههههههه اضحك الله سنك الملح المستخدم ملح الطعام
> المهم ياريت ترسلى تلفونك المحمول لو تسمح فى رساله خاصة
> واليك موقع الاتصال المجانى هدية بسيطة لك ولرواد المنتدى نرجو عدم استخدامه الا فيما يرضى الله
> www.calleasy.com



جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكنى لم اكتب ابدا انه ملح الطعام يجب استخدامه 

و مشكورا القراءة بعناية 

التحليل الكربي باستخدام دائرة الرنين للماء الصافى بدون اى وسائط 

والتحليل الكهربي المباشر باستخدام محلول قلوى هو = هيدروكسيد الصوديوم + او هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 

ولكن يجب الحذر عند استخدامهم للتاثير القلوى 


او استخدم البديل الرخيص =ا البيكنج بودر ) المخصص لصناعة الكعك والكيك والحلوى 
فلا تاثير قلوى له وهو يفي بالغرض
التجربة اساس المعرفة و طريق النجاح 
ومعذرة ليس لدى الوقت للرسائل الخاصة او حتى التليفونات وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ مبتدا لينكس اى الدائرتين اصح لدائرة الرنين هل هى تلك 
1






ام تلك الدائرة









وبعدين قلى اجيب مواسير الاستلس منين وقطرها كام وكيف تركب


----------



## فارس الموتور (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخ عبد الله المصري تحية لك وبعد..........اسمحلي.
ايه رأيك تقول للأخ مبتدئ لينكس يعملك كل حاجة على الجاهز يظبطلك الموتوسيكل ويركبه عنك كمان!!!!!!!!
يا أخي كفاياك غلبو وقوم جرب.....
احنا بقالنا شهور قاعدين بنشرح وبنجرب ودفعنا فلوس ياما وحضرتك جاي دلوقتي وبتجربلي على جوز معالق حديد وبتسأل عن دايرة استنلييييييييييييي
طيب اعمل خلية حلوة وبعدين اسأل عن دائرة استانلي
انا ماكنتش عاوز اشارك بمشاركات جديدة لحد ما اوصل لحاجة كويسة على الاقل تبسط الراجل الغلبان اللى مغلب نفسه معانا ليل ونهار وهاتك ياشرح وتقبل تحياتي
على فكره عندي حاجة حلوة للأخ لينكس بس حايشها لوقتها بس اجهزها ................


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ فارس والاخوة الاعضاء السلام عليكم 
انت احرجتنى يا فارس كلامك ان شاء الله مظبوط احنا مغلبين مبتدا لنكس ولكن انا عاوز اجرب حاجة رخيصة فلو كان الفقر رجل لقتلته 
جربت على صفيح علبة السمنى وجربة على معالق " صح دة يعتبر والله اعلم كلام فاضى " بس عاوز فلوس ياعالم عاوز فلوس على كل حال الله اعلم بحالى وغنى عن سؤالى 
واخيرا قلت يمكن تكون تجربة بتاعه استالى ماير رخيصة يعنى مش هتزيد ان شاء الله عن 20 جنية مكوناتها والمواسير الاستلس دى يمكن رخيصة وطبعا مهما كانت مش هتكون زى الالواح اللى اللوح منها بحوالى 700 جنية او اكثر 
ومن هو كان سبب الغلاء فى مصر فانا نشكوة الى الله وعلية من الله ما يستحق
الاخ مبتدأ اسف والتمسلى العذر 
ويا اخى فارس ياهمام فرح الراجل وورينا هتعمل ايه
ويارب بالتوفيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فارس الموتور قال:


> يا اخ عبد الله المصري تحية لك وبعد..........اسمحلي.
> ايه رأيك تقول للأخ مبتدئ لينكس يعملك كل حاجة على الجاهز يظبطلك الموتوسيكل ويركبه عنك كمان!!!!!!!!
> يا أخي كفاياك غلبو وقوم جرب.....
> احنا بقالنا شهور قاعدين بنشرح وبنجرب ودفعنا فلوس ياما وحضرتك جاي دلوقتي وبتجربلي على جوز معالق حديد وبتسأل عن دايرة استنلييييييييييييي
> ...



حزاك الله عنى خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه


فقدشرحت ووضحت المطلوب من هذا العلم وما هو مفروض على كل واحد ان يعمله 

فقد وفيت وكفيت 

فاللهم اعفر لى ولك ولسائر المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> الاخ فارس والاخوة الاعضاء السلام عليكم
> انت احرجتنى يا فارس كلامك ان شاء الله مظبوط احنا مغلبين مبتدا لنكس ولكن انا عاوز اجرب حاجة رخيصة فلو كان الفقر رجل لقتلته
> جربت على صفيح علبة السمنى وجربة على معالق " صح دة يعتبر والله اعلم كلام فاضى " بس عاوز فلوس ياعالم عاوز فلوس على كل حال الله اعلم بحالى وغنى عن سؤالى
> واخيرا قلت يمكن تكون تجربة بتاعه استالى ماير رخيصة يعنى مش هتزيد ان شاء الله عن 20 جنية مكوناتها والمواسير الاستلس دى يمكن رخيصة وطبعا مهما كانت مش هتكون زى الالواح اللى اللوح منها بحوالى 700 جنية او اكثر
> ...



اخى الكريم المشلكة ان الاسلوب الذى تعلمنا به هو النسخ واللصق هكذا الحال بالمدارس من يحفظ اكثر يتقدم وينجح 

واختفت معها ملكة الابداع والاختراع

واشكركم على يعيكم ومحاولاتكم واعرف ان لكل تعب نتيجه مرضية وتجعلك سعيد جدا بها ان شاء الله تعالى

= وبالنسبة لمواسير الاستانلس ليست رخيصة كما تعتقد غالية جدا 

اما المواسير المغطاة بطبقة من النيكي فهى رخيصة ولكن ستجد ام النيكل بداء بسرعة فى التفكك فى صورة قشرة 
وتبداء باقي المواسير فى التقشر

ان كانت المشكلة الفلوس فعليك باسواق الخردة مثل سوق الجمعه وغيره


انظر هذا المثال في هذا الموضوع



 * تجربة للهيدروجين جميلة وسهله لاحد طرق الحصول عليه من خامات متوفرة

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html

وبالنسبة لدائة الرنين فقد وضعت موضوع متكامل عنها فهنا الالاف من تلك الدوائر ولابد من متخصص محترف لتصنيعا وتطويرها حسب الخلية اللتى ستعمل عليها 

اتمنى الاتقف خلف التقليد فقد لابد من التطوير


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يامبتدا لنكس نحن ان شاء الله هنصمم الخلايا الهيدروجينية وان شاء الله نكون مثلك ام يمكن نكون افضل ونشاركك الشرح والعلم " بسم الله ما شاء الله "
شكرا على انك نصحتنى انى اروح لتجار الخردة دة حل جميل ولكن..لازاله الفلوس هى المشكله ان شاء الله انا بسعى لعقد عمل خارج مصر ان شاء الله ولو ربنا اراد ان شاء الله كل شيء حيكون تمام وهجرب وافنن وكن تمام التمام ان شاء الله 
وربنا يجعلنى واياك وامه محمد من المعتوقين من النار فى شهرنا هذا ​


----------



## فارس الموتور (6 سبتمبر 2008)

علشان ترتاحوا سيبوكوا من الدائرة الالكترونيو ولو بشكل مؤقت لغاية ما نوصل لأفضل تصمبم للخلايا
يا أخ عبد الله عليك بمحلات الادوات المنزلية فيها كل الحاجات المطلوبة
فكروا وابدعوا 
الموضوع ممتع جدا جدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الداخلية قال:


> مبتدىءلينوكس ممكن سؤال لو تكرمت ؟؟؟!!!
> موظوعك كثير جميل بس حاولت اعرف وش هو لوح استانلس ؟؟؟ او الصاج !!!
> فيه اسماء ثانيه له يمكن اعرفها !!! او وين احصل هذا الوح ؟؟؟
> 
> شكرا !!!!




من محلات بيع الواح الصاج 
ويفضل الاستعانه بفنى متخصص


----------



## jwan (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــ مبتدىءلينوكس ــــــــــــــكراً
كل عام وانتم بخير 
رمضان كريم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 سبتمبر 2008)

لمن لايقدر على تكاليف التجارب 
اليك اسهل وارخص الطرق للحصول عليه 
 صورة اضافة الالومنيوم الخردة للخزان الاول 
6==





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 504x429.




7==
صورة اضافة القلوى بالخزان الثانى



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 485x422.






8==
الخزان وقد امتلى

رابط الموضوع هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html






======================================

ويمكن تعبئته بعد راجعة المفنيين المتخصصين فى مجال تعبئة الغاز الطبيعى

وهنا غاز الهيدروجين بدون اكسحين فهو امن جدا

واستخدامه مثال هنا 

=

صورة خرطوم توصيل الغاز 
مسالة سهلة وبسيطه







11==

مصورة مولد الكهرباء وهو يعمل على غاز الهيدروجين

لاحاجة للبنزين او الدينزل او الغاز الطبيعى






او حتى بيعه كتجارة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يا مبتدا انا كنت مبسوط بالتجربة دى 
وجربت اشوف تكلفتها المبدئية كام فقلت مثلا اجيب مسورة مية 2بوص واحد متر فلقيت انى الواحد متر ب 65 جنية ..
الله المستعان


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا مبتدا انا كنت مبسوط بالتجربة دى
> وجربت اشوف تكلفتها المبدئية كام فقلت مثلا اجيب مسورة مية 2بوص واحد متر فلقيت انى الواحد متر ب 65 جنية ..
> الله المستعان



وعليكم السلام 

ياخى ماتتعب حالك كثير 

فقط قدم الفكرة لورشة او مصنع لحام حدايد 
واستخدم فضلات المواسير الموجدود عندهم ستكون التكلفة ارخص

بل ويمكنك استخدام اسطونة طفاية الحريق الفاضية 
بتكون ارخص وتتحمل ضغط الغاز بداخلها

مثل التجربة هذه 


طفاية حريق مستعمله وفارغة 
جوانتى لحفظ اليد بعيد عن القلويات مما يستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بالمطابخ 

وعاء =برميل = به ماء لتبريد الطفاية اثناء التفاعل وحتى لايتبخر الماء فيكون غاو لايشتمل على بخار ماء
المميز هنا انك ممكن بسهوله تعرف كمية الغاز وتتحكم في المحرك عن طريق محبس الغاز بالزيادة الاغلاق

فالالومنيوم متواجد بوفرة فى كل مكان ويقلى بالشارع وثمن البوتاسا الكاوية رخيص جدا وكمية الغاز عالية جداجدا 

والان مع الصور انتظر تحميلها 

1==

لاحظ مؤشر عداد الطفاية وهى فارغة = على الاحمر








2==

جسم الطفاية 







3==

ورق الالومنيوم

وستجدها باسواق الخردة والجميل ان بها عداد يبين لك ضغط الغاز 
فى الاخضر بيكون الضغط وصل الى 12 بار جوى 

عليك البحث وسؤال اهل الخبرة عندك 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الله الجنان والحور الحسان 
قريبا ان شاء الله امل من الله زى ما تعبتك والله اعلم معاى افرحك جدا بتجربه انت متتوقعها منى 
ونسبة الهيدروجين تكون كبيرة ان شاء الله ولكن اوعدنى فى حاله حصولى على نسبة كبيرة من الهيدروجين تساعدنى فى تسيير سيارة بها او متسكل هتقلى اسال الجماعه بتوع الغاز الطبيعى اجابتى الطبيعية عليك معندناش غاز طبيعى فى المنطقة اللى احنا فيها والسيارات بتسير بالبنزين بس الحاجة الوحيدة اللى بنلاقى فيها غاز طبيعى هو مستودع الانابيب عشان اللى بنشترى منه الانبوبه عشان الطبخ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز لينوكس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ذكرت فيما مضى أنه يجب إغلاق الهواء في الكرابرتور عندما نريد أن نسير السيارة على الهيدروجين
وهذا يعني أننا سنحتاج إلى \32\ ليتر من الغاز في الدقيقة تقريبا
وهذا مايستوجب وجود دارة تحليل كبيرة قدلاتتسع في صندوق السيارة
هل هناك طرق أخرى تجعلنا نستفيد من الهواء مع الهيدروجين
فتقل حاجة السيارة من الهيدروجين ونستطيع من خلالها تصغير حجم خلية التحليل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم هل ينفع الحديد المجلفن فى التجربه " الخليه الهيدروجنية "


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> أخي العزيز لينوكس
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ذكرت فيما مضى أنه يجب إغلاق الهواء في الكرابرتور عندما نريد أن نسير السيارة على الهيدروجين
> وهذا يعني أننا سنحتاج إلى \32\ ليتر من الغاز في الدقيقة تقريبا
> ...





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ حسام 
هذا الرد يدل على انك لم تستوعب فهم نظرة عمل الهيدروجين حتى الان !!!!!!!!!

فهل وقود الماء يحتاج الى الهواء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم هل ينفع الحديد المجلفن فى التجربه " الخليه الهيدروجنية "



حدد بالضبط نوعها


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

والله ما اعرف نوعه بس انا شفت لوح منه ولقيته لونه مبيض يعنى زى لو كان مرايه ولكن معرفش نوعه اية قلى انت اية احسن الانواع لانه ان شاء الله توكلت على الله وهشترى ان شاء الله حديد مجلفن فعرفنى اية النوع اللى اجيبه لان ان شاء الله هشتريى لوح منه ان شاء الله لانه رخيص اللوح ب 160 تقريبا ارجو الرد باسرع ما يمكن يعنى قبل ما اشترى


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز لينوكس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بصنع خلية تحليل صغيرة مؤلفة من
\10\ألواح سالبة و|10|موجبة
وقمت بتوصيل الغاز إلى محرك سيارة بيجو 304
وذلك بعد إلغاء فلتر الهواء وإلغاء منفذ البنزين وذلك على النحو التالي
جعلت الغاز يدخل إلى الإسطوانات عندما يفتح صمام السحب عوضا عن الهواء
إلاأن كمية الغاز كانت قليلة جدا مما أجبر المحرك على الوقوف
فإذا كنا نحتاج إلى \1\ ليتر بنزين كل \ 2\دقيقة فإننا نحتاج إلى \ 15| ليتر هواء حتى تتم نسبة المزج
وهذا يعني أننا بحاجة إلى |16 ليتر من الهدوجين كل دقيقة
من اجل هذا لابد من مساعدة الهواء ولو بنسبة قليلة لنقلل من كمية الغاز المطلوب
أفيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
 يا حسام 
الاول بسم الله ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
 ثانيا مبروك وربنا يوفقك
 وثالثا اسمحلى اسالك عن مقاسات الالواح يعنى عرض كام وطول كام 
وكام لتر ادتهولك فى الدقيقه 
ان شاء الله انا عازم ان شاء الله على التجربة ولكن منتظر مبتدا يجيب على وبعد كدة ان شاء الله ابدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> أخي العزيز لينوكس
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت بصنع خلية تحليل صغيرة مؤلفة من
> \10\ألواح سالبة و|10|موجبة
> ...



اللهم اغفر لى ولك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

استاذى العزيز
صنع الخلية ليس امرا سهلا 
فممن ليس له خبرة في هذا المجال يقع في اخطاء لاحصر لها
1= حجم ومساحة الالواح والخلية !!!!!!!!!!!

2= المسافة البينية !!!!!!!!!!!!!


3= الالكترولود ودرجته ونوعه !!!

4== نوع الكهرباء لمستخدمة !!!!!!!!!!!!

5== قدرة مولد السيارة !!!!!!!!!!!!

6== سعه المحرك المستخدم !!!!

7== عدد لفات المحرك على السرعات !!!

هذه بعض الشروط
ولهذا تجد هذا الموضوع في المنتديات الهندسية لمن يستطيع ان يتوفر لديه العلم الكافى 
وله القدرة على البحث والزيادة وليس التقليدج فقط


> قد قمت بصنع خلية تحليل صغيرة مؤلفة من
> \10\ألواح سالبة و|10|موجبة
> وقمت بتوصيل الغاز إلى محرك سيارة بيجو 304
> و


 اريد صورة الخلية والسيارة المحرك وواماكن التوصيل كما ذكرت



> إلاأن كمية الغاز كانت قليلة جدا مما أجبر المحرك على الوقوف


لان هناك خطاء فى التصميم 
فلماذا ينجح الاجانب ويفشل البعض منا !
قلة خبرة +خطاء بالتنفيذ




> فإذا كنا نحتاج إلى \1\ ليتر بنزين كل \ 2\دقيقة فإننا نحتاج إلى \ 15| ليتر هواء حتى تتم نسبة المزج
> وهذا يعني أننا بحاجة إلى |16 ليتر من الهدوجين كل دقيقة


خطاء 
1 لتر بنزين = 0,3 هيدروجين 
لان قدرتة بعد الحرق 300 % من قدرة البنزين 

سبحان الله ربنا جعله هكذا اقوى في الادار واوفر فى الاستهلاك



> من اجل هذا لابد من مساعدة الهواء ولو بنسبة قليلة لنقلل من كمية الغاز المطلوب



ياراجل ياطيب وقود الماء لايحتاج الى
الهواء مطلقا لان جزئ الماء عند تحلله ينتج الاكسجين المطلوب له عنه حرقه
فلا حاجة للهواء الجوى 

كما فى تلك السيارة 

لم يتم شرحه للعامة من الناس









http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html

الرابط هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> والله ما اعرف نوعه بس انا شفت لوح منه ولقيته لونه مبيض يعنى زى لو كان مرايه ولكن معرفش نوعه اية قلى انت اية احسن الانواع لانه ان شاء الله توكلت على الله وهشترى ان شاء الله حديد مجلفن فعرفنى اية النوع اللى اجيبه لان ان شاء الله هشتريى لوح منه ان شاء الله لانه رخيص اللوح ب 160 تقريبا ارجو الرد باسرع ما يمكن يعنى قبل ما اشترى



الحديد المجلفن 
هو نوع لايصدء بسهولة 
ولكنه بهد فترة سيصداء 

على العموم المطلوب 
ما هو سمك اللوح 

الافضل نصف مللى او اقل 0,3 مثلا حتى يسهل قصه وتشكيله

وهو جيد للتجارب 

ولكن اسال عن نوع الاضافات بالمعدن عل هى الزنك مع الحديد ام ؟؟؟


----------



## الحريفان (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> اللهم اغفر لى ولك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات
> 
> استاذى العزيز
> صنع الخلية ليس امرا سهلا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اخى / مبتدىء لينوكس .... بارك الله فيك 

1 لتر بنزين = 0,3 هيدروجين 
لان قدرتة بعد الحرق 300 % من قدرة البنزين 

1- هل يتحمل ماتور السيارة هذه القدرة الكبيرة لحرق الهيدروجين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- وبما ان قدرة الهيدروجين بعد الحرق تصل الى 300% من قدرة البنزين ..........

اذن هل يمكن بخلية صغيرة ( ليست ضخمة ) ان تسير السيارة بوقود الماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اخوك / الحريف


----------



## صالح كهرب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز مبتدئ ليونكس 
هل تعني بتلك العملية وبالطريقه التي ذكرت أن يدخل العازان الناتجان (أوكسيجين وهيدروجين) معا لمكينة السياره ؟
علما بأنه في الوضع العادي وباستخدام البنزين فإن الكاربوريتير يحصل على الأوكسيجين من الهواء وبمعدل 1 إلى 8 حسب ما أذكر ليتم الإحتراق الكامل للبزين .
هل قمت بتجربة استخدام الهيدروجين لوحده مع الهواء الخارجي لعملية الإحتراق في ماكينة السيارة ؟

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

صالح كهرب قال:


> أخي العزيز مبتدئ ليونكس
> هل تعني بتلك العملية وبالطريقه التي ذكرت أن يدخل العازان الناتجان (أوكسيجين وهيدروجين) معا لمكينة السياره ؟
> علما بأنه في الوضع العادي وباستخدام البنزين فإن الكاربوريتير يحصل على الأوكسيجين من الهواء وبمعدل 1 إلى 8 حسب ما أذكر ليتم الإحتراق الكامل للبزين .
> هل قمت بتجربة استخدام الهيدروجين لوحده مع الهواء الخارجي لعملية الإحتراق في ماكينة السيارة ؟
> ...


ان اردنا ان نتعلم فعلينا بالبحث عن العلم ومصادره

عموما 
ستجد وافى الشرح فى مواقع السيارات الاجنبية مثل فورد وبي ام دبليو و هوندا وغيرهم

====



> هل تعني بتلك العملية وبالطريقه التي ذكرت أن يدخل العازان الناتجان (أوكسيجين وهيدروجين) معا لمكينة السياره ؟


نعم صحيح 
وقود الماء لا يحتاج الى الاكسجين لانه احد مكونات 

والبنزين ليس به اكسجين ولذالك لابد من دخول الهواء حتى تشتعل

فرق كبير جدا بين الاثنان

======

اما الاسلوب لتجارى للبعض الشركات 
فيتم تعبئة الهيدروجين منفصل بعد فصل الاكسجين منه

و يتم تسييله وتعبئته بالخزانات كما هو الحال فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي وهنا فقط تحتاج الى الهواء 



> علما بأنه في الوضع العادي وباستخدام البنزين فإن الكاربوريتير يحصل على الأوكسيجين من الهواء وبمعدل 1 إلى 8 حسب ما أذكر ليتم الإحتراق الكامل للبزين .



نعم سواء بنزين او غاز طبيعى او هيدروجين مسال
=====





> هل قمت بتجربة استخدام الهيدروجين لوحده مع الهواء الخارجي لعملية الإحتراق في ماكينة السيارة ؟



موجودة فى السيارة Bmw اللتى تعمل على البنزين او الهيدروجين وستجد شرح وافى في موقع الشركة عنها 

ولكنها ليست للبيع الان 
=====


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الحريفان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى / مبتدىء لينوكس .... بارك الله فيك
> 
> 1 لتر بنزين = 0,3 هيدروجين
> ...


اعتقد انك شاهدت السيارات اللتى تعمل بالهيدروجين 


> 1 لتر بنزين = 0,3 هيدروجين
> لان قدرتة بعد الحرق 300 % من قدرة البنزين


وتابع مواقع الشركات وستجد الشرح الوافي 



> اذن هل يمكن بخلية صغيرة ( ليست ضخمة ) ان تسير السيارة بوقود الماء ؟؟؟



الفكرة فى الكمية المنتجة والاسلوب وليس الحجم 

الكفاءة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مبتدا لنكس اعتقد ان اللوح المجلفن هوواحد ملى تقريبا وان شاء الله تجربه الشخص الاجنبى الذى استخدم فلتر المياه فى وضع خليه بداخله ساعيدها ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله هبدا فى شراء الاشياء يوم الاحد القادم ان شاء الله فهل تنصحنى بشيء قبل ان ابدأ
السلام عليكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مبتدا لنكس اعتقد ان اللوح المجلفن هوواحد ملى تقريبا وان شاء الله تجربه الشخص الاجنبى الذى استخدم فلتر المياه فى وضع خليه بداخله ساعيدها ان شاء الله
> وان شاء الله هبدا فى شراء الاشياء يوم الاحد القادم ان شاء الله فهل تنصحنى بشيء قبل ان ابدأ
> السلام عليكم



ارتفاع الالواح يحب الا تزيد عن نصف غاطس الفلتر
حتى يكون هنالك مكان للفقاعات لتتفتت ويخرج غاز صافى بدون ماء 
وتوكل على الله


----------



## الفعال (14 سبتمبر 2008)

لقد قمت بتجربة لحليل الماء مع البكنك باودر (محلول) 
ولاكني اتسائل اذا تسمحون 
ماهي احسن مادة تصنع منها اقطاب التحليل 
وهل استطيع الاستغناء عن دائرة استانلي مايلر 
وهل عملها الوحيد تحويل التيار الثابت الى مستمر لاني وجت جهاز يقوم بهذا العمل اسمه ركيليتر 
شكرا لكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

=


الفعال قال:


> لقد قمت بتجربة لحليل الماء مع البكنك باودر (محلول)
> ولاكني اتسائل اذا تسمحون
> ماهي احسن مادة تصنع منها اقطاب التحليل
> ر وهل استطيع الاستغناء عن دائرة استانلي ماي
> ...





> ماهي احسن مادة تصنع منها اقطاب التحليل



الاستانلس 316


> وهل استطيع الاستغناء عن دائرة استانلي مايل


حسب مصدر الكهرباء المستخدم وقدرته والمحرك المطلوب



> وهل عملها الوحيد تحويل التيار الثابت الى مستمر لاني وجت جهاز يقوم بهذا العمل اسمه ركيليت


ر

وضح ماذا تقصد بالتحديد ؟


----------



## الفعال (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم مبتدئ لينوكس 
الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
كنت اقصد 
ماهي فكرة عمل دائرة استانلي (هل فقط التحكم بالتردد وجعل الموجة مربعة )
ام هناك شيء اخر
علما اني اسعى لتشغيل محرك لمولد كهربائي ينتج 3 كي في 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الفعال قال:


> اخي الكريم مبتدئ لينوكس
> الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> كنت اقصد
> ماهي فكرة عمل دائرة استانلي (هل فقط التحكم بالتردد وجعل الموجة مربعة )
> ...





> وهل عملها الوحيد تحويل التيار الثابت الى مستمر لاني وجت جهاز يقوم بهذا العمل اسمه ركيليت



لم تجب عندما سالتك وضح ماذا تقصد !!!!!
انتظر توضيحك


----------



## الفعال (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا لتواصلك
قصدي اني وجدت جهاز في بلدي مصمم محليا لتحويل التيار من ثابت الى متناوب فقط
هل يغنيني عن دائرة استانلي ام لا
ولماذا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الفعال قال:


> اخي الكريم شكرا لتواصلك
> قصدي اني وجدت جهاز في بلدي مصمم محليا لتحويل التيار من ثابت الى متناوب فقط
> هل يغنيني عن دائرة استانلي ام لا
> ولماذا
> بارك الله فيك





للنجاح فى اى تجربة شروطها 
فعليك ان تكون على دراية تامه بما تفعل 

فالاول قد ذكرت تيار مستمر 
الثانى ذكرت تيار متردد 

فاين الصح مما تعنى ؟


> وهل عملها الوحيد تحويل التيار الثابت الى مستمر لاني وجت جهاز يقوم بهذا العمل اسمه ركيليت





> قصدي اني وجدت جهاز في بلدي مصمم محليا لتحويل التيار من ثابت الى متناوب فقط



اقراء هذا الموضوع فيه الشرح الكافي






دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس ‏ 

الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1341616


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يا مبتدأ شكرا على تشجيعك لنا بعد العيد ان شاء الله شابدا التجربة لاسباب خاصة منها هو انى الفلوس عجزة معاى يعنى جبت اللوح وباقى الفلتر والمخرطة لانه متنساش المخرطة عاوزة فلوس لقص وتشكيل الحديد كما اريد بمشيئا الله وكمان عاوز مسمارين اللى هما هيبرزو من الفلتلر وبعدين عاوز مسمارين بلاستك ودول تقريبا هيتعملو عموله من مادة نسيت اسمها للاسف يعنى مصاريف زى كدة 
كنت عاوز اعرف الجهاز مولد الكهربا زى اللى بنشوفوا فى الافراح اللى بيولعو بيه انوار الفرح اللى بيشتغل بالبنزين تقريبا ممكن الاقى حجم صغير منه زى الجهاز المولد اللى شفناه فى فيديو يوتوب ودة تمنه كام اقل حاجة منه تمنه كام
وشكرا 
 ولا تنسونا يا اخوانا ن دعواتكم بالعتق من النيران
السلام عليكم


----------



## amabdo59 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحه واقسم بالله اننى لا اريد ان ارتك الصفحه منذ ساعه واكثر لانها بالفعل مملوءه ليس بالهيدروجين ولكن بمعلومات قيمه وممتازه خاصه
اشكركم جميعا


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي لينوكس كما معروف ان الطاقة الحرارية للهيدروجين اكثر بثلاث اضعاف طاقة البنزين و ايضا كلنا نعرف ان محركات السيارات تعمل على البنزين اي بمعنى اخر لا نستطيع ان نجعل هذه المحركات ان تعمل على الهيدروجين بسبب تآكل و تلف المحرك نتيجة الطاقة العالية للهيدروجين.... وعندما نشاهد عدد من المحركات التي تعمل على الهيدروجين فانها مصنعه بطريقة خاصة بحيث تتحمل الحراره العاليه الاحتراق.


----------



## فارس الموتور (18 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية للاخ ابو عبد الله المصري......ياشباب كفاية رغي قوموا جربوا اللي بيجرب بينجح


----------



## الفعال (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فالاول قد ذكرت تيار مستمر 
الثانى ذكرت تيار متردد 

فاين الصح مما تعنى ؟


اخي الكريم 
اقصد بالمستمر تيار البطارية 
والمتردد هو التيار المطلوب بتردد معين 
ارجو ان اكون واضحا هذه المرة

واذا تسمح لي بسؤال 
فانا باذن الله بت قريبا من تشغيل المحرك بعد عدة تجارب
لاكن خطر في بالي شيء 
اذا كانت كمية الغاز المنتجة اكثر من المستهلك في المحرك
هل هناك مشكلة 
وكيف اتجنبها 
بار الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الفعال قال:


> فالاول قد ذكرت تيار مستمر
> الثانى ذكرت تيار متردد
> 
> فاين الصح مما تعنى ؟
> ...


التيار المتردد لايصلح للتحليل الكهربي

وان يمكن توحيده باستخدام = دايود= سليكون =ترانزستور= 
وهنا ستحصل على نصف الموجة التردديه 
بمعنى تيار كهربي مستمر ومتقطع قريب الشبه بدائرة استانلى الا ان الموجه له ليست مربعه
وهناك من نجح في ذالك 


> اذا كانت كمية الغاز المنتجة اكثر من المستهلك في المحرك




التحكم اما كهربي بالتحكم فى شدة التيار 
او ميكانيك بالتحكم فى حركة الالواح والمسافة البينية بينهم
او التحكم فى ضغط الغاز بمنظمات الضغط والفصل والتوصيل 
هناك الالاف الطرق ابداء تجاربك ثم اسال على التعديل وكفانا كلام :82:


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم....
لقد قمت بعمل خلية تحليل الماء من الواح الاستيل 316 بعدد 10 لكن كمية الهيدروجين المنتج قليل جداً كما كان تيار الخلية بحدود 15 امبير ولقد جربت تصنيع كل مخططات دائرة الرنين الموجوده في هذا المواقع و المواقع الاخرى لكن للاسف دون جدوى فقط خسارة وقت و مال من غير تحسن طرأعلى انتاج الهيدروجين .... لذلك اعتقد ان مخططات الرنين كلها لا تعمل ... فما العمل؟


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي لينوكس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت للمرة الثانية بتجميع خلية تحليل
إلا أني لست راض عن أدائها ولعل ذلك بسبب الألواح العازلة التي وضعتها بين ألواح الستانلس
وهي على الشكل التالي
صفيحة ستانلس سالب -لوح عازل- صفيحة ستانس موجب
فهل يجب علي أن أنزع الألواح العازلة كي أحصل على أداء أفضل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

علي مهندس تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم....
> لقد قمت بعمل خلية تحليل الماء من الواح الاستيل 316 بعدد 10 لكن كمية الهيدروجين المنتج قليل جداً كما كان تيار الخلية بحدود 15 امبير ولقد جربت تصنيع كل مخططات دائرة الرنين الموجوده في هذا المواقع و المواقع الاخرى لكن للاسف دون جدوى فقط خسارة وقت و مال من غير تحسن طرأعلى انتاج الهيدروجين .... لذلك اعتقد ان مخططات الرنين كلها لا تعمل ... فما العمل؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الانسان قد يفشل كثيرا الى ان ينجح 
ولا احب الكلام بدون سند واضح 
ارفع صور التجربة وفديو للتحليل هكذا تتم التدارب بالمنتديات الاجنبية وهكذا نجد الفشل بالمنتديات العربية السبب عدم التعاون ان اردت ان تنجح فيما تعمل فعليك برفع تجاربك صور وفديو حتى نستطيع متابعه اخطاءك و اعطاء التعديل 
اما مجرد الكلام بدون تجارب مرئية فلا معنى لها اساسا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> أخي لينوكس
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت للمرة الثانية بتجميع خلية تحليل
> إلا أني لست راض عن أدائها ولعل ذلك بسبب الألواح العازلة التي وضعتها بين ألواح الستانلس
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارفع لنا صورها حتى نتعرف على ماتقصد ونفيدك


----------



## tawzah (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يجب ان نوضح ان التوالى او التوازي بين الوحدات المستخدمة .وكل وحدة عبارة عن خلية لتوليد الغاز.


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اسمحولى ان اهدى اليكم المنتدا المنتخصص فى انتاج الهيدروجين والله اعلم والرابطة هى
http://www.hhoforums.com/
وترجمت المنتدا هى 


http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?hl=ar&sl=en&tl=ar&u=http://www.hhoforums.com/&usg=ALkJrhgfztBY6t0uQ2yWSEjEIpgHZbexbw
موقع اخر 
http://www.hho.com/


----------



## م سامى زكى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

قال إبراهيم بن الأدهم : "من عرف ما يطلب هان عليه ما يبذل ، 
و من أطلق بصره طال أسفه ، و من أطلق أمله ساء عمله ، و من أطلق لسانه قتل نفسه "
وقال : " ما صدق الله عبد أحب الشهرة بعلم أو عمل أو كرم "
من يفعل الخير لايعدم جوازيه ... لايذهب العرف بين الله والناس


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*Linnard Griffin´s hydrogen generator*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e85aPS6P72A


----------



## elect092003 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال ممكن تجربة المذبذب المركب من ne555مع hpمخرج الصوت فاذا سمعته كصوت جهاز الانذار ويتغير عندما اتحكم فيه .اقول ان هذا المخطط قد نجح واستعمله مع الخلية ... و شكرا


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*مخططات طاقة بديلة للبيع محرك يعمل على الماء*

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان الاعزاء بالنسبة للمخططات موجودة وقابلة للتنفيذ وهية عبارة عن محرك يعمل على الماء قابلة للتطبيق 

×××××××××××××××××

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بس احنا مش فاهمين انت بتبيع محركات ولا اية مش فاهم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرأً على هذه المعلومة .........
هل تعتقد أن المخططات تكفي لتحقيق الهدف ؟؟؟
نحتاج إلى الأدوات اللازمة ، هل يمكن الحصول عليها بسهولة من السوق المحلية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوان المواد متوفرة في السوق وسهلة ايضا ورخيصة الثمن هذا بريدي 

×××××××××××××××
انا ابيع لك جهاز بالكامل
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## jams3000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ محمد أرجو أن تكون متأكداّ مما تقول ..... فإذا كنت تقصد تحليل الماء إلى الهيدرجين والاكسجين كهربائيا والاستفادة من مولد السيارة (الدينمو) للحصول على الكهرباء ...... فهذه عملية خاسرة 100/100 لأنك تحول الطاقة من شكل لأخر من دون الحصول على مصدر حقيقي للطاقة ...... وهناك في الانتيرنيت كثير من المواقع الامريكية وغيرها التي تروج لعبارة طاقة الماء وتبيع الكتيبات وطرق تحويل الماء إلى طاقة وتركيبها على السيارة وكلها تهدف إلى بيع الكتب والحصول على المال وهي تبيع السراب . فالماء عند تحلله كهربائيا لكسر الرابط بين الاكسجين والهدرجين في ذرة الماء يحتاج الى نفس الطاقة التي ينتجها عتد الاحتراق وتحوله مجددا الى بخار ماء وبالتالي فكل ما هنلك أنك ستجد محرك السيارة يعمل على اللاحمل لبعض الوقت حتى تضعف البطارية ولن يكون المولد قادر على توليد مزيدا من الكهرباء لأن الضياعات في المحرك وإرتفاع درجة حرارة الماء أثناء التحلل تستهلك مزيدا من الطاقة ,فيكون الطاقة المتولدة من إحتراق الهيدروجين والاكسجينغير كافية لتعويض الطاقة المستهلكة في المولد زائد الضياعات الأخرى .


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة قد يكون عند البشمهندس فكرة جديدة فلماذا التسرع والحكم عليه 
يا بشمهندس يا ريت توضح فكرتك اكتر للاخوة الاعضاء نحنمنتدى علمى وليس موقع تسويق


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مامنتظر احد حتى انفذ الموضوع اتنفذ وكل شي انتهى


----------



## majed m (4 نوفمبر 2008)

على كيفك يابشمهندس


----------



## ميداد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ليش البيع والمشترى وين عمل الخير ليش ما تنزلها على الموقع وخلاص والله ينيك عن هالتجارة


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## aimanham (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> ويمكن ان يعطي الالف المرات والاضعاف للطاقة اللتى استخدمت لانتاجه


 

الطاقه اللازمه لتحلیل جزیئه الماء کهربائیا تساوی تقریبا 285 کیلو جول 
والطاقه الناتجه عن احتراق جزیئه الهیدروجین (الناتجه عن تحلیل جزیئه الماء) مساویه تقریبا لنفس القیمه السابقه
(هذا اذا لم نتطرق الی فقدان الطاقه الناتج عن تسخین الماء و تبخیره و الضیاعات فی الاسلاک وکفائه عملیه التحلیل ) 
فاین انتاج الطاقه او تحریرها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 نوفمبر 2008)

HHO 水能源燃料系統 系統介紹
مخترع حول سيارته للعمل بالماء 
مع شرح لمكونات ووحدات الجهاز 
الرابط لمن اراد المشاهدة
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=H4q4ZeUV7GI
لاحظ وجود بطارية اضافية بحقيبة السيارة
ومنها الكهرباء الى دائرة الرنين
ومنها الى وحدة وخلية تحليل الماء الى وقود = لاحظ انها خلية كبيرة الحجم ومتعددة الخلايا للتحكم في كمية الغاز المنتج
ومنها الى ملتر التجفيف والتنقية 
ومنها الى خزانات صغيرة لتخزين الوقود
ومنها الىمكان محرك السيارة حيث توجد بعض التوصيلات والفلاتر
ومنها الى المحرك 
ومبارك لكل من نجح في ذالك المشروع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بعض الضور 

السابقة للمخترع وييشرح ان مكان خلية وقود الماء بحقيبة السيارة

صورة
مكان البطارية الاضافية 

=




=
صورة اسلاك التوصيل لاحظ المسك والقطر الدخلى للسلك
=





==
جهاز توليد الرنين الكهربي 







=
صورة خلية التحليل الكهربي 
لاحظ المكونات الاضافية عليها وطرق توزيع الاسلاك واللواقط ==








====
صورة خرطوم غاز وقود الماء






==صورة فلتر ومكثفات بخار الماء 
تنقية وترشيح







=




=

خزانات الغاز 





=
مكان توصيل الخراطيم الامداد للغاز






مكان دخول الوقود = الغاز للمحرك






=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 نوفمبر 2008)

Dedicated to providing green energy solutions, EPOCH Energy Technology Corporation (EPOCH) specializes in Oxy-Hydrogen Generators, which change ordinary soft water into a clean burning fuel that can be used to replace traditional gas fuels. Since receiving his first patent in 1993, EPOCH’s president (Mr. Jacky Lin) has been developing products aimed at creating safter alternative energy sources while solution to soaring energy prices. We offer this safe, clean and pollution-free new source of green energy for mankind. Our development philosophy is based on creating a cleaner living environment around the world and promoting the use of sustainable energy sources. EPOCH has attained certifications from many countries, and launched a series of products internationally in countries such as Australia, Canada, China, Germany, Hong Kong, Iceland, Japan, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, and the USA. EPOCH is now a publicly traded corporation in Taiwan’s emerging stock market and is actively seeking OTC status.
m No.
EP- 350 
Product Name
Standard Oxy-hydrogen Generator 

Product Introduction 
The EP-350 Standard Oxy-hydrogen Generator. This newest model has won the “Excellent Product of Taiwan” Award. 

Product applications: steel-cutting, industrial copper brazing, food processing, electrical appliance industry, cooking facilities, etc. 
Add to Inquiry Cart



http://www.oxy-hydrogen.com.tw/


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

aimanham قال:


> الطاقه اللازمه لتحلیل جزیئه الماء کهربائیا تساوی تقریبا 285 کیلو جول
> والطاقه الناتجه عن احتراق جزیئه الهیدروجین (الناتجه عن تحلیل جزیئه الماء) مساویه تقریبا لنفس القیمه السابقه
> (هذا اذا لم نتطرق الی فقدان الطاقه الناتج عن تسخین الماء و تبخیره و الضیاعات فی الاسلاک وکفائه عملیه التحلیل )
> فاین انتاج الطاقه او تحریرها ؟؟؟؟






,واحد كيلووات \ساعة = 650 لتر غاز \ساعة


----------



## aimanham (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه للجهاز*

عزیزی مبتدئ لینوکس:
ان ما تفضلت به یثبت ان الطاقه التی یحتاجها هذا الجهاز هی اکبر من الطاقه التی یقدمها
والیک الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه للجهاز الذی ینتج 680 لیترا فی الساعه


http://www.ziddu.com/download/2705740/thermocalculation.doc.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كلامك


aimanham قال:


> عزیزی مبتدئ لینوکس:
> ان ما تفضلت به یثبت ان الطاقه التی یحتاجها هذا الجهاز هی اکبر من الطاقه التی یقدمها
> والیک الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه للجهاز الذی ینتج 680 لیترا فی الساعه
> 
> ...


----------



## aimanham (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تحیه وبعد
جوابا علی الاخ میتدئ لینوکس اقدم الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه للجهاز المذکور :

680 لیتر غاز HHO یعنی ان ثلثا الحجم هو هیدروجین وثلثه اکسجین
یعنی 453 لیتر = 0.453 متر مکعب من غاز الهیدروجین
الان لنحسب عدد مولات غاز الهیدروجین المعروف حجمه وضغطه ودرجه حرارته (بفرض انها درجه حراره الغرفه)
حسب القانون العام للغازات
pv=nRT
وهذا یعنی:
n=pv/RT

لدینا ضغط الغاز 
p= 0.3 kg/cm3 = 29419.95 pa
R= 8.314 ثابت الغازات العام
هذا یعنی 
n=29419.95*0.453/8.314*298=5.4 mol
اذا یتم انتاج کمیه 680 لیترا من الغاز فی الساعه وهی تحوی حقیقه 5.4 مولا من الهیدروجین فی الساعه
فاذا کانت الطاقه الناتجه عن احتراق مول من الهیدروجین مساویه 280 کیلوجول
هذا یعنی 
w"=5.4*280=1512 kj/hr=450wat/hr=0.45 Kwat/hr


اذا فالجهاز الذی یحتاج 1 کیلوواط /سا من الطاقه لیعمل یولد طاقه مقدارها 0.45 کیلو واط / سا (علی شکل غاز قابل للاحتراق طبعا)
فکفاءه الجهاز هی 45 % فقط ای انه یستهلک طاقه اکثر مما یولد
(واظن انها اقل من ذلک لان افتراضنا بان درجه الحراره مساویه لدرجه حراره الغرفه و لکن الغاز یخرج بدرجه حراره اعلی وهذا یعنی تمددا اکبر للغاز وعدد مولات اقل فی الحجم المذکور)


ولکن یکون الجهاز اقتصادیا اذا استخدمنا مصدرا مهدورا من الطاقه لتشغیل الجهاز مثل طاقه الشمس او الریح.....او اذا استخدمنا البکتریا لتحلیل الماء
او قد یکون استخدامه مجدیا اذا کانت الطاقه الکهربائیه رخیصه نسبتا بطاقه الغاز الطبیعی

ویمکن لمن لدیه شک ان یسآل خبراء الترمودینامیک الهندسی فی اقسام الهندسه المیکانیکیه او الکیمیائیه


----------



## aimanham (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تحیه وبعد
جوابا علی الاخ میتدئ لینوکس اقدم الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه للجهاز المذکور :

680 لیتر غاز HHO یعنی ان ثلثا الحجم هو هیدروجین وثلثه اکسجین
یعنی 453 لیتر = 0.453 متر مکعب من غاز الهیدروجین
الان لنحسب عدد مولات غاز الهیدروجین المعروف حجمه وضغطه ودرجه حرارته (بفرض انها درجه حراره الغرفه)
حسب القانون العام للغازات
pv=nRT
وهذا یعنی:
n=pv/RT

لدینا ضغط الغاز 
p= 0.3 kg/cm3 = 29419.95 pa
R= 8.314 ثابت الغازات العام
هذا یعنی 
n=29419.95*0.453/8.314*298=5.4 mol
اذا یتم انتاج کمیه 680 لیترا من الغاز فی الساعه وهی تحوی حقیقه 5.4 مولا من الهیدروجین فی الساعه
فاذا کانت الطاقه الناتجه عن احتراق مول من الهیدروجین مساویه 280 کیلوجول
هذا یعنی 
w"=5.4*280=1512 kj/hr=450wat/hr=0.45 Kwat/hr


اذا فالجهاز الذی یحتاج 1 کیلوواط /سا من الطاقه لیعمل یولد طاقه مقدارها 0.45 کیلو واط / سا (علی شکل غاز قابل للاحتراق طبعا)
فکفاءه الجهاز هی 45 % فقط ای انه یستهلک طاقه اکثر مما یولد
(واظن انها اقل من ذلک لان افتراضنا بان درجه الحراره مساویه لدرجه حراره الغرفه و لکن الغاز یخرج بدرجه حراره اعلی وهذا یعنی تمددا اکبر للغاز وعدد مولات اقل فی الحجم المذکور)


ولکن یکون الجهاز اقتصادیا اذا استخدمنا مصدرا مهدورا من الطاقه لتشغیل الجهاز مثل طاقه الشمس او الریح.....او اذا استخدمنا البکتریا لتحلیل الماء
او قد یکون استخدامه مجدیا اذا کانت الطاقه الکهربائیه رخیصه نسبتا بطاقه الغاز الطبیعی

ویمکن لمن لدیه شک ان یسآل خبراء الترمودینامیک الهندسی فی اقسام الهندسه المیکانیکیه او الکیمیائیه


----------



## aimanham (22 نوفمبر 2008)

عزیزی مبتدئ لینوکس:
ارجو منک بیان وجه الخطا 
والیک الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه:
680 لیتر غاز HHO یعنی ان ثلثا الحجم هو هدروجین وثلثه اکسجین

L = 2/3 * 680 = 453 L = 0.453 m3
الان لنحسب عدد مولات غاز الهیدروجین المعروف حجمه وضغطه ودرجه حرارته (بفرض انها درجه حراره الغرفه)
حسب القانون العام للغازات
P.v = n.R.T 
وهذا یعنی:
n=p.v/R.T
لدینا ضغط الغاز
p= 0.3 kg/cm3 = 29419.95 pa
R= 8.314 ثابت الغازات العام
هذا یعنی 

n= (29419.94*0.453)/(8.314*298)=5.4 mol
اذا یتم انتاج 5.4 مولا من الهیدروجین فی الساعه
فاذا کانت الطاقه الناتجه عن احتراق مول من الهیدروجین مساویه 280 کیلوجول
هذا یعنی 

w"= 5.4×280 = 1512 kj/hr = 450 wat/hr =0.45 Kwat/hr

و من لدیه شک فلیراجع خبراء الترمودینامیک الهندسی فی اقسام الهندسه الکیمیائیه او المیکانیکیه



اذا فالجهاز الذی یحتاج 1 کیلوواط /سا من الطاقه لیعمل یولد طاقه مقدارها 0.45 کیلو واط / سا (وهی هنا علی شکل غاز قابل للاحتراق)
فکفاءه الجهاز هی 45 % فقط ای انه یستهلک طاقه اکثر مما یولد
(واظن انها اقل من ذلک لان افتراضنا بان درجه الحراره مساویه لدرجه حراره الغرفه و لکن الغاز یخرج بدرجه حراره اعلی وهذا یعنی تمددا اکبر للغاز وعدد مولات اقل فی الحجم المذکور)


ولکن یکون الجهاز اقتصادیا اذا استخدمنا مصدرا مهدورا من الطاقه لتشغیل الجهاز مثل طاقه الشمس او الریح.....
او قد یکون استخدامه مجدیا اذا کانت الطاقه الکهربائیه رخیصه نسبتا بطاقه الغاز الطبیعی


اما بشان السیاره الیابانیه فالموضوع لا یزال قید البحث والدراسه ..... کما اننا لا نعلم مبدا عملها بشکل دقیق حتی نحکم علیها فالاستشهاد بها غیر مقبول علمیا

واذا کنت متابعا لازمه النفط السابقه لوجدت توجه دول العالم الی الوقود الحیوی (البیودیزل) و الی زراعه المحاصیل الخاصه بانتاجه ... ولم یتم التوجه الی التحلیل الکهربائی للماء علی الرغم من انه تقنیه معروفه من قبل و لتم انهاء مشکله الطاقه نهائیا..... فهل بامکانک ان تجبنی لماذا؟؟؟

انا اقول لک
لانه من المعروف علمیا ان تحلیل الماء کهربیا یتطلب طاقه اکبر من الطاقه الناتجه عن احتراق مکوناته

و الوفر فی الوقود الذی لاحظه من نجح فی وصل خلایا تولید الهیدروجن مع محرک سیارته ناتج عن استعاده الطاقه المهدوره فی عمل دینو السیاره والذی یستمر فی الدوران وتولید الکهرباء حتی بعد امتلاء البطاریه


----------



## استاذ القانون (23 نوفمبر 2008)

و الوفر فی الوقود الذی لاحظه من نجح فی وصل خلایا تولید الهیدروجن مع محرک سیارته ناتج عن استعاده الطاقه المهدوره فی عمل دینو السیاره والذی یستمر فی الدوران وتولید الکهرباء حتی بعد امتلاء البطاریه
(شكراً لتوضيحك سيدي الكريم , ولكن ما ذكرتة اعلاه غير صحيح , فألداينمو يتوقف عن الشحن الزائد بواسطة منظم االشحن ألأوتوماتيكي . مع التقدير )


----------



## aimanham (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عزیزی استاذ القانون لقد فهمتنی خطا
الدینمو یفصل عن الشحن لکنه لا یتوقف عن الدوران بعد امتلاء البطاریه وبما انه لایتوقف عن الدوران فان الطاقه المبذوله فی تدویره (بعد امتلاء البطاریه) تذهب هباء....... فاذا وصلنا خلیه انتاج الوقود الهدروجینی لاستغلال ذلک الهدر فی تولید وقود یضاف مع البنزین فاننا نقوم عملیا بتدویر للطاقه المهدوره لیس الا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

aimanham قال:


> عزیزی مبتدئ لینوکس:
> ارجو منک بیان وجه الخطا
> والیک الحسابات الترمودینامیکیه:
> 680 لیتر غاز Hho یعنی ان ثلثا الحجم هو هدروجین وثلثه اکسجین
> ...





> یولد طاقه مقدارها 0.45 کیلو واط / سا (وهی هنا علی شکل غاز قابل للاحتراق)


هل وقود الماء غير قابل للاحتراق ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا قاسا على الخطاء فى حساباتك فان حرق 650 لتر غاز طبيعي لايكفى لانتاج واحد كيلووات 

تالثا هل نسيت ان الوقود يتم خلطه بنسبة 1 \ 15
وقود \ هواء 

650 فى 15 = 9750 لتر لاتكفى لانتاج واحد كيلو وات ؟؟؟

مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار بان الحرارة الناجة من حرق وقود الماء تصل الى 300% من الوقود الاحفورى 

هذا سبب نجاح الاخرين وتاخرنا عنهم





> واذا کنت متابعا لازمه النفط السابقه لوجدت توجه دول العالم الی الوقود الحیوی (البیودیزل) و الی زراعه المحاصیل الخاصه بانتاجه ... ولم یتم التوجه الی التحلیل الکهربائی للماء علی الرغم من انه تقنیه معروفه من قبل و لتم انهاء مشکله الطاقه نهائیا..... فهل بامکانک ان تجبنی لماذا؟؟؟


ما الذى سيعود عليهم من ارباح ان انتقل الناس الى الوقود المجانى او الماء ان صح التعبير 

فهل سيتم بيع الماء لهم ؟

اخى الكريم ابحث على صفحات الانترنت وستجد الالاف المنتدياي والمواقع الاجنبية المتخصصة فى الطاقة الحرة ووقود الماء 
ولاتطبق حسابا على الخطاء 

فقد وجدتك ققد قمت بضغط الغار مع العلم بانه وقود يخلط بالهاء لتقيل الناتج الحرارى الذى يصل الى 2800 درجة مئوية وليس مثل البنزين

وكذالك ارى خطائك عندما ذكرت فى الرد الول لك ان الغاز الناتج غير قابل للاحتراق 

مشكورا راجع اخطاء وصححها 
انها مصالح وارباح للشركات العاملة فى هذا المجال 
لليس للفقراء و اصحاب الحاجة


----------



## aimanham (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*جوابا علی الاخ لینوکس*

تحیه للاخ لینوکس
شکرا علی رحابه صدرک....
1- انا لم اقل ان وقود الماء غیر قابل للاحتراق (اعد قراءه ما کتبته بتمعن) 
2- ما دخل خلط الهیدروجین بالهواء فی الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی هل للهواء ای قیمه حراریه للاحتراق ؟؟؟؟ یعنی اذا تم الخلط ب 1000 لیتر هواء هل تزید القیمه الحراریه للتفاعل وینتج طاقه اکبر ؟؟؟ 
الحسابات الحراریه تتم علی اساس الماده التی یتم حرقها فقط (ای الوقود) ولا دخل للهواء مهما کانت نسبه خلطه

3- الذی سیعود علی الشرکات بالارباح هو بیع التکنولوجیا الجدیده لنا وللعالم لانهم هم الرواد فی صناعتها ولیس نحن بینما نحن منتجون النفط ولیس هم وانهاء عصر النفط و ایجاد البدائل له هو لصالح الدول المتقدمه لانها هی المستورده للنفط و لیس نحن

4- سبب تخلفنا هو الکسل و اعتمادنا علی الغیر و ایماننا بالاوهام و عدم قبولنا للحقیقه العلمیه والمنطقیه .

5- لقد اثبت لک حسابیا ان الکمیه المنتجه من الهیدروجین غیر کافیه لتولید 1 واط وهذا لیس عیبا فی الجهاز
لان کل الاجهزه التی اخترعها الانسان حتی الان (ما عدا التفاعلات النوویه) تحتاج طاقه اکثر مما تنتج.
المشکله فی ماهیه الطاقه المستخدمه لتشغیل الجهاز فاذا استخدمنا الطاقه الکهربائیه من الشبکه العامه فنحن خاسرون .... اما اذا استخدمنا طاقه مهدوره لتولید الهیدروجین بهذه الطریقه او غیرها (کطاقه الشمس او الر یح) فلا باس فی ذلک

6- وجود منتدیات و مواقع عن الطاقه الحره لیس دلیلا علمیا یا عزیزی (فهناک الاف المواقع عن السحر والشعوذه کذلک) 


وشکرا جزیلا علی التواصل وارجو منک مراجعه اساسیات الترمودینامیک الهندسی و کتبه متوفره فی مکتبه الهندسه الکیمیائیه فی هذا المنتدی بوفره


----------



## عراقيون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوان


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انت تقصد moteur pantone"


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*Comment construire un moteur Pantone*

لمحة عن كيفية عمل moteur Pantone
ارجو المعدرة لان المرفق باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## فليح رضوان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلم عليكم 
شكرا اخي الكريمlakdhar على الملفات
ولمن اراد البحت اكتر عن الموضوع فليبحت في you tube
وهنا احدا اتجارب اناجحة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRlZB-W2jE4


----------



## عضو1 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

هل هذه المحركات موجوده فعلا وتعمل بالشكل المطلوب أرجو التوضيح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ان كنت تقصد طريقة باتونى فهى موجودة بالانترنت ويالمنتدى الرابط لها 


1-
Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء
2=

Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين

Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين




3=

ويتم تدريسها فى المغرب العربي 
وهنا الرابط

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي
أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي


4-
Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات
Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات


5-
holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها




ام انك تقصد طريقة البلازما 


الرابط هنا 
سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماء

سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماء
وفى انتظار توضيح اكثر منكعن الطريقة و النسب المستخدمة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 ديسمبر 2008)

وهنا صفحة الويب عنه وطريقة 

http://www.rexresearch.com/pantone/pantone.htm#pantone

http://www.rexresearch.com/pantone/pantone.htm#pantone








فهل تقصد هذا التصميم؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

*اسرار أختراع أستانلى ماير لوقود الماء للسيارات*

السلام عليكم 

معنا الان فلم نادر للعالم استانلى ماير يشرح فيه كيف حول سيارته لتعمل بالماء بدل البنزين

سيارته كانت فولكس فاجن 


الدينامولها خرجه الكهربي 50 أمبير 

و انه استخدم فقط 15 أمبير لتصنيع وقود الماء 
وذالك عن طريقين الاول خلية التحليل للماء 
للحصول على نسبة من غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
تستخدم للمساعدة على حرق الماء المتفكك المتأين 

حيث عند احتراق تلك النسبة القليلةمن الغاز تصل الحرارة داخل سلندر المحرك الى اعلى من 2000 درجة و هنا يتم رش الماء من رشاش التأيين

وهذا الماء يشتعل على الفور ليعطى القوة الكافية لتسيير السيارة
وبالتالى بمحرك السيارة عدد 4 رشاشات مثل رشارات المحركات الحديثة الانجكشن اللتى تستخدم انظمة الحقن للوقود وليس الكربراتير

و الان ما هو سر هذا الرشاش 

هو من جزئين الاول لضخ الماء بقوة عالية الى المحرك 
والثانى هو ملفين مغناطيسيين يعملان على طرد الالكترونات من جزء الماء فتتبعثر ذراته من الهدروجين والاكسجين ويصبحان جاهزان للاشتعال كوقود قوى ونظيف ومحافظ على البيئة


الرابط للفلم الذى يشرح فيه ذالك 
هنا

اقتباس:
*Stanley Meyer Lecture Part 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdnOy...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdnOy...eature=related
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

الفلم الثانى 



> *Stanley Meyer Lecture Part 1*
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

*Water Fuel Cell Lecture Part 1*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDBth...e=channel_page


============================














*SECRETS OF STANLEY MEYER'S WFC - Lecture 1.1*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGp7h...eature=related








==================================


*Stanley Meyer BUGGY FOUND 2008*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv23J...eature=related



=================================

*Water Fuel Cell Lecture Part 2*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxXCk...e=channel_page

==============================





*Stanley Meyer Lecture Part 2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdnOy...e=channel_page


*Stanley Meyer - It Runs On Water*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azeZg...e=channel_page









===============================






*Car Runs On Water !*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtOo1...e=channel_page








===================================

*Stanley Meyer Water Car News Report*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imuCB...e=channel_page
























*It Runs On Water*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO7NB...e=channel_page​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

http://blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-ooVnz...--?cq=1&p=7485​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

وهنا كان تعقيب بالرد من احد الاخوة 

الف شكر لك عزيزي 
إضافة الماء بدون تأين كانت تستخدم لتزويد المحركات ذات الأداء العالي جدا
الكثير منا يعتقد أن اضافة الماء لغرفة ألاحتراق في المحرك شي ضار بالمحرك ولكن العكس صحيح..




طبعآ اذا أخذت خرطوم الماء ووضعته في غرفة الآحتراق سوف يكون ضارا جدآ فننصح بعدم فعل ذلك 
النقطه التي اريد أن أصل أليها هي أن حقن الماء في غرفة ألاحتراق بالمحرك مفيد جدآ للمواتر المزوده..

طبعآ الحقن بالماء يكون بطريقه محسوبه وبكميه بسيطه جدآ , ويبتدي الحقن أما عند RPM معين أو بواسطة مجس الآنفجار(Detonation Sensor) ..

فوائد الحقن بالماء(Water injection):

1. أيقاف ألآنفجار العكسي (Detonation) ألماء عند دخوله ألى غرفة ألآحتراق يتحول ألى بخار ويمتص الحراره الزائده في المحركات المزوده مما يقلل الاضرار الناجمه التي تؤدي ألى أيذاء المحرك ..
2.تنضيف ألآجزاء الداخليه لغرفة ألآحتراق, كما تعرفون بخار الماء منضف جيد للدهون المترسبه حيث يفكك المركبات الدهنيه وترسبات الكربون من الصبابات (valves) و المكابس (Pistons)..
3.يغنيك عن استعمال وقود عالي ألآوكتين ( Race Fuel) بسبب جعل الوقود العادي يحترق بنار زرقاء (Blue Flame ) مثل الوقود العالي ألآوكتين حيث الوقود العادي يحترق بنار حمراء..
4.اعطاء قوه اضافيه للمحرك من 20 ألى 40 حصان بسبب التبريد و تحويل الوقود..

مكونات الحقن بالماء(Water injection ):

1. مضخة ماء بضغط عالي 100 Psi ..
2. مفتاح الضغط(Pressure Switch ) يساعد في تنظيم ضخ الماء عند بوست معين حيث يمكنك التحكم به..
3.خزان ماء مقطر بسعة 4 غالونات السعه تختلف بحسب الحاجه..
4.بخاخ أو جت (Water Jet) يستعمل لبخ الماء في المحرك وهناك عدة قياسات مختلفه مثل جتات النايترس..
الشاهد إذا أضفنا الماء بطريقة إستانلي ماير لمحرك الوقود التقليدي بعد تغيير الأجزاء المعرضه للصدأ تكون فعاله جدا في توفير الوقود وزياده القوه


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

منتدى اجنبي يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع

http://www.energeticforum.com/renewable-energy/3217-stanley-meyer-explained.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

موقع ممتاز عن الطاقة الحرة واستانلي ماير

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Stanley_Meyer


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

وثائق عنه بهذا الموقع 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3862607/Murray-Willis-Stanley-Meyer-Circuits-96pp14-3-43-4-Hz


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

موقع اخر عن الطاقة الحرة 

واستانلي ماير 

ومولدات الكهرباء من فرشة شعر بالكهرباء الاستاتيكية 

وهذا المولد لم اجد الفرصة حتى الان لشرحةو 

فهو سهل التصنيع ومن المصادر الدائمة للطاقة اخترع سنه 1919


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 يناير 2009)

http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (31 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز

اذا تسمحلي بسؤال بموضوع ستانلي ماير - هل طبقت خريطة ستانلي ماير بنفسك؟
الخريطة الالكترونية الخاصة بالرنين وفي ضوء المعلومات الجديدة لاعجب انها لم تعمل لدي لاني نفذت فقط الخريطة الالكترونيه (الرنين الالكتروني) وردتها تعمل ولكن هيهات ثم هيهات مشتغلت ابداً وموتتني فحبيت اتاكد من حضرتك يعني موبس نطبق بس الخريطة الالكترونية الخاصة بالرنين لازم همين تنفيذ الخرائط الاخري بس انا اريد انتج اولا الخليط الرمادي هيدروجين واوكسجين وبس وماكو نتيجه :73:
الرجاء النصيحة وتسلم ياورد


----------



## آصف زهير (1 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء إرسال هذه المقاطع إلى الإيميل التالي
azeng83*************


----------



## ايمن الحلبي (4 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك على طرح هذه الفكرة القيمة يا أخي الكريم

أولا الروابط جميعها لم تفتح عندي....

ثانيا أريد أن أسألك سؤالا : هل حاولت أنت ان تقوم بصنع هذه الخلية؟؟ وماذا كانت النتيجة لديك...؟؟

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 فبراير 2009)

ايمن الحلبي قال:


> أشكرك على طرح هذه الفكرة القيمة يا أخي الكريم
> 
> أولا الروابط جميعها لم تفتح عندي....
> 
> ...



نلك الموضوعات للشباب حتى تنمو لديهم قوة الاختراع 

وليس ان نقف خلف التقلبد 

كل شخص يريد ان يقتبس ويقلد ولا يريد ان يجرب 


المهم 
15 امبير تعطي 1و5 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 
30 امبير تعطيى من 3 الى 5لتر بالدقيقة 

70 امبير تعطى 12 لتر بالقيقة وهنا تم سحب كل كهرباء الدينامو 

ولذالك تجد ان هناك من قام بعمل خزانات لتجميع الغاز وتستخدم عن تسارع المحرك 
على السرعات 

وهنالك من قام بتركيب دينامو اضافى على محرك السيارة لتشغيل خلية التحليل 

وهناك من قام برفع الجهد الكهربي للخلية 

وكل واحد احتفظ لنفسه بسر الاختراع فلن تجده ابدا مكتوبا بالمنتديات 

جرب لتعرف بفسك


----------



## m.zidan (4 فبراير 2009)

و الله معلومات رائعة.........
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور....


----------



## amabdo59 (7 فبراير 2009)

الاخ مبتدىء لينوكس
بعد التحيه 
رأيت الفيديوالخاص بالمحاوله التى تمت فى السياره ماركه اودجى التى يقودها الصينى لكن لم افهم لان اللغه صينى لماذا لا تترجم الى العربيهه للاستفاده ولماذا لا نتشارك ونتفاعل فى اخراج الفكره الى النور والى العهاللم العربى خاصه الدول الفقيره


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

amabdo59 قال:


> الاخ مبتدىء لينوكس
> بعد التحيه
> رأيت الفيديوالخاص بالمحاوله التى تمت فى السياره ماركه اودجى التى يقودها الصينى لكن لم افهم لان اللغه صينى لماذا لا تترجم الى العربيهه للاستفاده ولماذا لا نتشارك ونتفاعل فى اخراج الفكره الى النور والى العهاللم العربى خاصه الدول الفقيره


 قد شرحن طريقته 

خلية تحليل وخزان لتجميع الغاز ودائرة كهربية لرفع الجهد الكهربي وتقطيعه ازيادة فعاليته 

وانت كنت تريد خدمتنا والناس اجمعين 

واكتب لنا ماتراه والافكار واضع من المعلومات مايفيد القراء او روابط وخلافة 

وشكرا لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

آصف زهير قال:


> الرجاء إرسال هذه المقاطع إلى الإيميل التالي
> azeng83*************


كل مقطع ستجد اسمه سوى له بحث في جوجل عن فديو ستجد الكثير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

*من الصين سيارة الهيدروجين تشتغل بالماء فقط*



السلام عليكم 

من الصين 
حيث جاء فى احد النشرات الاخبارية سيارة لشركة تعمل على وقود الماء 

ويستخدم الناتج فى خلية توليد الكهرباء لتسيير محرك السيارة الكهربي

الرابط
*氫汽車加水能跑*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isYoQOtEPCA&feature=related


بعض الصور للمخترع والسيارة وخلية تحليل الماء ونلاحظ وجود قناتين لانتاج الغاز الاولي للاكسجين والثانية للهيدروجين 

ثم يعاد دمج تلك الغازات فى خلية انتاج الطاقة الكهربية فنحصل على كهرباء كثير يستخدم جزء منها فى اعادة التحليل للماء مرة اخرى لانتاج المزيد من الكهرباء لتسيير السيارة

هذا هو النجاح 

دراسة وبحث وتجارب وعمل ومجهود وعزيمة جبارة


----------



## هاوي تقنية (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لهذا الخبر 

يبدو ان هذة التقنية مدروسة و مختبرة من فترة لا باس بها و الان حان وقت عرض الاختراعات

علينا حقا ان نلحق بالركب من اوله حتى لا يفوتنا القطار


----------



## خالد العرب 2 (18 أبريل 2009)

رهيب والله يا مبتدئ اشكرك بعنف على اصرارك وطول نفسك والي الامام اخوك خالد من غزه وانشاء الله عن قريب ابشرك بنتائج تعجبك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الاعزاء من الصدفة سبحان الله دخلت للسؤال عن هذا الموضوع ووجدت هذه المشاركات لكوني مهتم بهذا الموضوع والان لي شهرين تقريبا بين الدراسة ودخول قسم من هذه المواقع وركبت عدة اشكال من الخلايا ولكن في كل مرة اصدم بانتاج واضح وضعيف الفعالية وعند تركيبه على سيارتي يكون ذو تاثير قليل وانا الان جاهز للاستفسار وانتضر للذي يسعفني


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء هذه الاجهزة موجودة ومعروضة لدى شركات ماليزية لديها اشتراك في موقع مبيعاتwww.ali baba.com وباسم HHO Gas Generator. Hydrogen cell وفيها قياسات للخلايا دقيق جدا وجربت الخلايا التي تغمر بالمحلول اي الماء والصودا ولكن الانتاج لايكفي وضعيف حتى وبعد تغييري للحجم وانا الان في محاولة جديدة لتركيب نوعية اخرى اسمهاHydrogen dry cell والان لم اجد مضخة ماء صغيرة تعمل على dc تستطيع العمل طول فترة اشتغال المحرك. استطيع الاجابة الدقيقة لمحاولاتي وانتضر المسعف ليفيدني باي ملاحضة


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

*سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لاول مرة نجد فديو يشرح فيه كيف يمكن تشغيل السيارة العادية على وقود الماء = الماء بعد تحليله الى غازاته من الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

فديو الشرح باللغة الانكليزية 
ولذا ستجدنى اكتب لكم بعض الاسرار والخفايا اللتى ذكرها مقدم البرنامج 

1= لتحويل السيارة الى العمل على وقود الماء لابد من وضع دينامو قوى = مولد الكهرباء بالسيارة 
يزيد عن 200 أمبير

2= لابد ان تكون خلية التحليل من معدن الاستانلس استيل وبسمك 4مم لتحمل ضغط الغاز بداخلها ليصل الى 60 Bar 

3= لابد من وضع منظم للغاز = مثل الذى يستخدم فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي 
و كذالك وحدة التحكم فى دخول الهواء الى الكربراتير او ما يسمي المانفوا






اما اذا كانت السيارة اساس مجهزة وتعمل بالغاز الطبيعي فلن تحتاج الى تلك الاضافات 

وجارى رفع ملف الفديو على سيرفر خارجى


4= بعض الاجزاء الخاصة بالامان مثل القلاش باك ارستر = مانع ارتداد اللهب
و البابلر وبعض الخراطيم والوصلات 

من الاسرار المهمة 

ان الجزء المتحكم فى دخول الهواء الى المحرك لابد من ضبطه ليعمل على غلق الهواء الجوى من الدخول الى المحرك اثناء دخول غازات وقود الماء 




وهنا سيكون الغازات فى حالة من الخلخلة ولكن نسبة خلطهم سليمة 100%

وستجد ان المحرك سيعمل بدون اصدار ضجيج واصوات عالية 
نظرا لقلة الغازات الصادرة من العادم من الشكمان 
ملحوظة غازات العادم هي بخار الماء = حتى لاياتى مخرف او جاهل فيقول غير ذالك 

التجربة تمت على محرك سيارة 3 سلندر وكان الغازات المستهلكة 5 لتر غاز / دقيقة
وكان دوران المحرك على الثبات 
اما على السرعات فستزداد الكمية المستهلكة ولذالك ابد من وجود خزان لتجميع الغازات اثنا السير والانتظار مثلا فى اشارات المرور وخلافه


-







-
ملف الفديو للجوال والمحمول
http://www.zshare.net/download/6112289321fbd714/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

بعض الصور 

و جارى رفع باقى اجزاء الموضوع الاخرى تباعا بأذن الله تعالى 

حيث قد قام صاحب تلك الفديوهات بشرح اكثر تفصيلا لفائدة وعمل كل جزء من تلك الاجزاء 

بالاضافة الى انه قد اوضح ان المخترع الفلبيني دانيال دنجل وسيارتة المشهورة واللتى ظل يقودها لمدة 30 عاما ولا يستخدم لها وقود سوى بعض لترات الماء يضيفها الى وحدة التحليل كل اسبوع 

هى تلك الطريقة اللتى تم توضيحها بالفديو 

رابط الفديو يمكن مشاهدة او التنزيل له على الجهاز كيفما تشاء

http://www.zshare.net/video/61123305913ac74f/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

فديو الشرح الجزء الثانى 

الملف بصيغة المحمول - الجوال:15:

http://www.zshare.net/download/61132643e7123fbe/
-
تنزيل مباشر بدون انتظار من هنا 
http://dl014.zshare.net/download/df...llow_up_Part_2__car_running_hho_only_.3gp.rar

-

مشاهدة الفديو او التحميل بصيغة الفلاش 

من هنا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/61132774d38d05ab/
-





















-


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وانشاء الله النجاح والموفقية وشكراً على نقل الخبر


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/video/6113340710884148/


فيديو شرح ثالث 

http://www.zshare.net/video/61133688e204434a/


----------



## alsane (9 يونيو 2009)

*كم حجم الهيدروجين لتشغيل سيارة?*

كم حجم الهيدروجين لتشغيل سيارة?
فرضا السيارة تسير بسرعة 65 ميل/ساعة وتستهلك 27ميل/gallon
فالسيارة تستهلك 2.4 gallon /ساعة تعادل 282,000 BTU/h
LHV للهيدروجين 290 per DOE BTU/ft^3 وهذه تعادل تقريبا 
28300 L/hr السيارة تستهلك يعني نحتاج 472 l/min من غاز الهيدروجين كل دقيقةهذا يعادلHHO litter 708 فاننا نحتاج الى 146 kw من الطاقة 
اذا كان مولد السيارة14.4v 1010A (ليس كما ذكر الاخ 200A)
فاننا نستطيع انتاج 708l/MIN وهو مستحيل حصوله بستخدام محرك السيارة .فلو استخدمنا الهيدرجين في انتاج الكهرباء لتسيير السيارة فاننا نحتاج الى كمية اقل بكثير .


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

ان المخترعون على مستوى العالم يبحثون عن مصدر للطاقة نظيف وغير ملوث للبيئة 

و الماء كمصدر للطاقة هو الافضل فسبحان الله تعالى الذى قد جعل من الماء كل شئ حى

هل تعلم اخى القارئ ان الوقود الاعتيادى من مشتقات الفحم والبترول بنزين - سولار - ديزل - غاز طبيعي - اخشاب تعمل على تلوث الاض والطبيعه وتصدر كل يوم الالاف الاطنان من الاكاسيد السامة واللتى تتراكم على الابنية والطعام والمزارع واكل شئ ناكله ونتنفسه 
بل وحتﻻ الامطار فقد اصبحت امطار حامضية توءدى الي تسميم المياة ورفع معدل الاصابة بالسرطانات الفشل الكلوى والفشل التنفسي والربو والحساسية 
فقط اسالوا الاطباء لماذا ظهرت تلك الامراض اللتى لم تكن موجودة فى عهد اجدادنا 

الم يأتى الوقت لنفكر فيه في تلك الارض اللتي انتشر بها التلوث ونقف لنحد منه لمصلحة انفسنا وابنائنا
الم نعلم ان حرق تلك المواد يستهلك بسرعه الاكسجين الازم للتنفس 
وخاصة بعد ندرة الغايات والاشجار على مستوى الكرة الارضية 

تلك الملايين من الاطنان للوقود الحفرى تحرق يوميا وتقضي على صحتنا فمتي نفيق ؟

وسبحان الله تعالي الذى جعل اسرار عجيبه فى الماء

فهو الوقود الوحيد على مستوي الدنيا كلها الذى لايستهلك لاكسجين الجوى 
وبعد حرقه = اتحاده مرة اخرى يعظى طاقة كبيرة تصل الى 1000% من طاقة الوقود العادى

ثم يعود ليصير ماء مرة اخرى = بخار ماء = ماء + حرارة يمكن الاستفادة منها مرة اخري

بل ويمكن اعادة استخدام لتر واحد من الماء ملايين المرات ولن ينفذ ابدا 

فسبحان الله تعالي على قدرته العجيبه فى خلقه للماء

وحتى يتضح لنا مدى الفارق الكبير بين وقود وطاقة نظيفه وغيره من ملوثات البيئة


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

شرح مبسط لطاقة الماء

عند تعرض الماء للكهرباء فى وجود وسيط يسمي الالكترولد يتحلل الى غازين الاول هو الاكسجين فيخرج فى صورة o2
و الثانى الهيدروجين ويخرج فى صورة h2

h2o + كهرباء --> hh + o




ويتم ارسال تلك الغازات الى المحرك لتحصل على طاقة نظيفة 
فعند تعرض تلك الغازات الي شرارة كهربية او نار لاشعالها فانها تشتعل بالتحاد مع بعضهما البعض مرة اخري لنحصل على الماء فى صورة بخار وحرارة عالية بالاضافة الي قوة الكبس الجبارة نظرا للتمدد الناتج لتلك الغازات 


hh + o اشتعال --> h2o+ حرارة 4000 درجة مئوية


ثم يمكن الاستفادة من الحرارة الناتجة من العادم مرة اخرى لادارة محرك اخر مثل محرك سترالى الذى يعمل بالحرارة 
ثم الاستفادة مرة اخرى من الماء بعد تكثيفه ليعاد تحليله مرة اخرى 
وهكذا 

وبسبب كل هذا ستجد الالاف نجحوا على مستوى العالم الى الانتقال الى وقود الماء ولكنهم يخفوا هذا لان هذا العلم غير مطلوب من قبل اصحاب المليارات 

وسبب عدم تقدمنا 

واعلم ان هناك من سيحاول ان يضلل او يكذب هذا العلم بالمنتدى 

من انسان حقود ملئ قلبه بالشر والحقد على الفقراء فهو يريد ان يزداد غنى والاخرين يزدادو فقرا
فلن تجد على المنتديات العربية سوى التكذيب 
فهو لايفكر الا في نفسه ولا يشعر بالالام اللتى يعانى منها الاخريين 

اما على المنتديات الاجنبية ستجد الواقع الاليم وتعرف ان هناك تعتيم على ذالك العلم 

فهل فكرت يوما فى سائق سيارة اجرة لايملك قوت يومه ويعول اسرة لينفق ما يكسبه ما مال فى شراء بنزين لينفذ فى البحث عن راكب اخر 

هل فكرت يوما ان انقطع الوقود عن احد المصحات وبها مرضي وعجرزة ولم يجدوا بنزين لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء لهم 

علينا ان نرتقي بفكرنا وان نفكر فى اخوننا واخواتنا فى كل بقاع الارض وكيف يمكن ان نقدم لهم طاقة نظيفة رخيصة 

مجرد رائي


----------



## alsane (9 يونيو 2009)

*يعني نقلت الفيلم بدك ايانا نصدق الكذبة
وين ابتحلم 5 liter في الدقيقة يدور المحرك
اعطيني اسم شركة انتجت سيارة هيدروجين تسخدم المحرك الاحتراقي ,لا يوجد لانه مكلف حيث يتم استخدام الهيدروجين لانتاج الكهرباء في تدوير السيارة
كل الذي تراه على الانترنت غير صحيح ما الا الى التشويش
اثبت العكس اذا انا حساباتي خطأ
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

باذن الله تعالى

ساضع بين ايديكم عدد من المخترعين الذين استطاعوا التحول من قيادة السيارة بالوقود البترولى الى قيارة السيارة باستخدام الماء 

وهذه الاخبار قدمت للشعوب من خلال نشرات الاخبار 

النموذج الثانى 
Skyline_that_runs_on_water.flv


الرابط غير محجوب ويمكنك المشاهدة 
والافضل تحميل الفديو على جهازك قبل الحذف ممن يعملون على حذفه لمصالحهم الشخصية 




http://www.zshare.net/video/61142596ad0f5755/




ويوجد نسخة مرفوعه على المنتدى بالمرفقات وهى تعمل على الكمبيوتر او المحمول وحجمها صغير 






*نموذج ثالث 





=







لمخترع ثالث لسيارة تعمل على الماء وتحويله وقود بدل البنزين


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


http://www.zshare.net/video/611437994*








*سيارة مخترع رابع 



-












-
لنوع اخر من طرق التحول الى استخدام الماء كوقود
Car Runs With WATER car gas conversion save gas water to hho
http://www.zshare.net/video/611451023bf9b3cd/


http://www.zshare.net/download/611445945e2b441c/


من اراد ان ينقل هذا الموضوع الى منتديات او مواقع اخري فله ذالك ويمكنه ان يكتبه باسمه ولا داعى لان يذكر انه منقول 

فهذا العلم نقدمه لوجه الله تعالي 
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

نموذج ثالث 





=







لمخترع ثالث لسيارة تعمل على الماء وتحويله وقود بدل البنزين


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

سيارة مخترع رابع 



-












-
لنوع اخر من طرق التحول الى استخدام الماء كوقود
*Car Runs With WATER car gas conversion save gas water to hho*
http://www.zshare.net/video/611451023bf9b3cd/


http://www.zshare.net/download/611445945e2b441c/


من اراد ان ينقل هذا الموضوع الى منتديات او مواقع اخري فله ذالك ويمكنه ان يكتبه باسمه ولا داعى لان يذكر انه منقول 

فهذا العلم نقدمه لوجه الله تعالي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يونيو 2009)

اخوتي الاكارم الله يرحم والديكم النقاش فقط بصورة علمية لا داعي للنعت بالكذب او الصدق

قناعتي انه في العلم لا يوجد حقيقة كله دراسة واثبات علمي ... 

اتمنى النقاش بالثبات او النفي فقط ولنستخدم لغة علمية بحتة لا مشاعر فيها ....

مثلا :

انت كاذب = انا انفي ما ذكرته والدليل كذا كذا ....

انت سرقت الموضوع = لقد استخدمت مرجعا وهو على الرابط التالي ....

حساباتك غلط = حسابات غير دقيقة نرجو المراجعة 

يا اخوان متى نتعلم الدبلوماسية في الكلام .... الله يهديكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ... تابع اخي بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

شركة فى امريكا لتحويل السيارات لتعمل على الماء بدل البنزين والسولار والدينزل


-http://www.zshare.net/video/61148800393fde53/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61148800393fde53/









يوجد ملف



فديو بالمرفقات



صورة وحدة تحليل الماء من داخل السيارة


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

شركة جانابكس اليابانية 

تنتج سيارة تستخدنم الماء فقط وقود لها 

لا بنزين 
لاسولار 

لا ديزل

لا غازطبيعي

فقط الماء 
سواء ماء المطر او البحر 

او حتى الشاي الياباني


من اليابان 


رابط الفديو من قناة تلفاز ال CNN العربية 


http://www.zshare.net/video/61149939d32e576b/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61149939d32e576b/

صورة وحدة توليد الكهرباء 
الصندوق الابيض 

ووحدة تحليل الماء بجوارها بالصندوق الاسود 

لاحظ اسلاك وخراطيم التوصيل بينهم 






صورة السيارة


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

من دولة الفلبين 

المخترع وسائق التاكسي 

دانيال دنجل

الذى استطاع ان يحول سيارة التاكسي لتعمل على الماء وتحرقه فقط 
وعادم السيارة بخار ماء فقط 
لاتلوث للبيئة 
وقد قاد سيارتة لمدة 30 عاما باضافة بعض الماء لوحدة التحليل كل صباح ومنها استطاع الانفاق على اسرتة 


وهنا فديو نادر له يشرح كيف عمل هذا على السيارة

http://www.zshare.net/video/61150528a9fe030f/

http://www.zshare.net/video/61150528a9fe030f/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

من تايوان

مخترع يحول سيارة للعمل على الماء كوقود بدلا من البنزين 

http://www.zshare.net/video/611511741ad00e1d/http://www.zshare.net/video/611511741ad00e1d/



http://www.zshare.net/video/611511741ad00e1d/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

من سريلانكا 

استطاع مهندس شاب 

ان يحول سيارتة من العمي بالوقود التقليدى الى العمل بالماء 
بعد تحليل الماء الى غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

فكل العالم تعلم هذا السر الذى وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى فى تلك القوة الخفية للماء

فهى المادة الوحيدة الازمة للحياة وهى المادة اللتى تطفئ النار 
وهى المادة اللتى ان احترقت رجعت لتصبح ماء مرة اخرى 

والان مع الصور والفديو 
http://www.zshare.net/video/611530899529c6a4/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611530899529c6a4/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

من سريلانكا مرة اخرى 
ومع نفس المهندس المخترع لوقود الماء 

ومع سيارة اخرى قام بتغييرها لتعمل على الماء فقط

ساضيف بعض الصور للتوضيح 

وخاصة الاجزاء اللتى تستخدم فى عمل السيار اللتى تستخدم الغاز الطبيعي 

من منظم للضغط وموزع للغاز 

وستجدون باقى الشرح فى اول مشاركة بالموضوع
الان الى الصور والفديو 

http://www.zshare.net/video/611535646f4a9462/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611535646f4a9462/


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 يونيو 2009)

شركة امريكية تنتج ماكينات لحام وقطع المعادن باستخدام 

وقود الماء = الماء بعد تحليله 


وقد قام صاحب الاختراع بتحويل سيارتة للعمل على وقود الماء 

وذكر فى حديثه بنشرة الاخبار انه سافر بالسيارة مسافة 100 ميل = 161 كيلومتر 
واستهلك خلالها 4 بوصات مربعه من الماء 62 سم من الماء بمعنى مايزيد قليلا عن نصف كوب ماء 

هل تعلم عزيزى القارئ استهلاك تلك السيارة القديمة بالفديو من البنزين انه مايقرب من 15 لتر بنزين لكل 100 كيلومتر 

وفى تلك الرحلة ستحتاج الى 23 لتر بنزين 
البديل لها نصف كوب من الماء 
62 سنتيمتر مكعب من الماء = 23000 سنتيمتر من البنزين 
نفس الاداء مع الفرق الكبير فى توفير الاموال والمحافظة على البيئة

فغازات العادم هنا ستكون بخار ماء وفى البنزين ستكون اكاسيد مسرطنه وسحابة سوداء

كما ذكر صاحب الشركة فى نشرة الاخبار
الان مع الصور والفديو 





-
http://www.zshare.net/video/61158967b2b472d3/
http://www.zshare.net/video/61158967b2b472d3/

-بعملية حسابية بسيطة 

سنجد انه استهلك 303 لتر غاز من وقود الماء 
للسير بالسيارة لمسافة 100 ميل = 161 كيلومتر 

بمعدل 5لتر غاز بالدقيقة معدل متوسط 
بمعني اخر 

واحد سنتيمتر ماء لكل دقيقة ولكل 27 كيلومتر 

سبحان الله 
كما راينا فى اول مشاركة بالموضوع


----------



## hho (9 يونيو 2009)

هل نستطيع ان تشارك معكم في الموضوع 
ام انني حضرت الفلم متاخر


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

*Car RUNS on HHO! H2O better than Electric*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaC5idPDn48


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

كما رائينا بالسابق ان هذا عدد بسيط جدا ممن حولوا سياراتهم لتعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين

وقد حصلوا على برائة اختراعاتهم وظهروا فى شاشات التلفاز 

والعدد الحقيقي يصل للالاف ولكنهم يختفون خوفا من اخذ سياراتهم تحت مسمي ما 

وهنا بعض المهندسين العرب الذين استطاعوا ذالك ومنهم من اختفي هو وسيارته لسبب ما مجهول لنا


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

*Jack Nicholson's Car*


مخترع وصاحب شركة امريكي للطاقة الشمسية 


استخدم الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة من الواح الطاقة الشمسية لتحليل الماء 
وبالتالي تخزين الهيدروجين الناتج في اسطوانات وخزانات تشبه تماما خزانات الغاز الطبيعي

ومنها يستخدم هذا الغاز المضغوط في 1=
تدفئة المنازل 
2= تشغيل مواقد الطهى 

3= تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء بدلا من البنزين والديزل

4= تشغيل السيارات بوسطة اسطوانات تعبئي بغاز الهيدروجين المسال 

وبالفديو تشاهد سيارته الكبيرة ماركة شيفروليه كابريس 
وقد تم تثبيت خزانات الهيدروجين بحقيبة السيارة
وكان الناتج هو بخار الماء الصحي والمحافظ على البيئة 

اليكم الصور والرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjfONpsFvyM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjfONpsFvyM




-





-روابط غير محجوبة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/61179892826cfd86/
http://www.zshare.net/video/61179892826cfd86/


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

*Hydrogen powered car research*

عالم وباحث امريكي اكتشف خلال ابحاثه مادة جديدة يمكنها انتاج الهيدروجين 

لتشغيل السيارات والمصانع وكل متطلبات الحياة من طاقة كهربية وغيرها 

والاجمل هنا انها مادة تسمي روتنيوم

على شكل حبيبات صغيرة 

سهل تخزينها ويمكن ان تنتج الهيدورجين بدون الحاجة الى حرارة او كهرباء 
وكمية الغاز الناتج يمكن التحكم فيه حسب احتياجاتك له وبالتالى لن تحتاج الى خزانات كبيرة للغاز 

وهي طريقة جديد جدا وامنه وغير مكلفة نهائيا 
مع الفديو الصور والرابط 

-










-












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzmN5fjMJD8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzmN5fjMJD8













-


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

ان تحويل السيارات و مولدات الكهرباء الي وقود نظيف و غير ملوث للبيئة اصبح الشغل الشاغل على مستوي العالم المتقدم 

وستجده انتشر على صفحات الانترنت الكثير بل الالاف من المواقع المتخصصة فى بيع تلك المنتجات 
وخاصة اللتى تبيع منتجات وقود الماء للتخفيف من اضرار تلك الغازات الملوثة الناتجة من حرق الوقود التقليدى للسيارات 

مما دفع الكثير من شركات انتاج السيارات الى التحول الى انتاج السيارة الكهربية 

بدل السيارات اللتى تعمل بالوقود التقليدى



ونظرا لانه من السهل الانتقال كاملا الى العمل على وقود الماء 



فستجدون على الانترنت الالاف المنتديات اللتى تخصصت فى مجال الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة 

وظهرت اختراعات وافكار جديدة لاستخدام تلك الطاقة المتجددة وتخزينها وبيعها بطرق جديدة 
كما فى المشاركات السابقة 


وتحويل السيارات لتعمل بالماء فلها عدة طرق 

الاول 
التحليل المباشر للماء 

الثانى 
التفاعل الكميائي للبوتاسا الكاوية او الصودا الكاوية مع الالومنيوم

او 
استخدام عنصر الردينيوم كما فى المشاركة السابقة 

او

استخدام خليط من الجاليوم والالومنيوم لتكوين مادة جديدة ان تم وضعها بالماء بداء انتاج الهيدروجين بسرعة

الثالث 

استخدام ال Geet
للعالم باول بانتونى 

وهو امرار الهواء من خلال الماء و تسخينه وشحنه مغناطيسيا وكهربيا من خلال مروره في اتجاه معاكس لخروج غازات العادم 

وهنا سيحترق مثل البنزين او السولار 



ومن اهم الشروط ان يتم ذالك تحت الخلخلة او مايسمي الفاكوم = الفاكيوم 



فمتى سنلحق بركب التكنولوجيا العالمية 

والى متى نترك هذا القطار السريع للتقدم العلمى 

تلك التكنولوجيا تحتاج منا الى دراسة وبحث وتعاون لتسهيل دراستها للراغبين

وشكرا لكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

*[SIZE=+2]Herman ANDERSON[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+2]Water Fuel System[/SIZE]*










http://www.rexresearch.com/andersnh/andersnh.htm

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]*هيرمان P. اندرسون* المحمية ببراءات اختراع والتقنيات التي تسمح *لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي وتعمل على الهيدروجين والغاز وتحقيق السلطة الكاملة.* هيرمان عام قد تغلب على مشكلة ضعف الأداء من خلال إعادة اختراع sparkplug وتطوير نظام الجماهيري الذي يزيد من كثافة الطاقة من استخدام وقود الهيدروجين.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]Born in the rolling expanse of Middle Tennessee in 1917, Herman is an extraordinary gentleman with profound ideas.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]ولد في المتداول اتساع الشرق تينيسي عام 1917 ، وهيرمان استثنائي جنتلمان مع أفكار عميقة.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]During his life he has worked as a farmer, chauffeur, welder, pilot, physicist and inventor.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]خلال حياته أنه كان يعمل مزارعا ، وسائق ، وعامل لحام ، والطيار ، وعالم الفيزياء ومخترع.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]He has also consulted with *NASA* and the *US Airforce* on some of our country's most important *Top-Secret* projects.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]كما أنه أجرى مشاورات مع *وكالة ناسا* الامريكية *والقوات الجوية* على بعض بلدنا أهم *من أعلى السري* المشاريع.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]These unique experiences and their effect on his life have led him to *an insight* that is *changing our world,* and *saving the planet.*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-0]هذه التجارب الفريدة وتأثيرها على حياته أدت إليه *فكرة* أن *تغير العالم ، وإنقاذ كوكب الأرض.
http://74.125.39.132/translate_c?hl=...Gz1DPFKUNbr18g*[/SIZE][/FONT]*[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]*


----------



## hho (10 يونيو 2009)

ولكن هل يؤثر هذا الغاز على ماكينه السيارة علما انه ليس هيدروجين سائل هو هواء 
وما الذي يلزم لتغيير في الماكينه كانني سمعت نغير في الصمامات وغيره 
وان هذا الغاز يعمل على تآكل المحرك 
والغريب والعجيب 
انه كيف سنسيطر على هذاالمحرك في زياده السرعه ونقصانها هذا الغاز يشتعل بفرقعه شديدة
ولم اشاهد في الفيديوهات السابقة تجربة للنظام الي ركبه فقط كلام ولا فهمت شيء:7:
ياريت احد من الدارسين المهندسين المجربين ْْْْْْْْْْْْْان يرد على اسالتي 
لانني مهتم جدا في هذا الموضوع وبقي عندي شغله التركيب على المحرك 
وياريت تكتبو لي اسم هذا الكربوريتر المستخدم في الصوره حتى ابحث عنه وماهي مواصفاته

انتظر ردودكم على كل ما سالت رجااااااااء



أخي يمكنك السؤال من غير تجريح .... الله يهديك ..... يكفينا ان العضو الذي طرح الموضوع بذل هذا الجهد في وضعه ....المشرف


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

hho قال:


> ولكن هل يؤثر هذا الغاز على ماكينه السيارة علما انه ليس هيدروجين سائل هو هواء
> وما الذي يلزم لتغيير في الماكينه كانني سمعت نغير في الصمامات وغيره
> وان هذا الغاز يعمل على تآكل المحرك
> والغريب والعجيب
> ...




مشكورا من الاخ المشرف حذف تلك المشاركة من هذا العضو 
فلست ناقلا للموضوعات كما ذكر الاخ hho
ومن اراد ان يسال فليضع اسئلته فى موضوع باسمه منفصل 
وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكورا من الاخوة الاعضاء عدم كتابة مشاركات او اسئلة فى هذا الموضوع 
لسببين 
الاول اننى لن اجيب على تلك الاسئلة هنا 

ومن اراد سؤال او استفسار فليضعه فى موضوع منفصل باسمه بالمنتدى 

او حتى يضع الف سؤال بالف موضوع 
وحتى لا يتجزاء الشرح الذى اقدمه فى هذا الموضوع 

الثانى 
اننى لم انتهي من كتابة كل الشرح المطلوب 

وحتى تكون المادة العلمية كامله بالموضوع 

فهناك اكثر من38 مشاركة قادمة باذن الله تعالى لشرح الكثير من الاسرار فى طرق التحول الى وقود الماء 

اشكركم لتفهمكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

نظرا لحجب موقع يوتيوب عن البعض 

فتم تحميل الفديوهات على مواقع اخري 

وتلك هى الروابط 

شاهد 
ويمكنك تحميل الفديو على جهازك قبل حذف الروابط او انتهاء فترتها 

*Watching Advance_Tech_Eng_Dry_cells_in_action__HHO_..flv*

http://www.zshare.net/video/611886534feb3670/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611886534feb3670/


==========================

*Watching Follow_up_to_the_follow_up_Part_1__car_running_hho_only_.flv*


http://www.zshare.net/video/611862449977943e/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611862449977943e/


============================================

*



Watching HHO_in_CAR.flv*

http://www.zshare.net/video/611451023bf9b3cd/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611451023bf9b3cd/

============================================
*Watching Hydrogen_powered_car_research.flv*

http://www.zshare.net/video/611811258c59541f/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611811258c59541f/





====================================

*Watching Hydrogen_powered_car_research.flv*

http://www.zshare.net/video/611811258c59541f/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611811258c59541f/


=======================================
*



Watching Follow_up_to_the_follow_up_Part_1__car_running_hho_only_.flv*





http://www.zshare.net/video/61123305913ac74f/

http://www.zshare.net/video/61123305913ac74f/

===================================================

*Watching HHO_Generator_1st_Generation__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO_.flv*

http://www.zshare.net/video/61123305913ac74f/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61123305913ac74f/


==============================================


*Watching Follow_up_to_the_follow_up_Part_2__car_running_hho_only_.flv*


http://www.zshare.net/video/6113340710884148/

http://www.zshare.net/video/6113340710884148/

=========================================


ستجدون الافلام بعد صيغ للفديو سواء 
الفلاش 
mp4

3gp للمحمول والجوال


==========================
*



Watching part_1._HHO_Generator__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO___Advance_Tech_Eng.flv*



http://www.zshare.net/video/611920424b01881f/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611920424b01881f/


===============================================


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

*part_1._HHO_Generator__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO___Advance_Tech_Eng.mp4*






http://www.zshare.net/download/611929505f3024e3/




http://www.zshare.net/download/611929505f3024e3/


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

*part_2._HHO_Generator__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO___Advance_Tech_Eng.3gp*





http://www.zshare.net/download/6119331653e109e6/

http://www.zshare.net/download/6119331653e109e6/


بأذن الله تعالى سيتم وضع الروابط اولا 
فى المشاركات القادمة 
وكلها تعتمد على شرح مقدم الفديو 

من وجد صعوبة في فهم اللغة الانكليزية فيمكنه تنزلت الفلم او الفديو وعرضه على من يستطيع ترجمته له 

ومن اراد ان اكتب له الترجمة فمشكورا يمكنك وضع هذا فى موضع منفرد وباذن الله تعالي سأقدم ما بوسعي عمله لك 

ولكل الاعضاء المتعاونين الايجابيين


----------



## م.عماد ك (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلهالله لك في ميزان حسنات أعمالك


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تثبيت الموضوع 

ونسال الله تعالى ان ينفع به المسلمين


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يونيو 2009)

باقى الروابط 

مشكورا التحميل قبل انتهاء صلاحية الروابط

*Watching part_2._HHO_Generator__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO___Advance_Tech_Eng.flv*

​
http://www.zshare.net/video/611937228273942a/

http://www.zshare.net/video/611937228273942a/



*part_2._HHO_Generator__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO___Advance_Tech_Eng.mp4*


http://www.zshare.net/download/6119455878fbdf50/
http://www.zshare.net/download/6119455878fbdf50/

=

*part_3._HHO_Generator__Car_running_ONLY_on_HHO___Advance_Tech_Eng.3gp*


http://www.zshare.net/download/6119428462ae88f3/
http://www.zshare.net/download/6119428462ae88f3/


----------



## hho (10 يونيو 2009)

سبحان الله ليه نفوسكم مشحونه هكذا 
انا قلت لم افهم شيء من تلك الصور 
سبحان الله 
اين اسلوب التجريح ام انه فقط عجز عن الرد  هنا التجريح أخي الكريم .... المشرف

وفي المشاركة السابقة انا عدلت التجريح ....

أرجوك على الأقل احترم مجهوده في طرح الموضوع .... شكرا لك


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

http://translate.google.de/translat...he-bmw-hydrogen-7/&sl=en&tl=ar&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


سيارة BMW 


اللتى تعمل بالماء أو البنزين


نبذة صغيرة عنها

هى سيارة من الفئة الراقية وتسمى الفئة السابعه 

محركها يتكون من 12 سلندر بقوة 259 حصان 

وتم التطوير فى المانيا لتعمل السيارة على البنزين او الهيدروجين 
ويتم حرق هذا الوقود بالمحرك سواء الهيدروجين او البنزين 

تماما مثل وقود الغاز الطبيعي الموجود بالسيارات 

فهى تعمل بالبنزين او الغاز الطبيعى 

وعلى سائق السيارة الاختيار بين نوع الوقود الذى يريد استخدامه


الرابط هنا 



http://translate.google.de/translat...he-bmw-hydrogen-7/&sl=en&tl=ar&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

*هل تريد ان تملئ خزان سيارتك بالماء وتستخدمه بدلا من البنزين ؟

ماء الشرب او ماء المطر او حتى ماء البحر المالح 

نعم يمكن هذا والطرق سهله

هل تريد ان تشغل مولد الكهرباء بدون بنزين ؟

نعم هناك الكثير من الطرق السهله لذالك 


هل تعلم جار لك لايملك المال لشراء البنزين او السولار او الغاز الطبيعي لسيارته الاجرة اللتى هى مصدر رزقه الوحيد وتريد مساعدته ؟

نعم يمكن عمل هذا 

هل تريد ان تحصل على تدفئة لمنزلك بالمجان ؟ وتشغيل الطباخ= الفرن للطهي بالمجان ؟
نعم يمكن هذا 


اذا كيف الطريق ؟

تم شرح كل تلك الطرق فى منتدى الطاقة المتجددة 

وللاسف اقول لكم 

هذا هو المنتدى الوحيد الذى به من يعمل على عدم توصيل هذا العلم لكم 
ان اردت ان تصل الى الك فعليك تكوين فريق عمل متعاون 

من 
معندس ميكانيكت سيارات
فنى ميكانيكا سيارات 
فنى كهربائ سيارات 

فنى معادن قطع ولحام 

فنى الكترونيات 

ثم الاطلاع وتعلم تجارب الاجانب اوالعلماء الذين نجحوا فى هذا المجال 

ويوجد بمنتدى الطاقة المتجددة موضوعات كثيرة قيمة تشرح تلك الطرق 

وساضع لكم روابطها
سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(




1 2 3)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137893.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137893.html



=

من الصين سيارة الهيدروجين تشتغل بالماء فقط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123791.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123791.html

=

ميلاد اول سيارة صينية تعمل بالماء كوقود

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123826.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123826.html


=
من تايوان سيارة تسير بوقود الماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123786.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123786.html


=

شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html

=
New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html

=


Cold Fusion Now In The Philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122041.html




=

New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html



=


Cold fusion now in the philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين بفولتية عالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120661.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120661.html


==


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html


==

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116143.html
اسرار أختراع أستانلى ماير لوقود الماء للسيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116143.html

=

شرح تصنيع خلية انتاج وقود الماء = بديل البنزين والسولارو الغاز الطبيعي ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976.html

==

من سيرلانكا سيارة تعمل بالماء بدل البنزين - شاب نجح فى تحويل سيارته لوقود الماء ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115350.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115350.html


==


سيارات تعمل بالماء كوقود لها - من تايلاند - وكذالك مولدات للكهرباء تستخدم وقود الماء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113124.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113124.html

==



Japanese Water Car اختراع يابانى الماء بدل البنزين ‏(



1 2) 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101193.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101193.html

==

موقد للطبخ يعمل بوقود الماء من تايوان ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109877.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109877.html

=


استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html


=


MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91975.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91975.html

=

وقود الماء وجهاز المانى لانتاجه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96424.html


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96424.html

=

تجربة سهلة و جيدة لوقود الماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91487.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91487.html

=

بدون تعليق !!!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html

=

تجربة للهيدروجين جميلة وسهله لاحد طرق الحصول عليه من خامات متوفرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html



=


Motorcycle Runs on Water نعم موتوسيكل يعمل بالماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html

=

سيارة صغيرة تسير بوقود الماء بدل البنزين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html
==

صنع خلية هيدروجين من بطارية السيارة
صنع خلية هيدروجين من بطارية السيارة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98073.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98073.html




واخيرا احب ان اذكر ان هذا هو المنتدى الوحيد على مستوى المنتديات العربية 
الذى اجد به تعدى وتعتيم واضح جدا على كل من يحاول ان ينشر هذا العلم 

ووالله ان النجاه لنا فى هذا العلم وتحويل الماء 


هل تتخيل اخى الكريم كم اسرة ستسعدها ان وفرت لهم تلك المصادر وكم مشروع ناجح يمكن ان ياتي من هذا العلم 

وكيف ستكون البيئة نظيفة 

فالماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى خلقه الله سبحانه وتعالى الذى لايلوث البيئة 
لانه عند حرقه يرجع ليكون ماء او بخار الماء

فساعدوا الفقراء والمساكين قبل ان يسئلنا الله تعالى يوم القيامة لماذا منعنا عنهم هذا العلم و لم نسد فقرهم* *و هنا الكثيرمن الروابط المفيدة جدا 

ومن اراد شرح موضوع ما او اعادة رفع الصور او ملهات الفديو فليسال و بأذن الله تعالي نجيبه

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html

=

سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء تجربة ناجحة ومثيرة - شرح بالصور ‏(



1 2) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html
==

شاحنة متوسطة يسير بوقود الماء بدلا من البنزين - وداعا لغلاء البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html


=

Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html


=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html


=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html

=

holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html

==

تصنيع وحدة التحليل من الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 بالصوروالشرح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91616.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91616.html


=

جهاز لحام و التسخين للمعدن باستخدام لهيدروجين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91681.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91681.html


==

Hy-Drive شركة تبع جهاز يقلل استهلاك الديزل والسولار الى 36 % فى كندا-امريكا-استراليا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91587.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91587.html*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

بعض الروابط على الانترنت 

لمن اراد روابط خارجية 

*Advance Tech Eng Dry cells in action (HHO).*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0txpaGGqSs&feature=channel_page

*HHO Generator 1st Generation (Car running ONLY on HHO*




HHO Generator 1st Generation (Car running ONLY on HHO


======================

*part 1. HHO Generator (Car running ONLY on HHO) Advance Tech Eng*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMTygxF4Xqs&feature=channel


=======================================

*Follow up to the follow up Part 1 (car running hho only)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MVR19Ix69k&feature=channel

===========================================

*Follow up to the follow up Part 2 (car running hho only)*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPW0idt03fQ&feature=channel




=========================================

*part 3. HHO Generator (Car running ONLY on HHO) Advance Tech Eng*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBo8pQBn6E&feature=channel


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

بعض المعلومات الهامة والسريعة

سنرى فى الفديو الموجود باول مشاركة بالموضوع 

ان الشارح قد استخدم دينامو = مولد شحن الكهرباء للسيارة الكبيرة لامداد خلية التحليل بالكهرباء اللازمة لها 

وقد قال ان سبب ذالك 

هو ان الدينامو الخاص بالسيارة اللتى سيتم عليها التجربة هو بقدرة قليلة بحد اقصي 55 أمبير وهى غير كافية لتشغيل السيارة بما تحتاجه من كهرباء وامداد الخلية بالكهرباء اللازمة لها 

والسيارة الحديثة الدينامو قدرته 100 أمبير 
وهو الذي يمد الخلية بالكهرباء اللازمة لها 

==================


ومن هنا نتعلم الكثير 

وقد ذكر فى اخر فديوهاته 
اخر فلم 
قال لتحصل على 20 لتر غاز دقيقة 
لابد من دينامو قوى للسيارة لا يقل عن 200 أمبير 

========

والحل لذالك سهل بأذن الله تعالى 

يمكن بكل سهوله تركيب اكثر من دينامو على محرك السيارة 

للحصول عل هذا الامبير 

=============
كيف ذالك 

ستجد فلم فديو بالمرفقات 

لسيارة قام صاحبها بتركيب عدد 4 دينامو على محركها 

وذالك لانه محتاج الى 1300 أمبير لتشغيل السماعات واجهزة الاستريو وبعض الملحقات على سيارته 




===================

أذن 

يمكننا تركيب اكثر من دينامو بقدرة 325 أمبير
325 في 4 = 1300 أمبير


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

وهنا ايضا فديو اخر يوضح كيف يمكن تركيب اضفة وتركيب عدد 4 ديناموا

على سيارة ماركة سبارو

الصور والفديو بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

ان المتابع 
لموضوعات وقود الماء 

سيجد الكثير من الالغاز 

ولهذ تم وضع هذا الموضوع لتفسير تلك الالغاز 

مثل دائرة الرنين للعالم الامريكي استانلي ماير 

و قد استخدم فكرة سهلة وبسيطة 
وقد كشف عنها فى بعض الفديوهات اللتى تسربت الى الانترنت بعد مقتله 

فهو استبدل المشاعل = البوجيهات = شمعات الاحتراق 

بشمعات جديدة فى التصميم بها مدخل لوقود الماء = غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
بالاضافة الي بعض الماء ليتحول اثنار الاحتراق الى بخار فوق الساخن ليدفع الاسطوانه = البستم لاكمال المشوار


بقوة الانفجار لوقود الماء بالاضافة الى الضغط العالي لبخار الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

و هنا بالمرفقات 
فلم فديو يشرح بعض الحقائق 

عن سيارة ستانلى ماير الشهيرة 

فكل مخترع لايشرح اسرار اختراعه لعامة الناس 

سنلاحظ ان هناك العديد من الاجهزة اللتى تم اضافتها للسيارة للحصول على القدرة الكهربية اللازمة لتشغيل السيارة 

فمع الصور ستجد انه اضافة دينامو سيارة متصل بمحرك كهربي 110 فولت والذى كان يستخدمه بالمعمل 

فاين المصدر الكهربي 110 فولت لتغذية هذا المحرك 






-









-



-
وعلى اليسار سيجد مولد كهربي اخر ولكن لا احد يعلم كيف يعمل الاخر 

واسفل محرك السيارة ستجد دينامو اخر 
فلماذا ؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

مجموعه اخرى من الصور





بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يونيو 2009)

وهنا فديو اخر وبعض الصور 

ولا حظ الدينامو الخارجى اللازم لتشغيل خلية التحليل 

حيث ان دينامو السيارو الفلوكس فاجن الخاصة به في تلك التجربة بها دينامو بقدرة ضعيفه من 35 أمبير تقريبا 
لانها من موديلات اوائل الثمانينات
الرابط
*Stanley Meyer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8F44mrrlbA&feature=related


----------



## jassim78 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انس زهير الشمايله (12 يونيو 2009)

*تباً للمستحيل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على ماقدمته لنا من معلومات قيمه 
لكن الى الأن رغم عدم المامي الكامل بالموضوع او اجراء اي تجربه لم ارى اي مشكله ضخمه او مستحيله فأذا ممكن طرح المشكلات التي تواجه اي شخص لرد عليه ومحاولة حلها من خلال الردود .
ارجو الاجابه على الاسئله التاليه حتى تسهل علي التجربه الاوليه او التصميم الاولي والرد عليها كلً على حدى دون تداخل .
1- ايهم افضل وانجح واكثر مناسبه استخدام البنزين مع وقود الماء ام وقود الماء وحده .
2- ماهي افضل طريقه لتزويد الخليه بالماء والبيكربونات الضخ ام التعبئه وهل هناك حاجه لخلط البيكربونات او حدوث ترسب لهذه الماده حيث تكون بحاجه لعملية تحريك .
3- هل يوثر وجود الخليه في مؤخرة السياره على معدل الانتاج نظرأً لطول الاسلاك والخراطيم ام انها سيان .
4- هل هناك خطر اذا تعرض غاز الهيدروجين لاي سبب لشراره او شعله أو لا قدر الله حادث سير .
5-ارجو شرح مبدا عمل الباببلرمن خروج الغاز من الخليه وكيفية دخول الخرطوم خروجه.
6- الغاز يتم توصيله الى مجرى الهواء ام الى مجرى البنزين (الخرطوم القادم من المصفاه الى الانجكشن ).
7- خلاصه النقاش حول تأثيراستخدام الغاز  على المحرك من ناحية الصدأ .
8- كيفية ضمان عدم نقصان الماء وفي حال حدوث ذلك ماذا سيحصل غير توقف انتاج الوقود .

ملاحظه اعلم ان الاسئله قد تكون بسيطه او قد تم شرحها من خلال مقاطع الفيديو ولكن ذلك سيوفر علي وقت طويل من التجارب اضف الى ذلك تسلسل الافكار .
واتحدى على عكس الاخرين اني سأكون اول شخص يصل الى افضل النتائج . ​


----------



## jassim78 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز لمزيد من التقدم


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء هذه الاجهزة موجودة ومعروضة لدى شركات ماليزية لديها اشتراك في موقع مبيعاتwww.ali baba.com وباسم HHO Gas Generator. Hydrogen cell وفيها قياسات للخلايا دقيق جدا وجربت الخلايا التي تغمر بالمحلول اي الماء والصودا ولكن الانتاج لايكفي وضعيف حتى وبعد تغييري للحجم وانا الان في محاولة جديدة لتركيب نوعية اخرى اسمهاHydrogen dry cell والان لم اجد مضخة ماء صغيرة تعمل على dc تستطيع العمل طول فترة اشتغال المحرك. استطيع الاجابة الدقيقة لمحاولاتي وانتضر المسعف ليفيدني باي ملاحضة





الحل هنا 


في هذا الموضوع

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

انس زهير الشمايله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير على ماقدمته لنا من معلومات قيمه
> لكن الى الأن رغم عدم المامي الكامل بالموضوع او اجراء اي تجربه لم ارى اي مشكله ضخمه او مستحيله فأذا ممكن طرح المشكلات التي تواجه اي شخص لرد عليه ومحاولة حلها من خلال الردود .
> ارجو الاجابه على الاسئله التاليه حتى تسهل علي التجربه الاوليه او التصميم الاولي والرد عليها كلً على حدى دون تداخل .
> ...


اسأل الله تعالى ان يوفقك في محاولاتك
وباذن الله تعالي تنجح فالمسلة سهله جدا 
والحل هنا 

في هذا الموضوع

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

من المشاركات السابقة يتضح لنا جليا ان العنصر الاساسي والهام حصول على غاز وقود الماء هو 
الدينامو

اذا لابد من تركيب اكثر من واحد على المحرك كما شاهدنا ان البعض امكنه تركيب عدد 4 دينامو ليصل الى 1300 أمبير وتلك الكمية تكفى لانتاج غاز لتسيير باص اوشاحنه كبيرة

ويمكن تركيب عدد دينامو واحد ولكن ببعض التعديلات اللتى تتم عليه 

مثل الذى يستخدم فى انتاج الطاقة الكهربية من الرياح فكيف ذالك ؟

فى الشرح المشاركة القادمة باذن الله تعالى


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

طريقة الحصول على فولت عالى وامبير عالى ومناسب لتشغيل وحدات تحليل الماء 

هى ببساطة تعتمد على تغيير الفالب الداخلى للاكس = المحور الدوار للدينامو 

من كلف كهربي الى مغانط = مغناطيسات قوية جدا و هزا النوع مستخدم على مستوي العالم للحول على طاقة من الرياح 

مع الصور 
الدينامو بعد فك اجزاءه 

----















--




القالب الجديد للدينامو


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

اليكم بعض الروابط 
http://www.zshare.net/download/61278296cc7bc34b/
The file *Permanent_Magnet_Alternator_generator__part_1.3gp*
http://www.zshare.net/download/61278296cc7bc34b/

=


*Permanent Magnet Alternator generator, part 1*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx18...6DD84315&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=67
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx18...6DD84315&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=67





والصور



====





==


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

رابط اخر غير محجوب ويمكن المشاهدة او التنزيل مباشرة

http://www.zshare.net/video/6127872276f93118/
http://www.zshare.net/video/6127872276f93118/


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

سيارة تستخدم عدد 6 دينامو


ماركة سوبر بان الامريكية 





=






=باقي الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

الفديو مرفوع على المنتدى بصيغة المحمول 
وصيغة الفلاش بلاير 

بالمرفقات 

فمن السهل على الفنى المختص ان يعدل ويضيف ماتريد للحصول على امبير عالى لتحليل الماء 

لتحصل على 20 الى 50 لتر بالدقيقة وهى كمية تكفى لتشغيل اكبر المحركات للسيارات 

-

صورة عدد 6 دينامو على المحرك














=

فكلما زاد الامبير زاد الغاز المنتج


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

*Best suburban alternator install ever*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRDA64OegJY
صورة الفنيين اثناء قياس شحن ال6 ديناموا على جهاز قياس الشحن







They can﻿ draw up to 5000 amps 

نعم 

اقصى قدرة وخرج للامبير قد يصل الى 5000 أمبير خمسة الالاف 
هذا التعليق 
ستجدونه مكتوب بالتعليقات 
اسفل الفديو

على يتيوب


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

سيارة اخري تم تركيب عدد 4 دينامو على المحرك 


بالمرفقات ملف الفديو نسخة للمحمول واخري بصيغة الفلاش


مشاهدة طيبة


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

وهنا رابط لاحد الاخوة المهندسين من العراق 
نجح فى تكوين فريق عمل ونجحوا فى السير بالسيارة باستخدام الماء فقط لا بنزين :15::15::15::13:

ويمكنكم سوءاله 

فالتجربة اساس النجاح 

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122455.html#post1137269


الرابط للمنتدى الذى به هذا الخبر الهام هنا

ويمكنكم متابعه اخر اخباره 
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43607


----------



## tetrabak (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معلومات مفصله عن السياره التي تعمل ب الماء:56:


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكورا من الاخوة الاعضاء الاسئلة والاستفسارات يتم وضعها فى موضوع منفصل 
لعدم تشتيت القراء 
وباذن الله تعالى ستجد الاجابة عليها 

وهنا فى هذا الموضوع اقدم المادة العلمية فقط وبتسلسل علمى


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

السيارة الشيفروليه 
واللتى تم تركيب عدد4 دينامو بقدرة 350 امبير 

ليحصل على اكثر من 1300 أمبير 

وقد ذهب صاحبها لقياس قدرة الشحن على جهاز قياس الشحن باحد مراكز الخدمة 

الفديو بالمرفقات بصيغة المحمول و الجوال


=




=


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكركم للتفاعل وللخدمة العامة وبارك الله فيكم اخوتي


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

الروابط على موقع You Tube
*4 High Output Alternators Chevy Tahoe (my Power Plant)*

عدد 4 دينامو 

4 High Output Alternators Chevy Tahoe (my Power Plant)

==================================

*4 350+ Amp Alternators in Chevy Tahoe vs Autozone Alt Tester*



فديو قياس الشحن لعدد 4 دينامو 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsGvC5h0ypU&feature=channel

================================


*Cadillac Escalade 4 ALTERNATORS INSTALLED! BIG POWER!*



فديو جديد لعدد 4 دينامو على سيارة كاديلاك اسكلادا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Dmwo-Pe0k&feature=related

============================
*Suburban 4 Leece Neville Alternators Installed, issues PT.5*



السيارة السوبر بان 
و طريقة تركيب 4 دينامو عليها


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4rTiE5c_eU




================



*Best suburban alternator install ever*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRDA64OegJY&NR=1



=================

*some suburban jacksonville 2006 Keydown*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE-JvRT5v_w&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

أذا نتعلم لن عملية تحويل الماء الى وقود نظيف 
هى عملية سهله 
وتتطلب بعض التعديلات من المتخصصصين فى مجال ميكانيكا السيارات 

والاعتماد الاصلى على رفع القدرة الكهربية لدينامو السيارة 

سواء باجهزة رفع الكترونية 

او بزيادة عدد مولدات الشحن بالسيارة  اللتى تسمي دينامو 

للحصول على مستوى الغاز المناسب


وبالنسبة للاسئلة والاستفسارات فارحب بها خارج هذا الموضوع على ان يتم وضعها بموضوع مستقل  باسم طالب الاستفسار او السؤال  
-


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

الان 

مع فديو تعليمى يشرح كيف يمكن تغيير واقافة عدد 4 دينامو الى سيارة كاديلاك اسكلادا

وسيتم تغيير عدد 2 دينامو من السيارة بعدد 4 دينامو اكبر قوة للخرج الكهربي واكبر قدرة وامبير عالى 


بالمرفقات الصور 

الاولى لعدد 4 ديناموا المطلوب تركيبهم




الثانية لعدد 2 دينامو القديم الذان سيتم تغييرهم


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

هنا ستشاهد بالصور 
الاولي 
عدد 2 دينامو قديم اثناء الفك من محرك السيارة 

الثانية 

تري بها الدينامو القديم وبجواره الجديد على الارض




الثالثة 

ترى بها تركيب عدد 2 دينامو فى مكان جديد على محرك السيارة


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

هنا ستري بالصور 

الاولى تركيب الدينامو الثالث


الثانية 

تركيب الدينامو الرابع 


الثالثة صورة لعدد 4 دينامو بعد التركيب


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

هنا بعض الصور 

لتركيب السير = حزام نقل الحركة 
سير شد الحركة والملحقات المخصصة له 
وتوضح الصور كيف يمكن نقل الحركة من المحرك الى عدد 4 دينامو


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

هنا فديو الشرح بالمرفقات 

بصيغ المحمول و الجوال 
و يمكن مشاهدة كيف تم تغيير تلك الاجزاء بوضوح


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

هنا فديو يوضح تركيب دينامو ا اضافى الى سيارة ماركة فيات تمبرا 
ليصبح بالسيارة عدد 2 دينامو وقد تم تثبيت الثانى على جسم السيارة بعد عمل اللازم لتثبيته 

الصور الفديو بالمرفقات 

بصيغة المحمول و الجوال


-
صورة مكان الدينامو الجديد


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

هنا صورتان توضح الدينامو القديم والدينامو الجديد وكلاهما يعملان مع محرك السيارة 

وبالمرفقات ملف الفديو بصيغة ال mp4


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

فديو اخر لنشرة اخبار 
فى فترة السبعينات تقريبا 1975
مخترع امريكي قدم وقود الماء للعالم كوقود مجانى ونظيف للماء 


*Proof that a car can run on water- no more gas!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-piMEZ2WcQU&feature=related


وهنا سترى صورة الرئيس الامريكي الاسبق جيمي كارتر 

وهو يؤكد على تلك التكنولوجيا 
لاستخدام الماء كوقود نظيف للبيئة 



-


=


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

من الاسرار اللتى نكشف عنها 

فى هذا الفديو 

للمخترع الفلبيني 
دانيال دنجل 

هو انه يذكر لكم فى الفديو انه لايوجد فلتر لدخول الهواء للمحرك 

هل تعلمون السبب ؟؟؟؟
نعم انه لايوجد هواء يدخل للمحرك السيارة 

فقط يستخدم جهاز كاتم للهواء يمنع دخوله ويسمح بالقدر المناسب من غاز وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

فهو بذالك يحتاج الى تلك الكمية القلية جدا لتشغيل محرك السيارة 
لان تعبئة السلندر بالهواء الجوى سيضعف من قوة المحرك ويسبب ضجيج عالى بالاضافة الى الجهد الفاقد في عملية كبس وضغط الغازات اثناء دوران المحرك 

بالاضافة الى اختلاف نسبة الغازين تقلل من الاحتراق المطلوب وسيكون بارد اكثر من اللازم 

ملحوظة مهمة من اراد ان يتحول الى وقود الماء فعليه باعطاء هذا الموضوع الى مهندس صيانه سيارات او فنى ميكانيكا سيارات 

فهو هنا للدراسة التعلم وعمل البحث اللازم ومعرفة كيف تقدم الغرب بسرعة بفضل انهم يتعلمون ويعملون ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الرابط للفديو على يتيوب 

*Car Using Water As Fuel 2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ONP-kOMXU
 
=


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

*
ان كل من حاول التحول الى وقود الماء 
واستخدام الماء بديلا عن البنزين قد نجح 

ولكن البعض مازل يرفض العلم لاسباب سبق ان وضحتها 

فهو لايهتم بنظافة البيئة والتخلص من السموم والاكاسيد المسببة لامراض السرطانات من حرق مشتقات البترول كالبنزين 
ولذالك تجد البعض يكتب عن تجارب وهمية لم تحدث فى الواقع فهذا يقول انها انفجرت ولمسافة عدة كيلومترات و = ربما وصلت الى المريخ=وطبعا هذا مستحيل فلابد له من خلية ناجحة جدا ولابد انه يكون على المام كافي بقدرتلك الخلية ولابد ان يكون حجمها كبير جدا ولابد له من العمل على تطويرها حتى يستطيع تحضير 20,000 لتر من الغاز وتجميعم فى خزان ضخم و ليس عبث الاطفال واحلام اليقظة 

واخر يقول انها حرقت يداه وربما يشترى يد غيرها جديدة 
واخر يقول انها شجت رأسه 

وهلم جرا من تلك الاكاذيب والروايات الوهمية 

فهذا فقط ستجده على المنتديات العربية 
*


*اما على المنتديات الاجنبية او على يتيوب فستجد الالاف التجارب اللتى تثبت لك كذب هؤلاء الاشخاص 
*
*
*
*ام ان كنت تتحدث عن فلم هابط او المغنى الفلانى لوجدت الكل يدخل للتشجيع 
وللاسف هذا حالنا وواقعنا فدائما تجد من تخالف الراءي بغرض المخالفة فقط 

وان بحثت عن بعض الاسئلة من اصحاب تلك التجارب الوهمية 
مثل 
هل انت متخصص او فنى فى هذا المجال ؟
سيقول لا
هل انت عرضت صور تلك الخلية او وحدة التحليل على مهندسين بالمنتدىى ؟

سيقول لك لا 
اذا فلماذا تجرب وحدك وانت لا تعلم ما تفعل 
وهكذا

و ان طلب منه احد الاعضاء صور الخلية او وحدة تحليل الماء اللتى انفجرت ؟

فلن يكون نصيب الطالب الا السب والشتم والاستهزاء 

اذا ان كانت هناك تجربة فعلية ولو حتى فاشلة فلماذا لا تعرضها بالمنتدى لتسال اهل الخبرة والعلم 

لماذا لا نكون على مستوى علمى راقي كما بالمنتديات الاجنبية ونجد التعاون وتجدها ممتلئ بالفديوهات والافلام لتجارب الاعضاء و= اقصد الفعلية وليست الوهمية او الاحلام 

وبهذا الاسلوب تجد عندهم النجاح والتكنولوجيا 

وتجد عندنا تجارب معذرة موضوعات يدعى اصحابها انهم عملوا تجارب فاشلة 

فلا تجد تجارب ولا شئ الا مجرد كلام فارغ ليس الا للتعتيم او التكذيب على هذا الحقيقة العلمية 
*


*بأن الماء افضل وقود على سطح الكرة الارضية وهو افضل من البنزين*


*
*​ * ولابعاد المشاهد العربي عن هذا العلم فلايجب عليه ان يتعلم التكنولوجيا 
*
*
*
*
*
* 

ومن السهل تعلم طريقة التحول الى الماء لتشغيل السيارات او مولدات الكهرباء 

فقط بكمية قليلة جدا من الغاز بشرط تقليل الهواء الجوى الدخل للمحرك الى اقصى قدر ممكن

اتمنى ان نرى عملا على اسس علمية وعملية 
*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

*Car Using Water As Fuel 1*


فلم المخترع دانيال دنجل 
ويشرح فيه طريقه تحويل سيارته للعمل بالماء 

ويقرر انها من اسهل ما يمكن


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j7d-FJ7TQk&feature=related

ربما ما دفعه للبحث عن البديل للنزين هو غلاؤه الشديد لانه يحكي منذ 30 عاما كانت البلاد بها الكثير من المشاكل اللتى تسببت في غلاء البنزين واحيانا انقطاعه او عدم توفره فى بعض محطات الوقود 

ومنه بداء البحث عن الماء كوقود لسيارته التاكسي اللتى يرزق منها للانفاق على عائلته 

وكان مايحصل عليه من دخل يذهب في شراء البنزين بحثا عن الركاب

وقد توصل الى عدة طرق للحصول على وقود الماء 

ومنذ 30 ثلاثين عاما وهو يقود سيارته كل صباح و لايشتري بنزين 
ويضع كل اسبوع بعض اللترات من الماء 
5 لتر ماء على الاكثر 

فهل شعرنا يوما بمثل تلك السعادة 

و كم من مشروع سيكون ناجحا ان رخص المال الذى ينفق هباء على الحصول على الطاقة لها المكلفة جدا


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 يونيو 2009)

بعض الصور بالمرفقات 

توضح شكل خلية تحليل الماء الكافية لتشغيل السيارة على الماء فقط













وهنا عند خلع خرطوم الغز فان المحرك يتوقف فورا 

و المخترع دانيال 
يقول هذ دليل على انه لابنزين بالمحرك انما مجرد بعض الغاز الناتج من تحليل الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 يونيو 2009)

و هنا سنرى بالصور تجربة يعملها المخترع دانيال 

ليرينا قوة انفجار الغاز =وقود الماء واطلاقه للبساتم =السلندرات بسرعة عالية جدا 


تعبة جزء من الغاز فى هذا النمودج البلاستك 








وضعه على الارض وبه شمعه احتراق موصلة بالسيارة لتوليد شرارة الاشتعال







وعنا نري الانفجار وليس كمل يدعى البعض 





يمكن مشاهد كامل الفلم بالرابط بالاعلى


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

االحمد لله الذى جعل من الماء كل شئ حى وجعل به اسرار وايات ومعجزات الي يوم القيامة 

فقد استعرضنا فى هذا الموضوع طرق عديدة لمخترعين وعلماء استطاعوا 

ان يتحولون من الوقود التقليدي الملوث للبيئة بالسرطانات الى وقود نظيف هو الماء 

وغير ملوث للبيئة 

لان الماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى يعود بعد حرق الى اصل فيصير ماء مرة اخري بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

ونتعلم سويا 
من تلك التكنولوجيا اللتى يحاربها ويرفضها المستثمرون لانها لاتخدم مصالحهم ولا تعطيهم امكانية الاحتكار ورفع الاسعار والغلاء المستمر فيزداد الفقراء فقرا ولا ينظرون اليهم 

نتعلم ان ليست هناك مشكلة للطاقة 

ولاخوف ابدا من نفاذ البترول من العالم او الفحم او الوقود التقليدى بانواعه 



ونتعلم ان الماء يمكن تحويله الى وقود للسيارات 
وقد للسفن والبواخر وللطائرات وحتى مركبات الفضاء لانه الوقود الوحيد الذى لا ينفذ ابدا 
فسبحان الله تعالى فيما خلق 

ونتعلم ان تحويل السيارات للعمل بالماء له عدة طرق 
اسهلها اللتى تعرضنا لها فى هذا الموضوع من خلية تحليل للماء وطاقة كهربية وخلخلة للغاز عند دخوله للمحرك
===========================
وهناك الطريقة الثانية اللتى استخدمها العالم استانلى ماير 

فى عمل دوائر للتحليل الكهربي بناء على فولت عالى وتردد معين واحتفظ لنفسه بذالك السر 

ولكنه اوضح خبر مهم وهو انه يستبدل شمعات الاحتراق = البوجيهات باخرى تم عمل رشاش = بخاخ لحقن الماء الى السلندرات بعد تايينها كهربيا ومغناطيسيا و بملف جهد كهربي عالى وتحصل على محرك يدور بالقليل من الماء 

=======================

الطريقة الثالثة 

واللتى استخدمها المخترع الياباني لسيارتة المينى باص 

واللتى تعمل على الهيدروجين الناتج من تحليل الماء او المضغوط فى اسطوانات

ومع رشاشات = بخاخات = اجهزة حقن للوقود 
تعمل على حقن الماء بدلا من البنزين 
وعند اشتعال الهيدروجين القليل الذى بالسلندرات فان الماء يتحول الى بخار ماء عالى القدرة ويعمل على ادراة المحرك والسير بالسيارة

فهو يعمل بنظرية الغاز والمحرك البخاري

===============

وتعرضنا الى الطريقة الرابعة 
المخترع اليابانى الاخر الذى ابتكر سيارة جديدة بها محرك يعمل بالكهرباء

واستخدم الخلايا الحديثة اللتى تعمل على دمج الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين للحصول على الكهرباء ويستخدم من تلك الكهرباء 10% لتحليل الماء فى خلايا التحليل و90 % من الكهرباء للسير والتحرك بالسيارة 

وهى تجربة جديدة وفريدة من نوعها 

=========================


وتعرضنا للطريقة الخامسة 

وهى لمخترع امريكى 

قام بتصميم شمعات احتراق بها منفذ لدخول الهيدروجين من اسطوانه مثبته بالسيارة 

والعادم هو بخار الماء النظيف

=================

وتعرضنا الي الطريقة السادسة 

وهي للعالم الامريكي باول بانتون 

وتعمل على ادخال الهواء من خلال الماء 
= كما بالشيشة المشهورة فى القهاوى لشرب الدخان = 
وتمرير هذا الهواء فى ماسورة الشكمان فى عكس اتجاه خروج العادم 
وعلى شرط وجة بعض المواد الكربوهيدراتية بالماء مثل السكر اوفضلات الطعام او فضلات الزيوت 

والعادم يكون بخار الماء الخالى من التلوث 


==============
وتعرضنا للطريقة السابعة 

للمهندس الميكانيكى من سريلانكا 

وتركيبه لخلية تحليل الماء على سيارة تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى وكان التحويل الى الماء من اسهل ما يمكن 


=======

ثمر عرضنا طرق مختلفة لسيارات من الصين وتايلاند كلها تحولت الى الماء كوقود 

======================

وحتى نوضح ماهي الكمية اللازمة من الماء الى البنزين 

لتر واحد من الماء = 383 لتر بنزين 

فهل تخيلت اخى القارئ الفرق الشاسع بين استهلاك الماء واستهلاك البنزين 

وهل تخيلت الفرق الرهيب بين الغاز الصادرة من حرق تلك الكمية من البنزين 

فمتى نعمل على نظافة البيئة من التلوث ومتي نفيق


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

هنا فديو يوضح عمل ووظيفة الخلخلة اللتى تحدثت عنها فى بداية هذا الموضوع

وتسمى الفاكيوم او الفاكوم 
*Vacuum*









الرابط
*hho- Toyota Sienna Vacuum System*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmdpaU5NByo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmdpaU5NByo&feature=related

يمكن من تلك التجربة ان تتعلم القدرة الغريبة لتاثير الخلخلو او = نقصان الضغط الجوى من على سطح خلية التحليل

فمع زيادة الفاكوم ستجد ان الغاز يتضاعف انتاجه 

فهو عامل مساعد وهام جدا فى سرعة انتاج الغاز مع تيار كهربي قليل 

وهو السبب الذى تم ادراة سيارة به فى اول مشاركة 

فتلك الاسرار بدائت بحمد الله تنتشر على شبكة الانترنت وعلى مستوى العالم 
فهل ستجد لدينا من يهتم بها


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

*HHO Vacuum Madness*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzZkrgjdcFk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzZkrgjdcFk&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

اذا 
هناك الكثير من العوامل اللتى تساعد على التحول الى وقود الماء 

اهمها تخفيض الضغط الجوى للسماح بانتاج اكبر كم من الغاز 

ثانيا المحافظة على تلك النسبة عند دخولها الى المحرك وعدم ادخال كميات كبيرة من الهواء الجوى واللتى تسبب حمل على المحرك اثناء الاشواط وخاصة شوط الكبس

وان شاء الله تعالى فى القريب سيتم وضع موضوع متخصص عن مولدات الكهرباء وكيف يمكن تحويلها الى العمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين او الديزل

ونحو بيئة نظيفة من الدخان والسموم والتلوث


----------



## alsane (19 يونيو 2009)

from where you get 
*لتر واحد من الماء = 383 لتر بنزين 
*the energy for the hydrogen is 141.9Mj/Kg
one liter water contain 1358.9liter Hydrogen and this equal 122 gram
one liter water will contain 17.3 MJ
the energy for the gasoline 44Mj/kg
so the energy in one kilogram from gasoline will be more three times than in the water


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (21 يونيو 2009)

اطلع فيها يا hho و حمييييييييينا الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> مشكورا من الاخوة الاعضاء عدم كتابة مشاركات او اسئلة فى هذا الموضوع
> لسببين
> الاول اننى لن اجيب على تلك الاسئلة هنا
> 
> ...



اعتقد ان طلبى واضح جدا 
بالمشاركة السابقة 

ولكن هذا لايمنع ببعض ضعاف الفهم = سمهم ما شئت = محبي التخلف العلمى ونشرة = ومحبي نشر الاكاذيب = اغبياء او محبي الغباء = ولا يملكون الادلة العلمية 
وذالك لكذبهم 

من وضع مشاركات سخيفة لاهدف لها الا التضليل والكذب اخراج الموضوع من شرحه الى جدل جانبي 


وسلاحهم 
الهجوم على الموضوع الناجح والعلمى سواء بالتكذيب - فهذا اصل عملهم 
او بالنقاشات والجدل الذى لايفيد ولايﻻريد ان يصل من وارئه الى شئ سوى التعتيم على تلك التكنولوجيا اللتى انتشرت بالعالم 

او التعدى بالسب والشتم والاستهزاء على صاحب الموضوع = هذا يظهر لنا مدى الحقد الذى في قلوبهم على انتشار هذا العلم بالمجتمع العربي مع العلم انه منتشر منذ سنين بالمجتمعات المتقدمة 

فهذه ضريبة النجاح 

فمشكورا للمرة الالف 
من اراد ان يضع سؤال او طلب او فليضعه فى موضوع منفصل باسمه 

وان كان عاجزا عن ان يكتب موضوع منفصل باسمه 
فليسأل وليتعلم كيف ذالك
وشكرا لكم


----------



## alsane (21 يونيو 2009)

انت لاتستحق الرد...........


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> صور اخرى توضح
> 
> طريقة جديدة لانتاج الغاز بكميات كبيرة جدا من جهاز متصل بصنبور الماء- الحنفية
> 
> ...


 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IE&hl=en-GB&v=nb0OzPnxHMY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IE&hl=en-GB&v=nb0OzPnxHMY&feature=related







 *THE BIG BRICK*































فديو لشرح عمل الخلية الجافة


----------



## osame (22 يونيو 2009)

شکرا
الف شکرلکم،ولاخوانا زایکم.ما اعضم انسان الذی یحاول بلعلم او بطرق اخری
تقلیل معانت اخرین.


----------



## eternal life (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
خير الناس انفعهم للناس 
استمر اخي الحبيب 
نسال الله ان يرفع قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة
يوجد اشياء مش فاهمها سافتح بها موضوع جديد واسال فيها
اكرر شكري 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Mr.X hacker (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد ان اسالك متى تم اختراع هذه الفكره ؟؟؟؟

لاني قمت بالتفكير هذه الفكره قبل سنه كامله ولكن نحن في السعوديه ما يهتمون بالمخترعين 

وشكرا​


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم معنا مثال ناجح لكل من يريد التحول الى وقود الماء 

الماء = وقود للسيارات = للطائرات = للسفن = للمنازل = للمصانع 

فهنا مثال لمخترع ناجح استطاع ان يستخدم الطاقة الشمسية والكهرباء المتولدة منها = تيار كهربي مستمر DC
فى تحليل الماء الى غازيه 
الهيدروجين ويتم تعبئته وتخزينه فى خزانات الوقود المخصصه له 

والاكسجين ويتم تحريرة الى الهواء الجوى فلا حاجة الى تخزينه 

ثم قام بوضع خزانات للغاز فى سيارته عدد 4 اسطوانات 
يتم تعبئتها ليلا وفى الصباح تكون الخزانات كافية للسير بالسيارة لمسافة 400 ميل أمريكى = 643 كيلومتر 



ويستخدمه للتدفئة بالمنزل والكثير من الاستخدامات الاخرى 

واجمل شئ فى هذا الفديو انه فى اخر 3 دقائق 
يقول انه بتلك الطاقة من الماء نجد انه لامبرر للحرب على العراق والاستيلاء على مصادر النفط 

فالماء والشمس متواجدان بكل مكان 

فلماذا تسال تلك الدماء 


الرابط 


للتحميل بصيغة المحمول = الجوال 




*



run_your_car_on_water._This_guy_does_just_that_.3gp*


http://www.zshare.net/download/6185055319606847/

http://www.zshare.net/download/6185055319606847/

===================================

للمشاهدة والتنزيل بصيغة الفلاش 



run_your_car_on_water._This_guy_does_just_that_.flv


http://www.zshare.net/video/618494215786d32e/





http://www.zshare.net/video/618494215786d32e/

بعض الصور 

الاولى للمخترع 











الثانية 

للسيارة اللتى تم تحويل الوقود الى الهيدروجين بدلا من البنزين 















الثالثة 

خزانات الهيدروجين مثبتة داخل حقيبة السيارة 

تماما مثل خزانات المخصصة لعمل السيارات اللتى تسير بالغاز الطبيعي


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

بعض الصور





ثورة خزانات وقود الماء = هيدروجين فقط 










=
=

صورة السيارة والمخترع 



















=
==



=
خزانات وقود الماء بالسيارة 


















====
=
=
صورة توضح مكان دخول جهاز التحكم في كمية الغاز وتسخينه























===
==
=


منفذ خروج الغاز = الهيدروجين من الخزانات الى محرك السيارة 












==
=

=
صورة تجربة حرق غاز الهيدروجين الذى تم تجميعه فى انبوبة الاختبار 

فيشتعل بالانفجار ولا خطر منه = كما يدعى بعض محترفي الكذب بالمنتديات والذين لايريدون ان ينتشر هذا العلم بين العرب 























==
=

صورة جهاز تحليل الماء الى الهيدروجين والذى يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية 


















=
=
=


الماء المستخدم من صنبور الماء ليتحول الى وقود من غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين


















==
=
=
الماء بعد تحليلة الى غاز وهو يشتعل بمحرك السيارة 





















==

=
=

مكان تزويد السيارة بالوقود = غاز الهيدروجين















==
=
=

طريقة تركيب المكبس لشحن الغاز بخزانات السيارة 




















==
==
=



















=
=
=



























د

=
=
=

منفذ تزويد السيارة بالهيدروجين بعد تركيبه 


















=

==



==


















=


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

*سبارة تستخدم الماء يدلا من البنزين كوقود = الهيدروجين*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم معنا مثال ناجح لكل من يريد التحول الى وقود الماء 

الماء = وقود للسيارات = للطائرات = للسفن = للمنازل = للمصانع 

فهنا مثال لمخترع ناجح استطاع ان يستخدم الطاقة الشمسية والكهرباء المتولدة منها = تيار كهربي مستمر DC
فى تحليل الماء الى غازيه 
الهيدروجين ويتم تعبئته وتخزينه فى خزانات الوقود المخصصه له 

والاكسجين ويتم تحريرة الى الهواء الجوى فلا حاجة الى تخزينه 

ثم قام بوضع خزانات للغاز فى سيارته عدد 4 اسطوانات 
يتم تعبئتها ليلا وفى الصباح تكون الخزانات كافية للسير بالسيارة لمسافة 400 ميل أمريكى = 643 كيلومتر 



ويستخدمه للتدفئة بالمنزل والكثير من الاستخدامات الاخرى 

واجمل شئ فى هذا الفديو انه فى اخر 3 دقائق 
يقول انه بتلك الطاقة من الماء نجد انه  لامبرر للحرب على العراق والاستيلاء على مصادر النفط 

فالماء والشمس متواجدان بكل مكان 

فلماذا تسال تلك الدماء 


الرابط 


للتحميل بصيغة المحمول = الجوال 







run_your_car_on_water._This_guy_does_just_that_.3g p


http://www.zshare.net/download/6185055319606847/

http://www.zshare.net/download/6185055319606847/

===================================

للمشاهدة والتنزيل بصيغة الفلاش 



 run_your_car_on_water._This_guy_does_just_that_.fl v


http://www.zshare.net/video/618494215786d32e/





http://www.zshare.net/video/618494215786d32e/

بعض الصور 

الاولى للمخترع 











الثانية 

للسيارة اللتى تم تحويل الوقود الى الهيدروجين بدلا من البنزين 















الثالثة 

خزانات الهيدروجين مثبتة داخل حقيبة السيارة 

تماما مثل خزانات المخصصة لعمل السيارات اللتى تسير بالغاز الطبيعي 


 






*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

*بعض الصور





ثورة خزانات وقود الماء = هيدروجين فقط 










=
=

صورة السيارة والمخترع 



















=
==



=
خزانات وقود الماء بالسيارة 


















====
=
=
صورة توضح مكان دخول جهاز التحكم في كمية الغاز وتسخينه























===
==
=


منفذ خروج الغاز = الهيدروجين من الخزانات الى محرك السيارة 












==
=

=
صورة تجربة حرق غاز الهيدروجين الذى تم تجميعه فى انبوبة الاختبار 

فيشتعل بالانفجار ولا خطر منه = كما يدعى بعض محترفي الكذب بالمنتديات والذين لايريدون ان ينتشر هذا العلم بين العرب 























==
=

صورة جهاز تحليل الماء الى الهيدروجين والذى يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية 


















=
=
=


الماء المستخدم من صنبور الماء ليتحول الى وقود من غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين


















==
=
=
الماء بعد تحليلة الى غاز وهو يشتعل بمحرك السيارة 





















==

=
=

مكان تزويد السيارة بالوقود = غاز الهيدروجين















==
=
=

طريقة تركيب المكبس لشحن الغاز بخزانات السيارة 




















==
==
=



















=
=
=



























د

=
=
=

منفذ تزويد السيارة بالهيدروجين بعد تركيبه 


















=

==



==


















=














*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

من اراد ان ينقل الموضوع باسمه لموقع او منتدى اخر

فليفعل ولا يسألنى 

فالعلم لله تعالى


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

روابط اخرى 

*run your car on water. This guy does just that!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjeM2IBhtlc&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjeM2IBhtlc&feature=channel_page


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

روابط اخرى غير يتيوب
http://watergas.investmentkb.com/a-run-your-car-on-water-this-guy-does-just-that-770662.html

http://watergas.investmentkb.com/a-run-your-car-on-water-this-guy-does-just-that-770662.html

==================


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

يقوم مقدم هذا الفديو بشرح كامل لكيف يمكن فصل الهيدروجين وتجميعه ووضعه بالخرانات 


وهذا الشرح مفيد دا للاعضاء الذين يسألون عن افضل طريقة لفصل غاز الهيدروجين وتجميعه 

وبالتالى يمكن انتاجه وبيعه فى اسطوانات =حاويات للغاز للا ستخدام فى الطهر او تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء او التدفئة 

فهذ مشروع ناجح جدا ان تم عمله بناء على دراسة واشراف هندسي سليم


----------



## عـلـي (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسراحه الاختراعه ممتاز وهو مميز 
ولاكن استغرب من شيء لماذا كل المخترعين اجانب ولا يوجد عرب ماهو الفرق بينا وبينهم هل يوجد دعم عندهم للاختراعات


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

*
من اراد ان ينقل الموضوع باسمه لموقع او منتدى اخر

فليفعل ولا يسألنى 

فالعلم لله تعالى 
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

مقدم هذا الاختراع 

يقوم بشرح كافة نقاطه

واهمها انه وقود صديق للبيئة 














فمتى نجد منها من يقدم لنا مثل هذا العلم الينا


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

*Hydrogen Car*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFe3h7hcRLc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFe3h7hcRLc


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

هنا نموذج للنجاح الذى نتمني ان نجده بيننا يوما ما


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

يقوم مقدم هذا الفديو بشرح كامل لكيف يمكن فصل الهيدروجين وتجميعه ووضعه بالخرانات


وهذا الشرح مفيد جدا للاعضاء الذين يسألون عن افضل طريقة لفصل غاز الهيدروجين وتجميعه


وبالتالى يمكن انتاجه وبيعه فى اسطوانات =حاويات للغاز للا ستخدام فى الطهو او تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء او التدفئة


فهذ مشروع ناجح جدا ان تم عمله بناء على دراسة واشراف هندسي سليم


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله على ما انعم علينا به من فضله ونعمه

من اراد ان ينقل هذا الموضوع فلا حاجه له لان يسألنى او يستأذننى فالعلم من الله تعالى والى الله تعالى 

وكاتم العلم شيطان اخرس 
ويلجم يوم القيامة 

وربما تنقذ به اسرة من الفقر او شركة من الافلاس 

فكلما رخصت مصادر الطاقة فلت تكلفة المنتج وسهل بيعه وتسويقه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

Think you very mutcccccccccccccccch


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 يوليو 2009)

من المتابعة لتلك الدراسة والشرح لافضل الطرق لتجويل السيارة لتعمل بالماء بدل البنزين 

نجد انها من اسهل ما يمكن 

ولكن مع بعض الملومات والتجارب ستجد انك تصل بسرعة الى ذالك السر 

وتنجح فى ادراة السيارة بالماء 

وما تحتاجه هى في الواقع اضافات بسيطة ولكن عند التجربة ستفرح جدا بالنتيجة 

وتتعجب كيف انها من اسهل ما يمكن عمله 

ولكنه علم ممنوع من الانتشار ومحارب بايدي خفية 


===
وسوف اركز على نقطة هامة واكبر الاسرار 

وهى انه لابد من غلق الكربراتير نهاائيا 
ومنع دخول الهواء الجوى اليه 
وتركيب صمامين للغاز

الاول صمام يسمح بمرور الغاز بمقدار ثابت 
وذالك لجعل المحرك يدور على الثبات 
مثل دوران المحرك اثنار الانتظار وتسخينه بالشتاء

والثانى 

صمام للغاز 

للتحكم فى السرعة يعمل مع بدال = دواسة البنزين 

فكلما ضغط على البدال بقدمك كلما فتحت صمام الغاز ومر غاز اكثر
وبالتالى تزيد سرعة لمحرك وعزمه وتستطيع التحرك بالسيارة والسير بها 

والغاز هنا هو وقود الماء الناتج من تحليل الماء 

وهو الاكسجين والهيدروجين 

وعند اشتعالهما ينفجرا افضل من انفجار البنزين بالمحرك 

وبالتالى تجد انك ستحتاج الى كمية صغيرة جدا من الغاز لادار المحرك والسير بالسيارة 

او تشغيل مولد الكهرباء 
وان احتاجت الى المزيد من القوة والاداء فيمكنك عمل بخاخ لقذف الماء داخل المحرك مثل بخاخ البنزين ولكن لرش الماء الى داخل المحرك 

وهنا ستحصل على قوة دفع عالية جدا لان المحرك سيعمل على نظرية المحركات البخارية و محركات الاحتراق الداخلى = البنزين مثلا

فهنا تجمع بين ففوائد كل من النظريتين 
وستحصل على محرك نظيف وغير ملوث للبيئة 

واحد الاسرار الجديد 
هو انك لن تحتاج الى تغيير زيت المحرك ابدا 
لماذا ؟

لان الزيت يفسد بشيئين 1= تسرب بعض البنزين واكاسيده الى الزيت فيتحلل وتتغير خواصه وبسود لونه وتقل لزووجته

2=
الحرارة العالية جدا داخل المحرك وبالاخص السلندرات واذرع الدفع والتحريك 
اللتى تتعدى احينا 800 دركة مئوية 

وبالتالى السخونة العالية جدا للزيت تعمل على تغيير خواصة وبالتالى لابد من تغييره
======================

ومن الاسرار العجيبه اللتى وضعها الله تعالى فى هذا الماء 

انه عند تشغيله بهذا الاسلوب لا تيد درجة الحرارة عن 200 درجة ابدا 

واحيانا تتوقف عند درجة 60 مئوية 


بالضافة انه يمكن الاستفادة من حرارة العادم كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية 

او عمل تبريد له وتكثيف لتحصل على الماء مرة اخرى وتعيد استخدامه كموقود مئات المرات


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك على الشرح الوافي
تحياتي


----------



## ضل عابر (5 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يااخوان انا عملة جهاز تجريبي لانتجا غازالهيدروجن عباره عن صفايح سنلي ستيل في وعاء محكم له مخرج واحدووضعة ماء مقطر +قليل صوده كاويه واوصلتهماعلي تيار 12فولة 1-كمية الغاز قليله جدن 2-الغاز يحتويه على نسبة بخار كبيره ممايجعله لا يوقد اله في بلونه 3- بعد 10دقيق سخنة الصفايح *سنلي ستيل مع الاناء والماء 
سئلي هل هناك طريقه افضل من الطريقه الي عملتها 
وفقكم الله الى مايحبه ويرضاه
اخوكم ضل عابر


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعضاء 
مشكورا الاستفسارات والاسئلة يتم وضعها فى موضوع جديد باسم صاحب الطلب - وان شاء الله تعالى ستجد الاجابة الوافية والشاملة لسؤالك 

ولاننى لن اجيب على الاسئله هنا

فهذا الموضوع مخصص للشرح فقط واضافة الجديد من الاسرار والخفايا 

لذالك لا محل هنا للشكر او الاسئلة 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## بلا رقيب (6 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم على المعلومات القيام والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*مولد للكهرباء يعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين*


السلام عليكم 

بدلا من البنزين يمكن استخدام الماء كوقود نظيف للبيئة ورخيص ان لم يكن مجانى 

محركات توليد الكهرباء تستخدم البنزين لتشغيل المحرك 
وهذه تجربة ناجحة لتشغيل مولد للكهرباء على وقود الماء 

ومعى وقود الماء = هو الغازات الناتجة من تحليل الماء كهربيا = غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
الذين يشتعلا افضل من البنزين 300% ويصير العادم بخار ماء مرة اخرى 

فسبحان الله تعالى الذى جعل الماء يتحول الى وقود ويشتعل ويولد درجة حرارة نصل الى 4000 درجة مئوية ثم يصير ماء مرة اخرى 
فهو الوقود الوحيد الذى لاينفذ ابدا 

فان استطعت تبريد وتكثيف بخار الماء النابج من غازات العادم للمحرك فانه يمكن اعادة تحليل هذا الماء الى ملايين المرات ولن ينفذ ابدا 

فهذه حكمت الله تعالى التى جعلها فى المكاء وليس فى الانواع الاخرى من الوقود 

ولايسبب تلوث للبيئة 

ولا يعمل على استهلاك الاكسجين من الهواء الجوى كما يحدث عند حرق الوقود التقليدي مثل البنزين ومشتقاته

والان الى المحرك 
والصور والفديو 

حتى نشاهد ونتعلم من تجارب الاخرين 


الرابط 
*generor test 11 engine running on hho*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yacI...F-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yacI...F-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv&feature=player_embedded

ستشاهد بالفديو ان خزان البنزين تم خلعه من المولد نهائيا والتشغيل من خلال خرطوم توصيل الغاز الى المولد الكهربي 



ستشاهد بالصورة الثانية وحدة انتاج وقود الماء 





والاخيرة المولد الكهربي وهو يعمل


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*Skyline that runs on water*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRb5Me3rALA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRb5Me3rALA&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وهذا الشرح يوضح لماذا يشكوا البعض من خريطة ماير مع العلم انها ليست من وضعه انما هو من وضع الباحثين عنها 

فماير توفي ومعه لكثير من الاسرارفى اليوم التالى لتوقيعه عقد شراكة مع البنتاجون او كما ذكر بالاخبار عنه


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (7 يوليو 2009)

نعم بالفعل لم تتم عمل تللك الخلية المزعومة وكما قلت انا جربتها وما عملت


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (7 يوليو 2009)

نعم بالفعل لم تتم عمل تللك الخلية المزعومة وكما قلت انا جربتها وما عملت


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يوليو 2009)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> نعم بالفعل لم تتم عمل تللك الخلية المزعومة وكما قلت انا جربتها وما عملت




تلك الخلية ناجحة جدا وعملية جدا لمن تعرف على ماينقصها 

ولكن عيب علينا كعرب ان ناخذ كل شئ بالغش 
نريد نسخ اختراعات الاخرين 

الخلية من حيث المبداء تعمل 

وكل انسان قال لك انها لا تعمل فاعرف انه احد اثنين 

الاول انه نجح ويريد التعيتيم ليصبح هو الوحيد صاحب الاختراع فهو لايحب الا نفسه 

الثانى 
انسان فاشل ويريد ان يعيش على تعب الاخرين 

من قال لك اننى صممت الخلية ولم تعمل فاعرف انه كذاب كذاب كذاب 1000% 
لماذا لانه لم يعرض تجاربه بالمنتدى وياخذ رائ الاخرين فى اخطاؤه 

انما لايريد ان ينتشر هذا العلم بين العرب 

مع انه افضل سوق الان لبيع تلك الخلايا على اانترنت 


بل ان مكاسب بيعها تربح الالااف الدولارات منها 

و هى اسمها دائرة bmw

وليست ماير 

هناك بعض التعديلات تتم عليها لتصبح افضل واقرب من اختراع ماير


----------



## قوة السمعة (7 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم 
انا طبقت الخلية مرتان ولم تنجح وحاولت التعديل عليها عن طريق البرامج الالكترونية وايضا لم تنجح 
وانا لست من المتخاذلين والمحبطين 
ولكن ايضا مثلي مثل القسم الاعظم لست دارسا للالكترونيات ولا افهم بها
وان كنت قد صنعت الدارة وعملت معك فارجوك رجاءا شديدا ان تفيد فيها اخوانك في المنتدى بدلا من اتهامهم اتهامات قد تكون باطلة 
فان كنت من محبي نشر العلم والخير فارجوك وضع معرفتك ومخططاتك هنا مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا 
ومع فائق احترامي​


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يوليو 2009)

مع احترامى لك 
قم بتصفح المنتدى ستجد ان اننى لا اقدم اتهامات باطلة 

فان كنت فعلا صادقا 

فاين تجاربك ولماذا لاتضعها بالمنتدى 
مع العلم ان عضويتيك الجديدة بالمنتدى ليست بها الا 3 مشاركات من اين لك بهذا العلم لتقول مثل هذا 

من يدعى تكذيب خبر فعليه البينة والا كان كذاب 
 
فان كنت تقول انها لم تعمل معك فاين تجاربك 
نريد الدليل على انك صممتها من الاصل 
ولماذا لم تضعها بالمنتدى لتاخذ خبرة الاخرين ونفيدهم وتستفيد منهم فهذا هو النعاون 
فهنا عضو المنتدى للاسف يكره فكرة وقود الماء واسهل ما عليه هو 
عمل عضوية جديدة ليقوم بالتهجم وسب الاعضاء الذين يشرحون وقود الماء 

فاين تجاربه الوهمية الكاذبه =صفر 

لان ليس هناك تجارب 

نريد ان نكون علميين 
ولهذا السبب لن تجد تجارب بالمنتديات العربية ناجحة هل تعلم لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

لخوف صاحبها من سرقه حق اختراعه وتعب السنين من شخص يجديد السرقة على النترنت ويريد تعب الاخرين 

ولسبب انه قد يتعرض للسب والشتم والتكذيب من قبل شخص متخلف علميا ويكره وقود الماء 

فالافضل تجنب كل هذا الغباء والبحث عن منتدى اجنبي تجد به التعاون والمساعدة = طبعا لايوجد هناك تكذيب او سب وشتم له !

ولا يوجد عضو حاقد كل فترة يعمل عضوية جديدة واول مشاركة له التعدى على اصحاب التجارب بالسب والتكذيب 


فالادب فضل عن العلم 

فاين اصول الادب من طالب العلم من استاذة 
هل بالاستهزاء والتجريح 

ان اردت ان اضع لك موضوع باسماء عضويات مزيفة دخلت لتكون اول مشاركات لها تكذيب وقود الماء فهى كثيرة 

من اراد العلم فعليه بالادب والبحث عن مصادر العلم وعرض تجاربه ليفيد لاخرين ان كانت له تجار اصلا ؟

مع احترامى لكلامك 
من اراد تكذيب شيئا فعليه بالدليل 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يوليو 2009)

تجربة ناجحة هنا 
*Hydrogen Cell HHO Dual 4 Wall Plate - Home Depot (PWM Test)*


*Depot (PWM Test)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU5RETtCsSQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU5RETtCsSQ&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يوليو 2009)

*Hydrogen Cell HHO NEW Dual 4 Plate Arrangement - 1L/Minute*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4WGWVP1ORw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4WGWVP1ORw&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يوليو 2009)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> معنا الان فلم نادر للعالم استانلى ماير يشرح فيه كيف حول سيارته لتعمل بالماء بدل البنزين
> 
> ...


 وللا سف البعض لا يريد ان يفهم هذا الشرح ولا تلك النظرية 

فقط يريد ابعاد الموضوع عن هدفه من شرح تلك النظرية الى جدل وشغب وشتم 

حتى لايستفيد القارى العربي من هذذا العلم شيئا 

انه احد اساليب التعتيم على العلم


----------



## قوة السمعة (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة 
اخي الكريم لقد تحاملت علي كثيرا 
ونعتني بالكذاب وانت لست في الموضع لتحكم على الناس بالصادق والكذاب 
انا متابع لهذا المنتدى لاكتر من سنة ونصف ولهذا الموضوع بالذات 
ولكن تجاربي لم تبدا الا قبل شهر ونصف (لاني طالب جامعي وعندي دراسة وفحوص)
اما تجاربي فلا تستحق حتى تحميلها لانها لم تنجح بعد لاني بدات بها حديثا وهناك في المنتدى تجارب افضل وتقدم فائدة اكثر للجمهور 
واؤكد اني لست كاذبا والذي يدعم كلامي هو تاكيد العديد من المشاركين على وجهة نظري في الدارة على الرابط التالي​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142349.html​
ولتاكيد كلامي اكثر انظر كيف لم تعمل الدارة على برنامج وورك بيش وهذه واحدة من عشرات التعديلات على المخطط بالبرنامج ولم تعمل:​


----------



## قوة السمعة (8 يوليو 2009)

ولاثبت حسن نيتي وكذبك المفترى عليُ وعلى غيري _هذه هي تجاربي 
طبعا التجارب بالتحليل المباشر على بور الحاسوب واستخدمت 12 صفيحة من الستانلس ستيل 316 وهاهي كمية الغاز الناتج
ولكن اخبرني انت اين تجاربك واين داراتك ومخططاتك ففي الرد السابق تحاملت علي وتجاهلت سؤالي عن تجاربك ومخططاتك (لماذا هذا التعتيم ) ان كنت صادقا ضعها في المنتدى وكفاك نقلا لتجارب جاهزة من اليوتيوب لاجانب برهنوا نجاحهم بالدليل
اين نجاحك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اين تجاربك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارنا فعلا ياصاحب الكلام المعسول 
انا اؤمن بوقود الماء ولكن اين عملك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نصيحتي لك ان لا تكذب الناس وتلفق عليهم كلاما باطلا 
لقد جرحتني حقا بكلامك 
رغم ان ردي عليك سابقا حاولت ان اكون انسانا علميا لم اتحامل عليك وتكلمت معك بلطف دون ان اجرحك وعرضت وجهة نظري بالدارة فقط لاغير 
ولكن شكرا لك ولا تؤاخذني على كلامي هذا مع فائق احترامي ​


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 يوليو 2009)

من الاسرار المهمة 

هى ان نفهم الفرق بين استخدام الهواء الجوى فى المحركات =سواء سيارات مولدات كهرباء وخلافه
مع البنزين او الديزل



وبين وقود الماء 
والذى لايستخدم الهواء الجوى 
فقط يستخدم ناتج تحليل الماء وهما غازى الاكسجين والهيدروجين 



الفرق هو 
ان الهواء الجوى يحتوى على 
النتروجين وهو غاز خامل يكون 78% من الهواء 
ويشكل حمل كبير عند كبسه وضغطه داخل المحرك 

وبساوى قدرة مفقودة و طاقة مهدرية ووقود مستهلك اكث من المطلوب 

فلا فائدة من دخوله الى دورة المحرك

الغاز الثانى 
وهو الاكسجين و يحتزى على 23 % من الهواء الجوى 

وهو الذى يحترق من البنزين ليولد لنا القدرة الحركية للمحرك



اذا استخدام الهواء الجوى به فقد يساوى 3 أضعاف من استخدام وقود الماء 
وبالتالى فكمية صغيرة جدا من وقود الماء كفيلة بتشغيل المحرك بكفاء عالية جدا 
بالاضافة الى عدم استهلاك الاكسجين الذى نتنفسه 


ففي وقود الماء يتم تفكيكه للحصول على الاكسجين والهيدروجين وعند حرقهما معا يرجعان ليصيرا ماء مرة اخرى باذن الله تعالى ولايستهلك الاكسجين الذى بالهواء الجوى

فتلك اسرار بسيطة لوقود الماء 

وهذه من اهم اسباب نجاح الكثير من الناس فى التحول من البنزين الى الماء 

وللاسف يتم التعتيم على تلك الاخبار من اصحاب المصالح بغض النظر عن اصابتنا بالسرطان والسل وخلافه 

فهناك من يهتم بالمال فقط ويطارد هذا العلم ويبيد العلماء الذين يقدمونه للبشرية


----------



## قوة السمعة (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف الشباب اليوم 
شو وين الردود


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 يوليو 2009)

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

هذا الموضوع تم وضعه من الاخ مبتدىءلينوكس وهو يشرح احد الاسرار اللتى كشفها العالم استانلى ماير 

و بعد سنوات طوال من تجاربه وابحاثة توصل الى بخاخ او قاذف للماء يتم تركيبه مكان شمعات الاحتراق 

وهذا احد اسرار وقود الماء 

ولكن للاسف كل من يقدمه للعرب يكون جزاؤه السب والشتم او الاستهزاء 

يمكنكم مشاهدة اخر مشاركه له بالمنتدى بعد لان تم سبه 

فهذا جزاء من يؤيد الطاقة الحرة والماء بالمنتدى 

استهزاء تكيب شتم سخرية 

تضليل القارئ بوضع مشاركات لاقيمه لها الا الخروج من من الموضوع الاساسي الى حوار وجدل جانبي لافائدة له 

وضع تجارب فاشله الهدف منها احباط الفكرة بانها لافائدة منها 

الامتناع عن والرفض الشديد لنشر تجارب الاجانب الناجحة اللتى بالالاف على شبكات الانترنت 

فلا عجب ان لا نجد تجارب عربية والا اختفي صاحبها الى الابد 


ولعل الاخوة الاعضاء يشاهدو من خلال المشاركات السابقة ما يوضح كلامى ويؤيده بالدليل القاطع على طرق التضليل والتعتيم على الوقود المجانى الذى جعله الله تعالى فى الماء 

فستعرفون يوما ما ان الماء افضل وقود وان الطاقة ومصادرها رخيصة جدا ولكن هناك من يريد ان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فمن يريد ان يجعل سيارته تسير الى الابد بالماء وبدون بنزين 

فعليه جمع المعلومات من مصدر مختلفة وستجدون شرح كافى عنها بالمنتدى وبالمواقع الاجنبية اللتى تقوم على نشر هذا العلم بدون ان تجدون هذا التضليل بالمنتدى العربي 

فحسبي الله تعالى في كل من ضلل واعمى الناس عن هذا العلم ليملئ بطنه من المال ويجعل الاخرين يموتون من الجوع والفقر

فكم من مشروعات ستنجح ان تم نشر وقود الماء

ولكن هذا حالنا 
فحسبي الله وكفى 

ولا ننسي ان كاتم العلم شيطان اخرس 
وله عذاب اليم يوم القيامه


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 يوليو 2009)

شرح باقى الاسرار عن وقود الماء هنا

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة ‏(موضوع متعدد الصفحات 1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة دى هو انت مبتدأ ليونكس ولا اخوة هههههههههه


----------



## aminabdulhady (20 يوليو 2009)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> تطور جديد دخل السوق الامريكية منذ شهر واحد فقط ! فاين نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/color]



نحن الان نشاهد برنامج عمرو أديب الذي قام بعمل استفتاء حول ( انت عمراوي والا تمراوي) وكل متصل بالبرنامج يحدد هل هو معجب بعمرو دياب يبقى عمراوي ، ولو معجب بتامر حسني يبقى تمراوي
تقدر تقول لي انت عمراوي والا تمراوي --- أنا عن نفسي بشجع عبدالمطلب


----------



## amabdo59 (26 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعه عاوزين تجارب ومشاركات جديده ومحاولات ناجحه او فاشله المهم نجرب ونبدأ انا من المنصوره - مصر واللى عاوز ان انا اشاركه فى التجارب انا تحت امره


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يوليو 2009)

amabdo59 قال:


> ياجماعه عاوزين تجارب ومشاركات جديده ومحاولات ناجحه او فاشله المهم نجرب ونبدأ انا من المنصوره - مصر واللى عاوز ان انا اشاركه فى التجارب انا تحت امره


توكل على الله وابداء تجاربك اخى 

وان احتجت شياء ستجد العون باذن الله تعالى 
ولا تنتظر احد فكل من نجح احتفظ لنفسه بطريقته الخاصة حق اكتشاف


----------



## geyda (27 يوليو 2009)

i've tried to make hydrogene from water using multiple staneless steel sheets but i didn't succeded there was some bubeling and when i tried to lite the hydrogene didn't work out


----------



## doulail (28 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الافاضل 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
منذ نعومة اظفاري و انا اعرف ان التحليل الكهربائي للماء 
ينتج مكونيه , و كانت المشكلة و التي لا زالت في رايي المتواضع 
هي ما يسمى بالاستقطاب . و التي اظن ان البعض اهملها في عملية 
التحليل الكهربائي .
و مع انني اجريت العديد من التجارب و على التيارين و بفولتيات متفاوتة 
الا ان حجم الغاز الناتج يتناقص تدريجيا بسبب الاستقطاب .
و ابين لاخواني ان الاستقطاب هو تجمع ايونات الهايدروجين الموجبة على 
القطب السالب بذلك فهي تعمل على وقف مرور التيار و كذلك الوضع مع ايونات 
الاوكسجين السالبة و التي تستقطب على القطب الموجب للمصعد .
و اضافة عوامل اختزال - مركبات الصوديوم او الكالسيوم - تحد من الاستقطاب جزئيا 
لكنه يستعاذ عنها بمعامل وسيط - سطح بديل - و هو البلاتين .
خلايا الوقود الهايدروجيني .
تجرى الان ابحاث مشكورة و على مستويات علمية عالية في شتى بلدان العالم و الكل يسعى 
للاستفادة من هذا البديل الرخيص و المتوفر بوفرة و بكفاءة عالية و صديق مامون للبيئة .
ملاحظه :
استخدم في تجاربي في التحليل الكهربائي للماء اقطابا كربونية .الا ان كمية الغاز الصاعد لا زالت متواضعه .


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

doulail قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخوة الافاضل
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> منذ نعومة اظفاري و انا اعرف ان التحليل الكهربائي للماء
> ...


عملية التحليل لا تتوقف بمرور التيار الكهربي بل يزداد انتاج الغز ويتضاعف نظرا لتسخين الماء بسبب التيار الكهربي المار به 

والسخونة تزيد من سرعة التحليل وانتاج الغاز 

وتوجد الالاف التجارب الناجحة على يتيوب ومواقع الانترنت المختلفة شاهدها للتعرف على الاخطاء اللتى تمت فى تجربتك 

ونتمنى ان ترفع لنا فديو عن التجربة وان يكون المصدر للكهرباء بطارية من السيارة وكابلات سميكة للتوصيل 

بالتوفيق اخى


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (30 يوليو 2009)

thank you very m mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## osame (1 أغسطس 2009)

صحیح الموضوع حقیقی بس درجة حرارة راح تصل 2000 درجه‌ حرار مئوی.لازم تکون عندک نضام خاص لتبرید والا 
یحترق السیارة و پستنات لازاما ان تکون مغطی بسیرامیک او من مادة مضاد لتاکسد.

مهندس اسامة


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 أغسطس 2009)

osame قال:


> صحیح الموضوع حقیقی بس درجة حرارة راح تصل 2000 درجه‌ حرار مئوی.لازم تکون عندک نضام خاص لتبرید والا
> یحترق السیارة و پستنات لازاما ان تکون مغطی بسیرامیک او من مادة مضاد لتاکسد.
> 
> مهندس اسامة


اتمنى من الاخوة الاعضاء ان تكون ردودهم باسلوب علمى وبادلة 

لايمكن تغطية البساتم بالسيراميك كما ذكرت 

ولكن هناك نوع من الزيوت يسمي زيت السيراميك لاحتواءه على تلك المادة به 

اما كتابة لدرجة الحرارة 2000 درجة فمن اين اتيت بذالك الخطاء العلمى ؟

اريد السند العلمى وليس مجرد كلام ؟؟؟


فشركة عملاقة مثل شركة bmw 
لم تستخدم شيئا مما ذكرته لنا 

بالاضافة الى ان المحرك عندما يستخدم الهدروجين تكون درجة حرارته اقل من نصف الدرجة المعتاده له نظرا لان الحريق يتحول الى بخار الما ء 

ومن خاصية الماء القدرة العالية جدا على امتصاص الحرارة من داخل السلندرات 

وبالتالى فهذا افضل نظام بالعالم يعمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل 

مشكورا اخى راجع تلك المعلومات قبل كتابة رد بالموضوع 

ففى المنتدى من يعمل على منع نشر تلك العلوم بين العرب لخبثه والحقد الكراهية اللتى امتلى بها قلبه 
فلا يجيد الا الكذب وتكذيب كل العلوم والتكنولوجيا لنظل فى قاع التكنولوجيا بين التخلف والجهل


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 أغسطس 2009)

وحتى يعلم القارئ مدى التقدم التكنولوجي لاستخدام الماء كوقود

ساضع لكم بعض الروابط لموضوعات بالمنتدى تمكنكم من الاستفادة علميا وعمليا 

1=

شركة امريكية تنتج وقود الماء الهيدروجين والاكسجين للشاحنات وتوفر 50% من الوقود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144985.html

2=

السيارات الهيدروجينية شرح وتحليل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146168.html

3=

خزانات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Tanks )ضغطه وتخزينه واستخدامه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146161.html

4=

طلبة المدارس يصنعون سيارة تسير بوقود الماء الهيدروجين بامريكا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146158.html

5=

سيارة BMW Hydrogen 7 تعمل بوقود الماء الهيدروجين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145545.html

6=
سفينةfirst electric boat تستخدم الهيدروجين وقود لها =وقود الماء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145921.html


7=

سيارة Lexus RX Hybrid تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145869.html

8=

سيارة Mercedes-Benz تعمل بالهيدروجين وتباع فى نيويورك بامريكا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145872.html


9=







 سيارة Nissan الهجينة تعمل بالهيدروجين والكهرباء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145871.html

10=

سيارة فورد Ford تعمل بوقود الماء = الهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145861.html

11=

تقرير عن الطائرات اللتى تعمل بالهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145857.html



12=

طائرة امريكية تعمل بالهيدروجين First hydrogen plane tested in US 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145855.html


13=

طائرة Boeing تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145853.html

14=

من المانيا اول طائرة تستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود = وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145778.html

15=
طلبة الهندسة الاتراك صنعوا سيارة تسير بالهيدروجين 3لتر لمسافة1,744 kilometers 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145784.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145784.html



16=

المهندسين الاتراك وخطوات تصنيع سيارة الهيدروجين =مشروع تخرج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145801.html


17=


من البرازيل محطة تزويد بوقود الهيدروجينBrazil Unveils Hydrogen Bus

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145777.html


18=


من النرويج محطة وقود الهيدروجين للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145776.html


19=
سيارة Mercedes-Benz تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145650.html


20=

Mercedes-Benz BUS يعمل بالهيدروجين فى المانيا 2009 لنقل الركاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145654.html

21=
اول سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجن فى العالم سنة 1860

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145646.html

22=

سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء Audi A2H2 Car

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145543.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145543.html


23=

محطة تزويد بالوقود الهيدروجين السائل للسيارات من شركة شل Shell
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145538.html

24=

وقود الماء مشروع تخرج لمهندسين دولة الصين ووحدة انتاجه وتخزينه وتشغيل مولد كهربائي به

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144848.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144848.html

25=


شاحنة 60 طن تستخدم الهيدروجين ووقود الماء لتوفير الوقود وتحسين الاداء والعادم Semi Tr 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144976.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144976.html



26=

شركة امريكية تنتج وقود الماء الهيدروجين والاكسجين للشاحنات وتوفر 50% من الوقود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144985.html

27=

وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالهيدروجين والوقود النظيف لمحرك 5 حصان 5 hp Hydrogen Engine 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144556.html



28=

سيارة فيات تعمل بالهيدروجين بديل البنزين FIAT 500 running on hydrogen

سيارة فيات تعمل بالهيدروجين بديل البنزين FIAT 500 running on hydrogen

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144710.html


30=


محرك يعمل على وقود الماء hho تجربة ناجحة لمولد كهرباء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144403.html

31=

محرك يعمل بالهيدروجين وطريقة توصيله Hydrogen Powered Small Engine

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144703.html

32=


محرك يعمل على الهيدروجين hydrogen internal combustion engine

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144697.html


33=

الماء وقود بديل للبنزين والسولار والغاز الطبيعى والديزل !!!!!!!!!!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144694.html


34=

بديل البنزين nh3 من كندا اختراع عاد للظهور سيارة تعمل على وقود الامونيا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141692.html



35=

تجربة تشغيل محرك بنزين على وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين فقط= بدون البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142293.html


36=

معرض لمنتجات وقود الماء من الشباب الناجح بمجهودات محلية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144398.html

37=

مولد للكهرباء يعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142286.html


38=


محرك 2HP engine يعمل بالماء = وقود الماء = بمعدل 5,5 لترغاز دقيقة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142350.html


39=

وقـود المـاء بديل البنزين ‏(


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141428.html


40=

سيارة تويوتا تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود من الماء- بدلا من البنزين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140672.html

41=

تحويل الماء الى وقود بالطاقة الشمسية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139828.html


42=


سبارة تستخدم الماء يدلا من البنزين كوقود = الهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140484.html


43=

Hydrogen Car

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139345.html

44=








50 سعوديا ينجزون سيارات تعمل بالطاقة «الشمسية» و«الهيدروجينية» و«الماء» 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139317.html


45==


الحلم تحقق بصناعة الخلية الهيدروجينية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122455.html

46=

بنزين مجانا لسيارتك احلى خبر ممكن تعرفه معجزة او اختراع جديد ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83386.html

47=

من تايوان سيارة تسير بوقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123786.html

48=


اسرار أختراع أستانلى ماير لوقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116143.html

49=


شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html


50=

MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه ‏(



1 2) 

MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه ‏(موضوع متعدد الصفحات 1 2)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91975.html


51=


Japanese Water Car اختراع يابانى الماء بدل البنزين ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101193.html

52=

سيارات تعمل بالماء كوقود لها - من تايلاند - وكذالك مولدات للكهرباء تستخدم وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113124.html

53=


سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماء ‏(





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91005.html


54=


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

55=

شرح لنظرية وقود الماء ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91461.html


56=

صنع خلية هيدروجين من بطارية السيارة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98073.html

57=

من الصين معرض الطاقة الهيدروجينية = من الماء ‏(



1 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123784.html

58=






 طريقة بسيطة للحصول على وقود غاز الاخشاب لتشغيل المحركات ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124615.html


59=

انتاج الهيدروجين باستخدام محرك نويمان و مغانط نوديوم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124569.html

60=

من الصين سيارة الهيدروجين تشتغل بالماء فقط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123791.html


61=

ميلاد اول سيارة صينية تعمل بالماء كوقود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123826.html


62=


氫能源展示 من الصين عرض عملى للطاقة الهيدروجينية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123788.html


63=

氫能源記者招待會 من الصين الطاقة الهيدروجينية في مؤتمر صحفي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123787.html


64=


New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html

65=


أرخص طريقة لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء و مواقد الطهى والطبخ و التدفئة- مشروع المليونير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html



66=

Cold Fusion Now In The Philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122041.html



67=



New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html

68=

Cold fusion now in the philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين بفولتية عالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120661.html


69=

شرح تصنيع خلية انتاج وقود الماء = بديل البنزين والسولارو الغاز الطبيعي ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976.html


70=

من سيرلانكا سيارة تعمل بالماء بدل البنزين - شاب نجح فى تحويل سيارته لوقود الماء ‏(



1 2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115350.html



71=


موقد للطبخ يعمل بوقود الماء من تايوان ‏(



1 2 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109877.html


72=

استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html


73=


وقود الماء وجهاز المانى لانتاجه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96424.html


74=

تجربة سهلة و جيدة لوقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91487.html


75=

بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html



76=

تجربة للهيدروجين جميلة وسهله لاحد طرق الحصول عليه من خامات متوفرة






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html


77=

Motorcycle Runs on Water نعم موتوسيكل يعمل بالماء

http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html


78=


سيارة صغيرة تسير بوقود الماء بدل البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html

79=

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html


80=

سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء تجربة ناجحة ومثيرة - شرح بالصور ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html


81=

شاحنة متوسطة يسير بوقود الماء بدلا من البنزين - وداعا لغلاء البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html

82=

Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html


83=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

84=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html


85=


holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html


86=


تصنيع وحدة التحليل من الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 بالصوروالشرح

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91616.html


87=


جهاز لحام و التسخين للمعدن باستخدام لهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91681.html

88=


Hy-Drive شركة تبع جهاز يقلل استهلاك الديزل والسولار الى 36 % فى كندا-امريكا-استراليا



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91587.html


89=

الهيدروجين اسرارة وخفاياه وقدراته العجيبة جدا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146169.html

90=

خلية الوقود = وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146164.html


----------



## led-led (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووورين وجزاكم الله كل خير*

اتمنى احد يفيدني بخصوص استخدام الماء بدل البنزين كاوقود لسيارة او اي آلة​ 
حقيقةََ من امس الصبح اول ماشفت الموضوع شدني وجالس على اليوتيوب من 8 الصبح لين 12 الظهر ماحسيت بنفسي طبعا كنت احول اكون فكره 
عن طريقة تجميع وتركيب وتوصيل وافضل الطرق لها ​ 
ولكن هناك بعض الاشكالات التى واجهتني وطبعا قلت استشيركم فيها يمكن اجد الحل عندكم ​ 
الحوض الذي يوضع فيه الماء طبعا محكم الاغلاق يخرج منه انبوب .​ 
هل الهيدروجين فقط يذهب عبر الانبوب وماذا يحدث للاكسجين المتحد مع الهيدروجين ؟​ 
وهل ممكن غاز الهيدروجين يحمل معه ذرات اوكسجين بسيطه ويتحول لماء داخل المكينه ويضرها ؟​ 
هل يوصل مباشره الى غرفة الاحتراق بالمحرك ويتم الاستغناء عن البنزين نهائيا او يتم وضعه 
بعد فلتر الهواء بحيث يخطلط مع الاكسجين وبكذا تستهلك السيارة بنزين اقل لعملية الاحتراق 
لان الهيدروجين سريع الاشتعال ويعتبر عامل محفز للاحتراق باقل كمية بنزين ؟​ 
في حالة اضغط على دعسة البنزين تنتج كهرباء قويه بحيث تثير الماء الى في الحوض ويمكن يطلع الماء عبر الانبوب الى المكينة وتضرها .​ 
هل ممكن وضع فلتر بين الحوض والمكينه لتصفية ومنع وصول الماء وكيفية الطريقة التركيب ؟
لاني شفت بعضهم يحط والبعض يوصل الانبوب مباشره الى المكينه .



ادري اني كثرت اسئلة بس فيكم الخير والبركة 
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 أغسطس 2009)

led-led قال:


> اتمنى احد يفيدني بخصوص استخدام الماء بدل البنزين كاوقود لسيارة او اي آلة​
> حقيقةََ من امس الصبح اول ماشفت الموضوع شدني وجالس على اليوتيوب من 8 الصبح لين 12 الظهر ماحسيت بنفسي طبعا كنت احول اكون فكره
> عن طريقة تجميع وتركيب وتوصيل وافضل الطرق لها ​
> ولكن هناك بعض الاشكالات التى واجهتني وطبعا قلت استشيركم فيها يمكن اجد الحل عندكم ​
> ...


الرد هنا 



الرد على الاسئلة والاستفسارات عن موضوع سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146896.html


مشكورا الاخوة الاعضاء كتابة اسئلتهم واستفساراتهم فى هذا الموضوع الجديد المخصص لها


----------



## بوبرام (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم كما بارك بالتين والزيتون


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

http://avtonavode.com/

http://avtonavode.com/










موقع روسي 

لتحويل السيارات للعمل بالهيدروجين او وقود الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*Hydrox mobile. Установка на Toyota Platz*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUg8zUwV6SQ&feature=related


----------



## hhmady (7 أغسطس 2009)

انا كهربائى سيارت وعملت فى تصنيع البطريات ومعلاجه البطاريه هناك بطريه به 7 الوح رصاص وتعطى لنا 70 امبير وهناك 9 الوح رصاص تعطى 90 امبير يعنى المبير مش بشحن البطريه لا بل بعدد الاواح واريد اعرف كيفيه التقطير الغاز وكيفيه استخراجه من التجربه وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mrwho1982 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم اولا

اقسم بالله العظيم ان انت انسان محترم جدا وللك كل التقدير مني واني احترمك جدا


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أغسطس 2009)

hhmady قال:


> انا كهربائى سيارت وعملت فى تصنيع البطريات ومعلاجه البطاريه هناك بطريه به 7 الوح رصاص وتعطى لنا 70 امبير وهناك 9 الوح رصاص تعطى 90 امبير يعنى المبير مش بشحن البطريه لا بل بعدد الاواح واريد اعرف كيفيه التقطير الغاز وكيفيه استخراجه من التجربه وشكرا اخى الكريم



نعم كلامك صحيح 
ولكن لم افهم ماتريد اشرح طلبك اكثر حتى استطيع فهم ما تريد


----------



## بوبرام (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم مع التمني انه لو ينشر تصميم كامل للمشروع يبين كامل التفاصيل والشروحات لنتمكن من التجربة علما ان لدينا الخبرة الكهربائية للتجميع وكذلك المكانيكية
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## الساحر (13 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع معقد شوية بس ممتاز والله


----------



## abadi77 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع مميز جداً .. وتعبت بصراحة وأنا الف من منتدى الى آخر ألين طحت هنا

وللمعلومية أنا ماراح انتضر أحد يحطم .. بل بالعكس

قريباً بحول الله راح أنزل التجربة هنا مدعم بالصور

أكرر للجميع شكري العميق ،،،


----------



## msandah (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم تحية وشكر لجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع بصراحة انا ماشفت صورة لجهار او خلية اودارة طنين من صنع احدا المشاركين في هذا الموضوع او للي عميشرح جهاز تفكيك الماء ياريت يكون الموضوع يحكي عن شي مجرب من قبل الي عميفسر بعدين اي جهاز لازم يكون مجرب وشغال ابل مانطلق مخططات وتجارب مو شغلنا كل هلشي حكي ياريت حدا يفرجينا شي من شغلو ومجرب وهل مخططات والصور يخليها إلو ويورجينا مخططات جهازو الي شتغل ونجح بصناعة الجهاز انا مابقصد حدا عمأحكي بشكل عام لكل الي بحكي عن وقود الماء انا شفت اكتر من موضوع وما حدا عميحكي عن تجربتو الكل بيحكي عن تجارب الغير وهون بيصير الفشل وبتمنا حدا يحط صور لشغلو لحتا نشوف تجربة لحدا منئدر نحكي معو


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 أغسطس 2009)

msandah قال:


> السلام عليكم تحية وشكر لجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع بصراحة انا ماشفت صورة لجهار او خلية اودارة طنين من صنع احدا المشاركين في هذا الموضوع او للي عميشرح جهاز تفكيك الماء ياريت يكون الموضوع يحكي عن شي مجرب من قبل الي عميفسر بعدين اي جهاز لازم يكون مجرب وشغال ابل مانطلق مخططات وتجارب مو شغلنا كل هلشي حكي ياريت حدا يفرجينا شي من شغلو ومجرب وهل مخططات والصور يخليها إلو ويورجينا مخططات جهازو الي شتغل ونجح بصناعة الجهاز انا مابقصد حدا عمأحكي بشكل عام لكل الي بحكي عن وقود الماء انا شفت اكتر من موضوع وما حدا عميحكي عن تجربتو الكل بيحكي عن تجارب الغير وهون بيصير الفشل وبتمنا حدا يحط صور لشغلو لحتا نشوف تجربة لحدا منئدر نحكي معو


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تعلمنا من علمائنا انه قبل الاخذ يجب العطاء 

فقبل ان تطلب من الاخرين وضع تجاربهم لك فعليك ان تضع انت الاول تجاربك 

فان لم تضع تجاربك فلا تطلب من الاخرين شيئا 

فللاسف سبب عدم وضع الاعضاء تجاربهم 

هو ما يجدون من البعض من التعدى عليهم بالسب والاستهزاء والتكذيب 

وتالموضوع سهل 

اعمل عضوية جديدة وتكون اول مشاركة لك التعدى بالسب على من لايعجبك كلامه او افكاره 

واستخدم احد برامج تغيير الاي بي الخاص بجهازك حتى لا يتعرف المشرفون على عضويتك الاصلية 

فمثلا نجد هنا 

ان اول مشاركه كما بالصور المرفقه 

فالعلم ياخذ اخى الكريم من مصادره وليس من عربي او اجنبي 


فعندما ناتى بسياة مرسيدس لها محرك جديد فلا نسال لماذا لا يوجد سيارة عربية مثلها او افضل منها 
العلم ياخذ اينما وجد 

فالذى يصدق ما تراه عيناه فعليه بالبحث والدراسة 

ومن يلغى فكرة ويوقف عقله ويرفض كل التكنولوجيا لانه لايستطيع سوى التقليد الاعمى فلن ينجح ابدا لانه مجرد نسخه هزلية 
ان اردت العلم فابحث على الانترنت وستجد ملايين المواقع وملايين التجارب الناجحه 
وان رفضت البحث فالعلم لا يقدم بملعقة من ذهب ولا تطلب من الاعضلء تجاربهم 

فالعطاء قبل الاخذ 
فالدكتور احمد زويل نجح فى امريكا مثا 

فالتجارب مكلفة جدا جدا ولذالك من ينجح يحتفظ لنفسه بخلراته لانها حقوق اكتشاف واختراع نظرا لما يبذاله من جهد ومال 

واتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت لك الفكرة 

وفى انتظار تجاربك الشخصية


----------



## msandah (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اول شي انا ما أسأت لحدا ومابقصد بكلامي إسأت حدا الي بقصدو اي موقع بتفتحو بتلأفي شغل لغير صاحب الموضوع انا بعتذر اذا اسأت لحدا بغير قصد انا حكيت بشكل عام ومافي داعي غير الاي بي لانو انا عمعبر عن شي واقعي مو عن الاي بي بكل الأحوال انا فهمت منك الي عمينجح ماراح نلاقي بأي منتدى وانا هون طبعالأنو مانتهيت من صناعة الخلية كلامك صح اوك انا بقصد الي نجح بصناعة الخلية ليش مابيفيدنا اوك ليش ماعمنلاقيها بلسوق انو يبيعها وهيك هو بيستفيد وبفيد غيرو رح تقلي ماحيقدر يبيعها لانها مقموعة طيب شو ستفاد من نجاحو نحنا هلا بمرحلت تطوير طبعا التطوير كلفتو بتكون اقل ونتيجة حلوة انا هلأ صارافع مبلغ كبير شوي ونتيحة مابترضي وأنشأله رح تشوفو شي حلو كتير قريبا وبلنستة انو مافي مواضيع الي لأنوما مابفتح نت كتير لأسباب شخصية وبعتذر لأنو ماعندي مواضيع


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 أغسطس 2009)

msandah قال:


> السلام عليكم اول شي انا ما أسأت لحدا ومابقصد بكلامي إسأت حدا الي بقصدو اي موقع بتفتحو بتلأفي شغل لغير صاحب الموضوع انا بعتذر اذا اسأت لحدا بغير قصد انا حكيت بشكل عام ومافي داعي غير الاي بي لانو انا عمعبر عن شي واقعي مو عن الاي بي بكل الأحوال انا فهمت منك الي عمينجح ماراح نلاقي بأي منتدى وانا هون طبعالأنو مانتهيت من صناعة الخلية كلامك صح اوك انا بقصد الي نجح بصناعة الخلية ليش مابيفيدنا اوك ليش ماعمنلاقيها بلسوق انو يبيعها وهيك هو بيستفيد وبفيد غيرو رح تقلي ماحيقدر يبيعها لانها مقموعة طيب شو ستفاد من نجاحو نحنا هلا بمرحلت تطوير طبعا التطوير كلفتو بتكون اقل ونتيجة حلوة انا هلأ صارافع مبلغ كبير شوي ونتيحة مابترضي وأنشأله رح تشوفو شي حلو كتير قريبا وبلنستة انو مافي مواضيع الي لأنوما مابفتح نت كتير لأسباب شخصية وبعتذر لأنو ماعندي مواضيع


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

جزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك لنا 

وكما ذكرت لك ان كل من نجح احتفظ لنفسه باختراعه والتفاصيل الفنية 

مثال لذالك العضو 
الرابط هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122455.html

وهو نجح فى تشغيل السيارة بالماء ووعد انه سيكتب التفاصيل او يرفع لنا صورها 

ولكن منذ عام وماصار شئ 

الرابط الاصلى هنا 

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43607&page=4

فهذا حال الكثير جدا ياخذ ولايعطى ولذالك لا تجد تجارب عربية على الانترنت الا من رحم ربي


----------



## elkhalfi (16 أغسطس 2009)

لك ألف شكر على الموضوع واتمنى أن يتم الاعتماد على حسابات دقيقة في مجال الطاقة الكهرباء اللازمة لانتاج القدر الكافي من غاز الهيدروجين لتعم الاستفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو دلع أحمد (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## الساحر (17 أغسطس 2009)

واوووووووووو............والله عجبتني الفكرة ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الشرح الوافي بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بن عباس (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع هام
لاأدري سبب تأخرنا في إعتماد هذه التكنولوجيا في بلادنا حتى الآن ...!! ؟؟
أنا أشبهها بالذي رأى جبل ذهب وماس ولا يصدق عينه ..


----------



## tanji12 (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الدي تقوم به


----------



## msandah (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم والحمدلله الذي انعم علينا بهاذا الشهر الفضيل (كلم الله سيدنا موسى وبينهما سبعين الف حجاب ولأمت محمد لا يبقا ولاحجاب في وقت الإفطار الحمد لله الذي انعم علينا وجعلنا من أمة محمد(ص)اللهم لك الحمد كماينبغي لكمال وجهك وعظيم صلطانك)


----------



## msandah (23 أغسطس 2009)

عندي سؤال انا نتهيت بشكل مبدئي من تجميع الخلية انا حطيت على فتحت الخلية بالون وبعد ماشغلت الدارة عبيت شويت غاز وشلت البالون وفتحت شوي من البالون وشعلت نار ونفجرت البالون بسرعة كتير كبيرة طيب كيف بدي شغل اي جهازعلهيا بحوز ينفجر مكثف الماء


----------



## msandah (23 أغسطس 2009)

عندي سؤال انا نتهيت بشكل مبدئي من تجميع الخلية انا حطيت على فتحت الخلية بالون وبعد ماشغلت الدارة عبيت شويت غاز وشلت البالون وفتحت شوي من البالون وشعلت نار ونفجرت البالون بسرعة كتير كبيرة طيب كيف بدي شغل اي جهازعلهيا بحوز ينفجر مكثف الماء وجزاكم الله عناكل خير


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تضع one way valve على المخرج


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الخبر المهم
يجب علينا ان نكافح ونناضل كي نلحق بالقطار
ربنا يستر !!!!


----------



## صلاح ابوطالب (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخوانى مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه ولكو كل الحب والتقدير
هل من المومكن الشرح بالصور للافاده ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## msandah (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخي علاء الفلاحات جزاك الله كل خير ممكن تشرح شو هو او شو تسميتو في سورية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الساحر (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات .................


----------



## msandah (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي صلاح ابوطالب الموضوع هاد بظن رح تلاقي في كل شي بتحتاجو بس تابع الردود


----------



## msandah (25 أغسطس 2009)

وأنشألله رح حط كل شي عن خليتي ومخطط دارت الطنين يلي انا جمعتا واسماء القطع ورقما يلي متوفرين بلسوق بس بدي فتره قصيرة ونشالله بخلص


----------



## msandah (25 أغسطس 2009)

ولاتنسو تدعو لصاحب الموضوع مبتدئ لينوكس جزاه الله عنا كل خير وغفر الله لنا وله جميع خطايانا في هذا الشهر الفضيل ولكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أغسطس 2009)

ملاحظة هامة 

يمكن اعادة استخدام جزء من غازات العادم من السيارة لرفع كفاءةالمحرك وتعويض النقص فى وقود الماء 

فالعادم هو بخار الماء الساخن وعند اعادة جزء منه للمحرك فان المحرك سيعمل كمحرك احتراق داخلى + محرك بخارة

فالبخاز اثناء تقدم المكبس = البستم للامام سيعمل على ضغط لخار الماء ليصيؤ قطرات من الماء وعندما يشتعل وقود الماء الهيدروجيينى بدرجة حرارة 4000 سيعمل على تحويل الماء الى بخار مما يساعدج المحرك على اكمال دورتة واشواطه الاربعة

فهذا سر جديد من اسرار وقود الماء 

ولهذا جعل الله تعالى الماء اساس الحياة على الكواكب 
وجعله وقود لاينفذ ابدا ولا يفنى ابد فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين


----------



## mysoulstwin (29 أغسطس 2009)

سيدي هل تملكون مخططات دقيقة لهذا الاختراع وهل يمكن التعاون لانتاجه محليا في اي دولة عربية


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 أغسطس 2009)

mysoulstwin قال:


> سيدي هل تملكون مخططات دقيقة لهذا الاختراع وهل يمكن التعاون لانتاجه محليا في اي دولة عربية


اخراج هذا الاخترعات فى صورة منتجات هى مرفوضة على مستوى العالم لان تكنولوجيا الطاقة المتجددة محاربة من اصحاب المصالح ومحتكري رورس الاموال 

فلا امل في ذالك ولا تتعب نفسك 

وان اردت فاذهب الى كليات الهندسة ومراكز برائة الاختراعات وستجد الكثيرين قد سجلوها ولا يمكن انتاجها تجاريا 



اما بغرض البحث والتجارب او الانتاج للاستخدامى الشخصي فيرجع الى كل بلد وقوانينها

فهناك الالاف من السيارات اللتى تمو تحويلها للعمل كليا على الماء كوقود نظيف 

وملايين السيارات على مستوى العالم تعمل جزئيا على وقود الماء لرفع كفاءة المحرك وتقليل الاستهلاك للوقود الى 50 % او اكثر 80%


----------



## بوبرام (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم وليوفقنا الله ان نستفيد من تجاربنا دون تهكم او تجريح ولنراع حدود الله في انفسنا
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بوبرام قال:


> بارك الله بكم وليوفقنا الله ان نستفيد من تجاربنا دون تهكم او تجريح ولنراع حدود الله في انفسنا
> بالتوفيق للجميع




جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت والله الموضوع اكثر من رائع وانت مبدع ولك مني كل شكر


----------



## tanji12 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هده المعلومات الرائعة
ان شاء الله ساقوم بالتجربة عندما تسنح الفرصة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الساحر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الله اعلم........................


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المهم ولكن كيف يتم ضغط الغاز للموتور او الأحتفاظ بالضغط المناسب للتشغيل المستمر؟؟


----------



## منتهل (12 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم جدا جدا احسنت اخي


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 سبتمبر 2009)

bryar قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المهم ولكن كيف يتم ضغط الغاز للموتور او الأحتفاظ بالضغط المناسب للتشغيل المستمر؟؟


يمكن وضع خزان ضغير 

وللعلم من نعم الله تعالى علينا 

ان وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين = يشتعل بالانفجار فقط عندما يكون مخلخل الضغط 

وعند خروجه تحت ضغط يزيد عن 3 بار جوى فان لاخطر من الفلاش باك 

مثل هذا المخترع



*

=








لمخترع ثالث لسيارة تعمل على الماء وتحويله وقود بدل البنزين


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


http://www.zshare.net/video/611437994






وللمزيد من ها الرابط
*
سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة 

‏http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137893.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbhOTf7i6fc






*Water Injection System For Japanese Car*



March 21, 2009


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*Water injection*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_XAPZWQDPU&feature=related



 

Subscribe 
Unsubscribe 

gabetheunicycleman
January 20, 2009


----------



## مسعدابوسريع (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكران علة الموضوع وشكران علة هزا المنتدى الجميل بث يرات صور المشركة مش زهر لية


----------



## tanji12 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا في الايام القليلة سابدء بالتجارب


----------



## اسامةطايل (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررر اخى افاضل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مشتاق هادي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

:84::84::84::84:​ 
أود أضافة رد على موضوع نشر سابقا ً وهو إستخدام الماء كوقود هذا الموضوع معروف منذ بداية التسعينات من القرن العشرين وأول مخترع لهذه الخلية التي تحلل مكونات الماء إلى عناصره الأصلية هيدروجين وأوكسجين هو العالم الأمريكي مايرز الذي أنشأ سيارته التي تعمل بالماء . علما ً أن الخلية هذه تأخذ طاقتها من خلية إلكترونية معرفة لدى العاملين بالألكترونيات تسمى دائرة الرنين التي تعطي موجات مربعة وبتردد معين وبتفصيل ....... وهذا رابط http://www.4electron.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=1038 يبين بالتفصيل الكامل لعمل هذه الخلية مع المخططات والشروحات . وأقول لكافة الأخوة أني قمت بتجديد طرح هذا الموضوع لأهميته , مع الشكر الجزيل ..​ 
​


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة اللتى تحتوى على اهم الاسرار للسيارات اللتى تعمل بالماء


----------



## يونس المصلاوي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد واله واصحابه اجمعين

اخواني جميعا احييكم على ماتبذلون من جهود في البحث والتمحيص عن هذا الموضوع الرهيب الذي يشغل اغلب عقول العالم من المفكرين بالطاقة الرخيصة اولا والنظيفة ثانيا حيث تراكمت الالاف والالاف من التجارب في هذا الحقل وقد اكون منهم حيث راسلت احدى الشركات التايوانية لشراء احدى اجهزة تحليل الماء كهربائيا وذلك لاستخدامه كطاقة في المطبخ والسيارة ومولد الكهرباء في البيت حيث اننا في العراق نعبش حاليا عصر الظلام في ظل الحرية والديموقراطية المزعومة...
اخواني ممن يشككون في هذا الامر : لا اظن ان احدا ما يكره ان يكون اخونا كاتب الموضوع او غيره قد كتب او نقل او بحث او تعب تعبا يشكر عليه شكرا لا حدود له ولكن الامر يتعلق بنقطة محددة من جانبي الا وهي سؤال يتطرق اليه كافة المشككين في هذا المجال وهو : لماذا لا يقوم العالم كله باستخدام هذه الطاقة المجانية ؟؟؟:70::70::70:

الجواب سهل وبسيط فلقد قرأت مرة موضوعا في منتدى اجنبي يقول ان هذه الطاقة محرمة على الشعوب واكرر الشعوب وليس الحكومات ولا اصحاب الاموال الهائلة من مالكي ابار النفط وملوكها وامرائها فأنهم لا يريدون باي حال من الاحوال ان يتنشر هذذا الامر على نطاق شعبي واسع فلو حصل ذلك فلمن سوف يبيعون نفطهم ووقودهم الغازي وغيره وغيره من انواع الوقود المكلفة والتي هي حكر على اشخاص محدودين؟!!!!
اخواني وسع الله صدوركم وافاقكم لاستيعاب مايستجد من هذه الامور في العالم الذي يتطور اسرع من الصاروخ الى الامام ونحن بسرعة الضوء الى الخلف ...:83::83::83::83::70::70::70:

اخواني الكرام : ان امرا واحد قد يكون عقبة في تخزين الهيدروجين فكما هو معلوم لحضراتكم ان الهيدروجين غاز فعال جدا يتفاعل مع اغلب المواد والعناصر في الكون ولايمكن تخزينه الا بظروف شديدة الحساسية والتعقيد ولكن....:15::15:

اخترع احدهم من المهووسين في هذا المجال وهو عالم كيميائي في امريكا ولايحضرني اسمه ،اخترع خزانا يتحمل ضغط وحساسية الهيدروجين وهو مكلف بالحقيقة وثقيل الوزن ايضا ولكن مع ذلك يمكن استعماله في مجال تغذية السيارات بالطاقة النظيفة طاقة الماء وتستخدمه الان حاليا شركة مرسيدس في باصاتها التي تعمل على الماء..:8:

قد يكون من الافضل انتاج وحدات تحليل الماء كهربائيا مع استخدامها مباشرة بدون تخزين وذلك عن طريق ربطها بوحدة كهربائية متقدمة نوعا ما لزيادة الانتاج حين الحاجة والتقليل منه عند عدمها 

اغفروا لي الاطالة والاسهاب ولكن اهم شيء هنا ان نعمل كما ذكر الاخ المشرف الفاضل ان نعمل بعقل علمي مجرد من العواطف بذكر الاخطاء او الايجابيات بدون استعمال كلمات لا تمت الى العلماء بصلة 

والله من وراء القصد

اخوكم في الله


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يارك الله فيك........................


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## elturky (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك ونود المزيد عن هذا الموضوع الهام لاننى دائم البحث فى هذا الموضوع العلمى المتطور


----------



## elturky (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الهيدروجين وفود المستقبل*

:33::4:
اخواني جميعا احييكم على ماتبذلون من جهود في البحث والتمحيص عن هذا الموضوع الرهيب الذي يشغل اغلب عقول العالم من المفكرين بالطاقة الرخيصة اولا والنظيفة ثانيا حيث تراكمت الالاف والالاف من التجارب في هذا الحقل وقد اكون منهم حيث راسلت احدى الشركات التايوانية لشراء احدى اجهزة تحليل الماء كهربائيا وذلك لاستخدامه كطاقة في المطبخ والسيارة ومولد الكهرباء في البيت الحرية 
اخواني ممن يشككون في هذا الامر : لا اظن ان احدا ما يكره ان يكون اخونا كاتب الموضوع او غيره قد كتب او نقل او بحث او تعب تعبا يشكر عليه شكرا لا حدود له ولكن الامر يتعلق بنقطة محددة من جانبي الا وهي سؤال يتطرق اليه كافة المشككين في هذا المجال وهو : لماذا لا يقوم العالم كله باستخدام هذه الطاقة المجانية ؟؟؟
علما بأننى أحاول استخدام هذه الطاقة :14:


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاجابة بسيطة جدا 
من هم هؤالاء الذين يتحكمون فى مصير العالم 
حفنه من الاغنياء اصحاب المليارات يريدونها تزدااد اضعاف مضاعفه 

فان اكتشف الناس ان الطاقة مجانية 
فيقوم كل فرد بصناعة ما يحتاجه منها ولن يكون اسير القوى اللتى تتحكم في رفع الاسعار والغلاء ليظلا الغالبية في مستنقع الفقر يعملون مدى الحياة عندهم ولايستطيعون سد العجز وتجاوز مستوي الفقر لانه من الحين الى الاخر يقوم الراسماليين برفع الاسعار ومنتجات الطاقة 

وتلك الحقائق اكتشفها الكثيرين على مستوى العالم 
الى الدرجة اللتى علموا انهم ان احتفظوا باختراعات الطاقة الحرة فسيتم محاربتها من قبل المحتكرين لمصادر الطاقة الغالية والمكلفة 
ولذالك فقد بدءوا باخرجها الى الور لتستفيد منها البشرية نحو طاقة نظيفة 
وستجد الناس بالعالم كله تناقوا هذا العلم على شبكات الانتر نت 

ويضعون تجاربهم واختراعاته 
وجعلوها مصادر حرة ليقوم كل واحد بتصنيعها وتطويرها فلا يستطيع المحتكرين محاربتهم او قتلهم واو اغتيالهم وتصفيتهم كما حدث فى المائتين سنه الماضية من الحرب على علماء الطاقة الحرة 

والى الان تجد هناك من يقوم على تكذيبها والحد من انتشارها بالمنتديات العربية 

ولا يريدكم ان تجربوها وكل همه ابتعدوا عنها فانها كذب واوهام 
فهل نعلم لماذا يعمل ذالك ومن هى الجهه اللتى تمولها لعمل تلك الاكاذيب ؟
والاغرب انه لايستطيع الاتيان بادلو واسانيد علمى لسبب واحد لانه كذاب والكذب لاسند علمي له سوى الكذب

وهو يعلم تماما ان تم تجربت تلك الاخترعات فستكتشفون الحقيقة المرة والمؤلمة وهى انه تم الضحك علينا وتعميمنا عن تلك الطاقات الرخيصة النظيفة التى بمكانها ان تحل كل مشاكل البشرية وتدفع التنمية للامام

فيمكن لكل انسان ان يحصل على كهرباء لمعيشتعه وتشغيل سيارته ومصنعه بالمجان 
اذا ستقل تكلفة المنتجات وترخص وتصبح فى متداول الجميع ولن يكون هناك السيد والعبيد له 
وتنتهى مشاكل الفقر من العالم 
ولكن ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم موعدنا مع طريقة جديدة جدا لاستخدام الماء كوقود للسيارات والمحركات 

وهنا يتم استخدام الماء كما هو ماء سائل 

ولا يتم تحليله الى غازات 

فتلك الطريقة تختلف عن الطرق السابقة لاستخدام الماء كوقود 

وذالك من خلال الجهاز الرائع للعالم الامريكي باول بانتونى Paul pantone 

الذى تم فك حبسه هذا العام 2009 من المستشفي اللتى تم احتجازة بها لعدة سنوات حتى يتم منعه من تدريس هذا الجهاز فى امريكا وفرنسا 
ويشرح لنا هذا العالم ان له 178 براءة اختراع واكتشاف لهذا الجهاز العجيب 

وانه يمكن استخدام كافة انواع الماء كوقود 
بداية من ماء البطاريات الحامضي 
الى فضلات الطعام والقمامة 
الى الزيوت اللتى تلقي من محركات السيارات بعد انتهاء استخدامها واسودادها 
الى البيبس كولا والكوكا كولا لانهم وقود فعال جدا للمحركات نظرا لاحتوائهم على حامض الستريك 
الى مياه البحر المالحة 
الى مياه الصرف الصحى الناتج من المنازل وخلافه 
الى البول الادمى = اعاذكم الله تعالى = لان البول يحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من الماء ومركبات هيدروجينية عضوية وحامض البوليك 

وان لم تجد وقود فقم بجمع غازات العادم وتبريدها لتحصل على وقود مجان وهو خليط من مواد كربونية وهيدروكربونية وماء 

لان الماء عند استخدامه كوقود لايتغير الى مواد واكاسيد اخرى مثل البترول ولكن يرجع فيصير ماء مرة اخرى فى صورة بخار ماء 

فهو الوقود الوحيد
على سطح الارض الذى لا ينفذ ابدا ولا يتغير 



الدرس الرابع - استخدام الماء كوقود بواسطة جهاز الجييت الامريكي GeeT للعالم Paul pantone 


اولا اسمه الجييت بمد حرف الياء 
حتى ان سمعته بالانكليزية يكون سهل التعرف عليه 

ثانيا 
هو يكشف احد اسرار الماء ولماذا جعل الله تعالى منه كل شئ حى 

ساشرح لكم الان نظرية عمله بطريقة مبسطه له 

ان الماء والافضل بخار الماء الساخن ان دخل مع الهواء الى سلندر = اسطوانة المحرك = سيحدث له الاتى 


1= سينضغط فى مشوار الكبس =الانضغاط= وعندما يصل البستم =المكبس= الى اعلى نقطة = النقطة الميته = يتحول الى نقط او قطرات من الماء 


2= وهنا تحدث الشرارة فيشتعل بها الوقود 
-
وهنا ملاحظة هامة ان كمية الوقود تكون قليلة جدا فهى لاتكفى لتوليد القدرة لدفع البستم الى اخر مشوارة وبالتالى دوران المحرك
-
وهنا تبداء تظرية عمل ال geet فتلك القطرات القلية للماء هى تحتوى اصلا على طاقة حرارية عالية جدا لانها==




ساخنه اصلا + عند انضغاط الغازات زادت درجة حرارتها + والاهم درجة الحرارة الناتجة من اشتعال الوقود القليل واللتى تصل الى 2000 درجة مئوية 
3= وهنا يتحول الماء الى بخار نتيجة هذا الانفجار للوقود ويتحول عمل المحرك من محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى فقط الى 
محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى والبخار 
فقد جمع بين نظرية عمل المحركات البخارية ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلى 

وهذا البخار هو الذى يولد القدرة الازمة لدوران المحرك فيستمر فى دفع البستم الى اخر مشوار 

=============================

وهنا تظهر قدرات الماء الخفية 

فمنها 


1= العمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل 
نتيجة انه ماء والماء له اعلى نطاق حرارى لامتصاص الحرارة 

2= العمل على منع صدور اول اكاسيد الكربون لماذا ؟

لانه عند درجة حرارة 1650 يتحلل الماء الى هيدروجين وا كسجين وهنا يشتعل بعض الهيدروجين مع تلك الاكاسيد لانها قابلة للاشتعال 
وبالتالى تختفى الغازات السامة والمضرة للبيئة بااضافة الى توليد طاقة حرارية اضافية من اشتعال الهيدروجين 

3= يخرج من العادم الشكمان نسبة اضافية من غاز الاكسجين تصل الى 3% 

نتيجة اشتعال الهيدروجين السابق شرحه في الفقرة السابقة 

ولذالك يعد من افضل الاجهزة للحفاظ على البيئة وتحسينها 
فهو المحرك الوحيد الذى ينتج لنا اكسجين الى الهواء الجوى 


===============================

ونتيجة عمل المحرك على البارد = دافئء = فان زيت المحرك لايتغير تركيبه 

وكذالك لعدم وجود اكاسيد كربونية فان لون الزيت يظل اصفر ولا يسود ابدا 

=================

بعد فتح تلك المحركات اللتى تستخدم الجييت 
وجد الاتى 

ان السواد الكربونى الذى على سطح البستم وعلى الصمامات وغرفة الاحتراق قد اختفى 

وتحول كل شئ الى لون المعدن الاصلى كان المحرك جديد من المصنع

=============

ابسط طرق استخدام الجييت 
هى امرار ماسورة داخل ماسورة العادم = الشكمان = فى الاتجاه العكسي لخروج غازات العادم 

فكلما اقتربت من المحرك زادت حرارته البخار

=================

يتعمد الجيت على شئ يشبه الشيشة العربية اللتى تشرب بالقهاوى 
بمعنى ان المحرك يشفط الهواء من تلك الماسورة السابق ذكرها 

والطرف الاخر لتلك الماسورة يكون غاطس فى خلية من الماء والوقود 80% ماء 20% وقود

وان لم تجد وقود يمكن استخدام الكسر او بديله من المواد الكربوهيدراتية بالاضافة الى الببسي كولا اوالكوكولا نظرا للحامض القوى بداخلها 
ويمكن مشاهدة الكثير من التجارب الناجحة لها 
======================= 

ابسط الطرق كذالك استخدم بخار الماء ودفعه الى المحرك وستجد ان وفر الوقود كبير واختفاء الغازات 
مفيد جدا للفحص الفنى لترخيص السيارات 

فان كان المحرك يدخن فسيختفى الدخان وتتحسن قراءة جهاز الكشف 

ان اردت المزيد عنه هنا الرابط




54=


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

55=


64=


New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html





New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين ‏(




1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html

6



75=

بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html

9=

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html

3=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

84

4=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html


85=


holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html


تكوين جهاز الجييت 

مع جهاز الجييت يمكن الاستغناء تماما عن الكربراتير لمحركات السيارات البنزين 
والاستغناء عن الحقنات =الرشاشات = البخاخات للديزل ومضخة الديزل

فلا حاجة لهما مع وجود جهاز الجيت 

وهو عبارة عن اناء يمكن ان يكون من الزجاج به 80% ماء و 20% وقود 

لافرق ان كان الوقود بنزين او مواد اخرى 

يتم ادخال ماسورة فى داخل ماسورة الشكمان = العادم = على ان يكون اتجاه غزات الوقود الى المحرك في عكس اتجاه غازات العادم الى الخارج 

ويتم استخدام جزء بسيط من غازات العادم مع الهزاؤ الجوي لتسخين غرفة الوقود والماء 

ودخولهم يكون اسفل سطح الماء حتى يتم تقلب الماء والوقود لنحل على مزيج بخارى منهم 

ويمر هذا المزيج الى ماسورة الوقود ليزداد سخونه كلما اقترب من المحرك 
وبهذا يتم عمل المحرك 
ولا ننسي ان بداخل ماسورة الوقود يوجد مايسمي الراد rad وهى قطعه حديدية تشبه المسمار فائدتها خنق الهواء والوقود وتسخينهم وخلطهم معا

===============

الى صور الجهاز 



 
​ 8.27.2009

 Paul Pantone - GEET Plasma Reactor 

DIY Diagram [Click on image to enlarge...]




The GEET unit demonstrated at the ExtraOrdinary Technology Conference in Albuquerque, NM, USA on Aug. 2, 2009.



The two pipe units on the left are GEET reactors.


  هنا صورة لجهاز قريب من الجييت 

يمكن تصنيعه وبيع كمشروع تجارى مربح جدا

فهو بسيط

ولايحتاج الى تركيب صعب فقط ثقب فى ماسورة الشكمان لتسخين الماء به

http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx​






==============

روابط اخرى مفيدة 


 http://geetfriends.net/

http://geetfriends.net/


http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/



http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


سيارات تم التركيب للجهاز عليها 
http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%20miles%20per%20gallon%20in%20a%20Geo%20Metro.h tml


=============

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

======================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related
Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda



-----------------------------------------------
Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

-----------------------------------
طرق تركيب الجهازالصغير على الشكمان
RETROKIT E1-45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs


------------------------------------------

Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ


------------------------------------------------------
بعض المنتجات
SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related


-------------------------------------------


جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related








-----------------------------------

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related




-------------------------------

شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


-----------------------------




موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

honda amigo syteme pentone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related

-------------------------------
مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related

---------------------------------------

ورشووووووو

سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S...eature=related


-----------------------

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

-----------------------------

هام جدا


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page


-------------------------------------------

طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI


------------------

===
الحصول على كهرباء من جهاز الجيت 
GEET coil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04m...eature=related

-----------------------


اسرار دورة الوقود لجهاز الجيت 

Chris Robinson GEET workshop (1 of 3)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Yc4...eature=related

-------------------------------

geet car pantone

تركيبه على سيارة اسكودا فليشيا 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGTtF...eature=related​

==========================================



تركيب جهاز الجيت على موتوسيكل صغير


GEET geely Scooter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUGZh...eature=related


================================================


الجيت على موتوسيكل كبير والسيارات 

GEET 1587CC V-Twin Motorcycle



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA33T...eature=related




=========================================

GEET News Clip Mountin Dew




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_HO...eature=related


======================================
جديد
2009
GEET 24 HP Power Washer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPW9...eature=related


======================================

GEET Fuel Processor test



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QmiT...eature=related


===============================================

25 GEET fuel processor - Generator Project - How to build GEET Fuel Processor





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw87...eature=related

=====================================

GEET Vapor Carb Generator



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related

============================

GEET



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related



==============================

شرح وتحليل 
GEET Fuel Processor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H0_X...eature=related

======================
باقي الشرح السابق
GEET Fuel Processor deel 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUpFf...eature=related


=================================

GEET test 6 - runs on used oil, water, 2-stroke mix




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AONKn...eature=related

=======================

شرح جديد للجيت


4# HHO- GeetPantone Hybrid testing



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-uj6...eature=related

=========================================

5# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMJ3...eature=related

===================================

6# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYzL...eature=related

===============================


طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI

======================================


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page



وهنا 

الباقي

Geet Pantone Engine Concept Demo by Andreas Kalcker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYjmJ...e=channel_page

================================================

A geet engine in action!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhYc...eature=related






==============================



شرح اخر لجهاز الجيت

GEET Fuel Processor - test 4 - revelation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWWS...eature=related

======================================

GEET test 5 - successful build



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYtJRieTMwU


========================================


GEET Powered Welder/20 HP Onan Gen #2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wwTe2Nbkt8



============================


Swa-Plasma run on 80% water


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Is...eature=related

==========================

Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système plein




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSe6L...eature=related

==================================

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

=============================


مشروع تخرج للشباب العربي فى المغرب لجهاز الجيت 

Essai d'un moteur aves le système Pantone




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related


====================================

تجربة الجهاز على سيارة كبيرة في فرنسا


Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related*


----------



## sylar113 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

صفرو مدينة مغربية


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (24 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة بس عاوزة واحد يشرحها بالتفصيل والصور عشان نطبقها


----------



## م سامى زكى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه العظيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو تبسيط الفكره بشكل اوضح


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله العظيم
كل مخلوق ,خلق لما هو أهل له
اللهم زدنا علما


----------



## aziznajar (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الفاضل على هده المعلومات المفيدة و الله وحده هو الدي سيجازيك على ما قمت به

و ارجوا من كل من قرا هدا الموضوع ان يدل اخوانه واصحابه عليه وليتعمقوا في البحث و الاستشارة بينهم وليبدؤا 

بالتجارب ولندع عنا الكسل و الخمول .من سار على الدرب وصل. الله الموفق


----------



## essam-ali (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كلام سليم مليون الميه فعلا الاحتكار هو سبب الفقر والطاقه الحره هي الحل


----------



## محمد طعاني (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*الماء*

لك كل الدعم و الى الامام


----------



## aimanham (21 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اشتری منک المحرک ..... اصنعه کما یحلو لک


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (22 نوفمبر 2009)

تحياتيfagrelsabah 
احتاج تطبيق إحدى أفكار توليد الكهرباء الذاتية التوليد إو بالماء المجدية إقتصادياً من 100 كيلو واط واعلى في مواقع مناجم للشركة بافريقيا
فهل لدى احد المختصين المجربين إمكانية التعاون في هذا المجال يمكن إرسال إس إم إس بالإيميل تواصل مع على موبايل السعودية 00966558928055 ابو خليل ولكم الشكر


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*الماء وقود للسيارات و شرح جهاز ال Geet للعالم الامريكي Paul Pantone*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اكتشف العالم الامريكي 
*Paul Pantone فى الثمانينات طريقة جديدة لاستخدام الماء وقود للسسيارات والمحركات مثل مولدات الكهرباء والسفن والطائرات وسمي اختراعه الجديد جهازال 
*

*GEET*

* وهذى يعنى ال 
*

*GEET Multi-Fuels Processor*

*وتلك الطريقة الجديدة تعتمد على ادخال بخار الماء الى المحرك مع جزء بسيط جدا من الوقود = سواء ديزل او بنزين او غاز طبيعيى = الى غرفة الحريق بالمحرك وعند اشتعال تلك الكمية الصغيرة للوقود فانها تتسبب فى 
*

*1- رفع درجة الحرارة لبخار الماء المتواجد معها بغرفة الحريق بالمحرك 
*

*2- يتحلل جزء من بخار الماء تحت تلك الحرارة العالية الى هيدروجين واكسجين 
*

*3- يقوم الهيدروجين بحرق واكسدة الاجزاء المتبقية من الوقود اللتى لم يكتمل احتراقها ويسميها مهندسين الميكانيكا الوقود النييئ = الغير مكتمل احتراقه وهو ملوث للبيئة والصحة بالاضافة الى انه سبب زيادة الاستهلاك للوقود = فيعمل على حرقه وتحويله الى مواد كربونية غير مضرة وغير ملوثه للبيئة*

*4- نظرا لاحتراق كمية بسيطة من الهيدروجين مع المواد الكربونية مثل اول اوكسيد الكربون وغيرها فان المتبقي هو غاز الاكسجين 
*

*فيخرج مع غازات العادم ولذالك سمي هذا الجهاز بالجهاز الصديق للبيئة لقدرته على انتاج الاكسجين اللازم للحياة والتنفس بالاضافة الى قدرتة العاليةجدا على منع التلوث الصادر من استخدام الوقود القليدي 
*

* 5- وتكون نتيجة حرق تلك النسبة الصغيرة من الوقود حرارة عالية وتضاف اليها الحرارة الناتجة من حرق الهيدروجين لباقى الوقود وتضاف اليها الحرارة المكتسبة من جهاز الجيييت وتضاف اليها الحرارة المكتسبة من ضغط تلك الغازات داخل المحرك فيما يسمى مشوار الانضغاط وتكون النتيجة ان ترتفع حرارة الماء = داخل المحرك الى اضعاف مضاعفه مما يولد قوة ضغط هائلة تعمل على اجبار البستم - المكبس - على النزول الى اخر مشوارة واكمال الشوط الى النهاية وولذالك يعتبر هنا المحرك يعمل بنظرية الاحتراق الداخلى ومعها نظرية المحركات البخارية اللتى تعمل بالبخار 
*

*ووتسمى بالاكسبنشن*

*6- يعمل بخار الماء داخل المحرك على سحب كل الحرارة من المحرك اثناء عمله وذالك بسبب الخاصية العجيبة اللتى وضعها الله سبحانه وتعالى فى الماء وحده فهو السائل الوحيد الذى يمكنه ان يمتص ويتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية جدا 
*

*ولذالك فهو يستخدم فى التبريد وخاصة المفاعالت النووية نظراا للحرارة العالة هناك 
*

*ومن هذا نجد ان المحرك الذى يستخدم جهاز الجييت لا يحتاج الى نطام تبريد ويمكن الغاء الردياتير = المبرد للمحرك - وكل ملحقاته من المحرك الذى يعمل على جهاز الجيييت 
*

*نظرا لان درجة الحرارة للمحرك لاتزيد عن مائة او مائتين على اقصى ظروف التشغيل 
*

*7- هذا الجهاز يطيل من عمر المحرك الافتراضى نظرا لتقليله من الحرارة للمحرك وتمدد قطعهواجزاؤه الداخلية من سلندرات وخلافه 
*

* بالاضافة الى الفرق الكبير من التحميل على عمود الادارة للمحرك فيحافظ عليه من الاحمال الزائدة وتاكل السبائك الموجود عليه 
*

*بالاضافة الى الفرق الكبير الشاسع بين نظرية الاحتراق الداخلى وهى تستخدم قوة الانفجار للوقود وتلك المعلومة يفهمها جيدا المهندسين والالفنيين من ميكانيكي السيارات ولهذا يتم تقديم زمن الاشتعال = الشرارة قبل بلوغ البستم = المكبس = الى اعلى السلندر =الاسطوانه= عند النقطة اللتى تسمى النقطة الميته ويكون التقديم بنسبة تتراوح بين 7 درجات الى 15 درجة 
*

*وذالك حتى يحترق الوقود بكامله فى اعلى نقط وتسمة النقطة الميته ويعمل هذا الانفجار الطرق على المكبس وضربة لاجباره على اكمال المشوار والشوط للنهاية وهذا حمل كبير على المحرك 
*

*على العكس من نظرية المحركات البخارية اللتى تعمل على استمرار ضغط الغازات على المكبس الى نهاية الشوط والمشوار فتلك القوة الدافعه للمحرك تستمر فى كل شوط الى نهايته وبلالتالى فان الاستفادة من القدرة هنا تصل الى 100% 
*

*على العكس من نظرية الاحتراق الداخلىاللتى يتلاشي القوة الدافعه بعد تحرك المكبس = البستم = بمقدار ربع الشوط وبعدها نحتاج الى اكمال المشوار باسخدام القوة اللتى تم تخزينها فى الحدافات الموجودة على عمود الادارة 
*

*8- يتم خروج تلك الغازات والبخار ومروره بماسورة العادم - الشكمان- ويتم الاستفادة منها فى تسخية البخار الجديد للمحرك 
*

*بل ويمكن اعادة استخدام هذا البخار وتكريره مع نسبة جديدة من الوقود 
*



*وفي النهاية ستجد انه ان تم اعادة تكرير العادم فى وحدة التكرير فانك ستحصل على خليط كربونى يمكن استخدامه كوقود جديد 
*

*بمعنى انك لن تحتاج الى شراء وقود جديد فى نهاية اليوم الان العادم تحول الى وقود يمكن استخدامه فى صباح اليوم التالى 
*

*فهذا هو الجهاز الوحيد الذى يمكنه انتاج وقود واعادة استخدامه مئات المرات 
*



*9- يمكن استخدام ماء المطر او الماء الراكد العطن او ماء الصرف الصحى او حتى البول او الاحماض المخففه مثل ماء البطارية او ماء البحر المالح السبب بسيط ان الذى سيتبخر هو الماء فقط ويتبقي الاملاح والرواسب فى وحدة التحضير 
*



*10- مع هذا الجهاز يمكن الاستغناء او الغاء بايسمي بالكربراتير وهو الوحدة المخصصة لخلض البنزين مع الهواء 
*

*او الغاء مضخة الوقود والرشاشات = الحاقنات لمحركات الديزل والانجكشن = الحقن 
*



*11- تتكون وحدة التحضير للوقود من وعاء به 80 % ماء و20 % وقود ومدخل الهواء من خلال ماسورة غاطسة الى اسفل الوعاء فيتم تكريره وخلطه بنسبة من الوقود وبخار الماء ويتجه من بعدها الى ماسورة الخرج باعلى الاناء ومنها الى جهاز الجيييت 
*

*12- جهاز الجييت مكون من ماسورة يمر بها الوقود والماء ويتم وضعها داخل ماسورة الشكمان العادم بطول لايقل عن 35 سنتيمتر الى 75 سنتيمتر 
*

*ويوضع داخل ماسورة الوقود سيخ حديد ويسمى الراد فائدته تفريق الوقود حتى يمر على السطح الساخن لماسورة الوقود 
*



*اتجاه سير الوقود وبخار الماء فى عكس اتجاه خروج غازات العادم 
*

*فكلما اقترب الوقود من المحرك كلما زادت حرارته وزادت كفائته 
*



*13 يمكن تكبير قطر ماسورة الشكمان - العادم - حتى تتناسب مع سعه المحرك اللترية وتدفق الغازات والحفاظ على درجة الحرارة العالية للعادم 
*



*14- يتم تركيب جهاز او صمامين على مدخل الهواء للمحرك احدهما للوقود القادم من وجهاز الجيييت والثانى لخلط نسبه من الهواء معه ويتم توصيل هذين الصمامين مع دواسة او بدال البنزين للتحكم فى سرعه دوران المحرك*

*15- يمكن استخدام زيت السيارت المستعمل = الاسود - اوحتى زيت الطعام او الصلصة او السكر كبديل عن نسبة البنزين او السولار ان لم تتوفر 
*

*فالمواد الكربوهيدراتية تتحلل وتدخل الى المحرك لتحترق مقل البنزين تماما فلا مشكله ان فقدت الطريق بالصحراء ونفذ الوقود فيمكن استخدام البول والخراءة والروث ووضعها بالجهاز ليعمل فهى تحتوى على الكثير من المواد العضوية اللتى تحترق مثل الوقود 
*

*16- معدل استهلاك الوقود العادى بالجهاز 
*

*يصل الى 80% توفير من سعر الوقود وهناك بعض المهندسين فى فرنسا قد طورا هذ الجهاز بحيث اصبح يستهلك 90% ماء و10% بنزين او ديزل*



*توفير للمال عالى جدا مع هذا الجهاز 
*

*وقد يقول شخص ما ان الماء غالى 
*

*ولهذا ذكرت انه يمكن استخدام ماء البحر وماء الصرف الصحي الذى يسبب كثير من المشاكل فى طرق التخلص منه او الاستفاده منه 
*

*والبعض نجح فى اعادة استخدام كل غازات العادم فى تشغيل المحرك وهنا لن تحتاج الى اضافة ماء جديد ابدا لوحدة التشغيل ولا حتى وقود لاالمواد الكربونية الخارجة مع العادم تتحول الى وقودة مرة اخرى*

*وحتى لايغضب البعض ممن استولى على قلبه الجشع وحب المال ويعيش على جمعه من دم الفقراء 
*

*فان الوقود البترولى يمكن تحويله الى منتجات اخري يمكن الاستفادة منها فى الصناعات البتروكميائية 
*

*وان العالم لن يتوقف عن شراء واستيراد البترول لسبب هام جدا وهو انه يدخل كمواد خام فى كل الصناعات مثل السيارات والملابس والمنتجات الاجهزة الكهربية من بالستيك وفايبر واساس منزبلى وديكور فهذا هو الذهب الحقيقي وليس حرقه لتلويث البيئة واصابة الناس بالسرطانات والامراض ورفع درجة حرارة كوكب الارض *

*17- قد تم محاربة هذا العالم بعد ان حصل على براءة اختراعه من قبل مافيا البترول وتم التضييق عليه فى امريكا ودس بعض الغملاء عنده لسرقوا باقى الاختراعات الملحقه بهذا الاكتشاف واللتى تصل الى 178 براءة اختراع وبعدها ذهب الى فرنسا وامكنه تدريس هذا العلم هناك وكان عدد الدارسين له فى كل سنه يزيد عن 500 طالب وطالبه ولهذا انتشرت هذ الجهاز فى فرنسا والكثير من دول العالم وبعدها تم اعطاؤة الضوء الاخطر ليعود لتدريسه فى امريكا الا انه هناك اصابه مرض مثل االاشياء الجديد من انفلونزا الطيور او الخنازير او حتى القرود 
*

*وتم عزله فى مستشفى مخصص فى الصحراء ومنه من الزيارة لمدة زادت عن 5 سنوات ورفضوا نقله الى دوله اخرى لعلاجه ومع الضغوط والاعلام الشديد من قبل الدارسين لهذا الجهاز ومحبي الطاقة النظيفة تم الافراج عنه من هذا المستشفي فى صيف 2009 وهو في حاله سيئة بعدما اصابه العجز والتعب من كل تلك السنوات من الصؤاع من اجل طاقة نيفة وكوكب نظيف 
*

*18- قد جعل هذا الجهاز ما المصادر المفتوحة للعلم والعمل على تطويرة 
*

*فيحق لكل انسان ان يصنعه لنفسه كما هو وان يقوم بتطويره ان اراد بيعه تجاريا 
*

*وهذا الذى اعطى ذالك الجهاز القدرة على الانتشار بسرعه فى الكثير من دول العالم 
*

* وفى النهاية يجب التحذير من كل من يتوصل الى هذا الجهاز او ماهو افضل منه ان ظهر في وسائل الاعلام واراد الشهرة فربما يختفي فى اسباب مجهوله او حتى معلومة 
*

*19=من الفوائد المهمة للجهاز انك لن تحتاج الى تغيير زيت المحرك ابدا 
*

*لماذا ؟؟؟ 
*

*ببساطة لانه لاتوجد حرارة عالية للمحرك تعمل على تغيير خصائص الزيت ولا توجد مواد كربونية تتسرب الى الزيت لتعمل على تغيير لونه وخاصيه فيظل الاى الابد بلونه الذهبي الشفاف 
*

*بل ويعمل على اطالة عمر فلتر الزيت فليس به رواسب ابد واطالة عمر المحرك نظرا لعدم انسدان مجارى وممرات الزيت كما هو الحال فى الوقود التقليدى 
*



*فهذا توفير اخر للمال*

*وان قمت بفك راس السلندر للمحرك فستجده من الداخل يلمع كانه جديد ولن تجد تلك الطبقه السوداء من الرواسب الملتصقة بسطح البستم 
*


*=============================================================
*





*==============

الى صور الجهاز 
**


 

*​* 8.27.2009

 Paul Pantone - GEET Plasma Reactor 

DIY Diagram [Click on image to enlarge...]




The GEET unit demonstrated at the ExtraOrdinary Technology Conference in Albuquerque, NM, USA on Aug. 2, 2009.



The two pipe units on the left are GEET reactors.


 ** هنا صورة لجهاز قريب من الجييت 

يمكن تصنيعه وبيع كمشروع تجارى مربح جدا

فهو بسيط

ولايحتاج الى تركيب صعب فقط ثقب فى ماسورة الشكمان لتسخين الماء به

http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx*​*






==============

روابط اخرى مفيدة 


** http://geetfriends.net/

http://geetfriends.net/


http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/



http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


سيارات تم التركيب للجهاز عليها 
http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%20miles%20per%20gallon%20in%20a%20Geo%20Metro.h tml


=============

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

======================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related
Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda



-----------------------------------------------
Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

-----------------------------------
طرق تركيب الجهازالصغير على الشكمان
RETROKIT E1-45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs


------------------------------------------

Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ


------------------------------------------------------
بعض المنتجات
SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related


-------------------------------------------


جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related








-----------------------------------

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related




-------------------------------

شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


-----------------------------




موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

honda amigo syteme pentone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related

-------------------------------
مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related

---------------------------------------

ورشووووووو

سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S...eature=related


-----------------------

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

-----------------------------

هام جدا


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page


-------------------------------------------

طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI


------------------

===
الحصول على كهرباء من جهاز الجيت 
GEET coil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04m...eature=related

-----------------------


اسرار دورة الوقود لجهاز الجيت 

Chris Robinson GEET workshop (1 of 3)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Yc4...eature=related

-------------------------------

geet car pantone

تركيبه على سيارة اسكودا فليشيا 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGTtF...eature=related*​*

==========================================



تركيب جهاز الجيت على موتوسيكل صغير


GEET geely Scooter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUGZh...eature=related


================================================


الجيت على موتوسيكل كبير والسيارات 

GEET 1587CC V-Twin Motorcycle



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA33T...eature=related




=========================================

GEET News Clip Mountin Dew




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_HO...eature=related


======================================
جديد
2009
GEET 24 HP Power Washer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPW9...eature=related


======================================

GEET Fuel Processor test



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QmiT...eature=related


===============================================

25 GEET fuel processor - Generator Project - How to build GEET Fuel Processor





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw87...eature=related

=====================================

GEET Vapor Carb Generator



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related

============================

GEET



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related



==============================

شرح وتحليل 
GEET Fuel Processor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H0_X...eature=related

======================
باقي الشرح السابق
GEET Fuel Processor deel 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUpFf...eature=related


=================================

GEET test 6 - runs on used oil, water, 2-stroke mix




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AONKn...eature=related

=======================

شرح جديد للجيت


4# HHO- GeetPantone Hybrid testing



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-uj6...eature=related

=========================================

5# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMJ3...eature=related

===================================

6# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYzL...eature=related

===============================


طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI

======================================


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page



وهنا 

الباقي

Geet Pantone Engine Concept Demo by Andreas Kalcker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYjmJ...e=channel_page

================================*


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*================

A geet engine in action!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhYc...eature=related






==============================



شرح اخر لجهاز الجيت

GEET Fuel Processor - test 4 - revelation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWWS...eature=related

======================================

GEET test 5 - successful build



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYtJRieTMwU


========================================


GEET Powered Welder/20 HP Onan Gen #2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wwTe2Nbkt8



============================


Swa-Plasma run on 80% water


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Is...eature=related

==========================

Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système plein




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSe6L...eature=related

==================================

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

=============================


مشروع تخرج للشباب العربي فى المغرب لجهاز الجيت 

Essai d'un moteur aves le système Pantone




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related


====================================

تجربة الجهاز على سيارة كبيرة في فرنسا


Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related
*و

* ===================================
*



=*سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S5_aDxA&feature=related



تركيب جهاز الجييت على سيارة ماركة فورت بورج 


Wartburg 353, 2T, with Geet Pantone



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7RevNCLLFY

================================

le moteur a eau pantone 75% d eau



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_te8Q-PDnk&feature=related

=====================================
moteur Pantone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUTv2Ucp6RM&feature=related


=================================
regis et son moteur a eau

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpKazvaU98Q&feature=related

========================
moteur a eau FR3 10.11.2007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cso3kA4BFo4&feature=related

=============================

moteur à eau sur F2 en 2005

جرار حرث زراعة يعمل الماء


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0t7fWP4m4g&feature=related

=============================
Moteur à eau à la Mairie de Vitry sur Orne, Lorraine



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCMwzRXnbO8&feature=related

==================================


Projet echo-moteur - Trajet des gaz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X285u...eature=related


=========================

Vidéo du montage pantone, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS3uegiVwJA

====================================

Tondeuse avec moteur à Eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiwK...eature=related




==================================


Moteur a Eau Invention Marocaine Water Engine Fuel cell gas alternative energy zero point energy




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El0tI...eature=related




==============================

======================




مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related



===============



موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

honda amigo syteme pentone


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related



================
شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


=======


Tondeuse avec moteur à Eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiwK...eature=related=============





==============



moteur pantone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FUo_...eature=related

============================


SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related



==================================

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related


===============================================



جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related


============================



منتجات مختلفة للجيت 
سهلة التصنيع والبيع


SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related

========================================
من راوندا تركيب الجهاز على سيارة تويوتا
Tuning : Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ

==================

طرق تركيب الجهاز على الشكمان 

RETROKIT E1-45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs




=====================
طرق تركيبه على الجرارت الكبيرة 
Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

==========================

Montage Retrokit© Vendangeuse Braud SB53



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjB9G...eature=related
=================================


Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related


====================


محرك صغير ومولد للكهرباء

geet motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V9oukMu2CA

====================

Transmogrifier (aka GEET)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKY5a...eature=related=========








================





Dry Vapours GEET



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5nza...eature=related



=============================
glens geet


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E2nu...eature=related


===============================
شرح 




glens geet part 2



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mayp...eature=related
======================
stainless geet running

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omc5T...eature=related


================================


My 100% stainless geet



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPNsr...eature=related



==================

GEET GENERATOR RUNS ON BEER AND COFFEE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBdLi...eature=related

=======================


VAPOR GENERATOR GEET HHO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtBaR...eature=related0


====================================


GEET GENERATOR BREAKING-IN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPVNv...eature=related

========================================

GEET GENERATOR TEST#2



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R7Gt...eature=related


=======================

313-Portable 'suitcase' GEET-Joe Pipe Fuel Generator.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRqdx...eature=related
===============================


GEET Vapor Carb Generator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related



================


GEET


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related

=============




# 2 geet pressure washer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VSr34wvjo&feature=rela


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VSr...eature=related

====================
A little detail on the fuel system

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq6_8...eature=related


==================


Grasmaaier met geet reactor


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8iJ...eature=related

==============================
Panacea-BOCAF GEET production (1 of 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM-v8...eature=related



====================================


#4 Engine running on 50/50 Water and Gas




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-57...eature=related==========
===========================


water and gasoline mixture used in a car engine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGKPa...eature=related

================== geet engine test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAaCgz2LyY0&NR=1
=================================

http://www.teslatech.info/ttstore/ar.../geet/geet.htm

http://www.teslatech.info/ttstore/ar.../geet/geet.htm

GEET School USA 2009

http://www.geet.nl/newsarticle.php?id=123

http://www.geet.nl/free-geet-plans.php


==============

http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/geet.htm

==============
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...72851762015159

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8IsifMuBs


==========================

http://geetfriends.net/persecution/persecution.htm

http://pesn.com/2009/06/9501546_Paul...Geet_released/

http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/auto_plans.htm

موقع هام طريقة تركيبه على سيارة 

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%2...o%20Metro.html

================

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor

http://geetfriends.net/

http://www.watchdoit.com/watch.aspx?...IEuAuKADsrGEIz



How to Make a Bubblier for an 87 Subaru GEET







http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Mak...GEET-159202864

GEET FUEL SAVER:




http://teslatech.info/ttstore/books/750001.htm


http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx

http://onlygizmos.com/engine-does-th...-soda/2009/08/




http://www.rexresearch.com/pantone/pantone.htm
http://jlnlabs.online.fr/bingofuel/mfptsten.htm


http://inphobe.blogspot.com/2009/08/...a-reactor.html


و ان شاء الله تعالى موعدنا مع الدرس الخامس 
وسيحتوى على تلخيص للطرق المختلفة لاستخدام الماء كوقود 

* 
==================================================


*=
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*================

A geet engine in action!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhYc...eature=related






==============================



شرح اخر لجهاز الجيت

GEET Fuel Processor - test 4 - revelation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWWS...eature=related

======================================

GEET test 5 - successful build



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYtJRieTMwU


========================================


GEET Powered Welder/20 HP Onan Gen #2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wwTe2Nbkt8



============================


Swa-Plasma run on 80% water


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Is...eature=related

==========================

Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système plein




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSe6L...eature=related

==================================

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window







Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

=============================


مشروع تخرج للشباب العربي فى المغرب لجهاز الجيت 

Essai d'un moteur aves le système Pantone




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related


====================================

تجربة الجهاز على سيارة كبيرة في فرنسا


Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related
*و

* ===================================
*



=*سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S5_aDxA&feature=related



تركيب جهاز الجييت على سيارة ماركة فورت بورج 


Wartburg 353, 2T, with Geet Pantone



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7RevNCLLFY

================================

le moteur a eau pantone 75% d eau



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_te8Q-PDnk&feature=related

=====================================
moteur Pantone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUTv2Ucp6RM&feature=related


=================================
regis et son moteur a eau

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpKazvaU98Q&feature=related

========================
moteur a eau FR3 10.11.2007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cso3kA4BFo4&feature=related

=============================

moteur à eau sur F2 en 2005

جرار حرث زراعة يعمل الماء


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0t7fWP4m4g&feature=related

=============================
Moteur à eau à la Mairie de Vitry sur Orne, Lorraine



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCMwzRXnbO8&feature=related

==================================


Projet echo-moteur - Trajet des gaz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X285u...eature=related


=========================

Vidéo du montage pantone, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS3uegiVwJA

====================================

Tondeuse avec moteur à Eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiwK...eature=related




==================================


Moteur a Eau Invention Marocaine Water Engine Fuel cell gas alternative energy zero point energy




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El0tI...eature=related




==============================

======================




مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related



===============



موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

honda amigo syteme pentone


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related



================
شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


=======


Tondeuse avec moteur à Eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiwK...eature=related=============





==============



moteur pantone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FUo_...eature=related

============================


SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related



==================================

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related


===============================================



جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related


============================



منتجات مختلفة للجيت 
سهلة التصنيع والبيع


SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related

========================================
من راوندا تركيب الجهاز على سيارة تويوتا
Tuning : Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ

==================

طرق تركيب الجهاز على الشكمان 

RETROKIT E1-45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs




=====================
طرق تركيبه على الجرارت الكبيرة 
Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

==========================

Montage Retrokit© Vendangeuse Braud SB53



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjB9G...eature=related
=================================


Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related


====================


محرك صغير ومولد للكهرباء

geet motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V9oukMu2CA

====================

Transmogrifier (aka GEET)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKY5a...eature=related=========








================





Dry Vapours GEET



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5nza...eature=related



=============================
glens geet


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E2nu...eature=related


===============================
شرح 




glens geet part 2



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mayp...eature=related
======================
stainless geet running

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omc5T...eature=related


================================


My 100% stainless geet



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPNsr...eature=related



==================

GEET GENERATOR RUNS ON BEER AND COFFEE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBdLi...eature=related

=======================


VAPOR GENERATOR GEET HHO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtBaR...eature=related0


====================================


GEET GENERATOR BREAKING-IN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPVNv...eature=related

========================================

GEET GENERATOR TEST#2



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R7Gt...eature=related


=======================

313-Portable 'suitcase' GEET-Joe Pipe Fuel Generator.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRqdx...eature=related
===============================


GEET Vapor Carb Generator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related



================


GEET


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related

=============




# 2 geet pressure washer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VSr34wvjo&feature=rela


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VSr...eature=related

====================
A little detail on the fuel system

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq6_8...eature=related


==================


Grasmaaier met geet reactor


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8iJ...eature=related

==============================
Panacea-BOCAF GEET production (1 of 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM-v8...eature=related



====================================


#4 Engine running on 50/50 Water and Gas




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-57...eature=related==========
===========================


water and gasoline mixture used in a car engine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGKPa...eature=related

================== geet engine test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAaCgz2LyY0&NR=1
=================================

http://www.teslatech.info/ttstore/ar.../geet/geet.htm

http://www.teslatech.info/ttstore/ar.../geet/geet.htm

GEET School USA 2009

http://www.geet.nl/newsarticle.php?id=123

http://www.geet.nl/free-geet-plans.php


==============

http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/geet.htm

==============
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...72851762015159

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8IsifMuBs


==========================

http://geetfriends.net/persecution/persecution.htm

http://pesn.com/2009/06/9501546_Paul...Geet_released/

http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/auto_plans.htm

موقع هام طريقة تركيبه على سيارة 

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%2...o%20Metro.html

================

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor

http://geetfriends.net/

http://www.watchdoit.com/watch.aspx?...IEuAuKADsrGEIz



How to Make a Bubblier for an 87 Subaru GEET







http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Mak...GEET-159202864

GEET FUEL SAVER:




http://teslatech.info/ttstore/books/750001.htm


http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx

http://onlygizmos.com/engine-does-th...-soda/2009/08/




http://www.rexresearch.com/pantone/pantone.htm
http://jlnlabs.online.fr/bingofuel/mfptsten.htm


http://inphobe.blogspot.com/2009/08/...a-reactor.html


و ان شاء الله تعالى موعدنا مع الدرس الخامس 
وسيحتوى على تلخيص للطرق المختلفة لاستخدام الماء كوقود 

* 
==================================================


*=
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

لقاء مع العالم باول بانتوني فى احد المحاضرات له بالجامعة فى فرنسا حول جهازه والتحديات اللتى يواجهها من شركات البيرول للضغط عليه حتى لاينتشر جهازه الذى يوفر بيئة نظيفة للعالم وحياة سعيدة ورخيصه 
فقل وداعا لغلاء البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي واسعار باقى السلع المترتبه على غلاءه



*Paul Pantone interviewed about GEET*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ath9fodgVw&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ثلاث محاضرات للامريكي شيرز روبنسون 
يشرح كيف يمكن استخدام هذا الجهاز العجيب وكيف انه يمكن الاستفادة من غازات العادم وتجميعها لنحصل منها على وقود جديد يمكن استخدامه 
فوداعا لشراء المزيد من الوقود مع هذا الاكتشاف العجيب 
فتلك قدرة الله تعالى اللتى جعلها فى الماء 
فقد جعل منه كل شئ حى 
لانه احد اسرار الحياة 

فالماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى لاينفد ابدا فبعد استخدامه كوقود تجده يخرج من المحرك فى صورة ماء مرة اخرى فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين 


الرابط
*Chris Robinson GEET workshop (1 of 3)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Yc4tJAhbc&feature=related

المحاضرة الثانية 
*Chris Robinson GEET workshop (2 of 3)*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhFfL6mLw9s&feature=related

المحاضرة الثالثة 

*Chris Robinson GEET workshop (3 of 3)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HZ4Lrm8f1U&feature=related


----------



## محمد طعاني (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*عتاب*

السلام عليكم 
ارى هنا اننا اصبحنا للعتاب ------انت صادق و ذاك كاذب ----------كما ونحن العرب دائما نتفق فقط على ان لا نتفق مع بعضنا --------------وبدلا من ذلك لماذا كل من لديه شيء صادق ومجرب ان يفوم بنشره للفائده العامه
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

محاضرتان عن وقود الماء وتحوله الى البلازما القابلة للاشتعال ودورتها داخل محركات السيارات 




*GEET Water Fuel Plasma Reactor Chamber Explained Part 1*


http://merlib.org/node/5826

*GEET Water Fuel Plasma Reactor Chamber Explained Part 2*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2KRR...layer_embedded 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2KRRgjcJTg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fperso.orange.fr%2Fquanthommesuite%2FRealPMCPantone.htm&langpair=fr|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8



* ENERGIE - DES SOLUTIONS POUR PRODUIRE SANS DETRUIRE L'ENVIRONNEMENT​ ENERGY - SOLUTIONS TO PRODUCE WITHOUT DESTROYING THE ENVIRONMENT 
 "Il n'y a pas de crise de l'Energie, mais simplement une crise d'Ignorance" B.Fuller​ "There is no crisis of Energy, but simply a crisis of Ignorance" B. Fuller *

_*Page créée le 22 novembre 2004 - dernière modification le 20/09/2006 - 26/05/2008*_​ _*Page created November 22, 2004 - last modified 20/09/2006 - 26/05/2008*_​* PMC PANTONE ou Systèmes G Pantone​ PMC PANTONE or PMS systems G *

* R éalisations de 2004 - 2005 en France, Belgique, Canada, Tunisie, Egypte...​ Chieving of 2004 - 2005 in France, Belgium, Canada, Tunisia, Egypt ...*


----------



## hebaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اسئل الله ان يجزيك عنا كل الخير 

اريد ان اسئلك ان قمت انت شخصيا بتحويل سيارتك او منزلك او شيئ مما تملك للعمل بهذه الطاقه ....وان لم تقم ....فما الي يمنعك من المباشرة بلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و سؤالي الثاني :لقد قلت ان المعلومات حول هذة الطاقه تعتبر مصدر مفتوح ومجانيه للجميع .....كل ما شاهدت مجرد اخبار و معلومات سطحيه ....فاين هيه المعلوماتالتفصيليه التي تنقل الموضوع من مجرد اطروحات الى مشاريع حقيقيه قابله لتنفيذ على ارض الواقع...........
ارجوا الاجابه 
وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## hebaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

* سؤال محيرني؟؟؟؟
لماا لم يتبنى الغرب هذه التقنيه علما بانه بذلك ينهي ارتباطه وحاجته الى الدول العربيه الغنيه بالنفط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> * سؤال محيرني؟؟؟؟
> لماا لم يتبنى الغرب هذه التقنيه علما بانه بذلك ينهي ارتباطه وحاجته الى الدول العربيه الغنيه بالنفط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*المال 
نعم الجشع وحب المال وجمع مليارات الدولارات لصالح حفنه من الناس 
والباقي يعيشون في معاناه ومصارعه الفقر والتلوث 

اما الغرب لان كل صناعاتهم تعتمد على منتجات البترول من فيبر جلاش وخلافه وملابس وكل مستلزمات الحياه من الصناعات البتروكميائية 
وان اردت ان تكون غنيا فاصنع ازمة واغلق عقول الاخرين عن البحث عن بديل وبهذا سيظل انت الوحيد الغنى 

والغرب لايحتاج الى بترول الدول العربية 
فهةو يعتمد على دول كثيرة جدا مصدرة للبترول مثل فنزويلا وغيرها 

فهى تجارة مربحه طالما يطلبها الناس 
وكل العلماء الذين توصلوا للبدائل للاسف تم تصفيتهم جسديا بالقتل او التسميم او ايداعهم السجون وخلافه 

اذهب الى جامعه الهندسة ببلدك اين كانت وابحث فى مشروعات التخرج ستجد الكثير منها عن الطاقة الحرة 
والسؤال لماذا لم تنفذ الى الان؟

وهنا بالمنتدى موضوع عن السيارة شمسون اللتى تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية ولا تحتاج الى وقود او صيانه او شحن من مصدر خارجى فاين هى الان ربما المتحف فهى لن ترى النور ابدا 
ومثلها مثل حال الطاقة البديلة والنظيفة فهناك من يحاربها ويعمل على تكذيبها وتتبع من يستخدمها 
فكل من ظهر وقال هاهى سيارتى تسير بدون وقود سيختفي الى الابد هو وسيارته 

اقراء المزيد عنها فى صفحات الانترنت 
واقراء ايضا موضوع لماذا تم قتل السيارة الكهربية 
مع انها كانت الحل للكثير من الفقراء ومتوسطى الحال 
لماذ تم سحبها من الاسواق وتدميرها مرة واحد ولماذا لم يتم انتاجها او تركها لاصحابها ؟؟؟؟؟
اقراء اخى لتتعرف على المزيد*


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحه مجهود كبير من انسان متميز الله يباركلك في صحتك وذادك علمآ ونور طريقك مع تحياتي وشكرآ جزيلآ:77:


----------



## محمد طعاني (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا لكل من ساهم و يساهم فيما هو جديد ----و جاصة في موضوع وقود الماء
ولكنني اتمنى على كل شخص يمكنه ان يفيدنا في هذا الموضوع ان لا يبخل على اخوانه
نريد المزيد من التفاصيل وليس فقط نقل المواضيع المكرره على النت والتي لا تعطي شرحا وافيا -------
---عمل الخليه مع الصور
---طريقة التوصيل مع الموتور من الخليه الى الموتور
---مكان تثبيت او وضع الخليه (هل يمكن وضعها في الدبه الخلفيه )
---المخاطر من هذه العملية
---كمية الغاز المطلوب للمحركات وحجم الخليه المناسب
---الببلر وهل هو ضروري و كيف يمكن تصنيعه و اين يتم توصيله

و هناك الكثير من الاسئله
وششششششششششككككككررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا مره اخرى للجميععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع:1:


----------



## محمد طعاني (2 ديسمبر 2009)

msandah قال:


> وأنشألله رح حط كل شي عن خليتي ومخطط دارت الطنين يلي انا جمعتا واسماء القطع ورقما يلي متوفرين بلسوق بس بدي فتره قصيرة ونشالله بخلص



ارجو ان امكن ان تدعمنا بما لديك الان لانني الان اقوم على العمل لتصنيع الخليه على طريقة التحليل الكهربائي ولكن ما زالت المعلومات لدي ناقصه

شكرا اخي:19:


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعه يا مهندسين الطاقه اللزمه لفك الرابطه بين الاكسجين والهيدروجين هتكون اكبر من الطاقه المكتسبه عند اندماجهما معا فى عمليه الاحتراق ولذلك هذا الكلام عندما ينتهى البترول ويتجه العالى الى الطاقه النوويه عندها لن يوجد الا الطاقه الكهربيه وكما نعلم صعوبه تخزين الطاقه الكهربيه ولذلك ممكن ان يتم تخزين الطاقه الكهربيه فى الهيدروجين ثم استخدامه فى الطائرات والسيارات وما تشتهى الانفس والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ask85 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وشرح وافي اخي الكريم 


ولكن حسب مشاهدتي للفيدو لبعض المحركات اللتي تم إستخدام هذه التقنيه فيها ان المحركات تعمل ولكن ليست بصوره طبيعيه او جيده 

مثلا العزم اقل السرعه اقل ينطفئ المحرك لحاله بعد فتره من التشغيل 

من ناحيه التوفير هو جيد جدا ولكن من ناحيه القوه وهل هوا عملي ننتظر الاجابه ممن لديهم تجارب واقعيه 


اخي جزيت خيرا ولكن هل هذه التقنيه تحتاج الى ضغط هذا الوقود داخل المكابس والبساتن للإحتراق ؟؟؟

القصد انه هل من الممكن أن يحترق هذا الخليط بعد خروجه من جهاز الجيت اي بعد رفع درجه حرارته وقبل دخوله الى المحرك وضغطه ام انه شرط من شروط إشتعاله ضغطه ؟

إذا كان بإمكان احتراقه او إشعاله قبل دخلوه للمحرك وضغطه حينها بالإمكان الاستفاده منه في طرق اخرى جداا كحراره ونار


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ask85 قال:


> مجهود رائع وشرح وافي اخي الكريم
> 
> 
> ولكن حسب مشاهدتي للفيدو لبعض المحركات اللتي تم إستخدام هذه التقنيه فيها ان المحركات تعمل ولكن ليست بصوره طبيعيه او جيده
> ...


----------



## اوس علوان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسن59 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجو من جميع الأعضاء المهتمين و المعارضين بمحرك دائم الحركة أن نقوم بعمل شىء علي أرض الواقع تحت اشراف ادارة الموقع ( المهندسين العرب ) وخاصة د محمد باشراحيل وأنا مستعد أن اذهب الي اي دولة عربية ومعي الاختراعات وننشىء ورشة عمل من الاعضاء المهتمين واصحاب الفكر في هذا المجال لتفعيل وتطوير هذه الاختراعات بعد التأكد من صاحتها لنثبت للعالم اننا قادرون علي المنافسة والابتكار وان شاء الله سيعود علي الجميع بالخير . 
واخص بالشكر الاخ الفاضل **/ fagr elsabah على مجهوداته الرائعه
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> *أرجو من جميع الأعضاء المهتمين و المعارضين بمحرك دائم الحركة أن نقوم بعمل شىء علي أرض الواقع تحت اشراف ادارة الموقع ( المهندسين العرب ) وخاصة د محمد باشراحيل وأنا مستعد أن اذهب الي اي دولة عربية ومعي الاختراعات وننشىء ورشة عمل من الاعضاء المهتمين واصحاب الفكر في هذا المجال لتفعيل وتطوير هذه الاختراعات بعد التأكد من صاحتها لنثبت للعالم اننا قادرون علي المنافسة والابتكار وان شاء الله سيعود علي الجميع بالخير .
> واخص بالشكر الاخ الفاضل **/ fagr elsabah على مجهوداته الرائعه
> *


جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخى الكريم 
والفضل كله يرجع الى الله تعالى الذى من علينا وبصرنا بهذا العلم المغيب والمحجوب عنا 

ونسأأل الله تعالى ان يخرج لامة المسلمين من يقدم لهم تلك الطاقة الحرة ليخروجوا من دائرة الفقر زالتلوث اللتى لاتنتهى مع الطاقة التقليدية والمكلفة جدا جدا


----------



## hebaa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزى الله كاتب الموضوع كل خير


----------



## hebaa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> *المال
> 
> اقراء المزيد عنها فى صفحات الانترنت
> واقراء ايضا موضوع لماذا تم قتل السيارة الكهربية
> ...


هذا بالتحديد ما جعلني مصدقا بنجاعة فكرة الماء كطاقه بديله...فمنذ شهور شاهدت كيف قام شركة جنرال الكترك بسحب كل السيارات الكهربائيه من الاسواق و كيف قامت بطحنها باكملها و تحويلا الى مبشور الحديد(برادة حديد) وما ادهشني حقا هوه عدم القيام بتفكيكها و الاستفادة من اجزائها ....بل قامت بابادتها عن بكرة ابيها .........هذا جعلني اتكد من قولك بانهم يحاربون كل ما قد يجعل الناس تستغني عنهم......


لكنك يا اخي لما تجاوبني على سؤالي ....هل قمت بتجريب هه التقنيه بنفسك و استغلالها في منزلك و سيارتك .....و ان كان الجواب بالنفي ....فلماذا ...وماذا تنتزظر؟؟؟
لاني بصدد التجريب ...و قد قمت بتجربتين فاشلات بسبب عدم اتباع الطرق الصحيحه في التجريب ....و انا حاليا احضر لتجربه الثالثه


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

محمدوصفى احمد قال:


> يا جماعه يا مهندسين الطاقه اللزمه لفك الرابطه بين الاكسجين والهيدروجين هتكون اكبر من الطاقه المكتسبه عند اندماجهما معا فى عمليه الاحتراق ولذلك هذا الكلام عندما ينتهى البترول ويتجه العالى الى الطاقه النوويه عندها لن يوجد الا الطاقه الكهربيه وكما نعلم صعوبه تخزين الطاقه الكهربيه ولذلك ممكن ان يتم تخزين الطاقه الكهربيه فى الهيدروجين ثم استخدامه فى الطائرات والسيارات وما تشتهى الانفس والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته




ياريت تتحرى الصدق عند كتابة ردودك اخى 
فهذا منتدى هندسي لامكان فيه للكلام المبني على ما تشتهيه نفسك 

الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة من تحليل الماء اقل بكثير من الطاقة الطهربية الضادرة عند دمج الهيدروجين ليصير ماء مرة اخرى 

كفاك احلام ان كان كلامك صح فاين مصدرك العلمى نريد مشاهدة الموقع الذى يؤيد ذالك 

واليك دليل على ان الماء يمكن ان ينتج طاقة كهربية اكبر 500% من اللتى استخدمت فى تحليله 
*
شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.ht

وخطاء ما تدعيه 
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> اسئل الله ان يجزيك عنا كل الخير
> 
> اريد ان اسئلك ان قمت انت شخصيا بتحويل سيارتك او منزلك او شيئ مما تملك للعمل بهذه الطاقه ....وان لم تقم ....فما الي يمنعك من المباشرة بلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


السؤال الاول ليس له اجابة لسبب هام جدا ولتعرفه 
ابحث فى براءات الاختراعات فى بلدك وستجد ان هناك مشاريع تخرج لمهندسين بسيارة تعمل بالماء 

ومن ظهر منهم على الانترنت او التلفاز فاختفي هو سيارته الى الابد -؟؟؟؟؟؟ للاسف 

تابع اخبار المشاهير من العلماء تم تسميمهم او قتلهم او شراء الاختراعات بسعر رخيص منعهم من نشرها فهناك من يهمه ان تظل الطاقة من اغلى مايمكن لمصلحته المالية 

ويكفي ماتراه هنا بالمنتدى من محاولات التعتيم والتكذيب المستمر لمجرد نقل الاخبار حتى نتعلم شيئا 
فالبعض يري اننا يجب ان نظل متخلفين علميا وتكنولوجيا 

فان كانوا يكذبون الشركات والمخترعين والعلماء اللتى تشاهد بعينيك اختراعاتهم فهل اكذب ما ارى ولاصدق عضو يريد ان يكذب تلك التكنولوجيا 
ثم ان جاء عضو قال انه توصل لكذا لقاموا بتكذيبهم 

وهناك بعض المهندسين العرب قد صنعوا مثل تلك التغييرات لسيارت لعرب بدول الخليج 

السؤال الثانى 

المصدر المفتوح لتتعلم منع وتصل الى مواصفات خاصة لجهازك 
وليس لنكون نسخ ولصق 

فالكثير من المهندسين توصلوا ولله الحمد الى طرق مختلفة لتحويل السيارات للعمل بالماء 

ولهم الحق فى الاحتفاظ ببراءة اختراعاتهم وتفاصيلها لما بذلوه من تعب وجهد واموال كثير ووقت قد يصل لسنوات 
فالحقوق هنا لابد من حفظها لاصحابها 

اما المصدر فيمكنك منه ببعض الدراسة والتجارب والمساعدات الفنية ان تصل لنتائج مثلهم وربما افضل منهم 
فالطرق الفنية لاستخدام الماء كوقود متعدده ولا تنتهي 
ولا تنتظر ان ياتى احد ليضع للعامة براءة اختراعه فلم ارها ابدا 
ليقوم اصحاب الشركات بتصنيع اختراعه ويظل فقيرا الى الابد


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> * سؤال محيرني؟؟؟؟
> لماا لم يتبنى الغرب هذه التقنيه علما بانه بذلك ينهي ارتباطه وحاجته الى الدول العربيه الغنيه بالنفط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


لا ولن يستطيع 
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان النفط مصدر كل التكنولوجيا والخامات المصنعه لها 
من تليفون محمول الى كمبيوتر تلفاز اجهزة منزلية 
اثاث منزلى حتى السجاد والموكيت والملابس الشبيه بالحرير والنايلون 

فكل ما نلبس او نتحرك به هو من مستخلصات من البترول

ولكن نظرا للتكلفة العالية لنقله الى بلادهم فلابد من بيع البنزين والديزل حتى تزيد الارباح بشكل خرافي وحدث ولا حرج

التكنولوجيا تحتاج الى طاقو + مواد خام = من اين لهم بها ؟؟؟


----------



## hebaa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد السؤال....
لماذا لا ستخدم طريقة انتاج الهيدروجين بتفاعل الالمنيوم و الهيدروكسي؟؟؟؟؟
و لماذا لا نقوم بتخزين الهيدروجين الناتج في اسطوانات و استخدامه لتشغيل السيارة .....تماما كالطريقه المتبعه في تشغيل السيارة على الغاز العادي


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> اريد السؤال....
> لماذا لا ستخدم طريقة انتاج الهيدروجين بتفاعل الالمنيوم و الهيدروكسي؟؟؟؟؟
> و لماذا لا نقوم بتخزين الهيدروجين الناتج في اسطوانات و استخدامه لتشغيل السيارة .....تماما كالطريقه المتبعه في تشغيل السيارة على الغاز العادي


يمكن عمل تطل الطريقة فهناك الكثير ممن يستخدمها كماذكرت فى سؤالك
وهناك من استخدم الطاقة الشمسية فى تحليل الماء وقام بتخزين الهيدروجين وبيعه للسيارات والاكسجين وبيعه سواء للمصحات بعد معالجته وعمل اللازم له او للصناعات اللتى تحتاجه فى اسطوانات 

هناك المئات من الطرق لاستخدام الماء كوقود صديق للبيئة ووقود لاينفد ابدا


----------



## hebaa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخي.....والله انك لرجل كريم ......
ان شاء الله انا بصدد التجريب ....و عند انتهائي بان الله ساضع لكم الفيديوا ليكون برهانا 
و تشجسعا لكل من تحادثه نفسه لتجريب.....
مع اني اتمنى لو يتم وضعا الشرح كاملا ليستفيد منه اهل غزة في محنتهم ....
و الله الموفق


----------



## hebaa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ااسلام عليكم اخي فجر الصباح...

اريد انت تساعدني في تحضير محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بنسبة 30% حيث بحثت ةي الانترنت فوجدت مع البحث انه يجب ان اضيف 30 غرام لكل 100 مل من الماء ... و بالتالي ل 4 لتر ماء يجب علي ان اضيف 1200غرام..... وهذه كمية كبيرة بالنسبه لما قرئته لديكم في المنتدى .....حيث ورد في الردود انه يجب علي ان اضيف 2-3 ملاعق .....ماا افعل و اي الرئيين اتبع؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tareksmith (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اود ان اسال هل فكرة السياره هذه تختلف عن السياره التى تعمل بالهيدروجين
وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> ااسلام عليكم اخي فجر الصباح...
> 
> اريد انت تساعدني في تحضير محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بنسبة 30% حيث بحثت ةي الانترنت فوجدت مع البحث انه يجب ان اضيف 30 غرام لكل 100 مل من الماء ... و بالتالي ل 4 لتر ماء يجب علي ان اضيف 1200غرام..... وهذه كمية كبيرة بالنسبه لما قرئته لديكم في المنتدى .....حيث ورد في الردود انه يجب علي ان اضيف 2-3 ملاعق .....ماا افعل و اي الرئيين اتبع؟؟؟؟؟


الحد الاقصى للتركيز 30% 
هناك معيار لضبط كثافة التركير تجده فى معامل الكليات والمدارس يعرفه جيدا اساتذة الكمياء
وهذا التركيز للخلية المثالية من حيث المصدر الكهربي والفولت المستخدم وعدد الالواح وحجمها والمسافة بن الكاثود والانود 

والتركيز العالى يودى الى اهدار وفقد الكثير من الكهرباء 

بالتجربة والدراسة ستخجد ان كل شئ ياتي


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 ديسمبر 2009)

tareksmith قال:


> اود ان اسال هل فكرة السياره هذه تختلف عن السياره التى تعمل بالهيدروجين
> وشكرا


ان نت تقصد السيارت المزودة بخلايا الهيدروجين لانتاج الكهرباء 
فنعم هى تخلتلف لان تلك السيارات محركها يعمل بالكهرباء مثل المحركات اللتى يتم تركيبها على مضخات الماء 



=====

الحديث هنا عن السيارى العادية اللتى وقودها البنزين او السولار
السيارات اللتى نركبها ونمتلكها كلها يمكن تحويلها لتعمل بالماء او الهيدروجين والاكسجين الناتج من تحليل الماء


وهناك سائق التاكسي الفلبينى دانيال دنجل 
الذى توفي والده وترك له اشقاء كثيرين صغار وواسرة كبيرة فكان عليه ان يترك الكامعه ليتفرغ للعمل على التاكسي مصدر الرزق الوحيد لتلك العائلة 

وكاد يجن من اسعار البنزين اللتى لاتوفر له من رزقه شيئا فما يكسبه يصرفه على شراء البنزين الا القليل جدا 

واثناء شكواه لاحد السياح الاجانب ذكر له السائح ان هناك عالم فى امريكا استطاع ان يسير بسيارته بالماء فقط 

وهنا ولدت الفكرة والعزيمة لهذا الشاب المثقف فاستخدم علمه فى جمع المعلومات عنها ودراستها وساعده فيها قريب له مصاب باعقه في قدمية ولنه فنى الكترونيات وكهرباء 

ومع البحث والتحارب توصلا في النهاية الى تحويل السيارة لتعمل كاملا على الماء او الغازات الناتجة من تحليل الماء 

وهاهو يذكر انه منذ 30 نعم ثلاثون عاما يستخدم الماء فقط لسيارته بدل البنزين 

ومستوى الاستهلاك لن تتخيله 
لتر ماء واحد كل صباح فقط تكفي للسير اكثر من 300 كيلومتر 

وقد عرض مشروعه على رئيس الدولة وعندما اخترها وجدها رائعه وقال هذ هو الحل لبلدنا من الفقر والازمات 

ولم يمضى الكثير من الوقت وحدث انقلاب اطاح بهذا الرئيس 
وذهب دانيال الى الرئيس الجديد وقال له سندرسها 
وكانت النتيجة رفض تنفيذها نهائيا بل واكثر من ذالك تم ايداعه السجن لفترة لانه اصدر فديو لاحد الجهات اللتى تهتم بطاقة النظيفة وشرحه كيف تعمل السيارة بالماء 



وهذا جزاء كل من ينادى ببيئة نظيفة بعيدا عن التلوث والغلاء الفاحش لاسعار الوقود


----------



## hebaa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
و لدي سؤال اخر....عند تشغيل الصوبة على الهيدروجين اين يجب علي ان اضع مانع ارتداد اللهب مع العلم باني قمت بالتجربه و شبكت حوض التحليل ب ببلر (مثل الشيشه) و اخرجت انبوب و شبكته بمسورة معدن رفيعه كالتي تستخدم في اللحام وعندما جربت ان اشعل نهاية الماسورة حدثت فرقعه وطار غطاء الببلر


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> و لدي سؤال اخر....عند تشغيل الصوبة على الهيدروجين اين يجب علي ان اضع مانع ارتداد اللهب مع العلم باني قمت بالتجربه و شبكت حوض التحليل ب ببلر (مثل الشيشه) و اخرجت انبوب و شبكته بمسورة معدن رفيعه كالتي تستخدم في اللحام وعندما جربت ان اشعل نهاية الماسورة حدثت فرقعه وطار غطاء الببلر


 وعليكم السلام 

التركيب يكون اخر شئ فى الجهاز ويخرج منه الغاز مباشرة الى المحرك 

غاز اليهيدروجين والاكسجين ينفجر او يفرقع كما تذكر فى حالة واحدة 
عندما يخرج غير مضغوط ويخرج ببطء ويكون هناك فرصة للخلخله له 

اما اذا خرج بقوة كما فى حالى الغاز البورياسيتلين المستخدم فى ورش قطع ولحام المعادن والشكمانات فسيشتعل كما هو الحال مع هذا اللهب 

الافضل رفع صور للتوضيح اكثر ان امكن لك ذالك 
وشكرا


----------



## hebaa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

قمت بتصوير التفاعل لكن بسبب عدم تعرف الجهاز على الكميوتر لم استطع تنزيل الصور....ساقوم بارفاقهم في وقت لاحق....
بدي اغلبك معي شوي....
ماهو اعلى ضغط ممكن ان ينتجه حوض التحليل
مع العلم انه يوجد عندي محول طاقه 12 فولت 100 امبير(مع امكانية التحكم في الامبير عن طريق خفض الجهدو رفعه )وحوض التفاعل يتحمل ضغط 8 بار 
لو قمنا بوضع خزا كمبريسور طبعا بعد الببلر و المجفف ليتم فيه تخزين الهيدروجين و يكون على المدخل ون وي فلف و على المخرج ايضا ... وبعد ذلك نوصله للمنزل بدون مانع ارتداد اللهب ..هل يحدث انفجار؟؟؟


----------



## د حسين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*انتباه يا شباب*

تحية طيبة وبعد
ان التعامل مع غاز الهيدروجين خطر جدا اذا ختلط بالهواء وأشد خطورة اذا اختلط بالأوكسجين.
ان موضوع سيارة تعمل بالماء بدل البنزين أمر خاطئ لأن الماء لايحوي طاقة كامنة مثل البنزين .....لذا أنصحكم بشدة الابتعاد عن فكرة محرك دائم الحركة هذا وغيره ..... والتوجه نحو الاستفادة من الطاقات المتجددة مثل طاقة الشمس والرياح ومساقط المياه وأمواج البحر وغيرها .....
انني أؤكد لكم ان كل ما تسمعون عنه من محركات دائمة الحركة هو كذب وأوهام ووسيلة لتضليل الناس وخسارة الوقت والجهد والمال ولابعاد القدرات عن ما هو مفيد حقا .....​:67:ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله:67:


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* اقراؤا لعب الاطفال 
اقراءوا الفيزياء المسلية 
ولا تقراءا التكنولوجيا فعلينا ان نظل متخلفين عنها دائما والفضل يرجع لمن يقول لك لا تقراء ولاتد
رس ولاتجرب

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من اعان على تخلف الامة عن التقدم التكنولوجي 

فعلينا بالبحث العلمى والدراسة 
وليس لمن يردنا ان نلغي عقولنا ونحرم ربه قانون الطاقة الذى وضع من بشر 
والهدف منه الهاء الناس بعيدا عن محركات الكائمة الحركة والطاقة الحرة المجانية 

وهذا العداء الذى يقراء المتصفح لتلك الموضوعات بالمنتدى سيلاحظ مدى الحرب والتعتيم الاعلامى على مصادر الطاقة الحرة 

لان الهدف ان تكون الطاقة غالية جدا جدا لنظل فقراء للابد ويظل اصحاب الطاقة يتحكمون فى مستوى الفقر العالمى ويزدادوا غناء من دماء الفقراء والطبقة الكادحة 

نحن لانتحدث عن راقصة للرقص العربي 
فوالله ان كان الموضوع عنها لما وجدتم هذا العداء والتكذيب المتواصل بعضويات مزيفه 
من شخص غير مسئول يقول لكم لاتقراؤا شياء عن الطاقة الحرة 
وذالك لانه يعلم 100% من ان الطاقة الحرة صحيحة ولابد من طمسها من فكر الناس 
لانهم ان بحثوا وجربوا لوجدوها 

================

اليكم احد الادلة على كذبهم 

فهذا دكتور بالجامعه له مؤلفاته عن المصادر الغير معلومة للطاقة والطاقة المجانية 

لمن يرد التجربة والبحث العلمى 
وليس الاستماع الى كذاب بدون دليل علمى 

من اراد ان يكذب خبرا فليئتنا بالدليل من الانترنت لنقراءه


كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe moto
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عالم الفيزياء دكتور Norberto Keppe
متخصص فى علوم الفيزياء ومصادر الطاقة من الفضاء الخارجى 

وطبقا لدراساته استطاع مهندس كهرباء البرازيلي Cesar Soos
والباحث فى علوم الفيزياء البرازيلي Roberto Frascari 


من صنع محرك كهربيKEPPE MOTOR يختلف تماما عن المحركات الكهربية التقليدية 

فهذا المحرك يستمد طاقته من الفضاء وليس من البطارية 

وقد قامو بتصميم هذا المحرك وتم تثبيت مروحة عليه 

حتى يتم الحساب في علوم الكهرباء 

بين الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكه له والقدرة والحركة الميكانيكية الناتجة منه 
فكلما زادت الحركة الميكابيكة للمحرة احتجنا لعزم اكبر وطاقة اكبر 
خاصة عند وجود احمال على المحرك 

وقد شرح المهندس فى الفديو له 
ان المحركات الكهربية التقليدية لها فواقد من الكهرباء عند تشغيلها 

وتتمثل فى الحرارة الصادرة من المحرك 

فكلما زادت حرارة المحرك الكهربي كلما زادت نسبة الفقد في الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكة 

و قد قام بتجربة على محرك كهربي لمروحة هواء من 6 ريشات 
المحرك التقليدي لها 60 وات كهربي 
واكتشفوا ان هناك 5وات كهربي فقط هى اللازمة لادارة تلك المروحة على سرعة الف لفه دقيقة 

وان هناك فقد فى الطاقة الكهربية تصل الى اكثر من 90 % 

فقط 5% تحولت الى حركة والباقى الى طاقة حرارية 

وهذا يعنى ان كل 11 محرك كهربي للمراوح يفقد واحد كيلووات كهربي 

وهذا المحرك اتلجديد 
نسبة الفقد به صفر و الاستفادة من الطاقة الكهربية 100%

وهذا الالكتروتيربو مجناتيك سيستم لهذا المحرك يمكنه ايضا انتاج االمزيد من الطاقة الكهربية اثناء تشغيله 
تصل الى 115% من تلك الكهرباء المستهلكة فيعطى فائض كبير من الطاقة 

اليكم رابط الفديو 

اسم الفديو هنا يمكن ان تضعه فى جوجل لتجد الكثير من الروابط للفديو 
ان كانت يتيوب محجوبه لديكم 




الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuM5T...eature=related





هذا المحرك من السهل جدا تصنيعه وتجربته 

لمن يريد التجربة 

فهو يتكون من مغلنط النيديوم القوية جدا يمكنكم ان تجدوها داخل الهارد ديسك القديم للكمبيوتر مثل 4 جيجا 

وملفان من الالاسلاك بعدد لايقل عن 500 لفة 
ويمكن استخدام ترنسات الكهرباء = محولات الكهرباء الصغيرة بعد تفريع القلب الحديدي منها 
واستخدام مفتاح كهرباء مغناطيسي يباع لدى محلات قطع غيار الراديوا ويسمي ال reed kontaktor

فتلك هى المكونات الرئيسية له 
 KEPPE MOTOR : ESSENTIAL ENERGY CONVERTER 
وان شاء الله تعالى ساضع لكم روابط افلام توضح كيف يمكن تصنيعه وتجربته ومشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة على هذا المحرك فى الدول المختلفة 
الصور المرفقة




وقود الماء 253.jpg‏ (27.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 66)



وقود الماء 254.png‏ (51.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 49)



وقود الماء 255.png‏ (94.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 43)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرد على من يكذب الطاقة الحرة بدون دليل فنحن امة اقراء وهنا مصادر العلم*

*مع تعدد انواع تلك المحركات على مستوى العالم والدارسين لحسابات المجالات المغناطيسية وتكنولوجيا العالم الجليل نيكولاي تسلا 

توصلوا الى العديد من المحركات اللتى تنتج طاقة كهربية من تلك المجالات المغناطيسية وليس من الكهرباء المستخدمه داخل المحركات 
 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html
**  االسلام عليكم 

اخترع العالم Troy Reed الامريكي محرك كهربي يقوم بتشغيل نفسه ذاتيا وينتج 30 كيلووات ساعه وبحد اقصى حمل 70 كيلوات ساعه 

وذالك من خلال مغانط النيوديوم القوية جدا واستغلال الفيض المغناطيسي الهائل لها فى توليد الكهرباء 
وللاسف هذا احد المحركات المرفوضه من قبل المستثمرين لانهم يريدون ان تظل الطاقة الكهربية غالية وليست رخيصه ليزدادوا غناء ويزداد الفقراء فقرا 
فلا هم لهم بمعنى بيئة نظيفة او حل ازمة الفقر العالمية 


واستطاع هذا العالم من خلال عدة محركات قام بتصنيعها منذ عام 1994 الى عام 2006 ان يصل الى افضل محرك ومولد دائم الحركة وهو يستخدمه لتشغيل منزله بالكامل على هذا المولد الكهربي 
وفى حالة انقكاع الكهرباء عن المدينه فانه يقوم بامداد جيرانه بالكهرباء من مولده هذا 


وققد قام بتركيب احد تلك المحركات على سيارة فى الفديو الشهير له على يتيوب 


فهذلا جزاء من يجتهد ليتعلم ماهى الطاقة الحرة 

وهذا الاختراع للرد على المكذبين والمشككين للطاقة الحرة الذين يريدون العرب فى قمة التاخر والتخلف عن ركب التكنولوجيا 

ولكنها اختراعات تم محاربتها لنظل فقراء ومحتاجين الى الطاقة المكلفة 

ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزدادوا غناء على حساب الباقين 
ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا 

فاين المكذبين من تلك الاختراعات ام انها محرمة علينا لنظل الى الابد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للمزيد


 


Directory:Surge Motor Technology by Troy Reed

From PESWiki

Jump to: navigation, search


 Troy Reed with his motor


In around 1994, Troy Reed claimed to have a fuelless, pollution-free motor with around 7 kilowatts of output, powerful enough to run a house or a car. The technology received a flurry of high-level interest, including major media. Actor and co-inventor, Dennis Weaver organized a cross-country demonstration. 
The technology was apparently hampered when Troy's wife and VP of the company divorced and moved to Costa Rica. Reed admitted on tape in 1999 that he had not achieved self-sustainability. 
From 1980-1995, Troy allegedly built a generator that allegedly was powering his own home (and some of the neighbors when the power went out). Usually it put out around 15-30 kW, but it was capable of putting out 70 kW. 
As of 2006, the son, Mark, is doing other things, but would eventually like to resurrect the "Mach II" version of the magnet motor, for which he has the full blueprints that he drew. 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html
 
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...y_by_Troy_Reed

الصور بالمرفقات 
الصور المرفقة



Troy_Reed_with_motor_300.jpg‏ (7.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 82)



Troy_Reed_demonstrating_motor_powering_a_light_300 .jpg‏ (6.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 74)







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* بعض الصور للمحرك الاول له فى عام 1994 

والرسم لها 

الصور بالمرفقات

وكذالك ملف شرح تركيب المحرك 

وهو يعتمد على حركة الغانط والحركة الميكانيكة للمكابس*​


*الصور المرفقة*



WO9010337_troy_reed_magnetic_motor_600.gif‏ (34.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 66)



US_patent_5742111_fig1_200.gif‏ (9.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 56) *الملفات المرفقة*



WO9010337_Magnetic_Motor.pdf‏ (70.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 175)


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* الكثير من المحركات الدائمة الحركة اللتى ولد الكهرباء وتحل مشكلة الطاقة العالمية 

ولكن يتم التعتيم عليها لمصلحة من ؟
 






ربما ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا بزيادة اسعار الطاقة من الحين للاخر ونعيش للابد في الفقر والحرمان 



وربما تكون تلك المحركات بارقة امل لمهندس مسلم يخاف الله تعالى ويتم توفيقه الى ان يصل الى تلك المحركات 
والنصيحة لا تظهروا بالاعلام والا فالمصير واحد لكل من وجد الطاقة الحرة 
والان مع الروابط للعلماء والمحركات الدائمة الحركة 

= الرابط الاول لفديو يشرح فيه هذا العالم النموذج الاول لمحركه الذى يعمل على المغانط بالاضافه الى حركة المكابس الميكانيكية اللتى تقوم باكمل الدورة للمحرك وعلى ما اتذكر ان هذا النموذج كان اناج سنة 1991 


اسم الفديو 
THE SURGE TECHNOLOGY MAGNETIC FREE ENERGY MOTOR RUNS ON ITS OWN DEFIES THE LAWS OF PHYSICS The Alternative Energy COVERUP !!!!! PART 1




الرابط له 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqsyl...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqsyl...layer_embedded


2= الفديو الثانى 


يشرح فيه كيف يتم تركيب مولد للكهرباء منفصل عن المحرك ومتصل به بواسطة سير نقل الحركة 

وانه لايوجد مصدر خارجى للطاقة الكهربية من اسلاك امداد وخلافه 


اسم الفلم 
SURGE TECHNOLOGY PART 2 BY TROY REED

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4bX...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4bX...layer_embedded


وهذا المحرك هو الذى وضعت مخططاته بالمرفقات 

اما النموذج الحديث فقد احتفظ هذا العالم بمخطططه لنفسه 
وهذه فرصة لتعلم كيف تعمل تلك المحركات الدائمة الحركة والعمل على تطويرها




3= هذا هو فديو يشرح فيه هذا العالم المحرك الدائم الحركة الذى يولد 30 كيلووات ساعه 
وانه عمل على تطويرة خلا اكثر من 15 سنه ليصل الى محرك تم تركيبه على سيارة والسير بها 

سيارة لاتحتاج للتوقف لشحنها بالكهرباء تذهب بها اينما شئت 


اسم الفديو 

ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...layer_embedded



================================================


هنا فديو اخر لمحرك دائم الحركة ينتج 700% طاقة كهربية اكثر مما يحتاج ويصلح لتشغيل المصانع والمنازل والسيارات وكل شئ 

وكان اسم المحرك  cycclone
وللاسف تم محاربة مخترعه وتم ايداع المحرك احد المتاحف 

اسم الفديو 

Magnetic Engine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8La...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8La...layer_embedded


http://www.cycclone.us/index.html



===================================

وهنا احدى الحكومات تولت بناء هذا المحرك لتوليد الكهرباء

ويسمى محرك ال I B M 

بمدينة بودابست بدوله المجر =- هنجريا 
Electromagnetic Over Unity Power Plant


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDeXT...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDeXT...layer_embedded
=================================================


وهذا هو محرك اخر دائم الحركة للمخرع والعلم جون كريستي 

الاسترالى 

ومحركه يمكنه انارة المنازل والسفن والطائرات و كل شئ يحتاج الى طاقة 

فهو محرك لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية من المغانط الداخلية له 

اسم الفديو 

FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCel...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCel...layer_embedded



=====



FREE ENERGY magnet motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkr7...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkr7...layer_embedded


==========


How to Build Your Own Home Made MAGNET MOTOR to Generate FREE ENERGY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ids0g...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ids0g...layer_embedded
=====


رابط خاص لموقعه 

Magniwork - The Energy of Tomorrow, In Your Home Today!


Magniwork - The Energy of Tomorrow, In Your Home Today!





why FREE ENERGY magnet motor was hidden from publick



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvwJ...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvwJ...layer_embedded

*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*مهندس كهرباء يابانى اخنرع احد المحركات الدائمة الحركة واللتى تعطي فائض كهربي*

*من اليابان 
ومع هذا المهندس اليابانى العبقري 
*
*مهندس كهرباء يابانى اخنرع احد المحركات الدائمة الحركة واللتى تعطي فائض كهربي*
*





International prep 
Despite his plan to do things domestically first, Minato is well prepared for the international markets. He is armed with both six years of living and doing business in Los Angeles in the early 90s -- and with patent protection for over 48 countries. His is hardly a provincial perspective. 

His US experience came after playing the piano for a living for 15 years. He began tinkering with his invention in the mid-70s. The idea for his magnetic motor design came from a burst of inspiration while playing the piano. 

But Minato decided to drop everything in 1990 to help his daughter Hiroko, who at the age of 20 decided that she wanted to be a rhythm and blues star in the US. Minato is a strong believer in family: If Hiroko was going to find fame and fortune in the US, Dad had better be there to help manage her. He suceeded in helping Hiroko to achieve a UK dance chart number one hit in 1995. 

In 1996 Minato returned to Japan and his magnetic motor project. The following year he displayed his prototypes to national power companies, government officials and others at a five-day conference in Mexico City. Interest was palpable, and Minato realized that his invention might meet a global need for energy-saving devices. 




Subsequent previews and speeches in Korea and Singapore further consolidated his commitment to bringing the invention to fruition, and he was able to bring in several early-stage investors. 

During the late 90s, Minato continued to refine his prototypes. He also stayed in constant contact with his lawyer, registering patents in major countries around the world. Through his experiences in the US he realized that legal protection was critical, even if it meant delaying release of the technology by a couple of years. 

Ironically, by the time he'd won patents in 47 countries, the Japanese patent office turned him down on the grounds that "[the invention] couldn't possibly work" and that somehow he was fabricating the claims. 

But a few months later they were forced to recant their decision after the US patent office recognized his invention and gave him the first of two patents. As Minato notes: "How typical of Japan's small-minded bureaucrats that they needed the leadership of the US to accept that my invention was genuine." 





By 2001, the Minatos had refined their motors and met enough potential investors to enter into a major international relationship, initially with a Saudi company, to be followed thereafter by companies in the US and elsewhere. 

However, fate dealt the investors and Minato's business a serious blow when the World Trade Center was attacked in New York. The Saudis retreated, and Minato's plans fell back to square one. 

Now Minato is once again ready to move. With the first order in the works and more orders pending successful prototypes, he has decided that investors don't have to be primary partners. He is actively accepting inquiries from corporate investors who can bring strategic advantages and corporate credibility with them. His company, Japan Magnetic Fan, will make a series of investment tie-up announcements in the first and second quarters of 2004. 




Implications 
Minato's motors consume just 20 percent or less of the power of conventional motors with the same torque and horse power. They run cool to the touch and produce almost no acoustic or electrical noise. They are significantly safer and cheaper (in terms of power consumed), and they are sounder environmentally. 

The implications are enormous. In the US alone, almost 55 percent of the nation's electricity is consumed by electric motors. While most factory operators buy the cheapest motors possible, they are steadily being educated by bodies like NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association) that the costs of running a motor over a typical 20-year lifespan comprise a purchase price of just 3 percent of the total, and electricity costs of 97 percent. It is not unusual for a $2,000 motor to consume $80,000 of electricity (at a price of .06 cents per kilowatt hour). 

Since 1992, when efficiency legislation was put into place at the US federal level, motor efficiency has been a high priority -- and motors saving 20 percent or so on electrical bills are considered highly efficient. Minato is about to introduce a motor which saves 80 percent, putting it into an entirely new class: The $80,000 running cost will drop to just $16,000. This is a significant savings when multiplied by the millions of motors used throughout the USA and Japan -- and eventually, throughout the world. 




The devices 
Minato's invention and its ability to use remarkably less power and run without heat or noise make it perfect for home appliances, personal computers, cellphones (a miniature generator is in the works) and other consumer products. 

The magnetic motor will be cheaper than a standard motor to make, as the rotor and stator assemblies can be set into plastic housings, due to the fact that the system creates very little heat. Further, with the motor's energy efficiency, it will be well suited for any application where a motor has limited energy to drive it. While development is still focused on replacing existing devices, Minato says that his motor has sufficient torque to power a vehicle. 





With the help of magnetic propulsion, it is feasible to attach a generator to the motor and produce more electric power than was put into the device. Minato says that average efficiency on his motors is about 330 percent. 

Mention of Over Unity devices in many scientific circles will draw icy skepticism. But if you can accept the idea that Minato's device is able to create motion and torque through its unique, sustainable permanent magnet propulsion system, then it makes sense that he is able to get more out of the unit than he puts in in terms of elctrical power. Indeed, if the device can produce a surplus of power for longer periods, every household in the land will want one. 




"I am not in this for the money," Minato says. "I have done well in my musical career, but I want to make a contribution to society -- helping the backstreet manufacturers here in Japan and elsewhere. I want to reverse the trends caused by major multinationals. There is a place for corporations. But as the oil industry has taught us, energy is one area where a breakthrough invention like this cannot be trusted to large companies." 

Minato was once close to making a deal with Enron. But today, he is firmly on a mission to support the small and the independent -- and to go worldwide with them and his amazing machine. "Our plan is to rally smaller companies and pool their talent, and to one day produce the technology across a*


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الادلة والبراهين على المحركات الدائمة الحركة لعل الله تعالى ينفع بها المسلمين*


الادلة والبراهين على المحركات الدائمة الحركة لعل الله تعالى ينفع بها المسلمين



* GMC HOLDING CORP, REMAT , RARE EARTH ELECTRO MAGNETIC ENGINE

محرك مغناطيسي يعمل على ادراة مولد كهرباء

تصنيع يدوى


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Lnh...layer_embedded*​


==================================

* Perendev magnetic motor 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiW...eature=related*​


==================================




* مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة 

مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها 

وكيف يمكن انتاج 800% فائض كهرباء اكثر من الاستهلاك لها 

اسس علمية لمعلومات غائبة عنا




المخططات بالمرفقات*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark.pdf‏ (687.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 43)



Electrical generator, self-powered .pdf‏ (1.10 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 53)



Electric motor, Ben Teal .pdf‏ (754.4 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 41)


====================================

===
* المزيد من المخططات للطاقة الحرة 


لعلها تساعد الكثيرين على فهم معنى الطاقة الحرة والطرق غير التقليدية للحصول عليها 


بالمرفقات

**الملفات المرفقة*



Fan Battery Pulser, Imhotep.pdf‏ (583.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 40)



Magnet motor, Charles Flynn.pdf‏ (1.82 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 41)



N-machine generator, Michael Faraday.pdf‏ (688.6 كي


===========================

* المزيد من مخططات الطاقة الحرة 


مع الاختراعات الجديدة وشرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عملها 
Acoustic water pumps: Bellocq, Dickinson and Benson 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.

Pancake Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5

Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark Chapter 5

Electrical generator, Alberto Molina-Martinez Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Joseph Cater Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Alfred Hubbard Chapter 5

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 5

Aspden Efect, Harold Aspden Chapter 5

Aerial system, Frank Prentice Chapter 5


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
المخطط بالمرفقات
*​
*الملفات المرفقة*



Tesla Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.pdf‏ (687.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 41)

==================================


* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6

Battery-pulser, Ron Pugh Chapter 6.

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 6

Automotive Relay battery pulser, Imhotep Chapter 6


المخطط بالمرفقات
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6.pdf‏ (583.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 44)



======================================

* -----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7

Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Raymond Phillips Chapter 7
Aerial system, Roy Meyers Chapter 7
Aerial system, Thomas Henry Moray Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7
الوثيقة بالمرفقات


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7..pdf‏ (341.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 38)







==========================



* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8


Clem engine, Richard Clem Chapter 8.

Compressed-air engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8
Compressed-air engine, Leroy Rogers Chapter 8.


Compressed-air tank, Scott Robertson Chapter 8.

Compressed-air/oil engine, Eber Van Valkenburg Chapter 8

Neal Compressed-air Engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8

Self-powered water-jet electrical generator Chapter 8
Turbine, Michael Eskeli, Chapter 8
Vortex tube, Chapter 8

Water-jet self-powered 800 watt generator Chapter 8.


*
*الملفات المرفقة*



Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8.pdf‏ (1.54 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 54)========================================


* ==
Co-axial Cable Electrets, Chapter 9

Electrets, Chapter 9

Pyramid, James Brock Chapter 9

Pyramid, Peter Grandics Chapter 9

Pyramid, Thomas Trawoeger Chapter 9

Stromerzeuger, Hans Coler Chapter 9

Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9


الملف بالمرفقات
====*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9.pdf‏ (598.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 37)






=====================


*مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة 

مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها 

وكيف يمكن انتاج 800% فائض كهرباء اكثر من الاستهلاك لها 

اسس علمية لمعلومات غائبة عنا




المخططات بالمرفقات

Change Player Size





Watch this video in a new window






FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M&feature=player_embedded

ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...ayer_embedded#* 


=========================
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDfN9pVF0g


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDfN9pVF0g*​


============================


----------



## hebaa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا اخي كل خير
و تصديقا لكلامك اخي...فقد تحريت عن الموضوع من قبل استاذ لدينا في الجامعه له علاقه بالامر ....و عندما سالته عن سبب عدم اعتماد الهيدروجين لدينا كطاقه بديله ....اخبرني بالحجج المعهودة ...و عندما بدئت مناقشته و رددت عليه ل حججه قال لي بصريح الهبارة ....الموضوع ممنوع من فوق و انا اكتر من هيك ما بقدر احكي ....!!!!!!!!!!

المهم اخي اريد ا ن تجيبنا على بعض الاسئله
1 -*.ماهو اعلى ضغط ممكن ان ينتجه حوض التحليل مع العلم انه يوجد عندي محول طاقه 12 فولت 100 امبير(مع امكانية التحكم في الامبير عن طريق خفض الجهدو رفعه )وحوض التفاعل يتحمل ضغط 8 بار 
لو قمنا بوضع خزا كمبريسور طبعا بعد الببلر و المجفف ليتم فيه تخزين الهيدروجين و يكون على المدخل ون وي فلف و على المخرج ايضا ... وبعد ذلك نوصله للمنزل بدون مانع ارتداد اللهب ..هل يحدث انفجار؟؟؟

2- لو قمت بعمل ثقوب عديدة في صفيحة الستانلس ستيل هل ستزيد كمية الغاز المنتج....؟؟؟
وماهو اقصى تيار يجب ان تستهلكه الخليه بحيث لا يكون هناك اهدار لطاقه مع العلم ان التيار عندي كان يتغير من 20 ل 40 و كانت كمية الانتاج نصف لتر لدقيقه......

الخليه تتكون من 8 الواح ستانليس ستيل مربوطين توالي و مستخدم محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بمعدل معلقة لكل لتر......
احاول ارفاق الصور لكن لا وسيله لدي لنقلهم الى الكمبيوتر حاليا*


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> جزاك الله عنا اخي كل خير
> و تصديقا لكلامك اخي...فقد تحريت عن الموضوع من قبل استاذ لدينا في الجامعه له علاقه بالامر ....و عندما سالته عن سبب عدم اعتماد الهيدروجين لدينا كطاقه بديله ....اخبرني بالحجج المعهودة ...و عندما بدئت مناقشته و رددت عليه ل حججه قال لي بصريح العبارة ....الموضوع ممنوع من فوق و انا اكتر من هيك ما بقدر احكي ....!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> المهم اخي اريد ا ن تجيبنا على بعض الاسئله
> ...


 السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
اولا اشكرك على التوضيح للاعضاء ماهو الخطر و سبب مهاجمة موضوعات الطاقة الحرة والبديلة 

حتى ياخذ حذرة كل من يريد ان يتعلمها او يتحدث عنها فهناك تتبع للعماء وطرد لهم من عملهم ومناصبهم ان قالوالحقيقة وخوفا على اولادهم واسرهم سكتوا مرغمين 

ولكن هذا الطلم والافقار للناس والتحكم فى ارزاق العباد له نهاية باذن الله تعالى 

فمن سنن الله تعالى انه كتب على دولة الظلم ان تزول 
فكل من يظلم ويمنع العلم فالله تعالى له بالمرصاد وهو يمهله ولايهمله 

===


> المهم اخي اريد ا ن تجيبنا على بعض الاسئله
> 1 -*.ماهو اعلى ضغط ممكن ان ينتجه حوض التحليل مع العلم انه يوجد عندي محول طاقه 12 فولت 100 امبير(مع امكانية التحكم في الامبير عن طريق خفض الجهدو رفعه )وحوض التفاعل يتحمل ضغط 8 بار *



يرجع هذا الى نوع الحوض 

الافضل عمله من حديد اليتحمل الضغط وسؤال مهندس او فنى متخصص عن سماكة الحيد المستخدم ونوعه غالبا من 3مم الى 4 مم 
وشاهد خلية سائق التاكسي الفلبينى دانيال دنجل Dingel Reactor Demonstration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_WJfFzBe28&feature=player_embedded


لاحظ حجم ومقاسات الصندوق الحديدى 

وعموما 

هو لايحتاج الى ضغط كبير كبير للغاز بداخله لان بداخل الصندوق خلية توليد الكهرباء واللتى تنتج الكهرباء اللزمة لتحليل الماء 
طبعا هنا لابد من عمل خلية صغيرة لانتاج الكهرباء من اندماج الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين وتستخدم الكهرباء الناتجه لتحليل اضعاف تلك المية من الغاز 

وهذا الفديو كان نتيجته ان تم حبس هذا المخترع بعد ان قدم للبشرية هذا الاختراع على الانترنت وتم الصاق الاتهامات له وهو في التسعين من عمرة

لهذا يجب الحذر من اعداء الطاقة الحرة 

وهو قد قاد سيارة التاكسي اللتى يعمل عليها لمدة 30 سنه بدون بنزين فقط بالماء 



> *لو قمنا بوضع خزا كمبريسور طبعا بعد الببلر و المجفف ليتم فيه تخزين الهيدروجين و يكون على المدخل ون وي فلف و على المخرج ايضا ... وبعد ذلك نوصله للمنزل بدون مانع ارتداد اللهب ..هل يحدث انفجار؟؟؟
> *



اسئل المختصين عن مواصفات ما تصنعه 

لان هناك مانع اتداد لهب بيتم تركيبه على شمعات اللحام وقطع المعادن ولحام الشكمان للسيارات 

لاخطر ان كان خروج الغاز تحت الضغط والسرعه المطلوبه 
اعلى من 5 بار على الاقل 
وتركيب عدد مانع اترداد لهب 5 على ااقل للتاكد تماما من ان النظام سيعمل بكفائة ولن يصل لهب الى الخزان والا سينفجر الخزان وهذ يتطلب من ان تراجع ويكون التصميم تحت اشراف مختصين 
يجب وضع مانع الارتداد بين خلية التحليل والخزان وبين الخزان و الشئ المستخدم مثل مولد الكهرباء او التدفئة او الطهى 

واسال الله تعالى ان ينفع بك المسلمين 




> *
> 2- لو قمت بعمل ثقوب عديدة في صفيحة الستانلس ستيل هل ستزيد كمية الغاز المنتج....؟؟؟
> وماهو اقصى تيار يجب ان تستهلكه الخليه بحيث لا يكون هناك اهدار لطاقه مع العلم ان التيار عندي كان يتغير من 20 ل 40 و كانت كمية الانتاج نصف لتر لدقيقه......
> 
> الخليه تتكون من 8 الواح ستانليس ستيل مربوطين توالي و مستخدم محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بمعدل معلقة لكل لتر......*





لابد من صور لمعرفه السبب والتوصيلات 

عموما التجارب هى اللتى ستوصلك الى افضل تصميم 

ويمكنك تجريب خلية انتاج الغاز على كهرباء 220 فولت و5 امبير واكثر من 14 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 

الشرح الكامل لها هنا 

الرابط 
طريقة تحويل السيارة للعمل بالماء والهيدروجين بديلا عن البنزين والتلوث

http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_41226.html


----------



## د حسين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*بالأرقام*

بعد التحية 
ذكر فجر الصباح :ويمكنك تجريب خلية انتاج الغاز على كهرباء 220 فولت و5 امبير واكثر من 14 لتر غاز بالدقيقة .
أقول باختصار شديد ان محرك سيارة صغير مثال 1000 سي سي يعني أن المحرك يستهلك من الغاز المنتج لديك نصف هذه الكمية اي 500 سي سي في كل دورة وبالتالي اذا دار بسرعة 1000 دورة بالدقيقة ( وهي السرعة البسيط التي يدور بها المحرك اثناء الوقوف ) ولا تكفي لسير المركبة ) فسوف يستهلك 500 × 1000 = 500000 سي سي اي 500 ليتر في الدقيقة وانت لم تحضر سوى 14 ليتر فمن اين ستأتي بالكمية الباقية وهي كبيرة جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا مثال بسيط والتفاصيل أكثر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاحقا ...


----------



## بخيت سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان يقترب اليوم الذى يفتح الله فيه على الانسانية بهذه المخترعات العظيمة
بخيت


----------



## hebaa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بدي اسئلك اخي حسين ان كنت قمت بتجريب الخليه ....او قمت بتشغيل سيارتك على الغاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان كان الجواب لا ....فلماا كل ها الجدال و النقاش .....وما الي تبغيه من وراءة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يهديك بدل ما ضل تجادل لمجرد المجادله روح شتغل وجرب بلك طلعة معك نتائج نفعتك ونفعت اهلك ..........
الله يهديك!!!!


----------



## hebaa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اما اخي فجر الصباح....فقد اكملت التجارب و ستطعت انتاج 2 لتر لكل دقيقه وذلك بتثقيب الواح الستانلس ....حيث وجدت انه كلما زدت الثقوب زاد التفاعل.....لكن بقي علي تشغيل مولد الكهرباء....وقمت بالتجريب لكنه لم يعمل .....لا ادر ماا افعل حتى ااشغله....علما باني وضعته دون ضغط....مباشرة من الانتاج


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> اما اخي فجر الصباح....فقد اكملت التجارب و ستطعت انتاج 2 لتر لكل دقيقه وذلك بتثقيب الواح الستانلس ....حيث وجدت انه كلما زدت الثقوب زاد التفاعل.....لكن بقي علي تشغيل مولد الكهرباء....وقمت بالتجريب لكنه لم يعمل .....لا ادر ماا افعل حتى ااشغله....علما باني وضعته دون ضغط....مباشرة من الانتاج



ملاحظة صغيرة 
ان العضو د حسين لا يعلم الفرق بين الوقود الهيدروكسي والبنزين ولا حتى الغاز الطبيعي 

فاهيدروكسي اقل فى الاستهلاك الى الربع من الغاز الطيعي 

فان سرنا على كلامه فان السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي ستحتاج الى شاحنه او باص ليحمل لها خزان الغاز 

لا اعلم سبب المجادلة ومحاوله التضليل للقارى بتلك المشاركات اللتى لا هدف لها الا استمرار العرب فى مؤخرة ركب التكنولوجيا 


لعل الاعضاء يعلموا سبب الهجوم على تلك التكنولوجيا وسبب التعتيم عليها ورفضها 

=====



اليك التفاصيل من موقع متخصص فى الطاقة الحرة والمشف عليه استاذ بالجامعه 





http://pesn.com/2009/12/22/9501597_Watercar_electric_generators_on_hydroxy_water/

ساكتب لك بعض الترجمة للتسهيل 



Running electric generators on nothing but water

هذا المولد يعمل فقط على الماء كوقود 
لا شئ غير الماء 


The 16,000+ member Watercar Yahoo! group has recently been discussing a couple of new claims of people running a several-kW generator that usually runs on fossil fuel, but running it on hydroxy and water mist instead, producing several kilowatts of electrical power.

ال 16000 الستة عشر الف عضو المشتركين في موقع السيارة اللتى تعمل بالماء على شبكة ياهو للانترنت 
يتحدثون الان عن الجديد وهو ان هناك العديد من المشتركين استطاعوا ان يجعلوا الكثير من مولدات الكهرباء المختلفة القدرة الكهربية واللتى كانت تعمل بالبنزين او غيره 
الى ان تعمل فقط بالماء كوقود لها 
نعم باستخدام الماء وغاز الهيدروكسي = الهيدروجين + الاكسجين 
وينتج من تلك المولدات عدة كيلوواتات من الكهرباء 
------ بمعنى انه يتم استخدام جزء من الكهرباء لانتاج غاز الهيدروكسي بالتحليل الكهربي للماء وتكملة الباقي ببخار الماء او رزاز الماء من نفاث له كما بالصور اللتى بالمرفقات 




Can a 5.5-kW Genset be run on water?


هل يمكن لمولد كهراء بقدرة 5.5-kW 
نعم 5 ونصف كيلووات ان يعمل بالماء فقط ؟


Diagram from a section titled "Running an Electrical Generator without Fossil Fuel" found on pages 50-59 in the Chapter10.pdf document by Patrick Kelly (who comments below).

التفاضيل لتلك التقنية تجدها فى الصفحة 50 الى 59 فى شرح تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء بدون وقود تقليدي مثل البنزين 

الملف مرفوع بالمنتدى ويمكن تنزيله 


by Charles Couch 

اسم مولف تلك الكتب والتكنولوجيا 
for Pure Energy Systems News 



Patrick Kelly, a major documenter of the free energy open source movement, recently reported that three people who live near him had extracted 4 kilowatts of power from a generator (rated for 5.5 kW output) running 100% on 3 liter/minute of hydroxy and cold water fog, using no fossil fuel at all. The system is documented on pages 50-59 of the latest update of the famous Chapter10.pdf document [1.3 Mb] which is pretty much the most referenced beginners guide to hydroxy research.

قد وجد Patrick Kelly
ان هناك كثيرين حوله مما يعملون على تلك التكنولوجيا 
انهم استطاعوا تشغيل مولد كهرباء بقدرة 4 كيلووات من مولدا اقصي قدرة له 5 ونصف كيلووات 
وذالك باستخدام الماء فقط كوقود 100% ماء فقط
ولم يتم استخدام البنزين او الوقود التقليدي له 
وتم عمل ذالك بواسطة استخدام 3 لتر غاز هيدروكسي بالدقيقة + بالاضافة الى التكملة برزاز الماء - رش الماء - تنفيث الماء - بخاخ للماء 
و لم يتم استخدام الوقود التقليدي من بنزين بدائله نهائيا 



The announcement was made in the Watercar Yahoo egroup. As detractors attacked the claim, John Manning posted that he had run his house on a similar generator for 2 and 1/2 years. He then went to a diesel generator that used 15% diesel and produced more power.

وهنا مثال اخر لاحد اعضاء موقع السيارة اللتى تعمل بالماء على موقع ياهو 

قد قام بتشغيل منزله وامداده بالكهرباء ن مولد للكهرباء يعمل بالماء فقط لمدة 2 عام ونصف العام 
ما يزيد عن السنتين ونصف
وبعد تلك الفترة تم التغيير الى مولد يعمل بالديزل وقد جعله يستهلك 15% ديزل والباقي ماء 

واكتشف ان محرك الديزل اصبح يعطة قوة اكثبر وقدرة كهرية اكبر من المعتاد مع استخدام الماء كوقود له

=======================================

ومن هذا الشرح السابق 

عليك احد اثنين 
الاول 
ان تضيف الى مدخل الهواء نفاث للماء لمساعدة المحرك على الدوران 
مع رفع كمية الغاز الى 3لتر دقيقة 

الثانى 
ان كنت لاترد الماء 
فعليك باغلاق مدخال الهواء نهائيا واستخدام غاز الهيدروكسي فقط 

هنا المحرك سيعمل تحت ظروف الفاكيوم 


-------

فقد سبق ان شرحت بدورة الهيدروجين الفراق بي غاز لهيدروكسي مع الهواء الجوى وان سيجعلنا نستهلك كمية كبيرة منه 

وانه عند منع الهواء الجوى فسنحتاج الى كميات صغيرة منه 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الوثيقة تم رفعها بالمرفقات 

من الصفحة 50 الى 59 ستجد الشرح الكامل 

ماهى قدرة المولد وسعته اللترية لديك ؟


----------



## hebaa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

[جزاك الله اخي عني وعن كل المسلمين كل الخير .... حقيقتا لا ادري كيف اشكرك .....
لكني اعلم ان الله سيجزيك بصدق نواياك وحسن اعمالك .......ولا احد اكرم من الله.....

ساجرب و اعود


----------



## د حسين (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*عودة الى الأرقام*



> ملاحظة صغيرة
> ان العضو د حسين لا يعلم الفرق بين الوقود الهيدروكسي والبنزين ولا حتى الغاز الطبيعي
> 
> فاهيدروكسي اقل فى الاستهلاك الى الربع من الغاز الطيعي
> ...


 

الأخ المحترم فجر الصباح تحدثت بالأرقام عن حاجة سيارة صغيرة للغاز( على شكل غاز ) ......ويبدو انك لاتعرف ان خزان الغاز الطبيعي الموجود بالسيارات الحالية يكون على شكل سائل لأنه تحت ضغط وبالتالي لا يأخذ حجما كبيرا ويتحول الى غاز بالضغط الجوي وبشكل تقريبي فان كل واحد ليتر من الغاز الطبيعي السائل يتحول الى سبعة آلاف ليتر غاز غازي ولايحتاج لشاحنة ...لذا يرجى عدم الخلط وتبين قبل ان ترد بردود ساخرة .... ثم انك سخرت مرارا من كتاب الفيزياء المسلية فهل قرأته ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقرأه قبل ان ترد عليه ففيه توضيح للأفكار الواهمة التي تبني عليها اسس اختراعاتك 
أما بالنسبة للأخ هبة : أقول اني خبـير بشؤون الغازات وخاصة الأوكسجين وقد أنجزت في العام الماضي جهاز توليد الأوكسجين من الهواء مباشرة من الهواء المضغوط بطريقة PSA وتعني Pressure Swing Adsorptionوبهذا تكون سوريا أول دولة عربية تمتلك هذه التكنولولجيا بعد تسع دول بالعالم كانت ومازالت تحتكر سر هذه التكنولوجيا حيث انطلق الاختراع من أمريكا منذ حوالي ثلاثين سنة وتسرب لأوروبا بعد حوالي عشر سنوات ثم الصين وأخيرا توصلنا الى انتاجه عمليا بشكل صناعي ونسوقه الآن للدول العربية وهذا مفيد جدا للمشافي حيث يقدم الأوكسجين مباشرة لشبكة المشفى بضغط خمسة بار وبنقاوة 94% وبكلفة تقل سبع مرات عن سعر الأوكسجين بالطرق المعروفة اضافة الى الاستغناء عن نقل الاسطوانات الفولاذية وفك وتركيب وغير ذلك وهومطابق لمواصفة عالمية ISO 10083 الخاصة بالأوكسجين الطبي المولد بطريقة PSA ..... اخواني الأعزاء سأنشر بحثا مفصلا عن هذه التكنولوجيا اذا اعجبكم الموضوع ....علما اننا لم نخترعه ولكننا استطعنا تفكيك أسرار التصنيع وأنتجناه ) ولكن أرجو أن تعلموا أنه بالعلم تتقدم الأمم وايضا بالبحث العلمي وليس بالعناد والغباء ؟؟؟؟ قصدت بهذا المثال انني أجرب ما يقترب من العقل والمنطق ويؤيد العلم ( أخي العزيز لايجوز تجريب ما ثبت فشله والمحرك دائم الحركة ثابت فشله بعد تجريب خمسمئة سنة وعلى كل الأصعدة ولدى كل الشعوب وما تجده على صفحات الانترنت كله كذب وخداع ) ....وشكرا​


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*وما تجده على صفحات الانترنت كله كذب وخداع*



د حسين قال:


> الأخ المحترم فجر الصباح تحدثت بالأرقام عن حاجة سيارة صغيرة للغاز( على شكل غاز ) ......ويبدو انك لاتعرف ان خزان الغاز الطبيعي الموجود بالسيارات الحالية يكون على شكل سائل لأنه تحت ضغط وبالتالي لا يأخذ حجما كبيرا ويتحول الى غاز بالضغط الجوي وبشكل تقريبي فان كل واحد ليتر من الغاز الطبيعي السائل يتحول الى سبعة آلاف ليتر غاز غازي ولايحتاج لشاحنة ...لذا يرجى عدم الخلط وتبين قبل ان ترد بردود ساخرة .... ثم انك سخرت مرارا من كتاب الفيزياء المسلية فهل قرأته ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقرأه قبل ان ترد عليه ففيه توضيح للأفكار الواهمة التي تبني عليها اسس اختراعاتك
> أما بالنسبة للأخ هبة : أقول اني خبـير بشؤون الغازات وخاصة الأوكسجين وقد أنجزت في العام الماضي جهاز توليد الأوكسجين من الهواء مباشرة من الهواء المضغوط بطريقة psa وتعني pressure swing adsorptionوبهذا تكون سوريا أول دولة عربية تمتلك هذه التكنولولجيا بعد تسع دول بالعالم كانت ومازالت تحتكر سر هذه التكنولوجيا حيث انطلق الاختراع من أمريكا منذ حوالي ثلاثين سنة وتسرب لأوروبا بعد حوالي عشر سنوات ثم الصين وأخيرا توصلنا الى انتاجه عمليا بشكل صناعي ونسوقه الآن للدول العربية وهذا مفيد جدا للمشافي حيث يقدم الأوكسجين مباشرة لشبكة المشفى بضغط خمسة بار وبنقاوة 94% وبكلفة تقل سبع مرات عن سعر الأوكسجين بالطرق المعروفة اضافة الى الاستغناء عن نقل الاسطوانات الفولاذية وفك وتركيب وغير ذلك وهومطابق لمواصفة عالمية iso 10083 الخاصة بالأوكسجين الطبي المولد بطريقة psa ..... اخواني الأعزاء سأنشر بحثا مفصلا عن هذه التكنولوجيا اذا اعجبكم الموضوع ....علما اننا لم نخترعه ولكننا استطعنا تفكيك أسرار التصنيع وأنتجناه ) ولكن أرجو أن تعلموا أنه بالعلم تتقدم الأمم وايضا بالبحث العلمي وليس بالعناد والغباء  ؟؟؟؟ قصدت بهذا المثال انني أجرب ما يقترب من العقل والمنطق ويؤيد العلم ( أخي العزيز لايجوز تجريب ما ثبت فشله والمحرك دائم الحركة ثابت فشله بعد تجريب خمسمئة سنة وعلى كل الأصعدة ولدى كل الشعوب ) ....وشكرا​


 اذا عملنا بنصيحتك وطبقا لما تظنه انت 


> وما تجده على صفحات الانترنت كله كذب وخداع


<

فان رودودك كلها كذب وخداع 

لاننا لايجب ان نصدقها فكل مايكتب على الانترنت من وجهة نظرك انت انها كلها كذب وخداع 
ولم نجد ادله علمية توكد رفضك للتكنوجيا سوى رايك الشخصي 

بالاضافة الى اصرارك على عدم الاعتذار على اساءاتك للاخرين واستمرارك فى رفض احترام اراء الاخرين 
وان يكون ردك مزود بالادلة و


> بالبحث العلمي وليس بالعناد والغباء ؟؟



لقد تعلمت منك شيئا بسيطا 



> اقرأه قبل ان ترد عليه ففيه توضيح للأفكار الواهمة التي تبني عليها اسس اختراعاتك





ملحوظة من الغباء ان تنسب الاختراعات الى 
معذرة اريد ان اعرف من الغبي الذى قال لك انها اختراعاتى 

مشكورا راجع طبيبك الخاص حتى لاتهاجم العلم والتكنولوجيا بافكار واهمة ليس لها اسس علمية 

فهل الاختراعات للعلماء مثل تسلا و المخترع اليابانى والامريكى والاسترالى هى اختراعى 

عليك اخى الكريم احترام الاخرين ولا تدخل وتستهزى بهم وتظن انك اعلم اهل الارض عليك ان تفيق من تلك الاوهام


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعلم كيف تحول سيارتك لتعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين والسولار وقل وداعا لتلوث البيئة*

حتى لا ياتئ الينا جاهل فيقول عن جهل ان تلك اختراعات لفلان 

فها هى الادلة ومواقعها على الانترنت للتاكد منها 

و منها هذا الموقع 
http://waterpoweredcar.com/
ومعناه السيارة اللتى تعمل بوقود الماء 
http://waterpoweredcar.com/


الاسلوب الاول 


 * شركة جانابكس اليابانية 

تنتج سيارة تستخدنم الماء فقط وقود لها 

لا بنزين 
لاسولار 

لا ديزل

لا غازطبيعي

فقط الماء 
سواء ماء المطر او البحر 

او حتى الشاي الياباني


من اليابان 


رابط الفديو من قناة تلفاز ال CNN العربية 


http://www.zshare.net/video/61149939d32e576b/


http://www.zshare.net/video/61149939d32e576b/

صورة وحدة توليد الكهرباء 
الصندوق الابيض 

ووحدة تحليل الماء بجوارها بالصندوق الاسود 

لاحظ اسلاك وخراطيم التوصيل بينهم 







صورة السيارة 






*​

هذه السيارة حجة على الاغبياء واصحاب العناد 

تلك السيارة تستخدم الماء فقط للتشغيل وتقوم الخلية الداخلية بتحليل الماء الى هيدروجين واكسجين منفصلين عن بعضهما البعض ويتم تمرير تلك الغازات الى وحدة انتاج الكهرباء اللتى تعمل على اعادة دمج الهيدروجين والاكسجين معا لتتولد اضعاف الطاقة الكهربية اللتى تكفي لسير السيار ة واعادة تحليل المزيد من الماء 

الغريب هنا ان تجد البعض يقول مساحيل فالطاقة لاتفنى ولاتستحدث من عدم 
وقد نسوا شيئين الاول 
ان هذا القانون من وضع البشر وممكن ان يكون خطاء ويتم اثبات ذالك بالمستقبل فالبعض يعتر هذا القانون ربه الاعلى الذى لاجدال فيه ونسي انه من وضع البشر الذين يخطؤن 
الثانى ان هناك فرق بين استخدام الكهرباء لتحرير طاقة كامنه بالماء وبين تحويل الطاقة من صيغه الى اخرى 

الوقود هنا ماء فقط 

لتر من الماء كل 80 كيلومتر 
والعادم بخار الماء الذى يمكن تبريده وتجميعه مرة اخرى لاعادة استخدامه مرات ومرات 

فمن اراد ان يكب الخبر فليئتنا بالدليل العلمى من الانترنت المسموع والمقرؤء 
وان لم يكن لديه ادله علمية وسوى النفى والتكذيب فانصحه بان يذهب الى طبيبعه الخاص 
فالتكنولوجيا قادمة لامحالة 

اليكم رابط الخبر والفديو من وكالة رويتر للانباء 

http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=84561
Water Powered Cars or Hydrogen/Oxygen Powered Cars, using 100% water as fuel is real. 

يمكن وضع العنوان الذى بالاسفل فى جوجل وتسوى بحث لتجد الفديو وكذالك فى يتيوب 
*H2O Car - Water Powered Car*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jivb7lupDNU


-----------------------------------------


المزيد هنا من شرح للسيارة والخلية بالكامل وطريقة عملها باسلوب علمى 

http://www.rexresearch.com/genepax/genepax.htm
 
----------------
*JAPANESE WATER CAR FUEL CELL INTERNALS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuOp_9U3UeI&feature=related

---------------
*NEW !!! Water Powered Car Made In Japan*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MAlAz3lBps&feature=related

--------------------------

*How Genepax water fuel cell car works*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMPdbRuadVo&feature=related

-----------------------

ملحوظة هامة جدا 

هذه ليست سيارتى او اختراعى كما يدعي البعض على كذبا 

فهى لمخترع يابانى 




http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=7&ct=image&ved=0CBoQ9QEwBg


الاسلوب الثانى 

سيارة بمحرك عادى بنزين ويتم التحول الى الماء والهيدروجين كوقود 
وقل وداعا للبنزين 

فهى طريقة سهلة جدا تهتمد على اسطوانه بها الهيدروجين 
يتم استخدام كميات صغيرة جدا لعمل الاحتراق ويتم رش وقذف الماء داخل السلندر ليتخول الى بخار ماء ويتم دوران بالمحرك بنظرية المحركات البخارية 

خزان الماء 5لترات وليس 40 لتر كما الحال مع البنزين 
فالماء نعمة من الله تعالى لنا 
وقد جعل فيها اسرارا عجيبة وغريبة 
وهو الوقود الوحيد الذى لاينفذ ابدا ولا يلوصث البيئة ابدا 
* سيارة مخترع رابع 



-








=================

**Japanese hydrogenic car*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KFO...56984FE6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=75
* 

===================**


-
لنوع اخر من طرق التحول الى استخدام الماء كوقود
Car Runs With WATER car gas conversion save gas water to hho
http://www.zshare.net/video/611451023bf9b3cd/


http://www.zshare.net/download/611445945e2b441c/


المزيد من الروابط 
**REPORT FROM JAPAN WATER POWERED CAR - PART 1 of 2*

فديو يشرح كيف تعمل السيارة بالماء كوقود 
وهى فرصة لمن اراد ان يتعلم طريقة بسيطة وسهله لتحويل سيارته للعمل بالماء 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aZL8JxAXFs
*REPORT FROM JAPAN WATER POWERED CAR - PART 2 of 2*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp9myUApAkI&feature=related



* من اراد ان ينقل هذا الموضوع الى منتديات او مواقع اخري فله ذالك ويمكنه ان يكتبه باسمه ولا داعى لان يذكر انه منقول 

فهذا العلم نقدمه لوجه الله تعالي 
*

ملحوظة هذا المخترع للسيارة الباص اللتى تعمل بالماء يابانى ايضا 
وليست سيارتى او اختراعى كما يدعى بعض المكذبين الذين لاهم لهم الا العمل على تكذيب كل مشروعه يكون سبب فى نهوض الامة وتقدمها 

=============================

الاسلوب الثالث

وهو لمخترع بسيط
سائق لتاكسي او سائق لسيارة اجرة 

ا
* من دولة الفلبين 

المخترع وسائق التاكسي 

دانيال دنجل

الذى استطاع ان يحول سيارة التاكسي لتعمل على الماء وتحرقه فقط 
وعادم السيارة بخار ماء فقط 
لاتلوث للبيئة 
وقد قاد سيارتة لمدة 30 عاما باضافة بعض الماء لوحدة التحليل كل صباح ومنها استطاع الانفاق على اسرتة 


وهنا فديو نادر له يشرح كيف عمل هذا على السيارة

http://www.zshare.net/video/61150528a9fe030f/

http://www.zshare.net/video/61150528a9fe030f/







*​

*A Filipino Inventor created the Water Car Before China, USA and Japan took credit ABS-CBN News*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ubY25mClGQ


-------------------------------

*============
* *Coche de Hidrogeno Filipino - Daniel Dingel ( 1 de 2)*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLyk9hj5wEg
* 

-------------------------------------------

ملحوظة هذا المخترع فلبينى وتلك سيارته اللتى قادها بالماء فقط وقد قال وداها للبنزين منذ اكثر من 30 عاما 

============

وهذ اسلوب رابع 
للتحول الى الماء 

والمخترع تايوانى او كورى 
* * نموذج ثالث 





=







لمخترع ثالث لسيارة تعمل على الماء وتحويله وقود بدل البنزين


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/


http://www.zshare.net/video/6114379946d24f04/* 


========================
تلك ادلة من الانترنت فمن يقول لكم انها اوهام بدون ان ياتى بما يخالفها من الانترنت فعليه ان يذهب الى الطبيب فورا ولا يسئ الى الاخرين 

ومن اراد ان يغلق عقول الاخرين عن التكنولوجيا بحجه ان كل ما يوجد على الانترنت كذب 

فعليه ان يذهب الى طبيبه ليخبره ماهو معنى الكذب 
لان الشك والتكذيب مرض نفسي لابد من علاجه 

فلا يصح هدم تعب ومجهود الاخرين من بحث وكتابة موضوعات عن التكنولوجيا بسخص رفض عقله قبولها ويريد فرض رايه بالقوة عليهم ليظلوا متخلفين عن العلم 

النقاش العلمى يكون بادلة من على الانترنت 

فاين مواقعكم التى تثبت عكس ذالك


----------



## abbo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ فجر الصباح استفدنا كثيرا من مواضيعك ومشاركاتك ولكن (لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والاذي)
اذا كنت فعلا مقتنعا بما تقول فدع عنك الكلام وعليك بالفعل والا فلا تلومن الا نفسك اذا تهجم عليك احدهم فالعين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادي اظلم وانا لن اسكت علي اتهامات باطلة للاعضاء فانت لا تعلم ما في قلوب الناس ولا تستطيع اصلا ان تحاسبهم 
عليك بنفسك ومن كان مخطئا فهناك ادارة تستطيع ان تحكم


----------



## hebaa (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم فجر الصباح ارجوا التكرم برد علي باقرب وقت
اريد ان اسئلك عن الكمية المثلى باللترات التي يجب ان ينتجها استهلاك 1000وات من الكهرباء
علما بان الدائرة يتغير انتاجها من نص الى 2 لتر بالدقيقه وطبعا بناءعلى زيادة الامبير من 5 الى 50
اريد ان اعلم ما هو الانتاج الامثل بالنسبه للامبير 

ان كان عندك معلومات في هذا الموضوع ارجوا الا تبخل علينا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hebaa (1 يناير 2010)

سؤال مهم جدا...ارجوا الاجابة عليه
اخي ...كمية الغاز المنتج تعتمد على الوات ولا الامبيييييييييييير؟؟؟؟


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ياغالي علي موضوعاتك الشيقه مع تحياتي وشكرآ:75:


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

جهد كبير من المميز جدا 
مشكور


----------



## دلوفان69 (15 يناير 2010)

وأنا اشتريه بأي سعر ولكن يكون جاهزا


----------



## وليد رشيد (16 يناير 2010)

وانا ايضا اريد المحرك او خليه انتاج الهيدروجين علي الاقل


----------



## ricielectric (16 يناير 2010)

*hydrogen Generator you can build yourself*

hydrogen Generator you can build yourself


----------



## malakwt (19 يناير 2010)

مجهود كبير سوف احاول ان اجربه وارى النتيجة شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو محمد العبيدي (21 يناير 2010)

تسلم يا غالي على هذي المعلومات


----------



## color3000 (21 مارس 2010)

يا بنى الله يعينك.
الفكرة منطقية معقولة بس مين اللى ها ينتج ؟؟؟


----------



## neseergolden (26 مارس 2010)

thanks for this files


----------



## فاتح مجد (27 مارس 2010)

المي للشرب يا شباب يا حلوين 
حاجتكن خيال عادين
وروحو اشتغلو بالرياح والسمس
بدك توصل كذا دينمو
ومين بدو يدور هدول الدينامويات
محك من المريخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فاتح مجد (27 مارس 2010)

الطاقة لا ت
اتي من العدم يا شباب
حط بالدست بيطلع بالكبجة


----------



## يحى الوافى (3 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الذى سخر لنا هذا وما كنا لة مقرنين---ومااوتيتم من العلم الا قليل


----------



## محمد الحوثري (6 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الاعضاء الاجتبه على سؤالى حيث انى عملت خلية تحليل هيدروجين من الواح من السالستيل ستة الواح وقمت بربطها مع بعض وعملت منها اثنين وربط كل ستة الواح مع قطب سالن وسيه مع قطب موجب واحظرت الماء ووضعت فيه بيكربونات الصوديوم ( البكمبودر) ولكن الذى حصل ان الماء سخن ولم يحصل شى وعندما قربت الولاعه الى الماء ايضا لم يحصل شى المفروض انه اذا كان اكسجين وهيدروجين ان يحصل احتراق ارجو الرد سريعا اخوكم محمد الحوثري


----------



## محمد الحوثري (6 أبريل 2010)

*لقد جربت ولم يحصل شى ارجو المساعده من الاخوان*

الاخوه الاعضاء والمختصين ارجو الاجابه على اسئلتى لقد قمت بعمل خليه من الواح السانلستيل وهى سي الواح وقمت بربطها مع بعض وعملت منها اثنين وقمت بعد ذلك بربطها فى الكهرباء ووضعتها فى ماء به كربونات الصوديوم (البكمبودر ) وقمت بتوصيل الكهرباء الذى حصل انه ضهرت فقاعت على الالواح وايضا سخن الماؤ الموجود فى الخليه بسرعه كانه سخان ماء وللتاكد قمت بيقريب عود ثقاب او ولاعه من الماء ولكن للاسف لم يحصل شى اين هو الاكسجين والهيدروجين الناتج من التحليل المفروض انه يحصل احترق عند تقريب عود الثقاب المعنى انه الناتج بخار ماء ساخن لااكثر اين هو الاختراع يا اخوه ارجو المساعده فى ذللك وشكرا اخوكم محمد الحوثري ارجو الرد العاجل


----------



## محمد الحوثري (6 أبريل 2010)

من الاخوه المختصين ارجو الاجابه سريعا على سؤالى ارجوككككككككم الرد ما الذى حصل واذا كنت اخطات وين الخطاء ارجو منكم الرد وشكرا اخوكم محمد الحوثري


----------



## محمد الحوثري (6 أبريل 2010)

من الاخوه المختصين ارجو الاجابه سريعا على سؤالى ارجوككككككككم الرد ما الذى حصل واذا كنت اخطات وين الخطاء ارجو منكم الرد وشكرا اخوكم محمد الحوثري


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أبريل 2010)

*شاب عربي ينتج وقود الماء لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء والسيارات*

السلام عليكم

هنا نجاح لاحد الشباب العربي الذى استطاع باماكنياته المحدودة من خوض التجارب والبحث العلمى والدراسة والعمل المتواصل والتغلب على التجارب الفاشلة ليصل فى النهاية الى النجاح 
ويتوصى الى كيف يمكن تحويل الماء الى وقود 
نظيف صديق للبيئة غير ملوث وبديل عن المشتقات البترولية اللتى قد لاتكون متوفرة احيانا او نادرة او غالية جدا فى تكلفتها 


ونشاهد من خلا الفدجيةو المصور له انه استطاع تشغيل مولد للكهرباء على الهيدروجين والاكسجين الناتجين من تحليل الماء 

او التفاعل الكميائي للماء 


اسم هذا المخترع 

ربيع ابراهيم


الرابط 



مولد كهرباء يعمل على الماء فقط h2o hydrogen water

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUm9tfpat9E&feature=player_embedded




http://www.youtube.com/user/rabieibrahim


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أبريل 2010)

الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين و الأكسجين و استخدامهم كوقود








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMztWLKrSfE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMztWLKrSfE&feature=related


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

* أخي فجر الصباح
وما استنتجته من الفيديو هو أن الوقود ليس ماء، وإنما هيدروجين
وأن الهيدروجين يتم الحصول عليه بالتحليل الكهربي للماء
أي أننا نعطي الماء "طاقة" كهربية، ثم نعيد اتحاد الماء بالهيدروجين في خلية الوقود لنحصل على "طاقة" مرة أخرى
فكيف تعمل السيارة إذا بدون أي مصدر طاقة خارجي سوى الماء (هذا إذا اعتبرنا الماء طاقة) إذا كنا نحتاج بالفعل لمصدر طاقة لتحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين
معذرة، أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة إذ ربما التبس علي الأمر​ *​


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> * أخي فجر الصباح
> وما استنتجته من الفيديو هو أن الوقود ليس ماء، وإنما هيدروجين
> وأن الهيدروجين يتم الحصول عليه بالتحليل الكهربي للماء
> أي أننا نعطي الماء "طاقة" كهربية، ثم نعيد اتحاد الماء بالهيدروجين في خلية الوقود لنحصل على "طاقة" مرة أخرى
> ...


هناك فرق بين تحرير الطاقة الكامنه وتحويل الطاقة من جهاز الى اخر 

فالطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة فى المفاعلات النووية تنتج لنا ملايين من الاضعاف للطاقة الكهربية 

فمن اين اتت مع العلم ان عدد البروتونات والالكترونات للذرات ثابت 
فمثلا يتم شطر ذرة الهليوم لنحصل على ذرتين من اليدروجين وطاقة حرارية عالية جدا فمن اين اتت تلك الطاقة الحرارية 
مع العلم بات العدد لمكونات الذرات ثابت 

والماء خلقه الله تعالى لنا وجعل منه اسرار الحياه وجعل به خاصية عدم النفاذ ابدا حتى ان استخدمناه كوقود فلن ينفد لانه الوحيد البذى ان احترق عادج ليصير ماء مرة اخرى باءذن اله تعالى 

وهو الوحيد الذى يقبل احتمال الحرارة العالية 

فان اردت ان تتعرف على المزيد فيمكنك قراءة موضوع دورة فى طاقة الهيدروجين 
فمحرك الاحتراق الداخلى تزداد كفاءته وطاقة الحركية الى 300 % عند استخدام غاز الهيدروكسي مع حقن الماء المباشر وهذا مصدر الفائض الكبير للطاقة 

وحتى لا اعيد ماقد شرحته يمكنك الاطلاع على الموضوات بالمنتدى عن وقود الماء واسرارة العجيبه اللتى جعلها الله تعالى فيه وحده


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

الذرة أمر مختلف، فعندما نتحدث عن تفاعل الماء نحن نتحدث عن الكيمياء التقليدية، وتفاعلات لا تحدث داخل نواة الذرة
والفارق الآخر بين الذرة وبين ما نتحدث عنه هو فارق بديهي للغاية
فالتفاعلات النووية سواء كانت انشطارية أو اندماجية تنتج عنها مواد جديدة، ولتحويل المواد الجديدة الناتجة إلى المواد الأصلية الداخلة في التفاعل نحتاج -بداهة- إلى إعطاء المواد الناتجة طاقة لتتحول إلى طاقة كامنة
أما ما تتحدث أنت عنه هو أنك تأتي بالماء (المادة الأصلية) وتحللها، باستعمال طاقة ثم تحرر طاقتها الكامنة ويحدث هذا داخل المحرك، وتكون نواتج التفاعل هو الماء أي المادة الأصلية مرة أخرى، وهذا فارق جوهري بين المثال النووي الذي ذكرته وبين محرك الماء، فنواتج التفاعل النووي تختلف عن دواخله
بينما أنت تقول أن الداخل ماء والخارج نفس الماء

أما النقطة الأخرى فهي كفاءة المحرك التي تساوي 300% ولم أفهم 300% من ماذا


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> الذرة أمر مختلف، فعندما نتحدث عن تفاعل الماء نحن نتحدث عن الكيمياء التقليدية، وتفاعلات لا تحدث داخل نواة الذرة
> والفارق الآخر بين الذرة وبين ما نتحدث عنه هو فارق بديهي للغاية
> فالتفاعلات النووية سواء كانت انشطارية أو اندماجية تنتج عنها مواد جديدة، ولتحويل المواد الجديدة الناتجة إلى المواد الأصلية الداخلة في التفاعل نحتاج -بداهة- إلى إعطاء المواد الناتجة طاقة لتتحول إلى طاقة كامنة
> أما ما تتحدث أنت عنه هو أنك تأتي بالماء (المادة الأصلية) وتحللها، باستعمال طاقة ثم تحرر طاقتها الكامنة ويحدث هذا داخل المحرك، وتكون نواتج التفاعل هو الماء أي المادة الأصلية مرة أخرى، وهذا فارق جوهري بين المثال النووي الذي ذكرته وبين محرك الماء، فنواتج التفاعل النووي تختلف عن دواخله
> ...



ادرس نظريات عمل المحركات وستعرف الفرق ولماذا !

اتمنى الا تتهمنى مرة اخرى باننى اكتب اجابات غبية من وجهة نظرك الشخصية او اتهرب من الرد 

عموما الرد كتبته اكثر من مرة ردا على بعض الاغبياء والحمقى الذين لاتقبل عقولهم العلم الحديث والتكنولوجيا ستجد الشرح كاملا مكتوبا فى اكثر من موضوع فلاداعى لاضاعه الوقت لكتابه مرة اخرى فطالب العلم يبحث عن طلبه ولا ينتظر من يعطيه العلم بملعقة من ذهب في فمه 
فطالب العلم عندما يسال عليه ان يحترم معلمه الذىيعطيه العلم هذا ان كان يبحث عن العلم وليس يريد ان يجادل فقط
اما الذى يسال ثم يسخر من معلمه ويسبه او يستهزى ويتم الاخرين بالتهرب من الاجابه على اسالته فعليه ان يراجع نفسه او يسال الخرين ان كان تصرف ه صحيحا به فهذا امر نسال عنه يوم الندامه يوم القيامة 

فان سالت عضو بالمنتدة عن شئ واجابنى فاننى شاكرا له ولكن قل من يفعل هذا فى زمننا


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> ادرس نظريات عمل المحركات وستعرف الفرق ولماذا !


أي محركات؟ أنواع المحركات كثسرة، فأيها تقصد



fagrelsabah قال:


> اتمنى الا تتهمنى مرة اخرى باننى اكتب اجابات غبية من وجهة نظرك الشخصية او اتهرب من الرد


لم أتهمك بأن إجاباتك غبية، أنت من أسأت فهمي، على كل حال أعتذر إن كان هذا ما فهمته حقا، ولكني لم أقصده، ولم أقله أصلا، ولكن إن كنت فهمته هكذا فأعتذر لك
أما اتهامي لك بالتهرب من الإجابة، فعفوا أنت أسهل شيء لديك هو أن تقول اذهب وابحث، رغم أنك تعلم أن سؤالي عن كمية الطاقة المختزنة بالمغانط ليس من السهل الوصول إلى إجابته، مع أن السؤال يحتاج فقك إلى رقم، ولكني لا أعرفه وحاولت الوصول له ولم أستطع، فإما أنك لا تعرف الإجابة، وفي هذه الحالة كان يمكنك أن تقول لا أعرف، وإما أنك تعرفها وفي هذه الحالة فأنت تتهرب

أما في هذا الموضوع الخاص بوقود الماء، أنت ذكرت مثالا توضيحيا فقلت لك أن هذا المثال يختلف عما نتحدث عنه بسبب كذا وكذا، فبدلا من أن ترد على أسباب عدم اتفاق المثال مع الحال، تتهرب مرة أخرى من الإجابة وتطلب مني أن أبحث عن الإجابة في مشاركة من ال1080 مشاركة لك في الملتقى، رغم أننا نتناقش، ولسنا في حصة مدرسية

بالمناسبة، عودة إلى نقطة المحركات ونظرية عملها، وإلى نقطة ال1080 مشاركة، في أحد مشاركاتك أنت ذكرت خطأ علمي شديد في نظرية عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي، واعتمدت على هذا الخطئ لإثبات تفوق المحركات الهيدروجينية عليها، وحاولت أن أجد هذه المشاركة مرة أخرى فلم أستطع فالبحث عن مشاركة وسط 1080 كالبحث عن ابرة في قاع البحر

لو أنت بالفعل تريد أن تنفعنا بعلمك فلا تتهرب من الأسئلة الجادة، على الأقل يمكنك إعطائي بعض الكلمات المفتاحية لأصل إلى الإجابة وسط ال1080 مشاركة

أما أن تقول لقد أجبت هذا لبعض الأغبياء من قبل فاذهب وابحث، فهذا ليس أسلوب نقاش جاد، ويعتبر ضرب من التهرب


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يهديك

الشرح الكافى والروابط هنا 


دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ دروس رقم (1)+(2)

دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ دروس رقم (1)+(2)



===========

الرد على الاسئلة والاستفسارات عن موضوع سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146896-6.html



==================


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2010)

حسنا أنا أتطلع الآن على موضوع دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك للإجابة عن أسئلتي بعدها


----------



## د حسين (11 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> هناك فرق بين تحرير الطاقة الكامنه وتحويل الطاقة من جهاز الى اخر
> 
> فالطاقة الكهربية المستخدمة فى المفاعلات النووية تنتج لنا ملايين من الاضعاف للطاقة الكهربية
> 
> ...


----------



## elaf_homce (11 أبريل 2010)

*أين مراجعك*

1 أخ محمد الخلية التي قمت بعملها من أين مرجعها أقصد حين تريد أن تنفذ عمل على أرض واقع يجب أن يكون قد خطط له مسبقاً 
2 لا يوجد رد بسبب للغتك أخي غير مفهومة 
3 أسئلتك غير مفهومة 
نصيحة قم بأعمال مكتبية في البداية ثم أنطلق لتنفيذ أقصد أبحث عن خطة عمل خلية وقم بتقليدها ويحبذ أن تكون خطة ناجحة ورئيت أنتاجها ثم أعتمدها ثم قم بتنفيذها
كلنا قمنا بتفيذ على هذه الخطوات ونجحنا وأنا صممت خلية أعطتني 4 لتر غاز في دقيقة وأشعلت الغاز وأشتعل


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

تلك التجارب يجب ان تكون تحت اشراف متخصصين فى هذا المجال او بالمعامل بالجامعات مثلا تحت اشراف الاساتذة 
حتى تحصلوا لى العلم الصحيح ولا تحدث اخطاء 

ويمكن مشاهدة الفديو للاخ العربي ربيع ياسين على سبيل المثال ولا انصح بالتجارب الشخصية اللتى توءدى الى اخطاء 
وخاصة ان هناك من يكره مثل هذا بالمنتدى ويعمل على تتبع الاعضاء 
فلاداعى للمشاكل ويتم الدرسة والتنفيد تحت اشراف مسئولين 
وليس بالمنزل مثلا 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

تلك التجارب يجب ان تكون تحت اشراف متخصصين فى هذا المجال او بالمعامل بالجامعات مثلا تحت اشراف الاساتذة 
حتى تحصلوا لى العلم الصحيح ولا تحدث اخطاء 

ويمكن مشاهدة الفديو للاخ العربي ربيع ياسين على سبيل المثال ولا انصح بالتجارب الشخصية اللتى توءدى الى اخطاء 
وخاصة ان هناك من يكره مثل هذا بالمنتدى ويعمل على تتبع الاعضاء 
فلاداعى للمشاكل ويتم الدرسة والتنفيد تحت اشراف مسئولين 
وليس بالمنزل مثلا 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## شكري المغرب (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين يا شباب على كل المعلومات القيمة 
ولكن الدي لم افهمه هو لما تنادي جميع الدول بضرورة ايجاد مصادر طاقة بديلة وخالية من التلوث ولا تقوم بحتواء او تجاهل هده الاكتشفات القيمة 
هل من تفسير لهدا المشكل


----------



## د حسين (12 أبريل 2010)

*لأنها أوهم*



شكري المغرب قال:


> مشكورين يا شباب على كل المعلومات القيمة
> ولكن الدي لم افهمه هو لما تنادي جميع الدول بضرورة ايجاد مصادر طاقة بديلة وخالية من التلوث ولا تقوم بحتواء او تجاهل هده الاكتشفات القيمة
> هل من تفسير لهدا المشكل


 لأنها أوهام ياصديقي​


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

شكري المغرب قال:


> مشكورين يا شباب على كل المعلومات القيمة
> ولكن الدي لم افهمه هو لما تنادي جميع الدول بضرورة ايجاد مصادر طاقة بديلة وخالية من التلوث ولا تقوم بحتواء او تجاهل هده الاكتشفات القيمة
> هل من تفسير لهدا المشكل



اولا 
لانها عملية ارباح مالية اكثر من بيع البترول ولا يهم ان احترقت الارض بمن عليها ولا يهم ان اصاب ابنائنا امرض السرطانات والربو والفشل الرئوى والحساسية 

مكاسب مالية اسرع من بيعه كخام 

اما العائد من بيع الملاء فلا يمكن لانه موجود بكل مكان 

ثانيا مافيا البترول نعمل على محاربة تلك التكنولوجيا وقتل وتصفية كل العلماء الذين قدموها للعالم مثل العالم استانلى ماير وغيرهم 

ثالثا العداء الواضح لتلك التكنولوجيا على المنتديات العربية ومحاولة منعها من الانتشار اعتمادا على تكذيبها والتعتيم عليها 

ويمكن ان تقراء الاصرار والعناد الشديد على تكذيب تلك التكنولوجيا بدون ادلة *


----------



## د حسين (13 أبريل 2010)

*الى فجر الصباح*

لماذا لم ترد عل تعليقي الأخير في موضوع مساعي ألمانية لتطوير سيارة الماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## رائد الفي (13 أبريل 2010)

:14:
اخواني الاعزاء 

لفد فمت بتنزيل مقطع الفديو وقمت بمشاهدته حيث استوقفتني عدة اشياء لم يتم التطرق اليها منها 

1- هل العبوة الثالثة التي اضيفت الى الخزان هي ماء اومحلول او ماذا حيث ان لونها ليس رائق ولم يتم فحصها عن طريق الشرب كما في بقية القناني . 
2- لم يتم التطرق الى كمية الطاقة المستهلكة من البطارية ( بالواط ) والا كيف يتم الجزم بان خلية التحليل لا تستهلك طاقة اكبر من التي ينتجها المولدة الصغيرة الموجودة في مقطع الفيديو .

4- لم يتم التطرق الى التحويرات التي تمت على المولدة الكهربائية حيث من المعروف ان محرك الاحتراق الداخلي عند تشغيله بغاز الهيدروجين يجب تعديل وقت اشتعال القادح لتفادي حصول عملية الاحتراق المتقدم وهو حصول انفجار في الاسطوانة قبل وصولها النقطة الميتة العليا وذلك كون انفجار الهيدروجين هو لحظي الانفجار مقارنة بالبانزين الذي يوجد به تاخير بسيط في عملية الانفجار .

3- ان تسمية ( مخترع ) هي خاطئة في حالتنا هذه حيث ان هذه الطريقة في تحليل الماء هي ليست بالطريقة الجديدة الا اذا قد استخدم تقنية جديدة في التحليل كاستخدام دائرة الكترونية ترددية ذات شكل اشارة وفولطية تختلف عن الدائرة التي اخترعها الامريكي ستانلي ماير المعروف باعماله في هذا المجال .


----------



## lharcha (14 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا*​


----------



## m_nagy2 (15 أبريل 2010)

هذا شاب عربى اخر له تجارب 

http://www.youtube.com/user/shababcity


----------



## بوب رام (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بناشر العلم في سبيل الله وزادها في ميزانه


----------



## الهزاز (19 أبريل 2010)

أنا صراحة لا ألوم الجهال الحالمين بالمستحيل

لكن ألوم إدارة المنتدى

عندما يرون شخص يروج لأوهام و يهدر وقت وجهد الشباب و لا يتدخلون

على الاقل لو بالتعليق العلمي على هذه الهرطقه

أنا لن أتعب نفسي في مناقشة هذا الموضوع

و سأوجه رسالتين فقط

الأولى لكل مهندس قرأ هذا المقال ( إرجع لقوانين الديناميكا الحرارية في سنة ثانية في كلية الهندسة و ستعرف أن هذه الفكرة مستحيلة التطبيق )

الثانية لغير المهندسين ( بدال ما تتعب نفسك و تضيع جهدك ووقتك وفلوسك خذ لك تكسي و توجه لأقرب كلية هندسة و أدخل قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية و حاول تقابل أي مدرس في القسم و إشرح له الفكرة و شوف إيش بيكون رده .. و إذا قال لك إن هذه الفكرة ممكن تنجح 1 % بإمكانك تكمل مشوار الجهل بعد ذلك )


----------



## د حسين (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للهزاز*

شكرا للأخ الهزاز على الاجابة الدقيقة ...وانتظر رد المشرفين .. حيث أنني أتوقع أن تنالك عقوبة مشابهة لعقوبتي بسبب ردودي المشابهة لردك وربما كانت ألطف .... أحييك ياصديقي​


----------



## الهزاز (19 أبريل 2010)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> ثم يعاد دمج تلك الغازات فى خلية انتاج الطاقة الكهربية فنحصل على كهرباء كثير يستخدم جزء منها فى اعادة التحليل للماء مرة اخرى لانتاج المزيد من الكهرباء لتسيير السيارة




يا إدارة المنتدى ألا يهمكم الحفاظ على منتداكم كمصدر علمي

أليس لديكم مانع من تحوله إلى منصة للهرطقة العلمية


----------



## موسى علي حسين (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 أبريل 2010)

m_nagy2 قال:


> هذا شاب عربى اخر له تجارب
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/shababcity



جزاك الله خيرا على ذالك الرابط 
ونسلب لببه تعالى ان ينفع به المسلمين ويجعل منهم امثال صلاح الدين الايوبي فقد كان عالما وقائدا 
فالدراسة العلمية اساس النجاح


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

الهزاز قال:


> يا إدارة المنتدى ألا يهمكم الحفاظ على منتداكم كمصدر علمي
> 
> أليس لديكم مانع من تحوله إلى منصة للهرطقة العلمية



اخي الهزاز انا محتاج لمساعدتك للفهم 
السيارة المذكورة تحتوي على محرك كهربائي يسيرها .
ومجموعة من المعدات التقنية المتقدمة التي تحيل الماء الى كهرباء ( خلايا وبطاريات ومواسير وقطع الكترونية ومواد كيماوية وغيره )
الخلاصة : بدل ما تقف على موزع الوقود لتصب البنزين 
تقف على صنبور الماء لتصب الماء في خزان السيارة المائية ثم تشغل السيارة وتتوكل على الله بعد ما تنتبه عند دخولك الى الطريق الرئيسي
ما اقصده : سيارة تسير بالماء كل 10لتر ماء تقودك 100كيلو متر مثلا 
بدون غازات عادمة او ضجيج .
نرجو التوضيح اذا كان يوجد خطأ في هذا التحليل من الناحية العلمية 
:56:


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

soof قال:


> اخي الهزاز انا محتاج لمساعدتك للفهم
> السيارة المذكورة تحتوي على محرك كهربائي يسيرها .
> ومجموعة من المعدات التقنية المتقدمة التي تحيل الماء الى كهرباء ( خلايا وبطاريات ومواسير وقطع الكترونية ومواد كيماوية وغيره )
> الخلاصة : بدل ما تقف على موزع الوقود لتصب البنزين
> ...



السلام عليكم
الموضوع باختصار أن الوقود الذي تعمل عليه السيارة هو الهيدروجين وليس الماء
وفي المحرك المعروض في هذا الموضوع، يتم الحصول على الهيدروجين بتحليل الماء كهربائيا
ثم يتم دمج الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين للحصول على الماء مرة أخرى بالإضافة للطاقة الناتجة من التفاعل

وهذا المحرك بهذه الصورة يصلح في حالة واحدة، وهي أن تكون الطاقة المستهلكة لتحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين أقل من الطاقة التي نحصل عليها عند اتحاد الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين
فإذا ثبت هذا (أن الطاقة الداخلة أقل من الخارجة) إذا يمكن لهذا المحرك أن يعمل

أما إذا كانت الطاقة الخارجة أقل من أو تساوي الطاقة الداخلة، فهذا المحرك لن يعمل


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع باختصار أن الوقود الذي تعمل عليه السيارة هو الهيدروجين وليس الماء
> وفي المحرك المعروض في هذا الموضوع، يتم الحصول على الهيدروجين بتحليل الماء كهربائيا
> ثم يتم دمج الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين للحصول على الماء مرة أخرى بالإضافة للطاقة الناتجة من التفاعل
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخي العزيز 


> وهذا المحرك بهذه الصورة يصلح في حالة واحدة، وهي أن تكون الطاقة المستهلكة لتحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين أقل من الطاقة التي نحصل عليها عند اتحاد الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين
> فإذا ثبت هذا (أن الطاقة الداخلة أقل من الخارجة) إذا يمكن لهذا المحرك أن يعمل


كلام سليم 100% 
ولكن يبدو وجود حلقه مفقودة بين الموضوع المعروض وطريقة فهمنا له 
كما انك لم تبذل جهدك في تفنيد او عرض الصورة العلمية للموضوع 
لسبب ربما هو احتفاظ اصحاب الموضوع بالسر حول تشغيل هذه الالات
والمثل يقول اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 
عموما :
استهلاك كمية من طاقة كهربية لفصل الماء الى اكسجين وهيدروجين 
ثم اعادة دمج الاكسجين مع الهيدروجين لانتاج طاقة كهربية اكثر بكثير صعبة التصديق
ولاكن لو قلنا ان فصل الهيدروجين من الماء لا يكلف مالا كثير والكمية المتحصل عليها من الهيدروجين تعطينا مردود طاقة كبير جدا مقارنة بالسعر الاولى يسهل التصديق
شكرا لك


----------



## محمد اسندر (23 أبريل 2010)

*رائع*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع . بحثت عنه طويلا لاقوم بتشغيل محرك قمت بابتكاره . و اعتقد ان بامكاني توليد طاقة كافية للتحليل بدون التأثير على اداء محركي . فشكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

soof قال:


> كما انك لم تبذل جهدك في تفنيد او عرض الصورة العلمية للموضوع



أية صورة علمية؟؟ ولمن توجه كلامك؟؟؟
الأخ صاحب الموضوع قال أن انتاج الهيدروجين تم بالتحليل الكهربي



مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> فنحصل على كهرباء كثير يستخدم جزء منها فى اعادة التحليل للماء مرة اخرى لانتاج المزيد من الكهرباء لتسيير السيارة



فهل أنا من تطالبه بتفنيد الصور العلمية، أم هو من يجب أن تطالبه بإثبات كلامه؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFxhIBbS6no&feature=related


water car(水動力汽車)


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFxhIBbS6no&feature=related
السيارة اليابانية اللتى وقودها ماء فقط 

لانهم دراسوا وانتجوا ولم يغلقوا عقولهم امام تطبق خاطئ لقانون الطاقة فى غير محل للتطبيق ولهذ تجد عندهم التكنولوجيا 
وتجد عندنا الجدل والتكذيب وترك العلم 

water car(水動力汽車)


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أية صورة علمية؟؟ ولمن توجه كلامك؟؟؟
> الأخ صاحب الموضوع قال أن انتاج الهيدروجين تم بالتحليل الكهربي
> 
> 
> ...


اعتذر منك اخي العزيز --- ربما لم اكن موفق في محادثتي معك رغم حرصي على ذالك


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

> لاحظ بالصورة الفرق بين ناتج عادم الوقود البترولى و على اليسار العادم باستخدام وقود الماء


اين الصور يا اخااااااالعرب


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

محمد اسندر قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع . بحثت عنه طويلا لاقوم بتشغيل محرك قمت بابتكاره . و اعتقد ان بامكاني توليد طاقة كافية للتحليل بدون التأثير على اداء محركي . فشكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق



جزاك الله خيرا اخى على حرصك على فهم تلك التكنولوجيا اللتى حاربها الكثيرين لمصالح مالية من السعي وراء التلوث واحتكار مصادر الطاقة 

وروابط الصور معطله من موقع الرفع ربما لانتهاء مدتها 
واليكم اخوانى الاعزاء بعض الصور 

صورة المعهد المتخصص للتكنولوجيا التطبيقية 







---------

صورة محرك البنزين الذى سيتم تنفيذ مشروع التخرج عليه 









------------------


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

صورة طلبة المعهد وهم يقومون بتركيب الاجزاء اللازمة للريكتور على المحرك







-------------------------









صورة اكتمال تركيب الريكتور على المحرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

صورة 
الاستاد المشرف على المشروع في توجيهاته للطلبة 







صورة اختبار العادم للمحرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

صورة توضح الفرق بين غازات العادم من البنزين فقط وتشاهد السواد الشديد من الكم الكبير للاكاسيد السامة والمسرطنه الناتجه من حرقه

وبجوارها صورة نقيه لغازات العادم بعد تشغيل الريكتور الذي يعمل بوقود الماء 








صورة اخرى للمحرك ومركب عليه الريكتور


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

H2O to HHO water power car in Japan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65RkcDZxPuQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65RkcDZxPuQ&feature=related
هذه السيارة من تلك الشركة تعمل بالتحليل الكهربي للماء الى هيدروجين واكسجين 
ثم اعادة دمجهم مرة اخرى لانتاج فائض من الكهرباء لتشغيل السيارة 
ومن لايستطيع فهم تلك التكنولوجيا يمكنه الدخول الى موقع الشركة للتاكد من ذالك او السفر الى اليابان لمشاهدتها بعينه 
وربما لن يصدق عينيه هناك ويقول انهم سحروها 



http://waterpoweredcar.com/


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

H2O to HHO water power car in Japan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65RkcDZxPuQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65RkcDZxPuQ&feature=related
هذه السيارة من تلك الشركة تعمل بالتحليل الكهربي للماء الى هيدروجين واكسجين 
ثم اعادة دمجهم مرة اخرى لانتاج فائض من الكهرباء لتشغيل السيارة 
ومن لايستطيع فهم تلك التكنولوجيا يمكنه الدخول الى موقع الشركة للتاكد من ذالك او السفر الى اليابان لمشاهدتها بعينه 
وربما لن يصدق عينيه هناك ويقول انهم سحروها 



http://waterpoweredcar.com/


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## شكري المغرب (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا فجر الصباح وانت يا د حسين ولكن لمادا ياد حسين تعتبر مثل هده المحاولات اوهام فلربما تكون صحيحة او يلزمها بعض التطوير لتكون ناجحة فالعلم ليس له حدود الى ان تقوم الساعة فكم من اشياء كانت تبدوا مستحيلة قد تحققت فلا تستهن بمن حولك وساعدهم ولو بكلمة وان كانو يوهموننا بدلك فهم الخاسرون وليس نحن وادا كانوا صادقين فكلنا سنستفيد ان شاء الله والله ولي التومفيق


----------



## د حسين (6 مايو 2010)

*جواب*



شكري المغرب قال:


> شكرا يا فجر الصباح وانت يا د حسين ولكن لمادا ياد حسين تعتبر مثل هده المحاولات اوهام فلربما تكون صحيحة او يلزمها بعض التطوير لتكون ناجحة فالعلم ليس له حدود الى ان تقوم الساعة فكم من اشياء كانت تبدوا مستحيلة قد تحققت فلا تستهن بمن حولك وساعدهم ولو بكلمة وان كانو يوهموننا بدلك فهم الخاسرون وليس نحن وادا كانوا صادقين فكلنا سنستفيد ان شاء الله والله ولي التومفيق


سأجيبك هذه المرة بطريقة احصائية
1 -ان الأمور التي بدت مستحيلة ثم تحققت لم تأخذ وقتا طويلا أما محرك دائم الحركة ففكرته ومحاولاته تعود لأكثر من ألف سنة .
2 - ان الأمور التي تحققت لم يظهر لها قوانين معاكسة ثابتة أما المحرك المزعوم فقد ثبت فشله نظريا وعلميا وثبت صحة القوانين المعاكسة له نظريا وعلميا بقانون انحفاظ الطاقة
3 - اذا أردت النقاش آتني بمثال لمحرك أنت مقتنع به لأثبت لك غير ذلك وبمستوى يتناسب مع تفكيرك وارجو ان تذكر لي مستواك العلمي والخبراتي لأحدثك على نفس المستوى الذي تريده ...​ 
وتقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## sred (16 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## زيد البابلي (21 مايو 2010)

حيييييييييييييييييياك الله


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (22 مايو 2010)

بصراحة ياريت منشوفش اليوم ده ان السيارات تشتغل بالماء لانه سيضرب إقتصاد الدول الخليجية و هذه مصيبة بالنسبه للخليجين و للعرب و للمسلمين و لنا جميعا.

و إحنا الخسرانين هنا فى السعودية .. سعر المياه (مياه الشرب) من ضعفين لثلاثه اضعاف وقود السيارات يعنى هنفضل نفول بنزين ايضا و هنستخسر المياه


----------



## م مازن المصري (16 يونيو 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا اخواني ليش هيك نحنا العرب دائما نترك المهم ونفتش عالاشياء السخيفه .... يا ساده ياكرام : نرجو الارتقاء بالحوار نحو المعرفه والمزيد من الافكار المنيره لنحقق المزيد من التطور والنجاح .... اشكركم على المعلومات الهامه التي في هذا النقاش ونرجو التركيز على مضمون الموضوع ، لا على من قال هذه الكلمه عن من ولكم كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## د حسين (21 يونيو 2010)

*رجائي من الجميع مراجعة هذا الرابط*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976-4.html


----------



## narzan2 (22 يوليو 2010)

*إلى أعضاء المنتدى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع....
أرجوا أن تقبلوني ضيفا جديداً بالمنتدى...
لقد انضممت لهذا المنتدى فقط لأني اتابع منذ فترة طويلة طريقة تحويل الماء إلى طاقة . يمكن الاستفاده منها....
ولكن للاسف المنتديات العربية لا ترقى إلى درجه المنتديات الاجنبية....
تابعت الموضوع من الصفحة الاولى إلى الأخيرة....
لاحظت فيها من خلال تصفحي لها....أعضاء مختلفين من ناحية التفكير والقدرات والطموحات...
اعضاء ذو ثقافه عالية وخيال واسع....واعضاء لم يعطهم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى هذه القدرات ... ولكنهم حاولوا واجتهدوا لكي يسدوا الثغرة ....ليس هذا موضوع نقاشنا...
ولكن لي 3 سنوات من التجارب والقراءة والمحاولات ...من أجل رسالة سامية وهدف منذ طفولتي ... وهو ايجاد طاقة نظيفة ومتجدده ورخيصة.... 
حاولت مرارا ...بشتى الطرق ... بالطريقة البدائية ( التحليل الكهربائي ) و (بطرق كيميائية) و حتى انني حاولت لايجاد طرق جديده للتحليل .... وبفضل الله توصلت إلى أفضل الحلول ... بسبب ايماني ويقيني ان الحل في اخطائي ...وكل خطا وفشل ارتكبه زودني بخبرة ومعرفة جديده ....
وبفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى توصلت إلى تطوير طريقة التحليل الكهربائي ....
حيث قمت برفع درجه حرارة الماء الغير نقي ( الماء العادي ) إلى درجه معينه ومحدده قامت بتسريع عملية التحليل الكهربائي ... وبدون وضع أي مواد قلوية أو محفزات أو احماض للتسريع ....
وبعد ملايين من التجارب التي لا تحصى توصلت إلى كيفية جعل الماء غير مستقر .... لفصل عناصره باقل طاقة ممكنه....حيث استخدمت بطارية السيارة 12 فولت مع 15 أمبير فقط....مع دارة تشبه دارة الفلاش أساسها مكثفة تعطي تيارا أقصاه 100 فولت في الضربة الأولى والضربة الثانية تعطي 50 فولت ....
ولكن بتردد 40 هرتز .....وفقط 4 صفائح من الستانلس ستيل.... بطول 5 سم وعرض 5 سم....
والمفاجئة أن الماء يتفكك بسرعة فائقة كانه يتبخر....
وللأسف لم استطع التحكم بكمية الغاز الفائض والكثير....حاولت أن أعدل بالنظام ولكن كل محاولاتي بائت بالفشل...
اتجهت إلى طريقة أخرى وهي طريقة كيميائية بحته (الفلاش) مع علب المشروبات الغازية المعدنية....ولكن الأملاح التي نتجت عن هذا التفاعل سامه للغاية....ولهذا اتجهت إلى طريقة أخرى وهي طريقة العالم ستانلي ماير....
للأسف جميع الأعضاء فهمو هذه الدارة بطريقة خاطئة للغاية...
مبدأ هذه الدارة ليس تحليلاً كهربائيا بحتا....بل هو يعمل على جعل الأسطوانات كالشوكة الرنانه.....
يتم صعقها بتردد معين لكي تهتز إهتزازاً معينا.... وهذا الاهتزاز يجعل روابط الهيدروجين مع الاوكسجين هشة....بجعل آخر إلكترون من كلا العنصرين يستغني عن الإلكترون للآخر....
إذا هي ليست عملية تحليل كهربائي ....هي عميلة استثارة ذرات المركب ... لكي تنفصل عن الأخرى...
وهذه الإسثارة تتم عن طريق هذه الدارة وهي دارة طنين لا تحليل كهربائي....أي يجب أن يكون هنالك اسطوانه لا مستطيل من الستانلس ستيل....ولهذا السبب جميييييييييييع المنتديات ممن جربوا هذه الطريقة لم تعمل معهم الدارة ولن تعمل...بسبب وضعهم مستطيلات لا اسطوانات....وسبب أن الامستطيلات لن تعمل.. يرجع إلى كيفية انتقال الإهتزازات داخل الخلية ...فباستخدام طريقة المستطيلات ....يتم اصدار اهتزاز من مستطيل ولاكن المستطيل الآخر يلغي هذه الاهتزازات بطريقة لا نهائية....اما عن طريق الاسطوانات تهتز الاسطوانه ولكن الاسطوانه الأخرة تقوم بعملية إضافة وتكبير لهذه الاهتزازة بعملية لانهائية.....
للأسف للآن لم يستطع أحط تطبيق هذه الدارة بسبب أنها ليست كاملة ويوجد بها نقص وتحريف....والنسخة الاصلية من هذه الدارة لا احد يعلم اين هي....(أخفيت)....
لهذا قمت بانشاء دارة مشابهة لوظيفة دارة ستانلي ماير ألا وهي الطنين....أخذت المفتاح الذي أعطانا إياه هذا العالم وقمت بتغيير وتطوير لهذه الدارة وتوصلت إلى طريقة وتجربة مخيفة .....تحليل الماء عن طريق اطلاق ذبذبات من سماعة أذن عادية ....قمت بتسجيل هذه الذبذبات من شوكة رنانه .... ومع التعديل توصلت لطريقة تحلل الماء عن طريق طاقة ضئيلة الا وهي 3 فولت والامبير (بالمللي امبير)....
لمن يريد التواصل ....ولمن يحب العلم...فليتواصل معي على الخاص لشرح هذه الطرق الثلاث ....
ارجوا من جميع الأعضاء لمن ارادوا أن يحققوا شيئاً أن يقرأوا و يقومو بالتجارب....لأن بهذه الطريقة تستطيع أن تصل إلى حلمك الذي تريد تحقيقه....
لمن يريد مناقشتي ارجو ان يناقشني بالطرق العلمية ....وأن يناقش لا أن يجادل....
وشكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يوليو 2010)

narzan2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع....
> أرجوا أن تقبلوني ضيفا جديداً بالمنتدى...
> لقد انضممت لهذا المنتدى فقط لأني اتابع منذ فترة طويلة طريقة تحويل الماء إلى طاقة . يمكن الاستفاده منها....
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام .. 
مهندسnarzan2 
وأهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقاك ..ملتقى المهندسين . 

تعليقي ومداخلتي على ما طرحت .. جعلته في نقاط .. ولونته .. 

وأتمنى أن نصل إلى حل .. حيث أنك أشرت بأن 



> 1---للأسف جميع الأعضاء فهمو هذه الدارة بطريقة خاطئة للغاية...





أكرر ترحيبنا بك. 

​


----------



## الخفاجي الديري (22 يوليو 2010)

لقد قرأت مقالك بتمعن شديد وقد أعجبني فيك روح الصمود والمثابرة التي تنقصني وكل رجائي من الله أن يفتح لك قلبك وينور لك دربك لكي نفتخر بأمثالك إنهم من أمة أقرأ 

أخوك المهندس الخافجي الديري


----------



## د حسين (22 يوليو 2010)

*الى السيد نارزان*



narzan2 قال:


> ......
> تحليل الماء عن طريق اطلاق ذبذبات من سماعة أذن عادية ....قمت بتسجيل هذه الذبذبات من شوكة رنانه .... ومع التعديل توصلت لطريقة تحلل الماء عن طريق طاقة ضئيلة الا وهي 3 فولت والامبير (بالمللي امبير)....
> لمن يريد مناقشتي ارجو ان يناقشني بالطرق العلمية ....وأن يناقش لا أن يجادل....
> وشكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


 
تحية طيبة.... وبعيدا عن العواطف ...أرجو ان تلتزم انت بأصول النقاش قبل ان تطالب غيرك به ...
على هذا الأساس نبدأ :
ان طريقتك الأخيرة حسب رأيي تنتج رذاذ ماء ناعم جدا بسبب الصدم بالأمواج فوق الصوتية وبالتالي بخار ماء بارد ومستخدم كثيرا في أجهزة ترطيب هواء التكييف أثناء التدفئة وخاصة في غرف العمليات الجراحية بالمشافي ويوجد اجهزة باستطاعات كبيرة ... والآن انتشرت أجهزة صغيرة بكثرة في ادوات الزينة المنزلية ومفيدة لترطيب جو الغرفة في المناطق الجافة ومفيدة لمرضى الربو القصبي ...
أما انت فتدعي انك حللت الماء بهذه الطريقة ... فهل عرفت ماهي النواتج ؟؟؟ وهناك فرق كبير جدا جدا بين بخار الماء وغازي الهيدروجين والأكسجين ...
أرجو اظهار ما يثبت طبيعة النواتج .... وشكرا​


----------



## narzan2 (22 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة.... وبعيدا عن العواطف ...أرجو ان تلتزم انت بأصول النقاش قبل ان تطالب غيرك به ...
> على هذا الأساس نبدأ :
> ان طريقتك الأخيرة حسب رأيي تنتج رذاذ ماء ناعم جدا بسبب الصدم بالأمواج فوق الصوتية وبالتالي بخار ماء بارد ومستخدم كثيرا في أجهزة ترطيب هواء التكييف أثناء التدفئة وخاصة في غرف العمليات الجراحية بالمشافي ويوجد اجهزة باستطاعات كبيرة ... والآن انتشرت أجهزة صغيرة بكثرة في ادوات الزينة المنزلية ومفيدة لترطيب جو الغرفة في المناطق الجافة ومفيدة لمرضى الربو القصبي ...
> أما انت فتدعي انك حللت الماء بهذه الطريقة ... فهل عرفت ماهي النواتج ؟؟؟ وهناك فرق كبير جدا جدا بين بخار الماء وغازي الهيدروجين والأكسجين ...
> أرجو اظهار ما يثبت طبيعة النواتج .... وشكرا​


السلام عليكم ....
اقتبست الكلام من الدكتور....
هنالك الكثير من الفرضيات والنظريات يا أخي الدكتور ....إذا قمت بتطبيقها عمليا .... تتفاجأ بها .... حيث تسلك النظرية أو الفرضية منحنى آخر....وتتفاجأ بالنتائج....قبل تنفيذ التجربة على أرض الواقع...لم أقتنع أنا نفسي بها .... وقمت بالتجربة لدواعي حب الاسطلاع لا أكثر....وبعد التجربة ....رأيت نتائج ممتازة.....وعفواً أخي الدكتور .... هذه العملية تنتج غاز الاوكسجين مع غاز الهيدروجين مع القليل من الماء المتبقي في الاناء ألا وهو الماء الثقيل.... ليس بخار الماء...وتعقيباً على كلامك ( أرجو ان تلتزم انت بأصول النقاش قبل ان تطالب غيرك به )
لا أدري لماذا أحس بكم هائل من الغضب في هذه العبارة ....أنا لم اقصد إهانه أحد بها....
ولكنني من حقي أن أطالب بحقي ....بسبب نقاشات قد قرأتها للأسف (جدال) ليست نقاش...الطرفان مقتنعان بوجهه نظر مختلفه ...ولا يتنازل أحد عن فكرته....ليست لأنها الأصح بل لأنه لا يريد التنازل لا أكثر....أنا لم أهن أحدا في كلامي .... ولم أوجه كلامي لأحد....أحب من الذي يناقشني أن يناقش ببراهين وأسس علمية لا أكثر...
وشكرا لكل من رحب بي في هذا المنتدى وللمشرفين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## narzan2 (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للدكتور محمد على ترحيبه بي ولكني لم أفهم النقاط التي ذكرتها ...
أنا على أتم الاستعداد للإجابة على أي سؤال
....
وشكرا للأخ الخفاجي الديري 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## د حسين (24 يوليو 2010)

*الى السيد نارزان 2 المحترم*



narzan2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> اقتبست الكلام من الدكتور....
> هنالك الكثير من الفرضيات والنظريات يا أخي الدكتور ....إذا قمت بتطبيقها عمليا .... تتفاجأ بها .... حيث تسلك النظرية أو الفرضية منحنى آخر....وتتفاجأ بالنتائج....قبل تنفيذ التجربة على أرض الواقع...لم أقتنع أنا نفسي بها .... وقمت بالتجربة لدواعي حب الاسطلاع لا أكثر....وبعد التجربة ....رأيت نتائج ممتازة.....وعفواً أخي الدكتور .... هذه العملية تنتج غاز الاوكسجين مع غاز الهيدروجين مع القليل من الماء المتبقي في الاناء ألا وهو الماء الثقيل.... ليس بخار الماء...وتعقيباً على كلامك ( أرجو ان تلتزم انت بأصول النقاش قبل ان تطالب غيرك به )
> لا أدري لماذا أحس بكم هائل من الغضب في هذه العبارة ....أنا لم اقصد إهانه أحد بها....
> ...


 
بداية اعتذر لعدم ترحيبي بك ولم أكن أعرف أنك من النوع الذي ينتظر الترحيب والمديح ....وأظن ان النقاش العلمي لايحتاج الى ذلك ..
اما تنبيهي لك بالالتزام بالنقاش العلمي .. فأنت من بدأ بذلك وأشرت له انا باللون الأحمر كي لا تلومني .. وها أنت فعلت ... للأسف .
نعود للموضوع أنت تقول ان هذه العملية تنتج الأوكسجين والهيدروجين ( أي انها مسلمة ) صحيح أما الكميات الكبيرة التي ذكرتها انت فلا تتناسب مع الطاقة المبذولة لذلك ... وهذا أساس خلافنا .... حيث أن جل خلافنا حول كمية الغاز وكمية الطاقة المبذولة....
يا أخي المحترم ... أكرر ترحيبي بك أشد ترحيب .. وأرجوك ثم أرجوك أن تتأكد من أن مانتج معك هو الهيدروجين والأوكسجين .. وما مقدار كل منهما حجما بالشروط النظامية (( واذا كنت لاتعرف معنى الشروط النظامية ) فذكرني لأذكرها لك ..وما مقدار الطاقة الكهربائية التي صرفتها لذلك وهي فولط أمبير ثانية لتيار المصدر الكهربائي المستمر .. وشكرا ..​


----------



## narzan2 (24 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> بداية اعتذر لعدم ترحيبي بك ولم أكن أعرف أنك من النوع الذي ينتظر الترحيب والمديح ....وأظن ان النقاش العلمي لايحتاج الى ذلك ..
> اما تنبيهي لك بالالتزام بالنقاش العلمي .. فأنت من بدأ بذلك وأشرت له انا باللون الأحمر كي لا تلومني .. وها أنت فعلت ... للأسف .
> نعود للموضوع أنت تقول ان هذه العملية تنتج الأوكسجين والهيدروجين ( أي انها مسلمة ) صحيح أما الكميات الكبيرة التي ذكرتها انت فلا تتناسب مع الطاقة المبذولة لذلك ... وهذا أساس خلافنا .... حيث أن جل خلافنا حول كمية الغاز وكمية الطاقة المبذولة....
> يا أخي المحترم ... أكرر ترحيبي بك أشد ترحيب .. وأرجوك ثم أرجوك أن تتأكد من أن مانتج معك هو الهيدروجين والأوكسجين .. وما مقدار كل منهما حجما بالشروط النظامية (( واذا كنت لاتعرف معنى الشروط النظامية ) فذكرني لأذكرها لك ..وما مقدار الطاقة الكهربائية التي صرفتها لذلك وهي فولط أمبير ثانية لتيار المصدر الكهربائي المستمر .. وشكرا ..​


من طريقة كلامك...وملاحظاتي لطريقة ردك على الأعضاء .... ألاحظ منك غيرة ....لا أدري لماذا...ولكن جل كلامك في جميع الردود ( مستحيل....لا ليس صحيحا....كلامك غير موضوعي....خيال ) وإذا اردت ان اذكرك بجميع الردود ليس عندي أي مانع...
أتعرف ما الفرق بيننا وبين الغرب ؟
الجميع متفق على اننا لا يوجد لدينا علماء كافيين ... او اننا لا نقرا....
وهذا خاطئ....
نحن لدينا علماء أذكى من الغرب... ويقرأون أكثر من الغرب....ولكن لا يوجد لدينا الدعم لهؤلاء....
عند الغرب اذا لاحظو طالبا ذكيا في مجال معين يشجعوه ويمسكوا بيده....اما عندنا اذا ظهر عالم...يحطموه ويستسخفوا به....وللأسف أنت منهم...أنا لم أقل رأيي استناداً على رد او ردين....لقد قرأت ردودك....
يا أخي...إذا أنت لم تصنع شيئا في حياتك....فدع غيرك يصنع....
أنت تتفاخر بما لديك من معلومات وثقافة عامه....(الثقافه والمعلومات ليست للتفاخر)
هي للمشاركه....
أنا تخصصي ليس هندسه....تخصصي إدارة أعمال....ولكن عندي كم من الثقافه والمعرفة...أستطيع أن أناقش دكتورا بها....لا أتفاخر....هذا بفضل الله....كن متواضعا يا أخي....
أنا سأضع شرحاً للتجربة....ولكن ليس لك....لعل عضواً آخر يريد المعرفة....لا الجدال....


----------



## د حسين (24 يوليو 2010)

*أرحب بشرح طريقتك*



narzan2 قال:


> أنا تخصصي ليس هندسه....تخصصي إدارة أعمال....


هذا الجواب كاف لشرح سوء التفاهم الذي حصل بيننا...
يبدو انك لم تفهم ما قرأت من مشاركاتي ...صحيح اقول لا ومستحيل وماشابه ...ولكنك لم تنتبه ان ذلك فقط .. ثم فقط... ثم فقط لمحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم وما يمت اليه فقط..( يا أخي لاتظلمني ). ويبدو انك لم تقرأ جميع مشاركاتي ..ورغم ذلك أرحب بك لتشرح طريقتك وعلى الرحب والسعة ... وشكرا​


----------



## narzan2 (24 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> فقط لمحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم وما يمت اليه فقط.​


هنالك مقولة عربية تقول ( الي ما يطول العنب حامظ عنه يقول )
هذا رد كاف عليك...
لقد ياست من الموضوع....أما أنا لم أياس ....
أنا لا اعرف معنى لليأس....
إذاً لو تكرمت اشعر بحالة من الياس لوحدك...
لا تظلم غيرك معك...
الموضوع مغلق...وليس قابل للنقاش...لأننا نتجادل بشيئ عقيم...

​


----------



## عاطف فهمي (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/narzan2
أولا مرحبا بك في هذا الملتقي أخا و مشاركا و عضوا فاعلا بأمر الله
ثانيا قرأت مشاركتك عن تحليل الماء بدائرة الرنين وما قمت به من تجارب وتعديلات حتي توصلت الي 
هذه النتائج بأقل فولت وأقل أمبير، وهذا جهد كبير يستحق الاشاده.
ولكنك في نهاية المشاركة قلت لشرح التجارب وكذلك التعلم ....بالتواصل علي الخاص... اذا ماهي
فائدة صفحات هذا الملتقي؟ اذا كان التواصل سيكون علي الخاص .....مجرد سؤال....ما كنت اتمناه
هو أن تضيف وتصحح لنا ما التبس علينا... بما فتح الله به عليك من علم...علي صفحات الملتقي
وأخيرا ندعو لك بمزيدا من التوفيق والنجاح....خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه...


----------



## narzan2 (27 يوليو 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> الاخ الفاضل/narzan2
> أولا مرحبا بك في هذا الملتقي أخا و مشاركا و عضوا فاعلا بأمر الله
> ثانيا قرأت مشاركتك عن تحليل الماء بدائرة الرنين وما قمت به من تجارب وتعديلات حتي توصلت الي
> هذه النتائج بأقل فولت وأقل أمبير، وهذا جهد كبير يستحق الاشاده.
> ...


شكرا لك أخي العزيز...ولكن القصد التواصل على الخاص (سرعة التواصل لا اكثر)....لو كان قصدي إخفاء العلم ...لما وضعت مشاركاتي....
وشكرا للقائمين على المنتدى


----------



## عاطف فهمي (28 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/ narzan2
شكرا علي ايضاح سبب التواصل علي الخاص.. ويا تري هل انتهت تجاربك وحصلت علي نتائج
ام أنه مازال هناك تجارب جديدة....أعجبتني مشاركتك...وأحاول متابعة أخبارها
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## narzan2 (29 يوليو 2010)

*عفوا اخي عاطف فهمي....

نعم هنالك العديد من التجارب التي اقوم بها ....ولاكن جل تركيزي يتمحور الان على السلامة....
انتاج الغاز بطرق امنة وبعيده عن المخاطر...كانفجار الخلية....
الحمد لله تمكنت من انتاج الغاز....ولكن ينقصني العديد من التعديلات والتحسينات...وتبسيط بعض الاشياء لانتاجها بشكل تجاري....
ولانتاجها بشكل تجاري هنالك مواصفات يجب مطابقتها...وشروط يجب مراعاتها....ويجب ان تكون سهلة للاستخدام
*


----------



## عاطف فهمي (29 يوليو 2010)

narzan2 قال:


> *عفوا اخي عاطف فهمي....*
> 
> *نعم هنالك العديد من التجارب التي اقوم بها ....ولاكن جل تركيزي يتمحور الان على السلامة....*
> *انتاج الغاز بطرق امنة وبعيده عن المخاطر...كانفجار الخلية....*
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل/ narzan2 أرجو أن تكون في أتم صحة وأسعد حال
أدعو الله أن تتمكن من تذليل العقبات.....ولكن لماذا لا تحاول أن تطرح هذه العقبات علي أعضاء
المنتدي لعلك تجد حلولا عندهم أو توفر وقتا...ولا أعتقد أن أحدا سيبخل بالمساعدة...فعقول كثيرة
تعطي حلول وافتراضات أكثر من عقل واحد، وفي النهاية أنت لن تخسر شيء..بل أنت المستفيد الاكبر
سوف يوضع أمامك حلول كثيرة ربما بعضها غائب عن بالك..فما أعجبك فخذ به ..وما لم يعجبك فما
خسرت شيء،أخي أنت تبحث في موضوع ليس بالهين و سوف تحتاج مساعدات في تخصصات كثيرة
كالكهرباء والكيمياء والصوت وخلافه.... فلا تحرم نفسك من المساعدات المجانية...موضوعك يبحث
فيه علماء من شتي أرجاء المعمورة...لأنه سيغير وجه الارض...أدعو الله أن تكون أولهم.


----------



## مخطط عجيب (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ، لكن هل تم تسجيل هذا الاختراع رسمياً وتم اعتماده في اي من الدول؟


----------



## برهم السيد (12 أغسطس 2010)

ايها الاخوان الافاضل المفروض ان تكون النقاشات علمية فقط ولا تسيء الى المقابل .كلنا لدينا هدف واحد وهو تبادل المعلومات خدمة للمجتمع والنهوض بواقع الامة العربية الى ما يضاهي الدول المتقدمة


----------



## saif_azzawy (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (17 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أغسطس 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة الميكانيكية > الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام 

 *سيارة تعمل بالماء >>>>>>>>>>>> قسم الطاقة البديلة*


----------



## وائل عبده (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزه الدربالي (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله من امثالك و افاد بك الامه باذنه تعالى .. ويبدوا لي ان هذا الاختراع قد اتى ثماره الاكيده في الغرب وإلا لما تحاول الكثير من المنظمات والمؤسسات الدولية اشاعة نضوب المياة وتدخلها في مصادر المياه في كثير من البلدان .


----------



## lilab1969 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات*


----------



## venus111_eng (29 أغسطس 2010)

_*مشكور اخي العزيز عالموضوع الجميل جدا واني بدوري رح ابحث عن كل المخططات واكدر احقق الأختراع عمليا ونطبقة في كل شي *_
مشكوووووووووووووور مجددا


----------



## abo2010 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررين كل الشباب وادارة هذا المنتدى القيم على مثل هذه المواضيع التي لا تقدر بثمن مشكورين مرة اخرى والى الامام وبالتوفيف


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

​​*- الطاقة الحُرّة –*​تقنية الطاقة الحرة ستقضي على أعمال منتجي الطاقة التقليدية​​*تقنية الطاقة الحرّة :*
( بقلم الفيزيائي روبرت .إي . ماك إلوين )

مُنذ تسعين إلى مئة سنة ، عرف كلّ إنسان بأنَّ آلة أثقل من الهواء لا يمكن أن تطير بأيّةِ حالة . و إنَّ حدث ذلك ، فهو اختراقٌ لقوانين الفيزياء ، وهذا ما قالهُ جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية .
فعلى سبيل المثال ، صرَّحَ سايمون نيوكُمب عام 1901 : " إنه من عير الممكن لأي مجموع مادي و لا ميكانيكية أو قوى يمكن لها أن تجتمع في آلة معيّنة تمكن الإنسان أن يطير لمسافات طويلة في الهواء ."! و لحسن الحظ ، قلّةُ من الناس الأذكياء كالأخوين رايت لم يقبلوا مثل تلك التصريحات ككلام نهائي . والآن نحنُ نستخدم الطائرات بشكل طبيعي ، و نعتبر الطيرانمن المسلمات العلمية الثابتة .
أما اليوم ، فنرى أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه من الجديد ، حيث الفيزيائيون المنهجيون وعلماء آخرون يقولون أشياء مشابهة ضدّ عدّة أنواع من ( تقنيات الطاقة الحرّة ) ، مستخدمين تعابير سلبيّة مثل ( العلم المزيّف ) و ( الهرطقة العلمية ) ، و يستندون إلى ما يُدعى بالقوانين التي تثبت بأنَّ " الطاقة لا يمكن أن تُبتَدع أو تُدمّر " ( القانون الأول من الديناميكا الحرارية ) ، بالإضافة إلى عبارة " هناك دائماً نقصان في الطاقة المفيدة " ( القانون الثاني الأول من الديناميكا الحرارية ) .
الفيزيائيون لا يعرفون كيف يقومون بأشياء معينة ، لذلك يصرِّحون ، وبتكبّر ، بأنَّهُ لا يمكن القيام بتلك الأشياء . هذه الأساليب الملتوية التي تنم عن العجز هي شائعة بين العلم المنهجي الحديث ، وتساعد في تغطية تضاربات و تناقضات كثيرة في نظريات العلم المنهجي الحديث .
أما الابتكارات التي تنتج الطاقة الحرّة ، فهي أدوات يمكن أن تستمد طاقة غير محدودة من الكون ، و بدون حرق أي نوع من الوقود ! مما يمثّل الحل الأمثل لأزمة الطّاقة العالمية وما يرتبط بها من تلوّث واستهانة واستهلاك للبيئة .
إنَّ معظم أدوات الطاقة الحرة ، لا تولد طاقة ، بل تستمدها مباشرة من مصادر طاقة طبيعية عن طريق أشكال متعددة للتحريض و التفاعل . فهي على خلاف أدوات استخلاص الطاقة من الشمس أو الرّيح ، تحتاج إلى قليل أو بلا طاقة مخزونة . أما الطاقة الشمسية ، فلديها مساوئها ، فالشمس غالباً ما تُسدُّ بالغيوم والشجر والمباني أو حتى الأرض بحد ذاتها ، كذلك السّديم والضّباب وكثافة الغلاف الجوي عند المرتفعات المنخفضة وخطوط العرض العالية ، كلّها عوامل تضعف من أشعة الشمس. و كذلك نجد سرعة الرّيح متغيّرة بشكل واسع وغالباً ما لا تُوجد إطلاقاً .
 كلا الطاقتين الشمسية والرّيح ، غير مُناسبتين لما يحتاج الطاقة مثل السيّارات والطائرات . في حين أن أدوات الطاقة الحرّة المبتكرة ليس لديها حدود كما رأينا سابقاً . فعلى سبيل المثال ، هناك على الأقل ثلاثة من براءات الاختراع في الولايات المتحدة (#3,811,05,#3,879,622, and #4,151,431) تعتبر محركات تعمل على الطاقة الحرة حيث تعمل على الطاقة المغناطيسية الدائمة . و يبدو بأنها تستمد الطاقة الكامنة في الحقل المغناطيسي للأرض . الابتكاران الأوّلان يتطلبان شبكة تغذية ارتدادية حتى يصبح عملها ذاتياً ، أما الثالث ( كما وُصِف بالتفصيل في مجلة – العلم والتقنيات – ربيع 1980 ) فهو يتطلب مقاسات دقيقة وأشكال و أحجام محددة ، لكنه في النهاية يعمل بلا تغذية ارتدادية . وإنّ محركاً كهذا يمكن أن يشغّل مولداً كهربائياً أو مضخة حرارية في منزل الشخص ، يعمل طوال السنة دون توقف ! و ينتج طاقة حرة و مجانية تماماً !.
( لدينا في مركز " سايكوجين للمعلوماتية " نسخة من مخطط يمثّل هذا المحرّك ، و سوف نعلن عنه قريباً بعد الإنتهاء من ترجمته تدقيقه ) .
- هناك نوع آخر من مولدات الطاقة الحرّة ، مثل جراي موتور ( براءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة #3,890,548 ) ، وشيعة تيسلا ( نسبة للمخترع العظيم نيكولا تيسلا ) ، وبراءة الاختراع الغير مُسجلة للمخترع جوزيف نيومان . جميع هذه الأجهزة تستخدم طاقة كهرومغناطيسية عن طريق استقائها من الترددات الأرضية .

- خلال الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي ، اخترع فيكتور شوبرجر مهندس مدني نمساوي ، وطوّر ما يعرف بتوربين ( عنفة ) يعمل على الانفجار الداخلي 'IMPLOSION TURBINE' ، ( الاسم الألماني ZOKWENDLE ) ، بعد تحليل التعرية ونقص التعرية في المجاري المائية ذات الأشكال المختلفة ، والمعادلات الرياضية المعقدة جداً لتفسيرها ، كما وصفت في كتاب "اختراقٌ إلى مصادر طاقة حرّة جديدة" لِدان .أي . ديفيدسن ، 1977 م ، تمّ ضخ الماء عن طريق مضخّة دافعة عبر لولب لوغاريتمي على شكل أنابيب حلزونية حتى تصل إلى سرعة هائلة ، عندها يتفجر الماء ، التي تشغّل بدورها مولد كهربائي . وهذه الطريقة تبدو كأنها استغلالاً للطاقة الناتجة عن دوامات الأرض عبر تأثير كوريوليس ( كالإعصار مثلاً ) .

- محرك الهواء ، ماك كلينتون ( #2,982.261 براءة اختراع. U.S) هو النوع الرابع للطاقة الحرّة و هو تهجين بين محرك الديزل ثلاثي الأسطوانات و معدل ضغط 27 إلى 1 و محرك دوراني ذو مسننات شمسية و متكاملة solar and plenary . هذا المحرك لا يحتاج إلى أي وقود ، فهو يصبح ذاتي الحركة بعد إدارة ضاغط الهواء الموجود فيه . يولّد المحرك أيضاً الكثير من الحرارة ، والتي يمكن أن تستخدم في تدفئة المباني . أم عزمه الشديد الذي يَتَّسِمْ به ، فيجعلهُ مثالياً للشاحنات الكبيرة حامياً إيّاها من التباطُوء عند صعود المرتفعات . ( ديفيد ماك كلينتون هو المخترع الأساسي لنقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكية في السيارات ، بالإضافة إلى نظام حركة الأربع عجلات 4WD ) .

- يمكن للبلورات ( كريستالات ) أن تستخدم يوماً ما لتزويد الطاقة ، كما عُرِض في برنامج ( رحلة النجوم ) الخيالي . ربما عن طريق إدخال كل واحدة بين صفائح مُكثف معدني ، و تسليط عليها شعاع من الجزئيات القادمة من مصدر مشع ، كذلك النظام المستخدم في كاشف الدخان المنزلي الشائع الاستخدام .

- يمكن أن يكون لدينا مصدر طاقة آخر، على الرغم من حقيقة أنَّه لم يتناسب مع تعريف الطاقة الحرة ، جوزيف ماجيلك، (فيزيائي أمريكي مولود في بلغاريا )، اخترع وطوَّر جزئياً مُفاعل انشطار ذري يُدعى ( ميجماMigma ) ، ويستخدم الهيدروجين الثقيل غير المشع كوقود [ متوافر تقريباً بكميات غير محدودة في مياه البحر ] ولا يُصدر نفايات مُشعة ، ومن الممكن أن يُحوَّل مباشرة إلى كهرباء ( بدون عنفات بُخار مبذِّرة للطاقة ) ويمكن أن يُركّب بشكل صغير يكفي لتشغيل منزل أو بشكل كبير يكفي لمدينة . يستطيع الميجماMigma أن يُنْتَج على الأقل 3واط من الطاقة مقابل كل واط مُدخل . [ "نيوتايمز" إصدار.U.S، 6-26-78، صفحة  32-40] .

- أصبح هناك مؤخراً ما يسمى بتجارب " الانشطار البارد " والتي تذكرها الأخبار من حين لآخر ، و قد أُجْريت بالأصل من قبل باحثي جامعة يوتا Uta ، ( ب . ِسَانتلي بونز ومارتين ف . ليشمان ) ، بعض باحثي بحرية الولايات المتحدة في مركز شاينا ليك للأسلحة النووية في كاليفورنيا ، و تحت توجيه الكيميائي ميلفن مايلن تولوا أخيراً مهمة جمع الفُقاعات المنبعثة من جهاز كهذا ، ثُم تمَّ تحليلهم بتقنيات التطبيق الواسع ، ووُجدَ هيليوم 4 ، الذي أثبت أن الانشطار الذري قد تجسد فعلاً .

- هناك أدلّة واضحة تؤكّد بأن القانونين المتعلقين بالديناميكا الحراريّة ليسا مُطلقين . فعلى سبيل المثال ، الفيزيائي دُوي بلارسون طور نظرية شاملة مُوحدة عامة للعالَم الفيزيائي والتي دعاها <النّظام المتبادَل>، ووصفها بالتفصيل في عدّة كتب مثل "لا شيء إلاّ الحركة" 1979و "عالم الحركة" 1984، وفيها أنَّ العالم الفيزيائي لديهِ نصفين منفصلين ، النصف المادي والنصف اللامادي ، تعبر بينهما المادّة والطاقة بدورة مستمرة ، وبدون "الموت الحراري" الذي تقترحه قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية . نظريته تُفَسِّر الكون بطريقة أفضل من النظريات التقليدية العصرية ، بالإضافة إلى الظواهر التي لا يزال يحتار الفيزيائيون وعلماء الفلك في تفسيرها . فيبدو أن نظرية بلارسون الجديدة هي متكاملة و متوافقة مع الكثير من تلك الظواهر العلمية الغامضة كتلك الأدوات المنتجة للطاقة الحرّة و التي يمكن أن تستمدّ طاقة من الأثير و تعمل على تحويل " طاقة ذات وتيرة منخفضة " إلى " طاقة ذات وتيرة عالية ".

- من الناحية الاقتصادية ، فقد فشلت السوق في توفير وسائل إنتاج الطاقة الحرة . فالمخترعين لا يملكون المال والمصادر الأخرى لتطوير وحشد إنتاج معدات الطاقة الحرّة . كما أن متجي الطاقة التقليدية ( البترول و الفحم ) ليس لديهم الرغبة لفعل ذلك ، وهذا طبعاًُ يعود إلى مصالحهم الشخصية . وهنا يتطلب من الحكومة أن تتدخّل بسرعة و تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة ، وإلاّ حصلت كارثة بيئية حقيقية ، حيث أن مصادر الطاقة من الأرض سوف تستمر في الهبوط ومن ثم ستنفذ . عندها سترتفع أسعار الطاقة ، بالإضافة إلى التلوث وتأثيراتهِ الضارة ( والأمطار الحمضية والدخان والتلوث المشبع وصرف الزيت أو الوقود ونهب الأرض بأعمال التنقيب و غيرها من أعمال تخريبية ) كل تلك الآثار ستستمر بالزيادة .
ويجب على الحكومة أن تدعم أعمال البحث والتطور في مجال الطاقة الحرّة من قبل المخترعين والجامعات ، ودعم الإنتاج الخاص ( حتى يستطيع المنتجين أن يُصنّعوها بأنفسهم ) ودعم الاستهلاك عن طريق المستهلكين ذوي الدخل المتدني في استهلاكهم لمعدات الطاقة الحرّة .
إن تدخل الحكومة سوف يكون لها تأثير عميق ، و واسع الانتشار ، و طويل الأمد . فكمية الطاقة المطلوبة من مُنتجيْ الطاقة التقليدية ( شركات تنقيب عن الفحم ، وشركات النفط ، والمنافع الكهربائية ) سوف تهبط إلى ما يقارب الصفر مُجبرةً موظفيها على البحث عن العمل في مكان آخر . ومصادر الطاقة ( فحم ، يورانيوم ، نفط ، غاز ) سوف تترك في الأرض . و كذلك أسعار الطاقة التقليدية ستهبط مقاربةً الصفر !. في حين أن أسعار معدات الطاقة الحرّة سوف تبدأ بالارتفاع لكنها ستهبط عندما يرتفع الدعم ( كما حدث في حالة صناعة الفيديوهات والحاسبات الشخصية و غيرها بعد أن دعمتها الحكومات و المؤسسات المختلفة .... ) .

أما تكاليف إنتاج المنتجات المتطلِّبة لكميات كبيرة من الطاقة ، فهي ستنخفض مباشرة . و بالتالي ستنخفض أسعار تلك المنتوجات ، فيستفيد المستهلك . عندها مثلاً ، سيصبح هناك فرصة للمستهلكين كي يعيشوا متحررين ضرائب الخدمات الكهربائية أو عند شراء الوقود للتدفئة المنزلية أو غيرها ...
كذلك السياحة ستستفيد وترتفع نسبتها بشكل ملحوظ ، لأنه لم يعد يتوجب على المسافرين دفع المال لبنزين سياراتهم ، أو أجر عالي للسفر بالطائرات التي ستعمل على الطاقة الحرة . أما دخل الضريبة التي تفرضها الحكومة على البنزين وغيرُه من الوقود ، فيمكن أن يُكتَسِبْ بطريقة أخرى . و الاهم من ذلك كله ، فلم يعد هناك أي سبب للطاقة أن تُستخدم كدافع أو عذر لخلق الحروب كما يحصل الآن ( على يد تجار البترول ) .
رغم أن العديد من منتجيْ الطاقة التقليدية ستنتهي أعمالهم و يختفون عن الوجود تماماً ، إلا أن انتشار الطاقة الحرة يشكّل فائدة عظيمة للشعوب والأرض و النظام البيئي الذي تعتمد عليه الحياة .

*[ إنهم الجماهير الذين يتوجب على الدولة حمايتهم ، وليس الشركات الكبيرة والبنوك ]*​​الفيزيائي روبرت.ي.ماك إلوين​​Robert E. Mcelwaine​​B.S., Physics, U.W-EC​​ 
​ 

​


----------



## asad arabi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي*​


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*المجتهدين في الارض*

اخي الكريم كاتب الموضوع المهم جد لا اري كلمات تعبر عن ما بداخلي من شكر وامتنان لك انت باهتمامك هزا انرة امامنا الطريق وضضعت امامنا الحافز علي التقدم والبحث فالك تحيات كل المسلمين والعرب كلهم لي استفسار هل ممكن اعمل هزه الخليه علي مولد قدرة 500 كيلوفولت امبير ويعمل بالسولار وماهي عدد شرائح الاستانلس المطلوبه وهل شرائح الاستانلس الموجبه لوحدها والسالبه لوحدها دون التصاق مع بعضها وهل خرطوم الموصل للمولد لتغذية الهيدروجين له يجب ان يكون في قاع الخليه ام في المنتصف وهل من طلمبه لرفع الغاز الي المولد وللابد من غلق الهوايه للمولد ام لا ولابد من تفريغ المولد من السولار نهائيا ام لا كل هذه الاسئله لابد ان اعلم بها حتي اقوم بالتجربه ارجوا من سيادتكم المساعده في ذلك معا العلم ان اعمل في مجال البريد والتكيف والكهرباء:77: وعفوا علي الاطاله وششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم كاتب الموضوع تحيه طيبه ارجوا ارقام تلفونات الشركه المصنعه لهذا الجهاذ في فرنسا وشكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاطف فهمي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ / محمد سامي الجوهري هذا ما تبحث عنه أرجو أن يفيد
http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/

http://geet.nl/


----------



## سنترصفقات (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مع اني لا اشارك كثيرا وقرات عن الطاقات المتجدده والخضراء كثيرا من بدايتي بالانترنت
صاحب الموضوع
انت من ابطال العرب 
فقط هذا الذي اقوله


----------



## zamalkawi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

تصور يا د. حسين أن هذا الموضوع تم نقاشه في 26 صفحة، ولم تبدأ معارضة الفكرة إلا في الصفحة العشرين؟
وباقي المشاركات عبارات تأييد ومباركة على الفكرة الجبارة
المعارضة الوحيدة قبل الصفحة العشرين لم تكن على الفكرة ذاتها وإنما كانت تنبيه للآخرين بخطورة التعامل مع الهيدروجين بدون احتياطات كافية، وبالطبع نال المعارض ما ناله من صاحب الموضوع
وقبل الصفحة السادسة والعشرينن لم يعارض الفكرة سوى عضو واحد فقط
عضو واحد في 25 صفحة
ألا يصيبك هذا بالحسرة على حال أمتنا؟


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم حياك الله علي المعونه للعرب اريد وضع وتركيب الخليه وتوصيل الموجب والسالب والمحايد وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الله معكم


----------



## د حسين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم يا صديقي*



zamalkawi قال:


> تصور يا د. حسين أن هذا الموضوع تم نقاشه في 26 صفحة، ولم تبدأ معارضة الفكرة إلا في الصفحة العشرين؟
> وباقي المشاركات عبارات تأييد ومباركة على الفكرة الجبارة
> المعارضة الوحيدة قبل الصفحة العشرين لم تكن على الفكرة ذاتها وإنما كانت تنبيه للآخرين بخطورة التعامل مع الهيدروجين بدون احتياطات كافية، وبالطبع نال المعارض ما ناله من صاحب الموضوع
> وقبل الصفحة السادسة والعشرينن لم يعارض الفكرة سوى عضو واحد فقط
> ...


نعم هذا صحيح ..انه تخلف واضح.. واضافة لذلك ان المبتدئ الذي كتب الموضوع قد غاب عن المنتدى منذ سنة ونصف ... ومازال الكثيرون يؤيدونه ويطلب المزيد من فوائد عبقريته .... ألم يتساءل أحد عن سبب غيابه ؟؟؟؟
هل السبب : هزيمة علمية ؟؟؟ أم تعالي عن الرد ؟؟؟ أم أنه تم اكتشافه انه كان يدخل بأسماء متعددة ليؤيد نرجسيته ؟؟؟ أم أصابه مكروه بسبب خطورة تجاربه (لا نتمنى ذلك طبعا ) ؟؟؟ أم أنه أصبح مليونيريا واستغنى عن الدراوييش أمثالنا ؟؟؟ 
أرجو ممن يعرف شيئا عن مبتدئ لينوكس أو فجر الصباح وأمثالهم ممن غابوا عن المنتدى أن يخبرنا للاطمئنان عنهم ... وله الشكر سلفا ...؟؟؟
تحياتي للأخ زملكاوي وللجميع مع التوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## دلوفان69 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اشلون بدنا نعمل متلون (الامريكان وغيرهم ) طالما موقع اليوتوب لسة عندنا محجوب؟


----------



## safouane (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مجهوذ رائع تشكر عليه وخاصة يمكن ان يكون مشروع وعمل مربح لمن اراد الاجتهاذ


----------



## abbo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الي الاخوة المتشككين نيابه عن صاحب الموضوع
اي اكتشاف مهم في العالم كان مثار السخرية في بادئ الامر فلا تتعجلوا الحكم علي الامور
الطاقه الهيدروجينيه المجانية اصبحة امراً واقعا بلا شك في اوساط الشباب والعلماء الباحثين عن الحقيقة فلا يفوتكم القطار وانتم تتجادلون 
اقرءوا المزيد عن هذه الطاقه التي لم ولن تسمعوا عنها قريباً الا عن طريق الانترنت لأن هذه الطاقه (((((( محااااااااربة))))))) وهي لن تؤدي لافلاس شركات النفط فحسب بل ان الذين الذين يحكمون العالم من وراء الستار سوف يفقدون اي كرت ضغط في حال توفر الطاقة المجانية للشعوب الضعيفة

الآن نتحدث عن التفاصيل العلميه باختصار
خلق الله من كل شئ زوجين وخلق من الوجود نوعين الطين والنار اما الطين فهو عالمنا الذي نراه بالحواس المعروفه واساسه العناصر الكيميائية المعروفه.
واما النار فهو عالم غير مرئي بالنسبه لنا ولكنه موجود ومن مخلوقاته الجن ومن ظواهره الخواص المغنطيسيه (وهي مجال موازي للطاقه المجانيه نتطرق اليه في حينه) اما السؤال عن الهيدروجين ومن اين يكتسب الطاقه فالجواب هو من العالم الناري ولا ننسي ان الهيدروجين هو اول العناصر في الجدول الدوري فلربما يكون علي اتصال مع عناصر العالم الناري ويتم تمرير الطاقة بينهما .الماء اساس الحياة وعن الماء يخبرنا رب العزة (اولم ير الذين كفروا ان السماوات والارض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي افلا يؤمنون) لماذا لماذا ذكر الرتق والفتق (ومعناهما الانشطار والاندماج) ثم ذكر الماء وعلاقته بوجود الحياة.
الادله العلميه والمنطقية كثيرة ولكن المؤامرة اكبر من ان يتصورها احدنا في لحظه من الزمن
الطاقة المغناطيسية ايضا يمكن استخدامها بطريقه مجانية دون الحاجه لمصدر خارجي (مرئي) واعود فاذكر بان الطاقه قد تكون غير مرئيه وان العالم الناري هو المصدر لهذه الطاقة الخفية المجانية والتي ترتبط بعالمنا حتي الان بطريقين لا ثالث لهما 
كيميائياً عن طريق الماء
فيزيائيا عن طريق المغنطيس 
ولا ننسي ان المغنطيس وهو من (الحديد) قد ذكره رب العزة ووصفه بأن فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس 
واخيرا وليس آخرا فان ما نعرفه اليوم عن منافع الحديد واسرار الكون لس الا نذرا يسير (وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا)

ولا نملك الا ان نقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقل رب ذدني علماً) صدق الله العظيم

السؤال عن المصادر والتوثيق فلا اسهل من ان تكتب كلمه الطاقة المجانية free energy علي محركات البحث وستجد ما يشبع نهمك من هذه المعلومات


----------



## النجار2 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الي الاخوة المتشككين نيابه عن صاحب الموضوع
> اي اكتشاف مهم في العالم كان مثار السخرية في بادئ الامر فلا تتعجلوا الحكم علي الامور
> الطاقه الهيدروجينيه المجانية اصبحة امراً واقعا بلا شك في اوساط الشباب والعلماء الباحثين عن الحقيقة فلا يفوتكم القطار وانتم تتجادلون
> ...


من اين لك بهذه المعلومات يا اخى؟؟!!!!!!

طيب فين المصدر العلمى لكلامك وخصوصا ان الهيدروجين بيستمد طاقته من العالم النارى؟

اختراع مسبوق ليك انت ده؟
الله ينور عليك


----------



## almalem (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد التصميم الهندسي لخلية التحليل


----------



## almalem (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ارفقو ملف لتصميم الخلية الى الإ ميل


----------



## abbo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك علي المشاركة
المصدر العلمي لكلامي تجده في هذا الرابط 
http://www.free-energy-info.com/
هذا بخصوص حقيقة الطاقة المجانية اما بخصوص الطاقه الهيدروجبنيه فهو اجتهاد مني والله أعلم


----------



## سمير شربك (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## النجار2 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> اشكرك علي المشاركة
> المصدر العلمي لكلامي تجده في هذا الرابط
> http://www.free-energy-info.com/
> هذا بخصوص حقيقة الطاقة المجانية اما بخصوص الطاقه الهيدروجبنيه فهو اجتهاد مني والله أعلم



الطاقة المجانية انا من انصارها حتى الان لكن على استحياء اما اجتهادك فهو غير مقبول مطلقا لانه ليس مبنى على اى اساس علمى او دينى 
من ادراك ان الهيروجين يستمد قوته من العالم النارى اى العلوم التى استندت عليها فى ذلك

رجاءا الاجتهاد فى حالة وجود قاعدة يمكن لنا ان نستند عليها فى الاجتهاد 
شكرا لك


----------



## carlos011 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abbo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مش مهم تقبل او ترفض المهم تعرف وانت حر
شاهد هذا الرابط علي يوتيوب يمكن استحيائك يخف شوية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VKHFnkDf54&feature=player_embedded


----------



## د حسين (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا تصدق كل ما تسمع*



abbo قال:


> مش مهم تقبل او ترفض المهم تعرف وانت حر
> شاهد هذا الرابط علي يوتيوب يمكن استحيائك يخف شوية
> feature=player_embedded


 أخي العزيز .اببو. وبثقة تامة :أنصحك اذا كنت تصدق كل ما تقرا أنصحك ألا تقرا حتى لا تكون ضحية للخداع.
واسمع هذه القصة .. ولا تصدقها ..!!!
أشعب .. شخصية تاريخية في أدبنا العربي تقول انه كان شرها للطعام ويسرع اليه دون دعوة .. ومرة أصابه الجوع بسبب عدم وجود ولائم بالمدينة .. فدفعته أحلام اليقظة أن يطلق كذبة مفادها أن فلانا يعد مأدبة غداء اليوم .. وفعلا انتشرت الكذبة بين الناس وحوالي الظهيرة بدأت جحافل الناس تتوجه الى مكان المأدبة .. فلما رآهم أشعب استغرب وقال لنفسه ربما كان ذلك صحيحا وأسرع معهم ...
وعلى هذا الاساس سأترك لك هذه الحفلة مبروك عليك..
مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق
​


----------



## abbo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يا حبيبي ان مش بسمع وبس يمكن اكون حتة مهندس في نظرك لكن بالتاكيد لي نظرة للامور واستطيع ان اخبرك انه لي قرابه العام او اكثر وانا اتابع كل مايختص بهذا الموضوع وليس هناك ما يدعو للشك والريبه فكل الحقائق تؤكد امكانية حدوث هذا ناهيك عن التجارب العمليه والوثائق العلمية والعالميه في هذا العلم والذي ذكرت اكثر من مرة بانه يواجه حربا لا هوادة فيها
 ارجوكم اقرؤا هذا الكتاب وتانوا في الرد فما خفي من الادلة كان اعظم 


​


----------



## يحيي الحسيني (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا سيارات و متحمس جدا للفكرة و بدات في تطبقها في المنزل فعلا و تم انتاج الهيدروجين من الدنمو الخاص بسيارتي لاكنني متخوف من ادخالة علي السيارة حتي لا تسبب كمية الهيدروجين المنتجة اضرار بالمحرك
لان هذة هي الخطوة القادمة


----------



## محمود جبوقجي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل هذا**جهاز الجيت** عملي على سيارات تابنزين 
اريد توضيحا
*


----------



## الباتل1 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> نعم هذا صحيح ..انه تخلف واضح.. واضافة لذلك ان المبتدئ الذي كتب الموضوع قد غاب عن المنتدى منذ سنة ونصف ... ومازال الكثيرون يؤيدونه ويطلب المزيد من فوائد عبقريته .... ألم يتساءل أحد عن سبب غيابه ؟؟؟؟
> هل السبب : هزيمة علمية ؟؟؟ أم تعالي عن الرد ؟؟؟ أم أنه تم اكتشافه انه كان يدخل بأسماء متعددة ليؤيد نرجسيته ؟؟؟ أم أصابه مكروه بسبب خطورة تجاربه (لا نتمنى ذلك طبعا ) ؟؟؟ أم أنه أصبح مليونيريا واستغنى عن الدراوييش أمثالنا ؟؟؟
> أرجو ممن يعرف شيئا عن مبتدئ لينوكس أو فجر الصباح وأمثالهم ممن غابوا عن المنتدى أن يخبرنا للاطمئنان عنهم ... وله الشكر سلفا ...؟؟؟
> تحياتي للأخ زملكاوي وللجميع مع التوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير
> ​




طيب انتم ايه المهندسون العرب اين انتم عن التجارب العلمية والطاقة الخظراء 
ولا هذا حال العرب من مثقفين وعوام ودكاترة ومهندسين كلا يغني علي ليلاة 
لية متعمل ابحاث علمية تؤكد الخبر او تنفية 
وسلام


----------



## مهند مهدي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياستاذ انت يالعزيززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## mustafa' (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور جداً


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الباتل 1 
لماذا هدا التهكم الا تعرف ان العرب والاجانب متساووون في مشاريع الطاقة الخضراء بل وانهم يتنافسون على ذللك
وانا مطلع على دذللككككككك


----------



## shy (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*كيف يتم صناعة سيارة تعمل بالماء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة 
لو سمحتوا يا مهندسين أنا عندي طلب أرجوا أن تفيدوني 
أنا أريد بحث أو موضوع عن كيف يتم صناعة سيارة تعمل بالماء 
وأرجو أن يكون شامل مع الصور 


 و شكرااا...........


----------



## د حسين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*لايوجد سيارات تعمل على الماء*

أخي العزيز تحية طيبة :
لايوجد سيارات تعمل على الماء .... وكل ماتراه أو تسمعه حول ذلك انما هو خداع فقط ...
أتمنى لك التوفيق
​


----------



## خالد بن الوليد73 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفكرة جميلة 
ولكن ماتأثير هذا الانفجار الكبير على جسم المحرك وهل مبرد السيارة الاصلي يكون كافي في هذه الحالة
مع العلم أنكم أخبرتمونا ان الفرق بين قوة البنزين والهيدرجين 300%


----------



## weswes (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اعرض فكرة عليكم وارجو ان تعجبكم وهي ان نعمل لنا مؤتمر نقدم فيه كل افكارنا الجديدة وتجاربنا وتكون الدعوة اليه عامة، وهذا يتيح لنا ان نعرض افكارنا بكل شفايفه من خلال هذا المؤتمر بالاضافه الى اننا نتعرف على بعضنا بشكل اقرب وقد يكون هناك تعاون افضل بيننا فيما بعد كما اعتقد انه قد يكون من بين الحضور من يعجبه فكرة احد منا ويقوم بتبنيها واخراجها الى النور من خلال تمويل او دعم، 
خطرت لي هذه الفكرة من برنامج رايته في التلفزيون اسمه نجوم العلوم وهو يقوم بجمع كل من لديه فكرة جديده او اختراع او اي من هذا القبيل ويعمل لهم تصفيات ثم الفائزن يتم تمويل مشاريعهم، لقد اعجبني هذا جدا وتمنيت لو احرص على متبعة هذا البرنامج دائما وها انا اعرض الفكرة عليكم، 
اعتقد انكم تشاهدون قناه National geographic Abudabi انها من القنوات الرائعه جدا هناك برامج بها ايضا تقدم افكار جديده والسبيل الى اخراجها الى النور وحيز الفعل، اتمني ان تنتشر هذه القنوات ايضا بدلا من المسلسلات واللافلام المهم: ايه رايكم في هذا الاقتراح ؟؟؟


----------



## م رشدي حموده (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك خير على الموضوع الرائع ،، لأن غلو البنزين وخاصة عندنا فى مصر شئ لايطاق .. 
لدرجة اني فكرت أعمل مثل صاحب الصورة دي :


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (31 أكتوبر 2010)

weswes قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود ان اعرض فكرة عليكم وارجو ان تعجبكم وهي ان نعمل لنا مؤتمر نقدم فيه كل افكارنا الجديدة وتجاربنا وتكون الدعوة اليه عامة، وهذا يتيح لنا ان نعرض افكارنا بكل شفايفه من خلال هذا المؤتمر بالاضافه الى اننا نتعرف على بعضنا بشكل اقرب وقد يكون هناك تعاون افضل بيننا فيما بعد كما اعتقد انه قد يكون من بين الحضور من يعجبه فكرة احد منا ويقوم بتبنيها واخراجها الى النور من خلال تمويل او دعم،
> خطرت لي هذه الفكرة من برنامج رايته في التلفزيون اسمه نجوم العلوم وهو يقوم بجمع كل من لديه فكرة جديده او اختراع او اي من هذا القبيل ويعمل لهم تصفيات ثم الفائزن يتم تمويل مشاريعهم، لقد اعجبني هذا جدا وتمنيت لو احرص على متبعة هذا البرنامج دائما وها انا اعرض الفكرة عليكم،
> اعتقد انكم تشاهدون قناه national geographic abudabi انها من القنوات الرائعه جدا هناك برامج بها ايضا تقدم افكار جديده والسبيل الى اخراجها الى النور وحيز الفعل، اتمني ان تنتشر هذه القنوات ايضا بدلا من المسلسلات واللافلام المهم: ايه رايكم في هذا الاقتراح ؟؟؟


 

عزيزي .. موضوعك بحد ذاتة يحتاج الى موضوع جديد 

شكرا واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اسلام عليكم عملت جهاز تحليل الماء كميت الغاز غير كافية


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرن كتير على هلمعلومات الامانه انك عظيم


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بكره بجرب هطريقه


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

صفائح الامنيم بصير


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_اخي الفاضل موضوع في غاية الاهميه وطرح مميز _
_وما اقوله الا جزاك الله الف الف خير علي هذه _
_المعلومات النييره وما تحبه للاخرين من خير _
_وافادك الله من واسع رحمته وعلمه _
_ولك مني اجلالا من التقدير والاحترام _
_لك شكري استاذي العزيز _
_وسوف اطبق هذا الكلام _
_باذن من الله عز وجل _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## N81 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور


----------



## tanji12 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## saed4529 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## shy (25 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني من الكلام إلي فهمناه لا يمكن صنع محرك سيارة يعمل فقط بالماء


----------



## bshar1000 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يوفقنا جميعن يا شباب 
عندع استفسار حول اذا حللنا الماء وخرج الهدروجين فاين يكون قد ذهب الاكسجين ارجو الرد وشكران


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 ديسمبر 2010)

bshar1000 قال:


> الله يوفقنا جميعا يا شباب
> عندي استفسار حول اذا حللنا الماء وخرج الهدروجين
> أين يكون قد ذهب الاكسجين
> ارجو الرد وشكرا



الذي يحدث هو تحليل جزئ الماء (السائل) الى غاز الهيدروجين + غاز الاكسيجين ، فيصبح عندي (خليط) من غازين ، هذا (الخليط) هو (الوقود) المطلوب
ملاحظة هامة / 
لا تقل أن الغازين يختلطان لانتاج الماء مرة أخرى لأن الغازين لايتفاعلان لانتاج ماء الا تحت ظروف صعبة جدا جدا لا تتوافر هنا ، بالتالي لا ينتج ماء
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عمالت محلل جربت على دراجه اشتغلت 100% صوطه ناعم صرعته اعله بكثير


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخ SHyانا شغلت دراجه على الماء وعندي كل اطريقه


----------



## ابوزينب السنجري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ومميز شكرا اخي


----------



## ابواثاثة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مواضيع قيمة جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## امواج الخليج (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذه المعلومات النييره _
_والتي قد تفيد الكثير من العرب الذين يسعون الي _
_البدائل عن البترول ..؟_
_ولا زالت محاولاتي حتي هذا الوقت بانتاج _
_غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين بالتحليل الكهربائي _
_ولاستغناء عن البترول فقد تمكنت من اخراجهما وتشغيل _
_النار من الماء وقد اتضح لي بان نار الهيدروجين _
_اقوي من الغاز البتروللي .._
_ولونها اخضر _
_اعيد واقول لك شكري وتقديري واحترامي _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
لكن لماذا لا تطبق هذه الفكرة في البلاد الغربية التي تتقاتل على الوقود في دول الخليج العربي و غيره (مجرد سؤال)


----------



## صلاح انصاف (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع غير منطقي لان الطاقة اللازمة لتحليل الماء اكبر من الطاقة التي يتم الحصول عليها من حرق الهيدروجين الناتج من نفس التحليل الكهربائي


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة

اخي العزيز fagrelsabah 

ان من يأتي بفكرة فعلية اثباتها فأين الاثبات ؟

ان الفديو و الكلام ليس اثبات 

و لكن 

المعادلات و القوانين و الحجج التى بالبرهان هي الاثبات

قال اللة تعالى للمشركين " قل هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين "

بعض المعلومات على وقود الماء حتى يكون كلام علمي

اقل طاقة اللازمة لتحويل كيلو من الماء الى اكسجين و هيدروجين 
هى 4 مليون جول اذا كان الفولت 0.4 v
اما اذا كان الفولت 12 v تكون الطاقة هي 120 مليون جول 
فهذة الطاقة هى الطاقة الداخلة 


من يستطيع من الاعضاء ايجاد الطاقة الخارجة


----------



## Kakashi 10 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*هل من الممكن ان تمشي السيارة بالماء ..؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كيف الحال ..؟ 

المهم ادخل في الموضوع حنا عندنا مشروع سنة عامة للهندسة 

الدكتور يريد منا ان نجعل السيارة تمشي بالماء عوضا عن البنزين ..

اتمنى منكم اذا عندكم نظريات سابقة او فيديوهات وصور 

وطرق فصل الهيدروجين والاكسجين انكم ماتبخلون علينا وجزاكم الله خييير ..

واريد اي شئ يخص هاالموضوع ربي لايحرمكم كل خييير

ونريد افكاركم وارائكم عن الفكرة لكي نتناقش فيها هنا في هذا المنتدى ونفيد ونستفيد


----------



## د حسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*أمر غريب جدا*

تحية طيبة
أمر غريب جدا ان يطلب دكتور من طلابه ان يبتكروا سيارة تسير على الماء كوقود ....
ولو ان الطلب جاء من هواة او مبتدئين لربما تقبلناه وأجبناه ::::: لا يمكن ,الف لا :::: 
أما دكتورك هذا فالى اين هو ذاهب ؟؟؟؟

أرجو اخبارنا باسمه ومركزه الجامعي وافتح لنا باب الحوار معه ... ولو برسالة خاصة
تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## tanji12 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم يمكن للسيارة ان تمشي بالماء ادا حولته الى هدروجين شرط ان تركب عدد كبير من المولدات على السيارة لاشتخراج الهدروجين


----------



## د حسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*لاتنصح بما ليس لك به علم*



tanji12 قال:


> نعم يمكن للسيارة ان تمشي بالماء ادا حولته الى هدروجين شرط ان تركب عدد كبير من المولدات على السيارة لاشتخراج الهدروجين



ياسيد تانجي
بهذه الطريقة انت تورط السيد كاكاشي بأمر فاشل
فالسيارة يمكن ان تسير على الهيدروجين مهما كان مصدره ولكن الكمية الناتجة من تحليل الماء تستهلك طاقة أكثر مما ينتج المحرك
فالرجاء كفاك تضليلا لأخينا 
وشكرا
​


----------



## HaMzAsW (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك طريقة قد اكون اول من يفكر فيها ...وانا الان قيد تصميم محرك يسير على الماء..مو مبداه ..تحليل الماء الى عوامله الاولية عن طريق وضع صفيحتين من الخارصين والنحاس في الماء رغم انني اذكر خلط الماء بمحلول حمض الكبريت المخفف لكنني نسيت الطريقة للاسف


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> ياسيد تانجي
> بهذه الطريقة انت تورط السيد كاكاشي بأمر فاشل
> فالسيارة يمكن ان تسير على الهيدروجين مهما كان مصدره ولكن الكمية الناتجة من تحليل الماء تستهلك طاقة أكثر مما ينتج المحرك
> فالرجاء كفاك تضليلا لأخينا
> ...



بارك الله فيك د. حسين على ردك الدائم على المواضيع الخاطئة 

ولكن 
‏ ‏
هل من الممكن أن تستنتج‎
‎‏ لنا مقدار كل من طاقة التحليل و طاقة الإحتراق
حتى نستفيد من علمك 
و شكرا


----------



## tanji12 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*Car Using Water As Fuel 2
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ONP-kOMXU&feature=related


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

tanji12 قال:


> *car using water as fuel 2
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9onp-komxu&feature=related


‏‎
‎لو كان الفديو دليل
لتخذ الناس الأفلام حقيقة

ياريت تعرض اثباتك العلمي إن كان موجود‎


----------



## zamalkawi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

kakashi 10 قال:


> المهم ادخل في الموضوع حنا عندنا مشروع سنة عامة للهندسة


ماذا يعني مشروع سنة عامة في الهندسة؟


----------



## arrussi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الشيء مثبت علميا ويمكن تحليل الماء عن طريق نوع من انواع موجات الراديو..
شاهد هذا :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf4gOS8aoFk&feature=related
هذا الرجل كان يعمل على مشروع موجات الرايدو لعلاج السرطان فوجد ان هذه الموجات تحلل الماء المالح ^^


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

arrussi قال:


> هذا الشيء مثبت علميا ويمكن تحليل الماء عن طريق نوع من انواع موجات الراديو..
> شاهد هذا :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf4gos8aofk&feature=related
> هذا الرجل كان يعمل على مشروع موجات الرايدو لعلاج السرطان فوجد ان هذه الموجات تحلل الماء المالح ^^


بارك الله فيك
ولكن المطلوب 
ليس اثبات أنه يمكن تحليل الماء ‏
المطلوب إذا كانت السيارة تعمل بالماء فقط فلابد اثبات ان الطاقة اللازمة لتحليل الماء اصغر من الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق الأكسجين و الهيدروجين

و هذا مخالف لمبدأ ثبات الطاقة
و شكرا‎


----------



## zaid zaid (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا جميعا
الاخ كاكاشي ..من الواضح انه ممكن تسيير السيارة بالهيدروجين ولكن يبدو على ان يكون من مصدر 
خارجي حسب قول الاساتذة في اكثر من مرّة.
بنفس الوقت حسب تحليلي للامر وعكس ماقال احد الاساتذة الذي احترم رأيه جدا في مكان اخر اعتقد ان 
تحليل الماء الى الهيدروجين والاوكسجين لا يتعارض مع قانون حفظ الطاقة . 
فنحن نعلم ان غاز والهيدروجين يشتعل والاوكسجين يساعد على الاشتعال .. اذن ان الماء عبارة عن 
غازين قالبلين للاحتراق وتوليد طاقة .. ولكن الامر كما يبدو ان كلفة او الطاقة اللازمة لتحليل الماء الى 
الغازين اعلى من الطاقة الناتجة من حرقهما او استخدامهما بخلايا الوقود ..
ولكن ارى ان الامر لاعلاقة له بقانون حفظ الطاقة هنا .
انا اشبه الامر كما في النفط الخام حيث من خلال تكريره نحصل على مجموعة منتجات يمكننا بحرقها 
الحصول على طاقة اعلى من الطاقة التي يتطلبها تكرير البترول وذلك من الناحية المنطقية والا لكان تكرير 
البترول بلا جدوى.
ومن خلال هذا التحليل منطقيا نرى ان الماء يحتوي على طاقة كامنة ولكن كلفة استخراجها اعلى من قيمتها 
.. فمن المنطقي ايضاً يمكننا اعتبار قد يكون هنالك اسلوب او اساليب نجهلها لتحليل الماء بما يعطينا 
طاقة فائضة .. والحقيقة هذا استنتاج منطقي وليس علمي من قبلي فارجو من اهل العلم كاستاذ حسين 
او استاذ حازم او الاستاذ الزملكاوي ابداء الرأي بهذه النقطة او اي احد لديه دراية بالامر فادري بعد هذا التحليل المنطقي هل الامر مازال يتعارض مع القانون ؟؟.
تحياتي للجميع مع المحبة
زيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2010)

Kakashi 10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كيف الحال ..؟
> 
> ...


 


zaid zaid قال:


> مرحبا جميعا
> الاخ كاكاشي ..من الواضح انه ممكن تسيير السيارة بالهيدروجين ولكن يبدو على ان يكون من مصدر
> خارجي حسب قول الاساتذة في اكثر من مرّة.
> بنفس الوقت حسب تحليلي للامر وعكس ماقال احد الاساتذة الذي احترم رأيه جدا في مكان اخر اعتقد ان
> ...


 
في زيارة لي لليابان عام 1984 لشركات تويوتا ونيسان ومازدا 
كانت هناك سيارات mvp :multi purpose vehicle ​ 
سيارة متعددة الأغراض وهي mini van 
كانت سيارة أبحاث .. مثبت في الخلف إسطوانة هيدروجين .. وكانت تعمل بكل كفاءة .. ​ 
ارجو قراءة الموضوع في wikipedia وهو باللغة الإنجليزية. 
Hydrogen Cars ​ 

الموضوع ليس في سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين!!​*السيارة الهيدروجينية* هي السيارة التي تستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود لتشغيلها, حيث تتنافس عدة شركات منتجة للسيارات لتنزيلها للسوق لتكون الشركة الأولى التي يكون لها السبق في هذا التنافس.
تقوم شركة BMW بالأعلان عن طرحها لنموذجها الأول لسيارة لسيارة تعمل بالوقود وعلى الهيدروجين السائل في آذار 2007. وتقول الشركة أن السيارة ليست سيارة تجريبية Proto-Type بل سيارة ستنتج على بكميات تجارية .
تتصف هذه السيارة بأمكانية وصولها لسرعة 100 كم/ساعة خلال ستة ثواني ويمكنها قطع مسافة 300 كم بتعبئة واحدة لخزان الوقود.
السيارة الأولى ستكون هجينية حيث أنها تعمل بمحرك يمكنه استخدام الوقود الأعتيادي( البنزين او الديزل) عند الحاجة بعد نفاذ خزان وقود الهيدروجين.
شرح للملف:
1. خزان الوقود يستوعب 8 كيلوغرامات من الهيدروجين السائل
2. خزان البنزين بسعة تبلغ 74 لترا
3. صمام الضغط
4. جهاز الاحتراق الداخلي الذي يشتغل بالبنزين أو الهيدروجين السائل


ولكن في سيارة تعمل بالماء وهو أمر يؤدي إلى الخلط Misleading ​ 
هناك العديد من الأبحاث عن إستخدام الهيدروجين كمصدر من مصادر الطاقة .. 
ولكن ليس الماء مطلقا.
إن كان بالتحليل فالأمر غير مجدي إقتصاديا .. ​ 
الطاقة الشمسية حتى اليوم غير مجدية إقتصاديا .​ 
البترول لا يزال هو المهيمن على جميع مصادر الطاقة الأخرى حتى الفحم ​ 
هذا الكلام كتبته قبل أكثر من 25 عاما .. 
والحال لم يتغير .. ولكن هناك تطور في خفض تكاليف الطاقة الشمسية .​ 
كلي أمل أن يسهم المهندسون والفيزيائيون وغيرهم من المهتمين بالطاقة البديلة والنظيفة 
في إيجاد سبل وطرق تؤدي لإستغلال الطاقات المتجدة والبديلة وإستخدامها وتكون ذات جدوى إقتصاديا.​


----------



## zaid zaid (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا دكتور محمد 
تحية طيبة
انا اتفق معك بكل كلمة قلتها اعلاه تماماً
ولكن هل ما حددته بالاحمر من مشاركتي فيه خطأ ام لسبب اخر ؟؟
تحياتي لك
زيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> مرحبا دكتور محمد
> تحية طيبة
> انا اتفق معك بكل كلمة قلتها اعلاه تماماً
> ولكن هل ما حددته بالاحمر من مشاركتي فيه خطأ ام لسبب اخر ؟؟
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم زيد زيد 
ومرحبا وسهلا بك..​ 
في الحقيقة خلطت في كون الغازين قابلين للإحتراق وتوليد الطاقة 
وهذا ليس صحيحا 
الأكسجين يساعد على الإشتعال .. ولا يحترق .​ 
ثانيا : الموضوع له علاقة بقانون حفظ الطاقة حيث ان الإحتراق يتعلق بالقانون الثاني للحراريات​ 
second law of thermodynamics ​ 
وكذلك​ 
القانون الأول للحراريات ​ 
فهو من صلب  




قانون حفظ الطاقة.. Conservation of Energy ؟؟ دعوة للنقاش !! ‏(



1234)​ 



ثالثا : الطاقة الكامنة ​ 
بالنسبة للماء ليس لديه طاقة كامنة في هذه الحالة بعينها 
ولكن قد تكون له القدرة على إمكانية الدخول في تفاعل كيميائي إذا 
وضع في ظروف لذلك ​ 
The similar term chemical potential is used by chemists to indicate the potential of a substance to undergo a chemical reaction​ 


طبعا هناك
طاقة كامنة للماء ​ 
رابعا : طاقة فائضة ​ 
هو تعبير مطاطي .. فكلمة فائضة وطاقة لا تتناسق وقانون حفظ الطاقة.. ​ 
لقد رددت على تساؤلك في عجالة من أمري .. 
وسوف أعود للنقاش .. إذا يسر الله ذلك. ​ 

وفقنا الله وإياك .. ومعذرة إن ادى ذلك لإزعاجك.​ 
وتصبح على خير.​


----------



## zamalkawi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أخ زيد، سأخبرك ما الخطأ في تحليلك
اتحاد الهيدروجين بالأكسجين يعطي ماءا زائد طاقة، وتحليل الماء يعطي هيدروجين وأكسجين ويحتاج إلى طاقة
والآن فلنأخذ كمية معينة من الماء (1 كيلوجرام مثلا) ولنعتبرها نظام مغلق
هيدروجين + أكسجين <--> ماء + طاقة
في أفضل الأحوال سنستغل الطاقة الخارجة من الاتحاد الاستغلال (وهذا غير واقعي بطبيعة الحال، فبالتأكيد هناك فواقد) وسأفترض أن تحليل الماء سيستهلك أقل كمية طاقة ممكنة، فسنجد أنه في أفضل الأحوال الطاقة التي حصلنا عليها من الاتحاد تساوي الطاقة المستهلكة في التحليل، فسنجد أننا لم نستفد شيئا، ولا يمكن أن يعمل محرك بهذه الطريقة، فالمحرك هو آلة للحصول على طاقة ميكانيكية مفيدة، فإذا لم نستفد شيئا فلن نحصل على أي "طاقة فائضة" من المحرك
كل هذا ونحن نفترض عدم وجود فواقد، وبالتالي مع وجود فواقد لن يستمر المحرك الذاتي في العمل سوى لفترة قصيرة جدا وبعدها يتوقف إلى الأبد إلى أن يعاد تزيده بالطاقة أو بالوقود


----------



## zaid zaid (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا دكتور محمد والاستاذ الزملكاوي
من خلال توضيحكما ان الطاقة اللازمة لكسر اواصر جزيئات الماء تساوي في احسن الاحوال مثاليا الطاقة التي تصدر من خلال ارتباطهما من جديد (من خلال الاشتعال) . وبالطبع الامر في هذه الحالة مرتبط بقانون حفظ الطاقة.
والامر لا يشابه مطلقا تكرير البترول وحرق المنتجات واستغلال الطاقة الناتجة.
اما بخصوص الاحمر المحدد الاول من قبل الدكتور محمد بخصوص الاوكسجين فقد ذكرت بالسطر الذي سبقه بانه يساعد على الاشتعال وان الهيدروجين هو الذي يشتعل . واعتبرت بخلطهما يصبحا قابلان للاشتعال صحيح هذا التعبير غير علمي ولكنه افتراضي .
اما عن الزعل ؟؟!!!!!
عن اي زعل تتكلم يادكتور !!
انا كلي امتنان للتصحيح والتوضيح منك ومن الدكتور حسين والاستاذ الزملكاوي
محبتي 
زيــــد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> شكرا دكتور محمد والاستاذ الزملكاوي
> من خلال توضيحكما ان الطاقة اللازمة لكسر اواصر جزيئات الماء تساوي في احسن الاحوال مثاليا الطاقة التي تصدر من خلال ارتباطهما من جديد (من خلال الاشتعال) . وبالطبع الامر في هذه الحالة مرتبط بقانون حفظ الطاقة.
> والامر لا يشابه مطلقا تكرير البترول وحرق المنتجات واستغلال الطاقة الناتجة.
> اما بخصوص الاحمر المحدد الاول من قبل الدكتور محمد بخصوص الاوكسجين فقد ذكرت بالسطر الذي سبقه بانه يساعد على الاشتعال وان الهيدروجين هو الذي يشتعل . واعتبرت بخلطهما يصبحا قابلان للاشتعال صحيح هذا التعبير غير علمي ولكنه افتراضي .
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك أخي زيد 
كلنا طلبة علم ومعرفة .. 
لاحظت ذلك ولكن أعتقدت أن هناك خلطا .. فأحببت التنويه.!

وأشكر المهندس zamalkawi على التوضيح الدقيق . 
وكذلك مداخلات المهندس د حسين الثرية.
للجميع تحياتي .​


----------



## Kakashi 10 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

صراحة مادري وش اقول .. اشكركم شكرا جزيلا 

وان شاء الله راح استفيد منكم ومن كل شئ ذكرتموه في تحليلاتكم هذه الجميلة ..

انا بحاجة لمعلومات اكثر .. هذا تقريبا راح يكون مثل البحث 

جزاكم الله خير

واعذروني عالتأخير لان الدكتور صارت له ظروف وماراح يحضر لنهاية الفصل هذا ..


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اعمل على تحليل الماء وخلطه مع مدخل الهواء الى المحرك هدا يعطيك كفائة اكثر للمحرك وميزات اخرى


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*نوبل و المصالح والفيتو والسيد حفظ الطاقة*

اذا علمنا أن جائزة نوبل لا يتم منحها لأفضل الناس انجازا في مجال ما ، بل يتم منحها لمن يخدم أهدافنا في مجال ما ، فلا نستغرب أن شيمون بيريز يحصل على جائزة نوبل (للسلام) وهو الارهابي ومجرم الحرب الذي قتل جنود الامم المتحدة في مجزرة قاني لأن الفلسطينيين احتموا بهم من طائرات اسرائيل فقام هذا المجرم بحرق الفلسطينيين وجنود الأمم المتحدة في مجزرة تندى لها جبين البشرية بل كافئوه فيما بعد بمنحه جائزة نوبل للسلام و رفدوا الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة (بطرس غالي) الذي ندد بالجريمة ، في حين لم يتم منحها لغاندي الذي حرر الهند بدون سلاح لأن منحها له كان ضد رغبة انجلترا المحتلة للهند ، وحفظا لماء الوجه منحوها لإسمه بعد موته
وتتعجب عندما تعرف أن الاقتصادي الباكستاني البروفيسور محمد يونس و هو رجل اقتصاد يحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام وهو صاحب ومنفذ فكرة بنك الفقراء للقروض المتناهية الصغر ، فالرجل كما أعلن هو ترك عمله الأكاديمي التنظيري الكلامي و انطلق بين الناس ينفذ ويحول النظريات الى واقع عملي ملموس حتى حارب الفقر ونشر الوعي والعلم والاقتصاد بين عامة الناس بدون تنظير كلامي وسفسطة ، ثم يضحك وهم يسلموه جائزة نوبل للسلام قائلا ما علاقة الاقتصاد بنوبل للسلام فقالوا له حاربت الفقر فشاع السلام بين الناس
واذا كانت أمريكا وذيولها يستخدمون حق الفيتو لقتل الحقوق المشروعة ونصر باطلهم فالكثير منا يستخدم قانون حفظ الطاقة سيفا مشهرا في وجه كل من يتكلم ، رغم أن الكثير من المتكلمين لم تكن فكرتهم تتعارض مع حق الفيتو لقانون حفظ الطاقة لكنه كمسمار جحا الذي تعلل به لدخول البيوت الامنة وانتهاك حرمتها
و رغم وجود نظرية المؤامرة على المستوى الخططي بعيد المدى إلا أن هناك من يتعامى عنها وينكرها ، وتعجبت من تصريح السفير السعودي بالولايات المتحدة الذي أعلن أن الطاقة البديلة هراء و كل الأبحاث في مجال الطاقة البديلة ستبوء بالفشل ، ورجل السياسة يضحكك عندما يتكلم في مستقبل البحوث العلمية ، ومع ذلك فكلامه مقبول لأنه يخدم مصلحة بلاده فالطاقة البديلة تقتل اقتصاديات كبيرة مبنية على كاهل البترول ، واذا كانت أمريكا تدافع عن مصالحها فمن حق الدول البترولية الدفاع عن بترولها ، وهذا حقهم تماما ، والصراع موجود اذا تضاربت المصالح 
وكثيرا ما أرى المنتدى هنا شبيه بمسرح سياسي يتبارى الجميع في صراع لا تعاون ، فالهدف هو الانتصار للنفس لا الانتصار لانجاح فكرة قد لا تتعارض مع مبدأ حفظ الطاقة ، فعندما يطرح أحد فكرة ما في مجال الطاقة البديلة نجد البعض يتقمص شخصية الشاويش عطية ويسأله عن شهاداته العلمية قبل أن يستل سيف حفظ الطاقة ويطعنه في مقتل فيخر المسكين صريعا غير مأسوف عليه ، فأجدني مضطرا لتوجيه سؤال طالما راودني : هل أنت من دولة بترولية أو تعمل بها فتخشى على مستقبل وظيفتك ، لأن كثرة الرفض لمشاريع الطاقة البديلة وراؤها المتضررون من ظهور هذا النوع من الطاقة لدرجة أنهم ربما سهوا سينطقونه ( قانون حفظ البترول) بدلا من قانون حفظ الطاقة
تحياتي 
أمين عبدالهادي​


----------



## zamalkawi (29 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> اذا علمنا أن جائزة نوبل لا يتم منحها لأفضل الناس انجازا في مجال ما ، بل يتم منحها لمن يخدم أهدافنا في مجال ما ، فلا نستغرب أن شيمون بيريز يحصل على جائزة نوبل (للسلام) وهو الارهابي ومجرم الحرب الذي قتل جنود الامم المتحدة في مجزرة قاني لأن الفلسطينيين احتموا بهم من طائرات اسرائيل فقام هذا المجرم بحرق الفلسطينيين وجنود الأمم المتحدة في مجزرة تندى لها جبين البشرية بل كافئوه فيما بعد بمنحه جائزة نوبل للسلام و رفدوا الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة (بطرس غالي) الذي ندد بالجريمة ، في حين لم يتم منحها لغاندي الذي حرر الهند بدون سلاح لأن منحها له كان ضد رغبة انجلترا المحتلة للهند ، وحفظا لماء الوجه منحوها لإسمه بعد موته
> وتتعجب عندما تعرف أن الاقتصادي الباكستاني البروفيسور محمد يونس و هو رجل اقتصاد يحصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام وهو صاحب ومنفذ فكرة بنك الفقراء للقروض المتناهية الصغر ، فالرجل كما أعلن هو ترك عمله الأكاديمي التنظيري الكلامي و انطلق بين الناس ينفذ ويحول النظريات الى واقع عملي ملموس حتى حارب الفقر ونشر الوعي والعلم والاقتصاد بين عامة الناس بدون تنظير كلامي وسفسطة ، ثم يضحك وهم يسلموه جائزة نوبل للسلام قائلا ما علاقة الاقتصاد بنوبل للسلام فقالوا له حاربت الفقر فشاع السلام بين الناس
> واذا كانت أمريكا وذيولها يستخدمون حق الفيتو لقتل الحقوق المشروعة ونصر باطلهم فالكثير منا يستخدم قانون حفظ الطاقة سيفا مشهرا في وجه كل من يتكلم ، رغم أن الكثير من المتكلمين لم تكن فكرتهم تتعارض مع حق الفيتو لقانون حفظ الطاقة لكنه كمسمار جحا الذي تعلل به لدخول البيوت الامنة وانتهاك حرمتها
> و رغم وجود نظرية المؤامرة على المستوى الخططي بعيد المدى إلا أن هناك من يتعامى عنها وينكرها ، وتعجبت من تصريح السفير السعودي بالولايات المتحدة الذي أعلن أن الطاقة البديلة هراء و كل الأبحاث في مجال الطاقة البديلة ستبوء بالفشل ، ورجل السياسة يضحكك عندما يتكلم في مستقبل البحوث العلمية ، ومع ذلك فكلامه مقبول لأنه يخدم مصلحة بلاده فالطاقة البديلة تقتل اقتصاديات كبيرة مبنية على كاهل البترول ، واذا كانت أمريكا تدافع عن مصالحها فمن حق الدول البترولية الدفاع عن بترولها ، وهذا حقهم تماما ، والصراع موجود اذا تضاربت المصالح
> ...



أعجبتني المشاركة أخ أمين، لأن بها كل ما يتميز به مروجو الهراء العلمي المسمى المحركات دائمة الحركة، وهذه المميزات هي ما أشرت إليها سابقا، ولكن ميزة مشاركتك هذه هي أنها جمعتهم كلهم في مكان واحد
- كلام أدبي، وليس نقاشا علميا، بهدف استدرار العطف والتأثير في النفوس، فالعلم يخاطب العقل، والأدب يخاطب النفس
- كلام عن نظرية المؤامرة، أعني هنا نظرية المؤامرة بوجه عام، فأنا أتفق معك أن نوبل لها أهداف سياسية
- كلام غير مترابط ولا علاقة له بالموضوع، فيظن القارئ أن الكلام كبير عليه وأن العيب في جهله لذا لا يفهم، وبالتالي يظن القارئ أن الكاتب "فاهم في الموضوع"
- اتهامات بالتحجر، فنحن، مؤيدو قانون حفظ الطاقة، لا نعرف من العلم سوى قانون حفظ الطاقة ولا بالتالي نحتمي خلفه ونوجه سهام النقد من خلاله إلى الآخرين
- اتهامات بالخيانة والعمالة والاهتمام بالمصالح الشخصية على حساب البشرية المعذبة، فنحن نهتم بمصالح الدول البترولية (التي لا أنتمي لها بالمناسبة) ومصلحتي الشخصية لأن وظيفتي مرتبطة بالبترول (ووظيفتي ليس لها علاقة بالبترول لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، بل على العكس أنا مكتوي من ارتفاع أسعار الوقود والطاقة) وهكذا نحن ننظر فقط لمصلحتنا أو لمصلحة أباطرة الاقتصاد، ولا نهتم بالغلابة المطحونين
- التجاهل: وهو سلاح يستعمله مروجو الهراء كثيرا، فبعد أن توضح وجهة النظر العلمية في موضوع ما، وتبين لماذا المحرك لن يعمل مخالفا لقانون حفظ الطاقة، تجد أنهم تجاهلوا كل الردود العلمية وكأنها لم تكتب من الأساس وتطرقوا لمواضيع أخرى
بالمناسبة، وحتى لا أخرج على الموضوع، أتعلم لماذا أقول أنا ود. حسين، ود. محمد باشراحيل والأخ زيد، وآخرون باستحالة أن يعمل محرك بالماء كوقود بديلا عن أنواع الطاقة والوقود الأخرى؟ هل تعلم أم لا؟؟ بعبارة أخرى، هل تعلم كيف يتم تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة على هذه الحالة تحديدا؟؟ لأنك قلت أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق هنا
في انتظار ردك لو أنك ترغب في حوار علمي بعيدا عن المقالات الأدبية المؤثر

وأختم كلامي بقول إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء​


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أعجبتني المشاركة أخ أمين، لأن بها كل ما يتميز به مروجو الهراء العلمي المسمى المحركات دائمة الحركة، وهذه المميزات هي ما أشرت إليها سابقا، ولكن ميزة مشاركتك هذه هي أنها جمعتهم كلهم في مكان واحد
> - كلام أدبي، وليس نقاشا علميا، بهدف استدرار العطف والتأثير في النفوس، فالعلم يخاطب العقل، والأدب يخاطب النفس
> - كلام عن نظرية المؤامرة، أعني هنا نظرية المؤامرة بوجه عام، فأنا أتفق معك أن نوبل لها أهداف سياسية
> - كلام غير مترابط ولا علاقة له بالموضوع، فيظن القارئ أن الكلام كبير عليه وأن العيب في جهله لذا لا يفهم، وبالتالي يظن القارئ أن الكاتب "فاهم في الموضوع"
> ...



يا عزيزي عندما يخاطبك شخص فينبغي أن تعلو بلغة خطابك لمستوى محدثك أو فلتصمت ، فأنا لم أتهمك شخصيا بشيء عملا بسنة النبي الكريم عند النصيحة (ما بال أقوام يفعلون كذا و كذا) ، أما أنت فتعمل بمبدأ (كاد المريب أن يقول خذوني) ، أو كما يقول المثل (اللي على راسه بطحة) ، 
ومشاركتي هنا عن الطاقة البديلة عامة وليست عن موتور دائم الحركة خاصة ، والطاقة البديلة لا ينكرها إلا جاهل جهول ، والشخص الذي أتى في المنتدى بنموذج موتور دائم الحركة بفعل الجاذبية أنا الوحيد الذي فندت فكرته بطريقة علمية و ليس أنت ولا غيرك 
وأما الذين قالوا موتور يعمل بالماء فمقصدهم موتور يعمل بتحليل الماء الى عنصريه واستعمال النواتج كوقود وهذا لا ينكره الا جاهل جهول ، ولم يقل أحد باستدامة الحركة لسبب بسيط جدا هو كفاءة التحويل لا تساوي 100% ولم يطمح أحد لذلك ، لكن الطموح ارتضى مبدأ الماء فقط لأن الماء ببلاش يعني مجاني ، ولكن ثمة اعاقة اخرى وهي الطاقة المستخدمة في التحويل أو (التحليل) > الناتجة ، وهي تختلف حسب التقنية المستخدمة ونوع التيار فلما كان تيار مستمر كانت الطاقة الضائعة كبيرة جدا قياسا على الطاقة الناتجة ولما كان التيار متردد زادت الكفاءة وقلت الطاقة الضائعة ، ولكن الكل يبحث عن تردد الرنين أو تردد الانهيار الذي يجعل الكفاءة أكبر ما يمكن والطاقة المفقودة أقل ما يمكن ، وكل جهود العلماء مبنية على هذا الجانب خاصة اذا علمت أن محطات توليد الكهرباء التي تعمل بالغاز أو البترول كفاءة التحويل فيها لا تتعدى 30% يعني أعطي المحطة غاز طاقته 100 جول فتعطيني المحطة طاقة كهربية لا تزيد عن 30 جول ، فلو وجدنا مادة تعطي طاقة 40% مثلا فهي أحسن من البترول (رغم أن 40% معناها طاقة داخلة أكبر من الناتجة) ، ولو بحثنا عن تقنيات تعطي 50 أو 60% فستكون أفضل و هكذا (يعني لا يتعارض مع حفظ الطاقة)
أما مسألة الموتور الدائم الحركة بواسطة المغناطيسات فحتى لو تم اكتشافه فهي الأخرى لن تكون دائمة الحركة لسبب بسيط آخر هو أن فكرة الحركة مبنية على تنافر الأقطاب ، ومبدأ التنافر بين الاقطاب من العوامل التي تفقد القطب قوته المغناطيسية ، يعني بعد فترة سنجد أن المغناطيسات فقدت قوتها و توقف الموتور عن الدوران و بحاجة لاستبدال المغناطيسات (يعني لا يتعارض مع حفظ الطاقة)
ولوح الثلج المتحجر لا يمكنك لو أمسكت مطرقة أن تحوله الى ماء حتى لو بذلت مليون جول ، ولكن بقليل من حرارة الشمس (المجانية) يتحول الى ماء (يعني لا يتعارض مع حفظ الطاقة)
فلم يقل أحد بأن الطاقة مجانية ولكن قالوا طاقة رخيصة ، وكلمة مجانا تقال مجازا ، فلم يطمع أو يطمح أحد بالذهاب للسوق والعودة ببضاعة بدون أن يدفع نقود
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى 
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي​


----------



## wdhandassa (29 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن ان نصنع سيارة تسير بالقمح؟


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

wdhandassa قال:


> هل من الممكن ان نصنع سيارة تسير بالقمح؟



هههههههههه
للأسف يوجد
ألم تسمع عن استخدام القمح فيما يعرف بالوقود الحيوي وهو ما أدى لا رتفاع سعر القمح 3 مرات في العام المنصرم
لكن ايضا الكارو يجرها حصان يعمل بالقمح والفول أيضا


----------



## zamalkawi (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أوك، تقول أن على رأسي بطحة، وتقول أن "شخص ما" جاهل جهول، وهذا الشخص ليس أنا بالطبع، ولكني على رأسي بطحة
حسنا، سأسألك أسئلة محددة، وعليك أن ترد أيضا بصورة محددة


aminabdulhady قال:


> * يا عزيزي د حسين ، لا أنت ولا السيد زملكاوي ولا من يتشدد لكما تملكون دليلا علميا للرفض ، انما رفضكم لمجرد الرفض ، انما حكاية مولد سيدنا الشيخ قانون حفظ الطاقة فأنتم (لا تستقوون به) بل (تختفون خلفه) فتركبونه وتوجهون عجلة القيادة فيسير يمينا ويسارا كيفما شئتم - وغيركم يركب نفس القانون و يوجهه كيفما شاء*


1- من أين أتيت بأننا أنا ود. حسين لا نمتلك دليلا علميا للرفض؟

2- لماذا تقول أننا نرفض لمجرد الرفض؟ وعلى أي أساس تقول أننا نركب قانون حفظ الطاقة فنوجهه حيث نشاء، وليس حيث يشاء العلم؟



aminabdulhady قال:


> يبدو أن الكثير من المشتركين في هذا المنتدى لم يدرسوا من العلم الا قانون حفظ الطاقة ، فأصبح في أيديهم مثل مطوة قرن غزال يشهرونه في وجه كل من يقابلهم عمال على بطال وكأنه أصبح قضية أمن دولة و يمس الأمن القومي للبلاد​


3- من هم الأعضاء الذين تقصد أنهم لم يدرسوا من الهندسة إلا قانون حفظ الطاقة، فيشهرونه في وجه كل من يقابلهم، علما بأن عدد من يتصدون لوهم المحركات دائم الحركة على هذا المنتدى عدد محدود، وأبرزهم د. حسين، وبلا فخر أنا، فمن تقصد؟



aminabdulhady قال:


> لو وضعت وقود البنزين في موتور السيارة يعمل الموتور و تسير السيارة
> لو وضعت ماء في موتور السيارة لايعمل الموتور ولا تسير السيارة فما السبب؟
> السبب ان الله خلق الماء مختلفا عن البنزين ، فخلق الله البنزين على هيئة (مخزن) طاقة يحتاج فقط الى شرارة بسيطة جدا لفتح هذا المخزن(المدخلات) فينفجر مولدا طاقة ضخمة (المخرجات) اكبر بكثير من الشرارة الصغيرة التي اعطيناها له كمدخلات ،
> فهل هذا يعتبر كسر لقانون حفظ الطاقة عندما تكون الطاقة المدخلة اقل من الطاقة المخرجة
> وبالمثل فإن الله تعالى خلق الكثير من المواد على هيئة مخزن طاقة تحتاج منا الى طاقة بسيطة جدا لفتح هذا المخزن ، وفي هذه الحالة فإن تطبيق قانون بقاء الطاقة يصبح شيء من العبث



4- أرجو تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة على الحالة الواردة في المثال، والتي قلت أنت عنها أن تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة عليها يعتبر شيء من العبث



aminabdulhady قال:


> الأعزاء د.حسين و ricielectric
> 
> يلتبس علينا كثير فهم مبدأ (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة) فلا نعرف متى نطبقه و متى ننحه جانبا
> فمثلا عندما نشعل عود ثقاب (طاقة داخلة صغيرةجدا) في مخزن بترول فينتج انفجار ضخم (طاقة خارجة كبيرة جدا) ، فهل في هذه الحالة نطبق المبدأ (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة) طبعا لا و ألف لا
> ...



5- هل أنت مقتنع أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق على حالة عود الثقاب ومخزن البترول (راجع السؤال الرابع)

6- قلت أن الطاقة المبذولة لفصل الأكسجين عن الهيدروجين أقل من الطاقة الناتجة عن اتحاد الهيدروجين بالأكسجين، فما إثباتك لهذه العبارة؟



aminabdulhady قال:


> وأما الذين قالوا موتور يعمل بالماء فمقصدهم موتور يعمل بتحليل الماء الى عنصريه واستعمال النواتج كوقود وهذا لا ينكره الا جاهل جهول ، ولم يقل أحد باستدامة الحركة لسبب بسيط جدا هو كفاءة التحويل لا تساوي 100% ولم يطمح أحد لذلك​



7- هل تجد تعارض بين العبارة المقتبسة أعلاه (أن كفاءة التحويل أقل من 100% ولا توجد استدامة في الحركة)، والعبارة المقتبسة قبل السؤال السادس (بأن طاقة التحليل أقل من طاقة الاتحاد، ومن فارق الطاقة يدور المحرك)؟ ملحوظة كاتب العبارتين هو نفس الشخص، وهو أنت، والفارق الزمني بين العبارتين أقل من 3 أسابيع

8- تقول أنه لا أحد ممن يروج لمحركات الماء قال باستدامة الحركة، والسؤال هو، هل أنت متأكدا من أنك متابع للحوارات المتعلقة بمحركات الماء؟ خاصة مشاركات العضوين مبتدئ لينوكس وفجر الصباح، وبالمناسبة العصو فجر الصباح له ربما ما يزيد عن 10 مواضيع يروج فيها لمحركات الماء، ويدعي أن المحرك يعمل بالماء فقط لا غير، وأنا أعتبره المسئول الأول في المنتدى عن الترويج لهذه الضلالات، رغم عدم ظهوره على المنتدى منذ عدة أشهر

لديك 8 أسئلة، تأن في الرد عليها، واعلم أنني لا أعاديك، ولا أعادي من يختلف معي في الفكر، ولكن بالنظر لمشاركاتك نجد أنك تقول الشيء وعكسه
مرة تقول أنك مؤيد للمحركات دائمة الحركة، ومرة تقول لا، تلمح في كلامك أنني ود. حسين لا نعرف شيئا عن الهندسة سوى حفظ الطاقة، وأننا نعارض لأي شيء متعلق بالطاقة المتجددة، رغم أنك لو تتبعت مشاركاتنا لوجدت أننا من أشد مؤيدي الطاقة المتجددة
تناقض مشاركاتك مع بعضها البعض يجعلك عسيرا على الفهم، ويجعل التحاور معك صعبا

الخلاصة، أنت شخص محير، وتثير البلبلة بتناقضاتك، وباتهاماتك الباطلة المبطنة، ولكن بعيدا عن كل هذا، هناك 8 أسئلة أرجو أن تجيب عنها بوضوح، بلا دوران ولا مواربة
الأسئلة الثمانية مباشرة، لذا أتوقع منك إجابات مباشرة​


----------



## د حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*أحسنت يا زملكاوي*

تحية للجميع
أحسنت يازملكاوي
أؤيدك بكل ما ذكرت حرفيا
كنت انا قد بدأت بتحضير رد عل امين عبد الهادي وكان مطابقا تماما لما توصلت انت اليه.
لذا لاداعي لردي منعا للتكرار وأضم صوتي لصوتك وننتظر الاجابة 
شكرا لك وفرت علي مجهودا كبيرا 
​


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

للحق فأنا لم أقرأ ردك يا زملكاوي فقد لاحظت أنك تقتص فقرات من مشاركتي وتسأل عنها أسئلة اجاباتها موجودة داخل مشاركتي ، فلو تعسر عليك فهمها فلا فائدة من التكرار ، 
ونصيحتي لك ألا تكن ممن لا يرون في الثوب الأبيض الا نقطة سوداء صغيرة في أسفله فلا يوجد ثوب خالي من غبار 
ونصيحتي لحسين لا تكونوا صدى صوت لبعضكم ، لأن الصوت و رجع صداه كثيرا ما يعطي شيئا غير ذي دلالة إذ ليست كل دال بدلالة
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## zamalkawi (29 ديسمبر 2010)

لا زلت في انتظار ردك
فأنت قلت


aminabdulhady قال:


> وتسأل عنها أسئلة اجاباتها موجودة داخل مشاركتي


وهذا للأسف غير صحيح، خاصة أنك تقول أنك لم تقرأ ردي
فلو أنها موجودة ما سألتك عنها وللتوضيح، سأتناولهم سؤالا سؤالا
*1- من أين أتيت بأننا أنا ود. حسين لا نمتلك دليلا علميا للرفض؟*
لا أعتقد أن إجابة هذا السؤال موجودة، فمن يخبر عن محرك دائم الحركة لا يضع أي إثبات ويكتفي بفيديو، والفيديو ليس دليل إثبات كما تعلم، وكلهم يتهربون من الحوار العلمي، أما لو يوجد حوارا علميا سنستطيع تفنيده، أما الفيديو الذي ليس به أي إثبات علمي، فدليل رفضه واضح، وهو مخالفته للفيزياء
ومع هذا، لو أنك تتابع النقاشات على المنتدى، لوجدت أنني قمت بوضع أدلة علمية على خطأ عدد من المحركات التي طرحت في المنتدى، ومع هذا تقول أننا لا نملك دليلا علميا على الرفض
لذا فالسؤال لم يتم الإجابة عليه، من أين أتيت بأننا لا نمتلك دليلا على الرفض

* 2- لماذا تقول أننا نرفض لمجرد الرفض؟ وعلى أي أساس تقول أننا نركب قانون حفظ الطاقة فنوجهه حيث نشاء، وليس حيث يشاء العلم؟
حسنا، هذا السؤال شبيه بالسؤال الأول، ولكن يختلف عنه في أنك دخلت في نوايانا الداخلية وافترضت أننا نتبع أهواءنا وأننا لا نريد الاقتناع، ولذا أسألك كيف عرفت نوايانا الداخلية التي تدعيها؟ وهو سؤال أيضا لم تجب عليه في مشاركاتك

**3- من هم الأعضاء الذين تقصد أنهم لم يدرسوا من الهندسة إلا قانون حفظ الطاقة، فيشهرونه في وجه كل من يقابلهم، علما بأن عدد من يتصدون لوهم المحركات دائم الحركة على هذا المنتدى عدد محدود، وأبرزهم د. حسين، وبلا فخر أنا، فمن تقصد؟
هذا السؤال لمحت فيه عن أشخاص، ولم تذكر من هم، ثم تقول أن على رأسي بطحة، لذا فالسؤال قائم، أريد أن أعرف من هم الذين تقول عنهم أنهم لا يعرفون عن الهندسة إلا قانون حفظ الطاقة، وأزيد على السؤال: من أين عرفت هذا

**4- أرجو تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة على الحالة الواردة في المثال، والتي قلت أنت عنها أن تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة عليها يعتبر شيء من العبث
أنت قلت عن المثال المذكور أن تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة عليه يعتبر شيء من العبث، وأنا بعلمي المحدود أرى أن قانون حفظ الطاقة ينطبق على الحالة الواردة في المثال، ويمكن تطبيقه، بدون عبث، لذا أريد أن أعرف كيف طبقت أنت قانةن حفظ الطاقة ووجدت أنه لا ينطبق
بالمناسبة، قولك أن هذا المثال لا ينطبق عليه قانون حفظ الطاقة، دليل على قصور شديد في معلوماتك الهندسية، أو على التباس في المفاهيم لديك، فلو أجبت عن السؤال لوضحت لك موطن القصور لديك
,انا أقصد من هذا السؤال أن نتحاور علميا وليس أن نتناطح علميا

**5- هل أنت مقتنع أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق على حالة عود الثقاب ومخزن البترول (راجع السؤال الرابع)
ربما يكون هذا السؤال لا معنى له (أعترف بهذا) فبما أنك وضعت الحالة، فبالتأكيد أنت مقتنع
على كل حال الحالة في هذا المثال ينطبق عليها ما ينطبق على المثال الخاص بالسؤال الرابع

** 6- قلت أن الطاقة المبذولة لفصل الأكسجين عن الهيدروجين أقل من الطاقة الناتجة عن اتحاد الهيدروجين بالأكسجين، فما إثباتك لهذه العبارة؟
أنت لم تجب عن هذا السؤال في مشاركاتك، ولا زلت منتظر الإثبات أو حتى المصدر أو الدليل على أن فصل الأكسجين عن الهيدروجين في الماء يستهلك طاقة أقل من الناتجة من اتحاد (حرق) الهيدروجين** مع **الأكسجين ** لإنتاج ماء

**7- هل تجد تعارض بين العبارة المقتبسة أعلاه (أن كفاءة التحويل أقل من 100% ولا توجد استدامة في الحركة)، والعبارة المقتبسة قبل السؤال السادس (بأن طاقة التحليل أقل من طاقة الاتحاد، ومن فارق الطاقة يدور المحرك)؟ ملحوظة كاتب العبارتين هو نفس الشخص، وهو أنت، والفارق الزمني بين العبارتين أقل من 3 أسابيع
أعتقد أن التعارض واضح، وأرجو تفسير هذا التعارض، ولو ترى أنه لا يوجد تعارض، أرجو إزالة اللبس

** 8- تقول أنه لا أحد ممن يروج لمحركات الماء قال باستدامة الحركة، والسؤال هو، هل أنت متأكدا من أنك متابع للحوارات المتعلقة بمحركات الماء؟ خاصة مشاركات العضوين مبتدئ لينوكس وفجر الصباح، وبالمناسبة العصو فجر الصباح له ربما ما يزيد عن 10 مواضيع يروج فيها لمحركات الماء، ويدعي أن المحرك يعمل بالماء فقط لا غير، وأنا أعتبره المسئول الأول في المنتدى عن الترويج لهذه الضلالات، رغم عدم ظهوره على المنتدى منذ عدة أشهر
بالتأكيد هناك من المروجين لمحركات الماء على المنتدى ممن يقولون باستدامة الحركة، لذا أريد أن أعرف، هل أنت متابع للنقاشات على المنتدى الخاصة بمحركات الماء أم لا، لو أنك لا تتابعها، فلك العذر، ولو أنك تتابعها، فستعلم أن هناك من يقولون أن الماء يمكن استخدامه كوقود، وأن الماء فقط (وليس الهيدروجين) كافي لتشغيل السيارات، ولو أنك مقتنع فعلا بعدم استدامة الحركة، فستعرف لماذا أرفض أنا ود. حسين هذه المحركات

الأسئلة الثمانية لا زالت قائمة، وأتمنى ألا تترفع عن الإجابة، ويعلم الله أنني لا أناطح وإنما أبغي حوارا علميا نستفيد به جميعا، وللأسف الحوار العلمي على هذا المنتدى قلييييل جدا، وبما أنك مهمندس (كما سبق وقلت) فأعتقد أنك قادر على الحوار العلمي

أدعوك لفتح صفحة جديدة، فأنا بالفعل لا أقصد أن أغضبك بأسئلتي، ربما فهمت أنني أشاحنك بها، ولكني لا أقصد هذا بتاتا، وأنتظر ردك لنبدأ حوارا علميا
وشكرا لسعة صدرك
*


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## aminabdulhady (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*حوار يبين الفرق بين من يحفظ ومن يفهم*

الموضوع عن محرك بيديني الدائم
الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178646.html

===========================
قال د حسين
تحية طيبة للجميع
وأرجو ألا تزعلوا مني
أرجوكم ألا تسيروا وراء الأوهام 
لأن قانون انحفاظ الطاقة هو سيد الأحكام في هذا الموضوع وهذه الآلات لم ولن تعمل....
===========================
قال د صلاح30
السلام عليكم
شكرا د حسين لذكرك قانون انحفاظ الطاقة و الذي تدور حوله الكثير من التناقضات 
صراحة و برايي ان القانون بصيغته العامه المبهمة هو سبب كل المشاكل لان التطور التقني الذي كان سائدا قد وجه التفكير بطريقة محددة دون الاخذ بعين الاعتبار عوامل كثيرة اعتبرت مهملة و التي تغير من طريقة التفكير و مجال دراسة اي عينة بشملها ضمن ضوابط الدراسة المطلوبة ليصبح القانون متكاملا يفسر النتائج بصولاة كاملة
و الامثلة كثيرة و مجالات تطبيقها متنوعة و يمكن لنا ان نتناقش بها بجدية لاستخلاص نتيجة مؤكدة 
و نحن في منتدانا لا ينقصنا العلم و لا المنطق و لا الامكانية للوصول لنتيجة صحيحة
الا ان يكون الجميع منفتحين على العلم و المنطق للقبول بنتيجة منطقية تم اثباتها عمليا كما اثبت من قبل ما تم جعله واقعا غير قابل للمناقشة
و دمتم سالمين
===========================
قال د حسين
ياسيد صلاح 
قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ليس مبهما وهو واضح تماما ومرتبط بانحفاظ المادة أيضا ... أرجو منك مثالا على ما تراه ليس منطقيا وشكرا
===========================
قال د صلاح30
شكرا لك د حسين فقد سبقتني الى النقطة الهامة انحفاظ الطاقة و الكتلة فهما متلازمان و لا ينبغي الفصل بينهما 
و كما ذكرت سابقا فان توجيه التفكير بطريقة وحيدة تؤدي الى حدوث التناقض لما يتم دراسته في حالة محددة يقوم البعض مثلا باسقاط قانون حفظ الطاقة عليها بطريقة خاطئة ادت الى جعلها مبهمة و غير مفسرة بالقانون
فالمشكلة ليست اساسا في نص القانون بل التناقض في تطبيقه حيث يصر البعض على الزام الطريقة التي لا تروقه للاليات التي يريدها ان تعمل بها
ففي حالة انحفاظ الطاقة و الكتلة لانفجار حراري نووي 
عندما تسال اي متخصص عن الفارق الهائل بين طاقة الانفجار الانشطاري للطاقة الكاملة المتولدة عند انفجار قنبلة هدروجينية سيخبرك عن تحرر الطاقة بالاندماج النووي و الطاقة الانشطارية امنت الوسط المناسب لاحداث الاتدماج كوسيط محرض 
اذا لا يشترط ان تكون الطاقة المحصلة هي بالضبط معادل الطاقة الاولية الداخلة في تفاعل ما
طالما ان المواد الداخلة في التفاعل تمتلك طاقة كامنة يمكن تحريرها بالطاقة الاولية التي تعمل في مثل هذه الحالة كمحرض و ليست الطرف المباشر في التفاعل
و ايضا التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تتغير فيها اليات التفاعل جذريا باستخدام و سائط لانجاز التفاعل بشكل اكثر كفاءة و اقل طاقة بكثير من التفاعل المباشر للمواد دون الوسيط
و مثالها الوسائط الانزيمية في التفاعلات الكيميائية الحيوية حيث تستهلك الطاقة لتنشيط الانزيم الذي يعمل على تحفيز مواد التفاعل الكيميائية ( عضوية و لا عضوية ) لانجاز التفاعل و الذي يعادل في انجازه بهذه الطريقة طاقة اكبر بكثير بالتفاعل المباشر 
و هذا بالضبط ما يحدث في اجهزة الطاقة الحرة التي تستخدم طاقة اولية خارجية محرضة تستخدم لتحرير طاقة متولدة اكبر بكثير وبالية محددة تفسر عملها وبما يزيل التناقض و الالتباس عند دراستها باي قانون 
و مثاله هنا مولد بنديني موضوع المناقشة حيث ان الطاقة اللازمة لادارة مغاتط المولد اقل بكثير من الطاقة المتحرضة في ملفات الوشائع المولدة للتيار الكهربائي و هنالك اليات محددة تشرح طريقة الحصول على هذه الطاقة بالشكل الموصوف بالاختراع 
و تستطيع تذكرها بالرجوع للمواضيع التي تشرح عمل مولدات بنديني 
مثلا 
John bedini's <<< free energy machines
و مع ذلك يصر البعض على الزام الطريقة التي لا تروقه للاليات التي يريدها ان تعمل بها
لا ان يفسر بطريقة صحيحة الالية التي يراد ان يتم الاستفادة منها لتحرير و توليد طاقة كبيرة و اكبر من المحرض الاولي 
و الامل دائما بالوقوف الى جانب المنطق العلمي الذي يفسر بالتجربة العلمية العملية كل الحقائق و النواقض و ان نحاول استثمارها بعمل مفيد للبشرية 

===========================
قال د حسين
شكرا لك على جهودك ولكن وجه المقارنة مع تحرير الطاقة بالاندماج النووي لم يكن موفقا ... وتوضيحا لذلك نعود الى انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة 
ملخص ذلك انك اذا حصلت على طاقة مهما كان شكلها يعني انك خسرت نفس القيمة من الطاقة بشكل آخر ...أما في حال الطاقة النووية فانك حصلت على طاقة كبيرة ولكنك خسرت مادة أي ان وزن نواتج التفاعل النووي هو أقل من وزن المواد الداخلة فيه وقيم الطاقة الناتجة عن التفاعل النووي تناسب مع وزن المادة المفقود مرفوع الى قوة قيمتها سرعة الضوء . وتم اثبات ذلك في القنابل النووية ومفاعلات توليد الكهرباء ....
ولمعلوماتك تجرى الآن تجربة معاكسة لاثبات اننا اذا أردنا الحصول على مادة يجب خسارة طاقة كبيرة جدا لأجل ذلك تم انشاء المسرع الخطي الكبير lhc تحت الأرض في الحدود الفاصلة بين سويسرا وفرنسا ويمكنك متابع أخباره على الانترنت ويكفي وضع الأحرف الانكليزية الثلاثة على محرك بحث غوغل واستمتع بمتابعة شيقة حيث يبلغ طول النفق 26 كم ويتم تخليته من الهواء ويبرد الى حرارة ناقص 271 وسضخ به كمية من البروتونات وستسرع الى مايقارب سرعة الضوء وبعدها يتم تصادمها بطاقة تقارب تفجير 2طن من التي ان تي مت المتوقع ان تتحول الى مادة مع اختفاء الطاقة واستطاع عالم فيزيائي ان يتوقع مواصفات المادة المتخلقة وسماها الهيكز ......أرجو متابعة اخبارها على النت ولترى كيف يفكر العلماء وكيف يعملون وكفانا استهزاء بالعلماء وكفانا هرولة وراء اوهام عمرها 800 سنة ولو كانت صحيحة لظهرت نتائجها وشكرا
========================================
قال زملكاوي
أخي ياسين
يوجد هنا على المنتدى أعضاء لهم أفكار رائعة، ومجهود وفير
ولكن المشكلة الكبرى هي أن معظمهم يرفض التعلم، أو يرفض استقاء العلم من مصادره المعتمدة
فتكون النتيجة، إما أن تكون الأفكار قديمة ولا فائدة منها، لأنه لم يحاول أن يقرأ (وهذا لا ينفي أنها أفكار رائعة) أو أن تكون أفكارا خاطئة، مثل محاولة صنع أجهزة تخرق القوانين الفيزيائية، مثل قانون حفظ الطاقة، حيث أنهم أصلا لا يعرفون هذه القوانين الفيزيائية، لأنهم لم يتعلموا
لذا أنصح هؤلاء، كما تبذلون مجهودا في تجاربكم، اقتطعوا بعضا من هذا المجهود للقراءة ولتعلم العلوم الأساسية والتطبيقية، ووقتها ستأتون بأفكار أفضل وأكثر نفعا

========================================
========================================
========================================
هل رأيت يا زملكاوي أنك أنت و حسين لا تملكان دليلا علميا للرد وفقط تمسكان بقانون حفظ الطاقة كمن يمسك بآلة موسيقية ليعزف بها لحنا نشاذا لا علاقة له بالموسيقى من قريب أو بعيد
هل رأيت حسين وهو يقول أن جزءا من الكتلة تحول الى طاقة ؟ وهل أنا كمستفيد بذلت أي طاقة لتحويل هذه الكتلة الى طاقة هائلة ؟ ثم هرب بطريقة مكشوفة الى تجربة تحويل الطاقة الى كتلة وكأنه يخبرنا سبقا علميا
ثم كان ردك الذي لا تمله ولا علاقة له بالموضوع وهو تشجيع الناس على القراءة والتعلم --- يا أخي تعلم أنت أولا ثم انصح غيرك

​


----------



## د حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسلسل منطقي واستنتاج خاطئ*



aminabdulhady قال:


> الموضوع عن محرك بيديني الدائم
> 
> 
> ===========================
> ...



يبدو ان السيد عبد الهادي لا يعلم حقيقة نقص المادة في التفاعل النووي ... معليش بنسامحه ...
أما موضوع lhc فهو سبق علمي لأنه حتى هذه الحظة التي نكتب فيها لم تنجح تجربة التصادم بسبب أعطال فنية حصلت معهم أثناء التبريد ..والقائمون على التجربة عددهم عدة آلاف من علماء الفيزياء من العالم ....
غريب لديك التناقض الواضح فأحيانا تقول ان المحرك الدائم غير ممكن ثم تعود لتخبرنا العكس ؟؟؟؟
أخي العزيز حدد موقفك بدقة علمية هندسية ....​


----------



## zamalkawi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

حسنا، هذا أول سؤال، باقي سبعة
بالطبع أوضحت هذه الإجابة أنك تبحث عن أي شيء كي لا تبدو مخطئا أمام الآخرين
فعندما أكون كعضو لي 279 مشاركة في منتدى الطاقة البديلة (قبل هذه المشاركة) وهذه المشاركات موزعة على 60 موضوعا، فليس بالضرورة أن تكون ال279 مشاركة كلهن بهن أدلة على فشل المحركات دائمة الحركة، هذا غير معقول وغير منطقي
ولو أنك بالفعل باحث عن الحقيقة، وراغب في حوار علمي لوجدت أن لي عشرات المشاركات التي تفند هذه المحركات
ود. حسين كذلك
والآن، تبقى 7 أسئلة، وأرجو أن تكون لديك رغبه فعلية في التحاور البناء الذي نستفيد به جميعا، وليس مجرد رغبة في تحقيق انتصار وهمي لا يستفيد منه أحد ولا أنت نفسك
واعلم أن الصغير ليس من يخطئ، فكلنا نخطئ، ولكن الصغير هو من ينكر خطأه، والكبير هو من لا يجد غضاضة في الاعتراف به


----------



## zamalkawi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بالمناسبة، سأسهل عليك إجابة السؤال الرابع والخامس
أنت تقول أن إعطاء طاقة صغيرة لبعض البنزين يحرر طاقة كبيرة، لذا يصبح من العبث أن نطبق قانون حفظ الطاقة
وهنا أعتقد أن لديك لبس
فقانون حفظ الطاقة ينظر إلى الداخل والخارج، ليس فقط في الطاقة ولكن أيضا في المادة
ففي حالة البنزين نكتب المعادلة كالتالي (بصورة مبسطة)
بنزين + أكسجين + طاقة صغيرة = ماء + ثاني أكسيد الكربون + طاقة كبيرة
فهل تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة هنا ضرب من العبث؟ بالطبع لا، فهذا القانون ثابت وصحيح (على الأقل حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور) وعليه تبنى المحركات
كل ما في الأمر أن المخرجات المادية (الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون) لهن طاقة كامنة منخفضة، بينما البنزين له طاقة كامنة كبيرة
وقانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينظر فقط للطاقات الظاهرة ولكن ينظر أيضا للطاقة الكامنة
وبالتالي عند تطبيق قانون حفظ الطاقة على نظام ما، وفي هذا النظام يختلف الدخل المادي عن الخرج المادي، يجب أخذ الطاقة الكامنة في الاعتبار، حتى لا نظلم قانون حفظ الطاقة
الأمر يشبه شخص معه شيك بمبلغ مئة جنيه، دخل البنك، صرف المبلغ، فخرج من البنك مع مئة جنيه زائدة، فمن أين أتت المئة جنيه الزائدة؟ جاءت من تحرير المئة جنيه الكامنة في الشيك
نخلص من هذا أن قانون حفظ الطاقة ينطبق هنا، وليس ضربا من العبث

والآن ما الخطأ في ادعاء أن السيارة تسير بالماء؟ أو أن الماء يمكن استعماله كوقود؟
أنا هنا لا أقطع بأن الماء لا يمكن استعماله كوقود، فالعلم لا حدود له، وربما استطاع العلم استخلاص أي طاقة كامنة في الماء، ولكن أقطع بأنه لا يمكن استعماله كوقود بالصورة التي يدعيها فجر الصباح وأمثاله
لماذا؟
فلننظر إلى ادعائهم...
يقولون:
ماء + طاقة صغيرة = أكسجين + هيدروجين
حيث يقولون أن الطاقة المطلوبة لتحليل الماء صغيرة (وهذا ما قلته أنت أيضا سابقا، منذ 4 أسابيع تحديدا)
ثم يقولون
أكسجين + هيدروجين = ماء + طاقة كبيرة
وهذه المعادلة صحيحة، فهي نتاج حرق الهيدروجين في الأكسجين لتكوين ماء
والآن لنزن المعادلتين. بعد وزن المعادلتين نجد أن
ماء + طاقة صغيرة = ماء + طاقة كبيرة
وهنا يقول لك قانون حفظ الطاقة: قف، هذا لا يجوز، فالمدخلات المادية تساوي المخرجات المادية، فمن أين أتى فرق الطاقة؟؟
أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة اتضحت


----------



## د حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*صحيح*



abooudsoft قال:


> المتكبرون يطؤهم الناس بأقدامهم يوم القيامة


الأخ عبود سوفت
تحية طيبة ::::: ألا ترى أنك تسرعت وخاصة أنها مشاركتك الأولى .... كان عليك ان تكون أكثر تأدبا ... 
مشاركة رقم واحد وتهاجم بما ليس لك به علم .... كان عليك ان تقرأ وتفهم كل مداخلاتي قبل ان تتهجم يا شاطر؟؟؟
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تم دمج الموضوعين للتكرار 
سيارة تعمل بالماء 

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين 

وسوف نقوم بدمج المواضيع المتشابهة 
سواءا في المحتوى او العنوان حتى يسهل متابعة البحث وعدم التشتيت. 
مثل مواضيع محرك دائم الحركة
محرك يعمل بالجاذبية 
وهلم جرا......

والله الموفق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تم دمج الموضوعين للتكرار 
سيارة تعمل بالماء 

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين 

وسوف نقوم بدمج المواضيع المتشابهة 
سواءا في المحتوى او العنوان حتى يسهل متابعة البحث وعدم التشتيت. 
مثل مواضيع محرك دائم الحركة
محرك يعمل بالجاذبية 
وهلم جرا......

والله الموفق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*تم دمج المواضيع للتكرار 
سيارة تعمل بالماء 

سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين 

 الماء وقود للسيارات و شرح جهاز ال Geet للعالم الامريكي Paul Pantone *

*وسوف نقوم بدمج المواضيع المتشابهة 
سواءا في المحتوى او العنوان حتى يسهل متابعة البحث وعدم التشتيت. 
مثل مواضيع محرك دائم الحركة
محرك يعمل بالجاذبية 
وهلم جرا......

والله الموفق*​


----------



## ahmed es (30 ديسمبر 2010)

للأخ صاحب الموضوع 
هل هناك امكانية لكى تعمل سيارتك بالبيبسى بدلا من الماء
يعنى بدل الماء ( تمون-ترج-تدور)


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للدكتور محمد استشاري الملتقى


----------



## aminabdulhady (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> بصراحة ياريت منشوفش اليوم ده ان السيارات تشتغل بالماء لانه سيضرب إقتصاد الدول الخليجية و هذه مصيبة بالنسبه للخليجين و للعرب و للمسلمين و لنا جميعا.
> 
> و إحنا الخسرانين هنا فى السعودية .. سعر المياه (مياه الشرب) من ضعفين لثلاثه اضعاف وقود السيارات يعنى هنفضل نفول بنزين ايضا و هنستخسر المياه



في السعودية جركن مياه الشرب (بريال) ، وبعض الوايتات تبيع الجركن (بنصف ريال) ، فكيف تقول سعر مياه الشرب 3 أضعاف وقود السيارات
هل أنت متأكد أنك في السعودية ؟​


----------



## aminabdulhady (31 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> يبدو ان السيد عبد الهادي لا يعلم حقيقة نقص المادة في التفاعل النووي ... معليش بنسامحه ...
> أما موضوع lhc فهو سبق علمي لأنه حتى هذه الحظة التي نكتب فيها لم تنجح تجربة التصادم بسبب أعطال فنية حصلت معهم أثناء التبريد ..والقائمون على التجربة عددهم عدة آلاف من علماء الفيزياء من العالم ....
> غريب لديك التناقض الواضح فأحيانا تقول ان المحرك الدائم غير ممكن ثم تعود لتخبرنا العكس ؟؟؟؟
> أخي العزيز حدد موقفك بدقة علمية هندسية ....​



يا سيد حسين الدنيا كلها تعرف أن التجربة لم تتم لأعطال فنية ، ونجاح التجربة لو تمت سيؤكد امكانية تحويل طاقة من صورة لأخرى ، ولكن يبدو أنك بحاجة لاعادة تأهيلك علميا ، فردودك تفتقد البعد العلمي وكل مشاركتاك تلف و تدور حول نفسك ثم تهرب عجزا لموضوع آخر أو تلقي معلومة لتصرف نظر القارئ عن عجزك ،
الأفضل لك و لأعضاء المنتدى ألا تفتي فيما لا علم لك به أو تفتي بقدر معلوماتك لا أكثر


----------



## zamalkawi (31 ديسمبر 2010)

كنت ابغي حوارا علميا معك أخ أمين
ولكنك للأسف تتهرب كغيرك


----------



## firasrihawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## د حسين (1 يناير 2011)

*عدت للجدال بما ليس لك به علم*



aminabdulhady قال:


> يا سيد حسين الدنيا كلها تعرف أن التجربة لم تتم لأعطال فنية ، ونجاح التجربة لو تمت سيؤكد امكانية تحويل طاقة من صورة لأخرى ، ولكن يبدو أنك بحاجة لاعادة تأهيلك علميا ، فردودك تفتقد البعد العلمي وكل مشاركتاك تلف و تدور حول نفسك ثم تهرب عجزا لموضوع آخر أو تلقي معلومة لتصرف نظر القارئ عن عجزك ،
> الأفضل لك و لأعضاء المنتدى ألا تفتي فيما لا علم لك به أو تفتي بقدر معلوماتك لا أكثر



واضح جدلك البيزنطي
فالتجربة المذكورة ليست لتحويل طاقة من شكل لآخر بل لانتاج مادة صغيرة جدا من طاقة كبيرة .. وهذه المادة سماها أحد الفيزيائيين المشاركين بالتجربة باسم (( هيكز )) وتوقع موا صفاتها ومن أجل ذلك زرعوا حساسات عملاقة لتصويرها ورصدها ((( ولو ان الطاقة ستتحول لطاقة أخرى فانها ستدمر المكان وما حوله ؟؟؟؟ 
اقرأ جيدا وانظر الى نفسك قبل ان تتهم الغير ..​


----------



## د حسين (1 يناير 2011)

*مستحيل لأنه مخالف لمبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة*

شكرا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل على دمجه المواضيع المتشابهة 
ولكن سبق ان اتفقنا ومن أجل مصداقية هذا المنتدى الهندسي المحترم 
ان ترفق عبارة (( مستحيل لأنه مخالف لمبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة )) ..
أرجو اضافة العبارة السابقة لهذا الموضوع ولما يشابهه
وشكرا سلفا​


----------



## popz (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الكرام اعضاء المنتدى لايجب على اى انسان فى الرد على ما ليس له به علم فالكثير قد قام بالرد وهو ليس يعلم ولامجال تخصصه ولا دراسته فاغلب الرورد لو تسمحو لى ان اصححها للجميع لان الرد بدون علم فى اشياء علمية قد يوقف كثير من البحث فى العلم لما هو مفيد للانسان فهذه هى مشكلة ان نرد بدون ان ندرى ما هى الحقائق ولابد من الاستفادة من كلامى هذا لكى نرتقى بمستقبل الاجيال القادمة 
اولا من يجب على اختلاط الهيدروجين بالاكسجين للاشتعال ليس هذا هو حوار من اجل فتح منهج العلوم فى المرحلة الابتدائية لان الامر اخطر من ذلك بكثير وعلى من يرد يجب ان يكون مطلع وعلى علم لكى يرد على هذا السؤال
وان يكون الرد بتوضيع خوفا على سلامة من يقوم بهذه العملية من المبتدئين والآ نعرضه لخطورة هذه التجربة
1-نعم كما ذكرتم ان الاكسجين لايشتعل كما درس الجمع فى المرحلة الاعدادية فهذا يعرفه غير المتخصصين ف هذا المجال فليست هذه المشكلة ولكن تكمن المشكلة فى الانفجارالذى سيحدث جراء هذا فاننى على تمام الثقة انه من منفذ لهذه التجربة بدليل هذا الكلام ونحمد الله على ذلك الامر لعدم حدوث خسائر باعضاء المنتدى او اى اصابات
2-اجابة الصحيحة يا اخوانى الكرام هى ان عند اجتماع غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين لايحدث اشتعال وانما يحدث انفجار مدوى لاسباب علمية وهذا ما سااوصفه بقدر المستطاع 
3-اولا اريد ان اشرح ما هى طاقة الهيدروجين بايجاز غاز الهيدروجين اقوى 100مرة فى اشتعاله من البنزين وثانيا انه غير قابل للانتشار وثالثا انه يترتب على ذلك تبخره عموديا وليس افقيا قباقى انواع الوقود المشتعل 
4-فلهاذا السبب يا اخوانى انه انه لايحتاج لاكسجين للاشتعال وهذا ما يجعله مختلف عن باقى انواع الوقود فى الاشتعال لذلك عند جمع الغازين يحدث انفجار ولهذا السبب ايضا يحدث ما يسمى برجوع النار فى داخل الخرطوم او الماسورة التى بها الاشتعال وهذا ما يسمى او ما نسمع عنه لدى المهندسين المتخصصين (Back fire)لذلك
5-يجب مراعاة مستوى الامان فى الشعلة المستخدمة وقوة الغاز المضغوط لدينا لعدم حدوث ما يسمى بالقنبلة لانه اذا حدث(Back fire)فيكون فى لمح البصر ولا تستطيع ان تلحق به فنتيجة هذا سيكون ان كمية الغاز المضغوط ستتحول الى ما يسمى بقنبلة هيدروجينية فعليك ان تتخيل ان اشتعال الهيدروجين اقوى 100مرة من البنزين فكم كيلو من الهيدروجين قد تخزن لديك فى الفراغ الموجود فوق الماء فى هذه التجربة الكثير طبعا لان(Back fire)يحدث بعد انتاج كمية كبيرة للاشتعال ولذلك سوف تكون قد الحقت الضرر بنفسك حينما اتبعت اقوال لاتدرى شى من الحقيقة 
فما عليك الان هوبالقراءة والعلم لما ليس لك به علم خاصة فى التجارب والابحاث المعملية او الاستعانة بالمتخصصين
6-واطلب منك ان تبحث عن حادث المنطاد الذى وقع فى امريكا فى ولاية نييورك عند استخدام غاز الهيدروجين لتشغيل المنطاد وذلك حدث فى الستينيات وعليك ان تسمع ما هى الاسباب من العالم الدكتور الراحل (مصطفى محمود)لكى تتاكد من صحة كلامى هذا واننى لااريد ان يلحق بك الضرر البالغ الذى كنت ستفعله بنفسك اما عن الافادة فى هذا الموضوع فساذكره لك فى مقال اخار لعدم الاطالة على من يقرؤن بهدف الاستفادة وشكرا للقرىء وارجوان لاينزعج احد بكلامى ولكن اريد توضيح ما يجهل به الاخرين وهذا ليس بنقد لاحد الاعضا ولكن ( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)فلابد من مراعاة ماذا نقول وهل نعرف للنصح بالعلم ام لا لان هذه هى مشكلة مجتمعنا التى حدثنا عنها الكتور الراحل 
(مصطفى محمود) ان الجميع علماء ومفكرين ولديهم ما يقولون لغيرهم بدون معرفتهم بالشىء ذاته ولكن مع التوضيح فهناك بعض المسأل لاتاخذ بالمنطق ولابالفطرة وانما بالعلم وحتى المنطق له اسس فى كليات الاداب فيدرس بطريقة سليمة لاتتيح الفتاوى الجاهلة لمن درسوه وشكرا للقارىء


----------



## popz (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد اتحدث عن موضوع اخر بالنسبة لما قرأته عن ان المغناطيس تضعف اقطابه فبالتالى نحتاج الى مغنطيسات اخرى
للتشغيل 
-اولا وفى حقيقة الامر اننى لن اسعى لعمل محرك مغناطيسى دائم ولكن ارت ان اقول ما قلته فى الرد السابق لى 
انه لانتحدث بما ليس لنا به علم وهذه سنة نبينا( محمدا عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام)انه اذا سئاله احدا من الصحابة بأمر هام كان ينتظز الوحى عليه السلام اما ان يأتى باية بينة او يعطينا الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام حديثا وجبا
نتبعه واردت ذكر ذلك لكى نحسم الامر نهائيا فى مسألة الرد على الاسئلة عشوائيا ومن يزعلون من الحقيقة على ردودهم 
الخطأ فاننى عضو جديد ولاحظت هذه المشكلة فى هذا المنتدى الجميل والرائع واننى اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى فى فبراير 2010ولكن ظللت فترة لا أدخل ولاابحث ولا اشارك من اجل ذلك السبب لانريد ان نتقبل الحقائق والعلوم والابحاث وكل ما هو جديد من التكنولجيا ولما تطور له العالم باكمله من علم جديد لانه لطلما استمرت الحياة هناك الجديد كل يوم من العلوم ولاكتشافات والبحوث واجتهاد من قبل الاشخاص الذين لديهم قدرات مختلفة عن الاخرين 
فمع الاسف لانتقبل هذا عن علم ولكن تاخذكل فرد الغيرة والضغينة لعدم مقدرته على تلقى العلم ومعرفة الاشياء من حولنا وكل ما هو جديد فى عالم التكنولجيا فللاسف نرجع الى كيب ومراجع قديمة وقراءة على الهامش اوبدون قراءة 
اصلا او سمع لبعض الخرف والخرفات من اجل ان نقول اننا نشارك فى الحياة بجدية ونقوم بادوارنا وللاسف بدون مجهود فمن يريد ان يتحدث اويعمل فعليه بالصمت اولا لكى يعى ما يقول ويدرك ما يعمل من اجل النجاح وهذا هو السبيل الحقيقى الى النجاح للاننا للاسف وصلنا الى مرحلة اننا لانملك الا الكلام الذى لانعرف له جدوى فمثلا عن اقطاب المغناطيس 
التى تضعف بالتنافر ما العلم او الكتب التى تقول ذلك ومن اين اتى الرد هذا من مجلس اكتشاف اوحتى تجربة فعلية او حتى سؤال احد المتخصصين فى الطاقة النووية لاطبعا لاننى سوف اقوم بالرد على هذا 
1- الى اخى الفاضل الذى يقول ان الاقطاب تضعف بالتنافر هذا ليس صحيح على الاطلاق لاسباب علمية ومعملية
لو افتراضنا ان هذا صحيح لكان الانسان وصل الى تصنع مغناطيس احادى الاقطاب منذ قرنين اوما يزيد حينما بحث الباحثون واكتشفوا المغناطيس وعرفوا ما هو اما المشكلة الضخمة التى ستواجه الانسان التى لايعرفها بعض الاشخاص الذين يريدون ان يصلوا الى مغناطيس احادى الاقطاب ان هذه كارثة سوف تضر بالارض ان قمنا باكتشاف شىء مثل ذلك ومن ثم نقوم بتصنيعه فسوف يحدث خلل فى الكرة الارضية وبدون الدخول الى تفاصيل لايفهمها الا الدارسون فلا اضيع وقتكم فيها ولكن اردت ان اعلن هذا لعدم الجدية فى بعض المحاولات التى ليس لها نتيجة
2-سوف اشرح لكم ما هو المغناطيس ومن ثم اشرح انه لايمكن اضعاف قطب المغناطيس الطبيعى لماذا اولا يعلم الجميع ما هى الذرة لان الجميع درسها فى مادة العلوم بالمرحلة الاعدادية توفيرا للحديث عنها لعدم الاطالة عليكم فهى تتكون من الكترون وبرتون فالمغناطيس يشكل هذا النوع من الذرة فالكترون يمثل شحنة سالبة كما هو الحال فى جميع الذرات 
والبرتون شكل الشحنة الموجبة كما هو الحال فى جميع الذرات ومن ثم توجد بكل منهما جزيئات فالنتكلم عن المغاطيس ومعرفة لماذا لايمكن اضعاف الاقطاب لان جميع الذارات لها تفاعل مدى الحياة ولايمكنها التوقف هذا بالنسبة للذارات 
ومن الممكن اننا نلاحظ ان جميع المعادن يعاد تصنيعها طبقا لظروف كل معدن فنستنتج ان تفاعل الذارات مازال موجود ومستمر فى العمل فبالنسبة للمغناطيس 
3-اريد ان اعلمكم اولا مدى استمرارية المغناطيس على البقاء ومدى التفاعل يظل المغناطيس يتفاعل جزيئاته وزراته 
الى مايقرب على (400)عام متواصلة بدون انقاع فليسئل احدكم ومن ثم من الممكن اعادتة مرة اخرى نعم يمكن كأعدة 
الحديد من مرحلة الصدأوالتاكل الى اعادة التصنيع من جديد
4-كما زكرنا ان المغناطيس له نفس خواص الذرة وانه مركب من مادة الكربون وبرادةالحديد مع العلم انه كل ما كان الكربون نقى كلما اذدادت قوته وكلما استخدمنا حديد اكثر صلابة فى خواصه كلما كان اقوى كالمغناطيس الصلب
5-كما زكرنا المادتين المركب منهما فان خواصهما معا هى التى تعطى المجال فلماذا لانه ما من مادة او معدن الاو
وموصل للكهرباء عدا ما يحتاج الى تحويل خواصه كمثال بسيط (البلاستك والخشب)فعن البلاستك فتنشأ به كهرباء استاتيكية فى بعض الحلات وعن الخشب فأذا تخلل بداخله ماء فأصبح موصل جيد للكهرباء نستنج من ذلك ان الكهرباء موجودة فى كل ما يحيط بنا اما كهرباء استاتيكية او عادية كالتى يمر بها التيار ولعدم الاطالة عليكم فان المغناطيس هو الذى يصتنع الكهرباء كما نعلم وان الكرةالارضية فى حقيقة طبيعتها هى عبارة عن مغناطيس كبير 
6-فدوران كل من الالكترونات السالبة والبروتونات الموجبة فى المغناطيس يعطينا خطوط مجال مغناطيسىمن الشمال الى الجنوب فلذلك لايمكن للالكترونات السالبة التوقف عن العمل حول البروتونات الموجبة ومن ثم ان الذرة لاتعدم فهذا هو سبب انه حتى اذا استخدمت التنافر المغناطيسى لايمكن ان تضعف الخطوط بعضها البعض لانها تسير من الشمال الى الجنوب فمثلال تخيلى لحركة المجال سنجد ان المجال يمر من الخارج الى داخل عملية التنافر فلذلك ان لافرق فى اختلاف الاقطاب فى عملية التنافر اى ان كانت قبين شماليين او جنوبيين فتتم عملية التنافر لما سلف ذكره فلا يمكن للمغناطيس ان يغير اتجاه مجاله لانه وجد مقاومة فى التنافر اوان يضعف امام خطوط التنافر ومن ثم نشاط الذارات المستمر الذلى لانتدخل فيه لانالمجال عبارة عن ما يشبه مرور الهواء فلننظر اليه ونقول( سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده) ولايمكن لذرة تغير طبيعطعها التى خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى بها الافى حالة حدوث تغير لظروف المادة فمثلافى المغناطيس اذا تعرض للحرارة او الطرق يتلف 
اخوانى الكرام اوددت ان اشرح لكم بصورة مبسطة لكى يتلقى المعلومة كلا منكم
وارجو ان اكون افدتكم وما اطلت عليكم لتوصيل المعلومة صحيحة وبصورة جيدة وارجوا عدم الفتوى بدون علم او حتى تجارب لعدم احباط القدرات الخاصة التى ارى من رأيى انهم لديم قدرات اكثر بكثير ممن يردون عليم باجابات خطأ
(والسلام على سيدنا محمدا وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين)
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ميجان2 (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارجو من الاحبة الكرام المهرة باللعة الانجليزية ان يترجموا الملف ويرفعوه لنا ويعطونا اقصى تفصيل لما قرأة وترجموه لنا ومدعمة بالصورة عالية الجودة ولكم منا كل الاحترام والتقردير لان عند فهمى لما تترجموا ابشروا جميعا فسوف اشرع ان شا ءالله فى انتاجها وتصورير ما قمت به بعد فهمى لكل شىء على المنتدى لكل ينعم الجميع بما فية لانى عندى ورشة إلكترونية بسيطةة ويكمنتى عمل اللوحة واخى له ورشة ميكانيكا ممكن ان نطبقها على محرك ديزيل لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## كله ذوق (10 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على الطرح الرائع والمميز ..
بس عندي استفسار بسيط .. ماهو معدن الاستانلس استيل واين يوجد وكيفية الطريقه الاسهل في التنفيذ.

وهل للسيارات الامريكيه طريقة تعامل اخرى.
شكرا....


----------



## hammedsba (14 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله كل وعاء ينفذ ما فيه إلا وعاء العقل فيكتشف من المغرب الأوسط .


----------



## tanji12 (15 يناير 2011)

صفرو مدينة مغربية توجد قرب مدينة افران


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2011)

________________


----------



## م.عماد ك (23 يناير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ________________


 
أهو إنعاش.................................!؟
لما يحاول البعض دفنه حيا؟


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مصطفى الشراكي (12 فبراير 2011)

يا شباب ارجو منكو ان تعرفوني طريقة للحصول عل الهيدروجين _السائل _من الهواء وارجو الرد


----------



## د حسين (13 فبراير 2011)

*طلب غريب*



مصطفى الشراكي قال:


> يا شباب ارجو منكو ان تعرفوني طريقة للحصول عل الهيدروجين _السائل _من الهواء وارجو الرد


تحية طيبة
يا سيد شراكي لايمكن الحصول على الهيدروجين من الهواء لأنه غير موجود فيه أصلا فالهواء لايحتوي على الهيدروجين.؟؟..!!!!!
اما اذا كان طلبك النيتروجين ( أي : الآزوت ) فهذا ممكن ويترافق مع انتاج الأوكسجين وشكرا​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

*معلومات عن خلايا وقود الماء!!!!!!!*

السلام عليكم 
أتمنى تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأنه يوجد به رابط لموضوع بهندسة الإلكترونيات 
أرجوا أن توضع الردود بالرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219.html

و شكراً لكم ​


----------



## zamalkawi (13 فبراير 2011)

يا سيد عمر، لا تروج لمثل هذه المواضيع الكاذبة الزائفة المضللة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> يا سيد عمر، لا تروج لمثل هذه المواضيع الكاذبة الزائفة المضللة



لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟ أرجوا إضافة سبب ؟؟
شكراً لك ​


----------



## zamalkawi (13 فبراير 2011)

ارجع للنقاشات الدائرة في هذا المنتدى وستعرف
باختصار، هذا المحرك يدخل له ماء، وتخرج من طاقة وماء، أي أن الطاقة نشأت من عدم، وهو ما يعارض قوانين الفيزياء وعلى رأسها قانون حفظ الطاقة
كما أن عليك الالتزام بقوانين الملتقى التي تلزمك بإضافة عبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" في عنوان الموضوع
ومثل هذا الكلام لا يجوو أن يصدر عن مهندس
أنا أعرف أنك لست مهندسا، ولكن لو تريد أن تكون مهندسا فعليك أن تجهز نفسك لهذا
ومن صفات المهندس التدقيق في المعلومات، وتمرير المعلومات على فلتر العقل والمنطق أولا قبل أن ينشرها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الأعضاء 
تم دمج مواضيع وقود ......الماء وخلايا انتاج الهيدروجين من الماء 

تسهيلا للباحث وتيسيرا للمراجعة 

معظم هذه المواضيع المدمجة تدور في موضوع واحد .. 

وسوف نقوم بدمج اي موضوع يطرح بهذا الخصوص في هذا الموضوع. 

تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## zamalkawi (13 فبراير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الأعضاء
> تم دمج مواضيع وقود ......الماء وخلايا انتاج الهيدروجين من الماء
> 
> ...


أخي د. محمد
كنت أتوقع أن يصاحب عملية الدمج، إضافة عبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" إلى العنوان


----------



## فاتح مجد (15 فبراير 2011)

من سنة وأنا عم أطلب من الدكتور باشراحيل يغلق موضوع الهيدروجين الساخر وليش ما عم يرد علي ماني عرفان
يا جماعة والله عيب.
على كل حال هذا رأي وأنتو جماعة يمكن بتحترمو أراء الناس.
بس يللي حابب يفيد ويستفيد يدور على الشمس والرياح والبرودة
وغيرو
مثلا:
خطر لشي حدا فكرة استثمار أطباق (الدش) اللي عددها مليوني على سطوح معظم مدنا العربية ي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الأعضاء
> تم دمج مواضيع وقود ......الماء وخلايا انتاج الهيدروجين من الماء
> 
> ...



شكراً لك ا/ د.محمد باشراحيل
وجزاك الله خيراً ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لكم 
موضوع ممتاز
بارك الله فيكم 
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي د. محمد
> كنت أتوقع أن يصاحب عملية الدمج، إضافة عبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" إلى العنوان


 
أخي zamalkawi
لقد تم تعديل العنوان سابقا .. 
حيث كان العنوان :
(سيارة تعمل بالماء )​ 
وقد أعدته لسابق ما كان عليه وأضفت الجملة المتفق عليها.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2011)

فاتح مجد قال:


> من سنة وأنا عم أطلب من الدكتور باشراحيل يغلق موضوع الهيدروجين الساخر وليش ما عم يرد علي ماني عرفان
> يا جماعة والله عيب.
> على كل حال هذا رأي وأنتو جماعة يمكن بتحترمو أراء الناس.
> بس يللي حابب يفيد ويستفيد يدور على الشمس والرياح والبرودة
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس فاتح المجد 
لم يسبق لك ان طلبت مني غلق موضوع الهيدروجين الساخر سابقا ..​ 
وفي الحقيقة موضوع السيارات التي تعمل بالهيدروجين قديم من الثمانينات 
وهذا رابط من موقع HowStuffWorks 

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/hybrid-technology/hydrogen-cars1.htm​

وهذا لا غبار عليه .. أما موضوع سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء فهو ليس صحيحا. ​ 

موضوع إستغلال الدشات ، قد يكون من الأفضل إستثمار الأسطحة الفاضية في تركيب سخانات شمسية مثلا . ​ 
شكل الدش وتصميمه والغرض من إستخدامه قد لا يكون مناسبا ..​ 
هذا ما يبدو لي .. ومن يدري فالأيام حبلى بالإكتشافات والجديد في العلوم.​ 
وفقنا الله وإياك لما ينفع ديننا ودنيانا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2011)

*ملحوظة *
*رابط الموضوع الأصلي لا يعمل *

د.محمد باشراحيل

*******************


*يحتوي هذا الموقع على ملفّ الفهرس*​


*No index file found in folder !!*​






index.html اذا كنت مالك هذا الموقع و ترى هذه الصفحة , الرجاء اضافة الاتي لموقعك​ 
This directory does not contain an index file.If you are the site owner and see this page, make sure you have an index.html file in this directory​


----------



## الثعلب2000 (18 فبراير 2011)

*اود ان ارد على العضو : د. حسين : مرحبا بك وارجو ان تكون دكتور فعلاً ...
صديقي ليس من المعقول وليس من الائق ان تجاوب بهذه الطريقة للعضو shy 
بل كان يجب ان تدعم دون ان تقوم بتكذيب من يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع ...
هل تعرف ان هذه السيارة موجودة منذو عام 1921 في امريكا لكن ذهب هذا الاختراع ..
وهنالك اختراع اخر لسيارة تعمل بالماء في الثلاثنيات ومصور بفلم وثائقي ولكن تع التكتيم على الموضوع ..
والمخترع ستانلي ميرز الذي قتل في 1996 تمكن ن جديد من اختراع طريقة آمنه لفصل الهيدروجين في الماء ..
د.حسين فقط اكتب اسم ستانلي ميرز على النت وسوف ترى العجب مخططات وفيديو .....
هذا الاختراع يعني التحرر من عبادة النفط واهله وتجارة والمستفيديين من هذا الوضع ...
ارجو ان تراجع نفسك قبل ان تكذب غيرك ...
كانوا يضعكون من غاليليو عندما قال الارض كروية .....
ولك كل الحب والاحترام ....*
بالنسبة الى العضو shy انا اعمل على هذا الموضوع وقريباً سوف اكمل مشروعي ويكون بين يدي الجميع


----------



## الشاغور (23 فبراير 2011)

ممكن نشوف موضوع يشرح طريقة صناعة السيارة التي تعمل على الماء


----------



## adammmm (3 مارس 2011)

شيئ رائععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## عمر فيفا (5 مارس 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافية

*


----------



## TheGoLden (10 مارس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> *اود ان ارد على العضو : د. حسين : مرحبا بك وارجو ان تكون دكتور فعلاً ...*
> *صديقي ليس من المعقول وليس من الائق ان تجاوب بهذه الطريقة للعضو shy *
> *بل كان يجب ان تدعم دون ان تقوم بتكذيب من يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع ...*
> *هل تعرف ان هذه السيارة موجودة منذو عام 1921 في امريكا لكن ذهب هذا الاختراع ..*
> ...


 
:77:


----------



## محمـ ـد (11 مارس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> *اود ان ارد على العضو : د. حسين : مرحبا بك وارجو ان تكون دكتور فعلاً ...*
> *صديقي ليس من المعقول وليس من الائق ان تجاوب بهذه الطريقة للعضو shy *
> *بل كان يجب ان تدعم دون ان تقوم بتكذيب من يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع ...*
> *هل تعرف ان هذه السيارة موجودة منذو عام 1921 في امريكا لكن ذهب هذا الاختراع ..*
> ...


 نحن بإنتظار إختراعك لعام 2100 م إن قدر الله لنا البقاء لذلك العام , أو لنقل لعام 3000 م , و عندما تخترع هذا الإختراع الكبير سوف نصفق لك كثيراً ............
لكنك يا صديقي دائماً تبكي على الأطلال , البكاء لا يأتي من وراءه الإختراعات , أما غاليليو فهو لم يبكي على الأطلال بل جد و تعب و إجتهد و أنتج ........
على فكرة إذا تم إختراعك سوف تكون نوبل للفيزياء من نصيبك , و لا أقولها إستهزاءاً ما عاذ الله , لكن حقاً و صدقاً ما تفكرون به أنت و مؤيدوك لم يفكر به كبار علماء الفيزياء كبور و إينشتاين و أخيراً البروفسور المعاصر ستيفن هوكنغ ...........
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## الثعلب2000 (12 مارس 2011)

العضو المميز التادفي تحية وبعد :
لماذا تنتظر العام 2100 ؟؟؟؟؟ كل ما عليك ان تفعله ان تكتب اسم ستانلي ميرز في الجوجل وسوف تكتشف انت والمشككين ان هذا الاختراع حقيقة ليست خيال ؟؟؟!! تم قم هذا الاختراع ودحره والاستهزاء به حتى نبقى تحت العبودية للنفط واسياده.
هل تظن انه سوف يعطوني جائزه انت وهمان إذا اعلن في الصحف او المجلات فسوف اذهب خلف الشمس... 
انا اعمل على هذه الدارة سرا لكن المخترع الامريكي الذي تم قتله بالسم لم يكشف كامل الاسرار عن دارته التى تحتاج الى العمل والصبر حتى اكتشاف السر بها وهو طول الموجه والتردد وطريقت تقويته ..
وعندما انجح بها اجيك الى تادف واركبة على دراجتك النارية ..
اخي التادفي : اذا اعتبرت ان الموجود والمتداول يمثل الحقيقة فانت لم ولن ترى ابداً الحقيقة مهما حاولنا ان نبرهنا لك 
​


----------



## محمـ ـد (13 مارس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> التادفي تحية وبعد :​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم ذكرتني بـ dvd سايكوجين ( 3.4 جيغا ) , ما أن ترى محتواه فوراً قبل أن يسرد الدليل الفيزيائي على الطاقة الحرة يبدأ بالبكاء على الأطلال , و أن العالم كله متآمر على مخترعيها المزعومين و أن امريكا تغتال و روسيا تقتل و ما بعرف ايش بتسوي .........قصة طويلة لكنها تستعطف القارىء و ينسى نفسه أنه يقرأ عن الإختراعات بل يظن نفسه أنه يقرأ قصة درامية تاريخية مليئة بالمؤامرة .....
أخي الكريم عندما تخترع إختراعك الكبير ( سمه إختراع لك و ليس لأحد سبقك ) عندها سوف تصنع ثورة و لكن ليست كالتي حدثت بمصر بل أكبر و أنا على ثقة أن الحكومة السورية وفقها الله سوف تدعمك و المهندس محمد ناجي عطري رئيس مجلس الوزراء يشجع الإختراع و المخترعين و لن يتعرض أحد لك بسوء إن شاء الله , بس أرنا إختراعك و الله شوقتني ........
على فكرة أنا ليس لدي دراجة نارية كما تظن بل لا أعرف قيادتها أصلاً , و أنا لست مقيم في تادف ....و عندما تنهي إختراعك سوف أخبرك عن مكاني ......
قبل أن أذهب dvd سايكوجين تجده عند الأفندي و صباهي و سعره 50 ليرة سورية فقط لا غير و فيه الدارات التي تحتاجها لعلها تفيدك بإذن الله تعالى و تخلصنا من إحتكار الدول للطاقة .
روابط تفيدك 
سيارة تعمل بالماء ( مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة )
المحرك الدائم الحركة ( مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة )..........بين الوهم و الحقيقة
تقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## yahyaab (13 مارس 2011)

*سيارة الماء حقيقة*

أخوتي 
أستغرب انكار البعض للسيارة التي تعمل بالماء
انها ببساطة تعمل على طاقة الهيدروجين المستخرج من تحليل الماء
ولاتوجد هنا طاقة من العدم أو محرك دائم الحركة!!!
مع تحياتي للجميع

والدليل في الملف المرفق 
أخوكم
مهندس ميكانيك
يحيى أبوزامل


----------



## صفوان اصف (13 مارس 2011)

التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي الكريم ذكرتني بـ dvd سايكوجين ( 3.4 جيغا ) , ما أن ترى محتواه فوراً قبل أن يسرد الدليل الفيزيائي على الطاقة الحرة يبدأ بالبكاء على الأطلال , و أن العالم كله متآمر على مخترعيها المزعومين و أن امريكا تغتال و روسيا تقتل و ما بعرف ايش بتسوي .........قصة طويلة لكنها تستعطف القارىء و ينسى نفسه أنه يقرأ عن الإختراعات بل يظن نفسه أنه يقرأ قصة درامية تاريخية مليئة بالمؤامرة .....
> أخي الكريم عندما تخترع إختراعك الكبير ( سمه إختراع لك و ليس لأحد سبقك ) عندها سوف تصنع ثورة و لكن ليست كالتي حدثت بمصر بل أكبر و أنا على ثقة أن الحكومة السورية وفقها الله سوف تدعمك و المهندس محمد ناجي عطري رئيس مجلس الوزراء يشجع الإختراع و المخترعين و لن يتعرض أحد لك بسوء إن شاء الله , بس أرنا إختراعك و الله شوقتني ........
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم
ممكن تعطينا عنوان الافندي وصباهي 
واذا ممكن ترقع dvd سايكوجين
فأنا بحاجه للاطلاع على محتوياته لاقرار هل هو صادق ام غير صادق
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مارس 2011)

yahyaab قال:


> أخوتي
> أستغرب انكار البعض للسيارة التي تعمل بالماء
> انها ببساطة تعمل على طاقة الهيدروجين المستخرج من تحليل الماء
> ولاتوجد هنا طاقة من العدم أو محرك دائم الحركة!!!
> ...


الملف المرفق أكاد أجزم، وبالحسابات، أنه كاذب
تحليل الماء يحتاج طاقة، ولا يمكن أن تقل هذه الطاقة عن الطاقة المنتجة من خلية الوقود، وبالتالي بدون إدخال طاقة خارجية ستقف السيارة بعد فترة
أما استعمال الألومونيوم كما في الملف المرفق، فهو غير عملي على الإطلاق، لأن الملف يدعي أن 1 كج من الألومنيوم يكفي لمسافة 600 كيلومتر، وهذا بالحسابات غير ممكن
يكفي 1 كج ألومنيوم لتحريك السيارة مسافة أقل كثيرا من 600 كم، وربما تكون المسافة (مع بعض التفاؤل) لا تزيد عن 50 كيلومتر
وبهذا نرى أن التكلفة ستكون أعلى كثيرا من استعمال الوقود التقليدي
وأخذا في الاعتبار أن الألمونيوم يحتاج إلى طاقة عالية جدا لإنتاجه من المواد الخام المستخرجة من الطبيعة، نجد أن المردود الاقتصادي والبيئي للفكرة ضعيف جدا، هذا إن كان هناك مردود أساسا


----------



## صفوان اصف (14 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> الملف المرفق أكاد أجزم، وبالحسابات، أنه كاذب
> تحليل الماء يحتاج طاقة، ولا يمكن أن تقل هذه الطاقة عن الطاقة المنتجة من خلية الوقود، وبالتالي بدون إدخال طاقة خارجية ستقف السيارة بعد فترة
> أما استعمال الألومونيوم كما في الملف المرفق، فهو غير عملي على الإطلاق، لأن الملف يدعي أن 1 كج من الألومنيوم يكفي لمسافة 600 كيلومتر، وهذا بالحسابات غير ممكن
> يكفي 1 كج ألومنيوم لتحريك السيارة مسافة أقل كثيرا من 600 كم، وربما تكون المسافة (مع بعض التفاؤل) لا تزيد عن 50 كيلومتر
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم
ارجوا الافادة في طريقة حساب
كغم المنيوم \ لتر غاز
او حساب
كغم المنيوم | كم مسافة
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مارس 2011)

صفوان اصف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي الكريم
> ارجوا الافادة في طريقة حساب
> كغم المنيوم \ لتر غاز
> ...


أخي، الأمر قائم على الحسابات التقريبية، وتقديرات متفائلة لمعدلات الاستهلاك
سأفترض أن السيارة التي تسير بسرعة 100 كم\ساعة تحتاج 5 كيلووات، وهو تقدير متفائل جدا، إذ أنني أعتقد أن السيارة الصغيرة تحتاج لأكثر من ذلك
الملف يقول أنه سيستخرج الهيدروجين من تفاعل الألمونيوم مع الماء
[FONT=&quot]2Al + 3H2O ---> Al2O3 + 3H2 [/FONT]​ من المعادلة نجد أن 2 مول من الألمونيوم ينتجان 3 مول من الهيدروجين
وحرق المول الواحد من الهيدروجين ينتج 286 كيلوجول
أي أن 1 مول من الألمونيوم ينتج 286 × 3\2 أي 429 كيلوجول
والمول الواحد من الألومنيوم يزن 27 جرام، وبالتالي الكيلوجرام الواحد به 37 مول
وبالتالي الكيلوجرام الواحد من الألمونيوم ينتج 15889 كيلوجول
والآن نحسب الزمن المطلوب لاستهلاك هذه الطاقة عند 5 كيلووات، نجد أنه 3178 ثانية، أي 0.88 ساعة
أي أنه بسرعة 100 كيلومتر في الساعة تقطع السيارة 88 كيلومتر
وهذه المسافة في حالة كفاءة 100%
أنا لا أعرف كفاءة خلايا الوقود، ولكن هناك كفاءة إنتاج الكهرباء، وكفاءة تحويلها، وكفاءة المحرك الكهربي
أي أنه في أفضل الأحوال لن تزيد المسافة عن 50 كيلومتر
وهذا مع تقديرات شديدة التفاؤل
ولما يكون كيلوجرام الألمونيوم ثمنه حوالي 2 ونصف دولار، ونجد أن نفس السيارة تحتاج إلى حوالي 2 ونصف لتر بنزين لنفس المسافة، نجد أنه لا يوجد فارق يذكر في التكلفة
وبعلم أن الألمونيم يحتاج لطاقة رهيبة لإنتاجه، نجد أن المردود البيئي لمثل هذا المحرك لا يذكر

في الواقع أنا لم أندهش لهذه النتيجة، بل على العكس، أظن أنه مع بعض الواقعية في التقديرات ستكون النتيجة أسوأ كثيرا
وسبب عدم دهشتي، هي أن إنتاج الألمونيوم من الخام Al2O3 يحتاج طاقة كبيرة، فبحسابات الطاقة، للعودة من الألمونيوم إلى الخام Al2O3 مرة أخرى سنحصل في أفضل الأحوال على نفس كمية الطاقة (وهذا مستحيل بسبب الفواقد) وفي الحالة الواقية سنحصل فقط على كسر بسيط من هذه الطاقة

هذه هي حسابات الطاقة القائمة على قانون حفظ الطاقة الذي يستهزئ به الكثيرون

ملحوظة: في هذا التحليل أهملت الطاقة في معادلة إنتاج الهيدروجين من الألمونيوم، والسبب هو أولا أنني لم أستطع أن أجد قيمة لها، ولا أعلم هل هذا التفاعل طارد للطاقة أم ممتص للطاقة، وثانيا أن المخترع لم يذكر أي شيء عن إدخال طاقة لتحفيز التفاعل، أو عن استغلال طاقة ناتجة من التفاعل، وبالتالي أهملتها
حسابات الطاقة ستكون أكثر دقة لو أدخلنا طاقة إنتاج الهيدروجين في المعادلات، سواء كانت موجبة أو سالبة


----------



## صفوان اصف (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور اخي زملكاوي على هذه الرد الحضاري والعلمي
ارجوا مما لدي وجهة نظر اخرى ان يفيدنا فيها لتعم الفائدة على الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## yahyaab (14 مارس 2011)

*نقاش موضوعي*

النقاش الموضوعي جميل 
وابداء الحجة بالحجة أفضل من مجرد نفي أو اثبات أية فكرة بدون برهان
ونحن مهندسين فحري بنا أن نكون علميين 
شكرا لتحليل الأخ زملكاوي 
هذا ملف آخر منقول أرجوا ابداء الرأي حوله علميا
وشكرا 
أخوكم 
مهندس ميكانيك
يحيى أبوزامل


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مارس 2011)

yahyaab قال:


> النقاش الموضوعي جميل
> وابداء الحجة بالحجة أفضل من مجرد نفي أو اثبات أية فكرة بدون برهان
> ونحن مهندسين فحري بنا أن نكون علميين
> شكرا لتحليل الأخ زملكاوي
> ...



للأسف أخ يحيى، لا أستطيع الحكم على هذا المقال
فالمقال لم يتحدث عن خرق لقانون حفظ الطاقة، وإنما تحدث عن تحسين الكفاءة
وهنا المجال واسع ويحتمل كل شيء، ولا يحكم عليه إلا الخبراء والمتخصصون

جدير بالذكر أن المنتدى به عضو حصل على شهادة الماجستير في نوفمبر الماضي في مجال قريب لما يتحدث عنه المقال
العضو يدعى علاء الفلاحات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u274406.html
يمكنك مراسلته وسؤاله عن هذا الملف الذي ارفقته، وسيستطيع بإذن الله إجابتك بصورة أفضل كثيرا مني


----------



## yahyaab (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي زملكاوي


----------



## yahyaab (14 مارس 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء جميعا لم يتحدث أحد من المشاركين في الموضوع حسب اعتقادي عن خرق قانون حفظ الطاقة فهو حقيقة علمية لايمكن لأي مهندس الجدال فيها
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مارس 2011)

yahyaab قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء جميعا لم يتحدث أحد من المشاركين في الموضوع حسب اعتقادي عن خرق قانون حفظ الطاقة فهو حقيقة علمية لايمكن لأي مهندس الجدال فيها
> وشكرا


الكثيرون يجادلون
والكثيرون يشككون في هذا القانون
ربما أنت جديد على النقاشات في هذه الساحة
وهذه هي الخلفية التي كنت أتحدث من خلالها، أي لهذا تجد تركيزي في النقاش كان من خلال اتزان الطاقة


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## carlos011 (29 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## نصر عودة (27 مايو 2011)

اثناء حصار قطاع غزة اصبح المواطن الغزى يشغل معظم سيارات وشاحنات قطاع غزة على زيت القلى


----------



## نصر عودة (27 مايو 2011)

وللة فى خلقة شئون


----------



## نصر عودة (27 مايو 2011)

الحاجة ام الاختراع (((((((((((((((((((( حافظو على ما بين ايديكم من نعم لكي تدوم ))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## omar_2020 (3 يونيو 2011)

_*مجهود رائع

*_


----------



## taygr_12345 (14 يونيو 2011)

وانا والحمد لله تم التوصل الى تعديل يجعل السيارات تعمدل بالنظام الدائره المغلقه وهو نظام يعتمد على زاته فى تحريك السياره ويجعلها تبعد كل البعد عن اى شى للعمل بهى مثل البترول والماء واى شئ اخر من اانواع الطاقه


----------



## ahmad_82 (24 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## medo232 (25 يوليو 2011)

ماهي نتائج ما توصلتم اليه 
وهل قام احد معمل التجربه على محرك السياره ياليت عمل توضيح مفصل وارفاق مقطع فيديو 
حتى تعم الفائده 
وشكرا ​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يوليو 2011)

medo232 قال:


> ماهي نتائج ما توصلتم اليه
> وهل قام احد معمل التجربه على محرك السياره ياليت عمل توضيح مفصل وارفاق مقطع فيديو
> حتى تعم الفائده
> وشكرا ​


على حد علمي، لم يصل أحد لشيء
فالموضوع مفتوح منذ ما يقرب من 5 أعوام، وبه بعض المخططات والتصميمات وعبارات الشكر والتأييد، ولكن لا نتائج
والسبب في هذا من وجهة نظري أن الأمر مستحيل فيزيائيا
فمن المستحيل فيزيائيا أن تحول الماء إلى هيدروجين وأكسجين، ثم تجعل الهيدروجين يتحد مع الأكسجين مرة أخرى، فتحصل على فائض في الطاقة
هذا ليس فقط ضربا من الخيال، وإنما ضربا من المستحيل، لأن الطاقة لا تنشأ من عدم


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية رائع جدا


----------



## mhmz5 (9 أغسطس 2011)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم الى الاخوه الاعزاء نرجو ان تضعوا لنا كل المعلومات عن تشغيل المحرك بلماء


----------



## عاصم بلابل (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عاصم بلابل (12 أغسطس 2011)

:59:


عاصم بلابل قال:


> شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علوي حسن (5 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgU9ez9ben4&feature=related


----------



## عسل النحل99 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مرحبا انا نهاد اعيش في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لي تجربة طويلة في عالم
الربح من الانترنت علمت الكثير من اخوتي العرب صارو اليوم بفضل الله يحققون دخل شهري
من الانترنت تصلني الكثير من الرسائل يوميا ولا استطيع الاجابة عليها لهذا قد وضعت هذا الشرح ببساطة لكي يفهم الجميع كيفية الاشتراك وسحب ارباح كما راعيت المبتدئين في المجالhttp://neobuxforevernow.blogspot.com
تقبلو تحياتي نهاد اتمنى لكم ان تحققو كل ماتتمنوه في حياتك


----------



## ESDASH (18 سبتمبر 2011)

معى الابات الغلمى كيف اعرضوة


----------



## ناصر999 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الدكتور محمد باشراحيل والى الاخوة في هندسة النفط السلام عليكم 
نريد ان نسال سؤالا يتعلق بغاز الهيدروجين وهو كيف يمكن لنا ان نخزن غاز الهيدروجين الناتج من عملية التحليل المائي في صهاريج كبيرة او صغيرة كما فعل ذلك ميكائيل ستريزكي(الرجل المعجزة كما يسمونه) فقد ملأ عشرة صهاريج من غاز الهيدروجين وقد صادقناه على الفيس بوك لنستفيد منه ولكن من دون جدوى لم يجاوبنا على اي سؤال مع انه من رواد الطاقة المتجددة.
وأيضا كيف يمكن لنا ان نحول هذا الغاز الى غاز سائل او الى غاز مضغوط.
نرجو منكم الاسراع في الاجابة لان مشروعي ينتظر من المنتدى اجابتين
الاولى :كيفية التخزين
الثانية: المحول الذي يعطينا فولتية كبيرة من اس الى دس اكث من 120 فولت دس
فنرجو من الدكتور محمد المشرف على الطاقة البديلة ومن الاخوة المهندسين المتخصصين في هذا المجال ان يسرعو في الاجابة
وشكرا شكرا شكرا على اجاباتكم
ناصر999


----------



## ناصر999 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه دوما هو هل هذه الخلية قادرة لوحدها على ان تعتمد عليها السيارة كليا بدون الوقود العادي . ذكر بعض الاخوة ان هناك خلية تتكون من 80 من شرائح الستانلس ستيل ويمكن للسيارة ان تعتمد عليها كليا ولكن هذه بحاجة الى كهرباء حوالي 120 فولت دس واشار الاخ وهو قناص غزة ولا اعرف ان كان هو نفسه ابو ربحي العضو ام لا انه يمكن تركيب دينمو اخر لتزويد الخلية بهذا الكم من الكهرباء ولكن المشكلة التي واجهوها هي ان الغاز احترق دفعة واحدة وهذا يضعنا في حالة من الغموض فنرجو من الاخوة توضيح هذه المشكلة وايضا كيف يمكن لنا ان نتحكم بسرعة السيارة هل نربط دواسة البنزين بكهرباء الدينمو ام بالغاز القادم من الخلية نرجو التوضيح؟ ايضا كيف يمكن لنا ان نحمي المحرك من الداخل من التاكسد هل نضيف مادة السيراميك مع زيت المحرك كما اشار بعض الاخوة ام ان نغيرها كليا الى ستانلس نرجو التوضيح .


----------



## towfeko (1 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام سليم


----------



## ناصر999 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هناك محل في امريكا يبيع جهاز ستانلي مايرز وهو ميليج شوب وعنده انواع متعددة حسب حجم السيارة


----------



## ناصر999 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يمكن ان نتحكم بسرعة السيارة اذا وضعنا هذا الجهاز داخل السيارة هل باعطاء الجهاز كمية كهرباء معينة حسب السرعة ام بزيادة كمية الغاز او نقصانها التكلم عن جهاز ستانلي مايرز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع إستوفى حقه من النقاش


----------

